#ubuntu-si 2011-04-18
<upd> itaq :)
<upd> vip ni nikol boljsi
<upd> :)
<upd> raj sm med folkom k tam neki special momak
<upd> :)
<upd> sam je pa hudo tole..
<upd> a se dobi trenirko belo, brez crnih crt
<upd> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> idemo do mene
<bogdanov> tntntnt
<upd> :d
<bogdanov> FAKKKKKKKK
<bogdanov> garaveeeeeee
<upd> hhh
<upd> nc
<upd> megaum je dol
<upd> tk da u pojstlo
<upd> aydd
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> risanka?
<bogdanov> crtaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<upd> da da
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fhX0zMOFa0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - SLADJANA DJORDJEVIC BUCKA
<bogdanov> HAHHAHAHHAHA
<bogdanov> DEBELAAAAAAAA
<bogdanov> za crazyja
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> bolje da ljulja nego da zulja!
<bogdanov> hahahaaah
<bogdanov> jaja kr tolaz se
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ne tolažm se tko je
<CrazyLemon> če ne veš da je tko pol očitno še nisi probal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> nemaram
<bogdanov> fatttt girlssss
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sj ves
<bogdanov> manekenke
<bogdanov> pa to
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..sam ne vem če ti veš
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> morm ti jst
<bogdanov> neki zrihtat
<bogdanov> da naus
<bogdanov> sam notr
<bogdanov> zaprt
<CrazyLemon> a une tvoje čefurke? :D    kr obdrži jih zase :D
<bogdanov> ne cefurke
<bogdanov> zatebe
<bogdanov> specialno
<bogdanov> hrvatice
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> grem js gledat teste na avto.info
<CrazyLemon> ajde busanc
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> siptar
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> samo ljubite se :)
<upd> nimaveze s kom
<upd> al je ovca al bulmastif
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> laku noc svima
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Navodila za uporabo OpenOffice ali LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4887/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Navodila za uporabo OpenOffice ali LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4887/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Navodila za uporabo OpenOffice ali LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4887/new/posts/
<teardrop> dan
<andrejz> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<alyosha> jebemte CrazyLemon poglej kolko je ura
<alyosha> jutro ja
<alyosha> jao jao kam gre ta svet
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ura je 12:!7
<CrazyLemon> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> a nimaš ure? :D
<alyosha> eee sine sine
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro ma kaj je
<CrazyLemon> bi rad batine al kaj??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t464372
<Seniorita> V ZDA zase&#382;ene domene najve&#269;jih pokera&#353;kih strani @ Slo-Tech
<christooss> jo a je kdo mel že kdo podobne simptome na kompu
<christooss> prižgeš in se ventilatorji prižgejo za par sekund
<christooss> nato se pa vse skup ugasne
<hruske> ja
<hruske> nekej je crknl.
<hruske> al pa mu nekej ni vsec
<hruske> ks ram mogoce
<christooss> :)
<christooss> vem da je nekej crknl :)
<christooss> ram sem dal ven pa je isto
<christooss> sploh nič ne da od sebe
<christooss> ne piska nič
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<miha> dan
<andrejz> dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] urban120: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] urban120: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<kubanc> folk, a je ze kdo probal instaliravat trine igrico?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] urban120: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<Grega> haha
<Grega> priceless
<miha> kaj to
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] urban120: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<Mikoar> lp
<andrejz> lp
<kubanc> lp
<bogdanov> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5UbyYEfRtQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Oliver Kahn - Tribute to the legend of bavaria
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] timberjack: Sleep nastavitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4883/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<miha> yo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Sleep nastavitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4883/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyMelon> jou
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<CrazyMelon> mah nč..vaje mam
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kul
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] timberjack: Sleep nastavitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4883/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> ni to kul :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> uci skolu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Slike vaših 3D namizij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1028/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> a jebiga
<CrazyMelon> nism js gembler tko kot ti
<CrazyMelon> ce bi bil
<CrazyMelon> bi tudi js bil zdej doma
<CrazyMelon> :D
<bogdanov> cakam se 5 tekm
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> kaj si stavu?
<bogdanov> vilareal - zaragoza 1
<bogdanov> dundalk -cliftone vec k 2.5 gola
<bogdanov> sparta rott - zwolle oba data gole
<bogdanov> goteborg helsinborg 02
<bogdanov> espo blues - high 2ka
<bogdanov> hifk*
<bogdanov> hifk mi vod 3:0
<bogdanov> za prvaka
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyMelon> drugo si zajebal
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyMelon> ker bu cliftone zmagal 2.5:0
<CrazyMelon> :))
<bogdanov> :))))
<bogdanov> kupujem
<bogdanov> AM2 maticno plosco
<bogdanov> ali menjam za kej druzga
<bogdanov> anyone?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> ti to maticno kupujes ze cel mesec
<CrazyMelon> hodi ze enkrat v trgovino
<CrazyMelon> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kasne mas ti
<bogdanov> sm dobu ze ene 5 jih
<bogdanov> nucam
<bogdanov> crkujejo
<bogdanov> jajca
<bogdanov> amdjova
<bogdanov> INTELLLLLL
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/amd-phenom/amd-phemon-ii-oglas1274068175
<Seniorita> AMD Phemon II
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> se splaca
<bogdanov> pa eno plato za 50eu
<bogdanov> pa ram 2gb
<bogdanov> 4gb majka
<bogdanov> 200eu
<CrazyMelon> valda se splaca
<CrazyMelon> ce je amd!
<bogdanov> nis resn
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> grem nabijat futbal ajjj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> ajde
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1113-1: Postfix vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1113-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Delavnica "Uvod v operacijski sistem GNU/Linux"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4889/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] urban120: ubuntuja nemorem instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4888/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si pobraw Fringe?:D
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/crash-sleuthing-outlook-crashes-after-ie9-install/12355
<Seniorita> Crash Sleuthing: Outlook crashes after IE9 install | ZDNet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntunator3X: Nujno, prodam Tiskalnik, gl.stolp, RAM,........  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4890/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nope
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ql je sezona druga:D
<alyosha> nic grem jaz gledat MadMen-a
<alyosha> bi gut
<CrazyLemon> dej mona
<CrazyLemon> pojdi se učit
<CrazyLemon> ne pa samo gledat serije
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> <Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntunator3X: Nujno, prodam Tiskalnik, gl.stolp, RAM,........  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4890/new/posts/
<Seniorita> Nujno, prodam Tiskalnik, gl.stolp, RAM,........ (Stran 1) - Oglasi - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> a to si ti ? :D
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> k tip je iz gorenjske..pa zgleda da je nekomu padlo par stvari iz kamiona
<CrazyLemon> pa tale zdj dila..od rama pa do nagrobne sveče
<CrazyLemon> to tkoj veš da je sumljivo :D
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kiaforum.si/attachment.php?aid=116
<Seniorita> Kia forum :: Kia cee'd, cee'd SW, Soul, Sorento, Sportage, Pride, Clarus, Picanto...
<CrazyLemon> fak kok je lep :D
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_4597.jpg     tko
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> la
<upd> la
<bogdanov> la
<upd> kaj je
<CrazyLemon> kaj ni
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj to daješ neke linke ki ne delajo
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm zbrisal sliko :D
<alyosha> in fyi sem se učiw danes 4h sigurno!
<alyosha> mat. & slo
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> tip ma majhen disk in mora brisat slike:)
<alyosha> kaj maš še unega 3,2gb:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma veze disk z dropboxom ? :D
<upd> alyosha utf8 !
<alyosha> upd sorčy:D
<upd> hvala
<alyosha> CrazyLemon še vedno rabiš disk da daš u  DB
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš :D
<CrazyLemon> ker lahko uploadaš prek weba
<alyosha> kaj lažeš
<alyosha> lažimir
<alyosha> a tako so te doma učili
<CrazyLemon> prašaj punco pa boš vidu da ne lažem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> haaa
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari nič se mi ne da
<CrazyLemon> NIČ
<alyosha> evo sva ze dva:D
<alyosha> cura tezi nonstop da njen nono pri 92 ma več energije
<alyosha> involje ko jaz:D
<alyosha> če pa je tko lepo lezat u krevetu cele dneve:D
<alyosha> jz bi Å¡ow delat za Dormeo mona
<alyosha> tester
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 300€ da mi dajo na mesec mamm dovolj:D
<alyosha> za tako sluzbo
<CrazyLemon> pa pol naj njen nono gre pisat maturo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ma ni dvakrat za rečt:D
<alyosha> tip ma 92 let in si je lani kupu now awto:D
<alyosha> grave
<CrazyLemon> passata 100%!
<alyosha> pol pa se čudijo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> zakaj je tolko nesreč
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nekega opela velikega
<alyosha> enoporostorca:D
<alyosha> kaj je ze
<alyosha> zafira? meriva?
<alyosha> en od tehddveh
<CrazyLemon> oba sta enoprostorca :D
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaaaaaaa
<alyosha> ooo
<alyosha> ima lima
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> kesi delija
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> haa
<alyosha> delija ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je CrazyLemon  pa ti:D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> crvenobeli
<alyosha> pff
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> nimate za burek
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ooooo
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov> 23ga
<bogdanov> da se narises na kanalu
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> 23.
<alyosha> sobota?
<alyosha> zdj
<alyosha> kaj je tekma a?:D
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> vidim tu neki live stream tudi
<alyosha> prenaša to kdo
<alyosha> bom praw gledal:d
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> prvakiiiiiiii bomo letos
<alyosha> kdo to partizan?
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> hahaa
<alyosha>  ko če bit drugi:D
<bogdanov> prj vojvodina k partizan
<bogdanov> :
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> radnički
<alyosha> al za kire si ti ze?:d
<alyosha> mjao moram it cura je neki glasna tu:/
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> me bo pretepla čene
<alyosha> bbl
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> temu se reče PAPUČAR
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ajde copatar
<CrazyLemon> pojdi dej
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> kanal a
<bogdanov> dobra tale zujka
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kera :D
<bogdanov> dundalk pa cliftone 65min
<bogdanov> 1:1 se en gol
<bogdanov> pa vilareal more zmagat
<bogdanov> paj to to
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> kwa je ta pingu
<upd> pingvin
<upd> uradna maskota linux sistemov ?
<upd> != uradna
<upd> d0h
<CrazyLemon> pingu je risanka
<upd> ma ti si iz risanke miš maš crazy
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube pingu
<Seniorita> YouTube - Pingu&#39;s Pancakes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRaISrinXVI
<bogdanov> vilareal
<bogdanov> vod
<bogdanov> seeee
<bogdanov> cliftoneeeee
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> engaaaaa
<alyosha> dj dj bogdanov  itak te bo na koncu ena tekma zjebala:D
<alyosha> kolko je ta teden minusa?:D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> zmeri ena
<bogdanov> kasn minus
<bogdanov> plus
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> najleps sm dau sam kle 1:1
<bogdanov> toje
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> baksuzs
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> kj reku da nau tocn uno tekmo ps
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  vedno zajebe:D
<CrazyLemon> poslušaj starejše sine!
<CrazyLemon> pa boš daleč pršu!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> [18:47:23] <bogdanov> dundalk -cliftone vec k 2.5 gola
<bogdanov> [18:47:30] <bogdanov> sparta rott - zwolle oba data gole
<bogdanov> [18:47:37] <bogdanov> goteborg helsinborg 02
<bogdanov> [18:47:44] <bogdanov> espo blues - high 2ka
<bogdanov> [18:47:48] <bogdanov> hifk*
<bogdanov> [18:47:55] <bogdanov> hifk mi vod 3:0
<bogdanov> [18:47:59] <bogdanov> za prvaka
<bogdanov> [18:47:59] <bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> [18:48:05] <CrazyMelon> drugo si zajebal
<bogdanov> [18:48:13] <bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> [18:48:13] <bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> [18:48:13] <CrazyMelon> ker bu cliftone zmagal 2.5:0
<bogdanov> [18:48:16] <CrazyMelon> :))
<bogdanov> PSSSSSS
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bogdanov nesmeš tolko stvari pastat ker CrazyLemon ma še dial up
<alyosha> pa mu pol zalagira
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ti papučar..meni se zdi da te punca kliče
<CrazyLemon> TECI!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> sem odteku svoje za danes:DD
<alyosha> sport i rekreacija:D
<CrazyLemon> jebote..hiter si
<CrazyLemon> to ni dobr
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> bova
<bogdanov> mogla midva
<bogdanov> porihtat
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..to je njegova punca..ne hodim js v tuje zelje :))
<alyosha> si ga ču ti janeza:D
<alyosha> dj no vidva skupaj nista za pol mene:D
<alyosha> ja sam žestoki momak sa ulica Beograda
<alyosha> nesme niko da me gleda!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pozabu si še "+jer mi dođe odma ovog trena"
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))))))))
<alyosha> hahahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> yes yes:D
<alyosha> djdj moram it gledat Fringe:D
<bogdanov> cundalkkkkkkk
<alyosha> mroam končat sezono hitro
<bogdanov> JE DAU GOLLLLLLLLL
<bogdanov> DUNDALK JE DAU GOL
<bogdanov> 2:1
<bogdanov> HAHAHAhAHAAHAAHA
<bogdanov> 93
<bogdanov> minuta
<bogdanov> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> prasci :)
<alyosha> kaj ti to pomeni nisem prej spremljal:D
<alyosha> si zadel al nisi?:D
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> vilareal
<bogdanov> dokonca
<bogdanov> vod
<bogdanov> 1:0
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> 13
<bogdanov> min
<alyosha> kolko €€€?:D
<bogdanov> iz
<bogdanov> 5
<bogdanov> 65
<alyosha> dobar
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> samo mroa vilareal še zdržat:D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj bo upam
<alyosha> mora:D
<upd> poklič da je bomba sred igrišča
<upd> bojo zaklučil igro
<bogdanov> haha :D
<bogdanov> sj se dobra
<bogdanov> minuta
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj k zabijejo gol za 1:!
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> en penal bi pasal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> mi deli
<bogdanov> dobu stave
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> wohooo
<upd> daj pare
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> folk
<bogdanov> napovem vm
<bogdanov> tekme
<bogdanov> za 10eu
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> hahaha
<upd> 20% zaslužka
<upd> sm če zgubim
<upd> mi daš tud 20% izgube
<upd> zdej pa računi :)
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> oj, muci ;)
<nafisa> sam pozdravim
<bogdanov> oj mucka ;)
<bogdanov> grem vn bbl :)
<upd> 28.4
<upd> izide ubuntu ????
<upd> 11.04
<CrazyLemon> ja
<upd> http://prezi.com/cisnipb0zew9/ubuntu-predstavitev/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu predstavitev... by Robert Zaloznik on Prezi
<upd> eo :)
<upd> tole bo ena 10ka padla
<upd> ;)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhbU5qBayNA
<upd> yeaaa
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sasha Lopez & Broono - All My People (Official New Video) HD
<marko-_-> ve kdo koliko se računa
<marko-_-> če recimo iz džabesta v sloveniji kličem na hrvaško
<upd> jap
<upd> (!)             Reference to non-Vanderbilt SEC football 		A tight ass
<upd> tko da kreš na
<upd> mobitel.si
<upd> pa greš na paket
<upd> džabest
<upd> pa pogledač ceno v tujino
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1114-1: KDENetwork vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1114-1/
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a nisi reku da greš vn
<CrazyLemon> lažniva kurba! :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sm za nazaj
<bogdanov> su po kes
<bogdanov> pa na drink
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> dj sam nehi!
<CrazyLemon> lažeš kradeš bolhe ješ!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> lacn sm
<bogdanov> su bi u pekaro
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari js bi zdj ene čevape
<CrazyLemon> kle iz žusterne :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ti sam
<bogdanov> cevape
<bogdanov> praviiii
<bogdanov> bosanac
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma nism tok
<CrazyLemon> sam danes je en sosed peku na žaru
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je zadišalo :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> si
<bogdanov> huj k bosanc!
<bogdanov> HRVAT
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ponosn! tok da veš :)
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi najt eno seminarsko o centOSu
<CrazyLemon> da se ne matram đabe :D
<bogdanov> centos
<bogdanov> sux
<bogdanov> tok da ves
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<bogdanov> pizdaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> sem nedaaaa
<bogdanov> u pekaro
<bogdanov> stari
<CrazyLemon> folk ga kr dost uporablja na strežnikih
<bogdanov> a gladan sam
<bogdanov> :SSSS
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-19
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ti nimaš hladilnika jebote :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> sam mi sedejoo
<bogdanov> siroveee
<bogdanov> makoveeeeee
<bogdanov> jogurt
<bogdanov> burekkkk
<bogdanov> sirniiiiiiii
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..k kaka pička...sirove žemlice bi..pa makove
<CrazyLemon> dj pojej neki moškega..celo francosko
<CrazyLemon> al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> moze se
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ves moj to
<bogdanov> usak dan
<bogdanov> 50-100eu
<bogdanov> od stav
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> tip zadev po dolgem casu
<CrazyLemon> pa je cel ponosen
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<bogdanov> po 4h
<bogdanov> dneh
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kia-world.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/red-k2-kia-4-door.jpg
<CrazyLemon> uff..zgleda hud zadaj
<CrazyLemon> mal preveč mi je bmwju podobn
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kopirajo
<bogdanov> bavario
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da kopirajo..k un nemec je pač nemec :D
<bogdanov> naaaaa
<bogdanov> durdevakkkkkkkkkk
<bogdanov> miriseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bogdanov> meniii
<bogdanov> nikad viseeee
<bogdanov> tntntntt
<bogdanov> SRBIJA
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha...folk ma nek fb virus
<CrazyLemon> kjer je ena črna
<CrazyLemon> in malo kaže sise
<CrazyLemon> in označi čisto vse..ter da en bit.ly link
<CrazyLemon> in folk klika na ta link
<CrazyLemon> in se okuži
<CrazyLemon> in tako naprej
<CrazyLemon> a seljakaaaaaa
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jebigaaa
<bogdanov> LAMERI
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> mja
<CrazyLemon> sm zdej tudi js kliknu link
<CrazyLemon> če začnem spammat se ubijem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa več ne najdem slik :D
<CrazyLemon> hah...nek hrvat naredu to
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem ja..redirekt na eno od njegovih strani
<CrazyLemon> in nato nazaj
<CrazyLemon> na začetno facebook stran kjer se moraš logirat s tem da se nastavijo dovoljenja za sliko etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ker je kj kul
<bogdanov> film
<bogdanov> zdj
<CrazyLemon> si gledu unga
<CrazyLemon> just go with it ?
<bogdanov> o cem se gre
<CrazyLemon> komedija
<CrazyLemon> kul je
<CrazyLemon> pol maš
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> the eagle
<CrazyLemon> the rite
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> the hit list
<CrazyLemon> http://crap.fi/images/archive/7464.png
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> !
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> 13
<bogdanov> film
<CrazyLemon> 13?
<CrazyLemon> a ni to star film?
<bogdanov> jah je
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja no..ne boš gledau starih filmov
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj zrihti mi eno
<bogdanov> 180 2t
<bogdanov> masino od runnerce
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> alpa eno runerco 180
<bogdanov> moze bez papira
<bogdanov> iiiiiiiii kisaaaaaa
<bogdanov> i dugaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> liciiii
<bogdanov> na pricuuuuu o nama
<bogdanov> tntnt
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sj ti si iz kranja
<bogdanov> en
<CrazyLemon> verjetno mate par 10 runnerjev
<CrazyLemon> brez papirjev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jo ma
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> bajto eno
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja no
<CrazyLemon> pejt pa ga vzem :D
<bogdanov> sj bom reku jutr enmu
<bogdanov> cebo za sceno
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti nisi za sceno? pussy
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> lih s pogojne
<bogdanov> ni to
<bogdanov> neka lova
<bogdanov> za ubadat se
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ima puno klosara
<bogdanov> k bojo za 50eu
<bogdanov> prpelal
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> D:
<bogdanov> crazyyyy
<bogdanov> SIPAC JEEE
<bogdanov> tntntnt
<CrazyLemon> /msg chanserv ban #ubuntu-si *!*bhc*@*
<CrazyLemon> pha :S
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<bogdanov> pussssycat
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRqjcsQpbns
<Seniorita> YouTube        - First Drive: 2011 Subaru Impreza WRX STI
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> imprezzzzzaaaa
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> trgaa
<bogdanov> gate
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda k ni cabrio ane
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sam fak ..bi ga mel
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a bi ga tudi ti mela??
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cabrio
<nafisa> kaj?
<bogdanov> pa kuj na streho
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> cabrio bi mel?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj veš kaj
<bogdanov> volis ti cabrio porse ill??
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> jah ... kaj pa vem ... men niso tok hudi obrezani, no
<CrazyLemon> js bi ga mel...bogdanov pa bi ga mel če bi bil cabrio..sj veš...
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> ona tkoj vse obrne na penise
<CrazyLemon> O AVTIH GOVORIMO
<CrazyLemon> jebela cesta
<nafisa> jst bi mela volvo c70
<nafisa> cabrio
<nafisa> :))
<CrazyLemon> ah ne cabrio no
<CrazyLemon> fuj
<CrazyLemon> c70 je lep avto..sam cabrio je pa grd
<nafisa> saj ima zložljivo streho
<nafisa> trdo
<CrazyLemon> s60 je mogoče še lepši! :)
<nafisa> http://www.chinatownconnection.com/images/volvoc70hardtip.jpg
<CrazyLemon> grd :S
<nafisa> http://www.carswallpapers.tk/images/wallpapers/Volvo-C70.jpg
<nafisa> men je lep
<nafisa> pa fajn se je vozit v njem
<CrazyLemon> ko je streha gor je lep..sam brez pa je grd :S
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> makaveli heker
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> temu prascu sm js dal server..ker sm upal da mi bo dal bnc....pa prasec ni dal :(
<bogdanov> POJEJ SNIKERSSSSS
<nafisa> grrr ... moj bivši ima blokirano proti kopiranju
<bogdanov> LACN JE BIT FULL DRUGACNNN
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy lol
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/motor-deli-motorja/komplet-motor-runner-180-280-eur--oglas1272436745
<bogdanov> 200
<Seniorita> komplet motor runner 180 ** 280 eur **
<bogdanov> dammmmm
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sam motor ? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> av dau za 200
<bogdanov> cene
<bogdanov> mum reku
<bogdanov> dav
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> uletu
<bogdanov> pa gav dau
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo sam motor?
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> gilero eno
<CrazyLemon> da se boš lahk hvalu
<bogdanov> 50
<bogdanov> pa masino
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> dam
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> "mam motor mam motor"
<CrazyLemon> sam k nima obeh koles pa volana
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/35188_icysk
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/35189_t9cvv
<Seniorita> mustang1.jpg
<Seniorita> mustang2.jpg
<nafisa> s tem avtom sem se jst vozila
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<nafisa> avtomatik
<bogdanov> http://www.bizi.si/MAKI-MARKO-PAJTLER-FROL-S-P/maticno-podjetje/
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj to ta maki
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita> Računalniške storitve MAKI, Marko Pajtler Frol, s.p.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.karl-son.dk/Renault%204L.jpg
<CrazyLemon> js sm se s takim nafisa
<CrazyLemon> !
<bogdanov> jst
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov men se zdi da makiju ni ime marko
<bogdanov> pa mam use to
<bogdanov> INNNNN
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> iiiiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> se pa ne spomnem :D
<nafisa> to smo meli mi 15 let nazaj nadomestni avto
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> cofkotu
<bogdanov> so
<bogdanov> skenslal net
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> BRUTEFORCARJIII
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj ni prvič :D
<bogdanov> z localam not hodjo
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj dobu zdj nazaj net
<bogdanov> hHAA
<bogdanov> nafisa :@
<bogdanov> KURBA SM OPICEN
<nafisa> kaj si jezen name, bogdanov ???
<bogdanov> ma ke natee
<bogdanov> tebe mam najraj kom jezn nate
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> :)
<CrazyLemon> bo treba it spat
<CrazyLemon> čez 9ur se moram zbudit :(
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/35190_gkphx/volvoC70.xcf
<nafisa> evo ... to je pa fotka volvota našga
<nafisa> ah
<CrazyLemon> shrani kot .jpg/.png no!
<nafisa> ok ok
<nafisa> bom bom
<CrazyLemon> madona nafisa a hodiš ti na fri al hodiš na upravno
<nafisa> upravo ;:D
<CrazyLemon> sramota :S
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/35191_gdznp/volvoC70.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa vsi na netlog! :D
<nafisa> gledat, kdo je moj bivši, a?
<nafisa> joj joj joj
<CrazyLemon> 41 let :S
<nafisa> da vas tipi zanimajo ...
<nafisa> kaj?
<nafisa> 42 bo zdaj čez en mesec
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> ajde!
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> lahko noč
<nafisa> se me je ustrašu :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce, kje si?
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bibi79: Problem evolution pošta-izginjanje mailov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4891/new/posts/
<upd> das ich ubuntu
<upd> ma kdo pidgin ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<upd> tralalal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: A kdo pozna kakšen program za risanje načrtov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4880/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mazingaro: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] luckoj: Robovi pri tiskanju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4892/new/posts/
<kubanc> kuga je zdej banda ubuntujevska
<kubanc> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Robovi pri tiskanju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4892/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Robovi pri tiskanju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4892/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> wacap bicez
<kubanc> yeah boy :D
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbadbxN8HeA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Yeah Boy
<CrazyMelon> yeah what? :S
<kubanc> vatta vatta vatta :D
<CrazyMelon> oh BigWhale..nič se nisi pohvalil (beri napisal novico) da boš mel predavanje o zgodovini linuxa
<CrazyMelon> :D
<BigWhale> aja hm
<BigWhale> mnja
<BigWhale> lo
<BigWhale> lol
<CrazyMelon> kaj lol ? :S
<kubanc> lol what?
<kubanc> fuckng rythmbox, kr noce mi mp3 predvajat...
<CrazyMelon> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CrazyMelon> :)
 * CrazyMelon is rebooting
<kubanc> Didn't get a playback URI for entry file
<kubanc> :S
<kubanc> oz. pardon ene mp3 mi normalno predvaja
<kubanc> samo 2 mi noce notr dat...
<upd> bad mp3 ali neprepoznan char v imenu
<kubanc> na bad char se pa nism spomnil
<kubanc> mp3 je vredu, ker mi ga zdele vlc predvaja
<kubanc> sam tole nbi smel bit bad char
<kubanc> d-mad-she_gave_happiness_arty_remix.mp3
<kubanc> ampak kot zgleda je :D
<upd> mislim da pri - faila
<kubanc> zdej deluje...
<kubanc> res je bil bad cha
<kubanc> char
<kubanc> sam da bi bil pomisljaj bad char
<kubanc> to pa ni vredu...
<upd> kaj pa
<kubanc> ja da je '-' znak povzroca nevšečnosti
<kubanc> ves kok mam jst komadov z takim znakom...
<upd> - -
<upd> pomisljaj pa minus
<upd> a je kaj razlike ? :)
<upd> sicer pa ena skripta da to spremeni v _ pa je..
<kubanc> ja, sam zakaj bi ascii znak - vpilal...
<kubanc> prvic slisim
<CrazyMelon> fak..na to bi se pa lahk navadu..1MB/s prenosa
<CrazyMelon> :D
<kubanc> Limun, a nimas tok prenosa?
<CrazyMelon> ne..js mam 1Mb
<CrazyMelon> doma
<kubanc> jst mam 1MB/s doma
<CrazyMelon> ti si fensi..js nism
<CrazyMelon> :))
<kubanc> jst sm optika :P
<upd> a si mogoče imel -bla.mp3
<upd> ..
<CrazyMelon> ne hval se tok ker se bom mogu opat :D
<kubanc> upd ne
<upd> khm :)
<kubanc> upd, tkole je ime
<kubanc> d-mad_-_she_gave_happiness_original_mix.mp3
<CrazyMelon> a ti se vedno ne predvaja mp3jev?
<upd> ja..
<kubanc> ja zdej mi
<kubanc> k sm spremenil ime
<kubanc> pa sej mi je tud prej predvajalo mp3-je
<kubanc> samo tega z tem imenom d-mad_-_she_gave_happiness_original_mix.mp3 mi ni hotlo
<CrazyMelon> mogoce je lame komad pa ga zato noce predvajat :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> shame on you
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> list structures
<kubanc> kako se ze temu po slovenačko reče
<kubanc> ni listna struktura, ampak..
<kubanc> drevesna struktura?
<upd> struktura seznama ?
<upd> drevesna je tree struct
<kubanc> al so to podatkovne strukture
<upd> toj pa data struct
<upd> :)
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> ja potem je pa list structures listna struktura
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMelon> poslušaj upd-ja
<CrazyMelon> list = seznam
<upd> list ni listna
<upd> ker ni listnat seznam ker nima listov
<upd> :D
<upd> hvala CM :)
<CrazyMelon> tudi ta netbeans ide madona..cel GB zasede..
<upd> jap, geany.
<kubanc> seznamnata truktura
<kubanc> lol
<upd> kr dej slamnata struktura
<CrazyMelon> mah..potrebujem glassfish ...tko da mi je najlažje kr cel netbeans dol dat
<upd> aja :)
<CrazyMelon> pa se mi ni treba zajebavat s konfiguracijo
<upd> pol pa ne stoki :)
<CrazyMelon> sj ne stokam...sam pritozujem se :))
<upd> ;)
<nafisa> a dons je v kiberpipi?
<nafisa> ahjej ... bi Å¡la ...
<nafisa> pa nes morem, čuj
<andrejz> kaj je v pipi?
<nafisa> Linux – 20 dolgih let
<nafisa> Torek, 19. Apr 2011 19:00
<CrazyMelon> predavanje o zgodovini linuxa
<CrazyMelon> kaj le?!??!?
<kubanc> http://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/2011-apr-19/1374/linux-20-dolgih-let/
<Seniorita> Linux – 20 dolgih let  :: Kiberpipa.org
<CrazyMelon> joj tudi ti neumnosti sprasujes andrej :D
<nafisa> haha ...
<nafisa> kr vsi na1x :D
<nafisa> ma, jst sem na twitterju vidla
<CrazyMelon> ja..sm prej objavu
<CrazyMelon> tako na fb kot twitterju
<andrejz> hja, jaz sem bil zdajle offline
<andrejz> sem Å¡el piknik plac pogledat
<nafisa> o, lepo
<CrazyMelon> a boste na barju mel piknik?
<nafisa> na barju :D haha
<nafisa> loh ga mate v gameljnah za savo :D
<nafisa> so klopce ...
<andrejz> bom napisal novico danes zvečer al pa jutri
<CrazyMelon> klopce? a misliš da se bodo dol dal al kaj? :))
<andrejz> danes je zadnji večer za prevajanje 11.04, je treba še kaj pregledat
<andrejz> tako da lahko Å¡e kaj prevedete
<andrejz> @nafisa: pogoj je, da je streha, če bo dež
<nafisa> hmmm ... čak, če najdem link od lokacije
<CrazyMelon> andrejz ste ze naredili design za majice?
<andrejz> mamo nekaj idej, ampak ne še. bomo v novici objavili, da iščemo design za majice :)
<CrazyMelon> mam js tudi eno idejo
<andrejz> aja?
<CrazyMelon> http://www.allfreevectors.com/images/Free%20Vector%20Holding%20Hands%20Icon%200013744.jpg    v tem stilu..samo da so namesto oseb sponzorji oz. organizatorji..kakorkoli že
<nafisa> dej, melonček ... spet kaj odštekanga
<CrazyMelon> nafisa ne..odštekan bi potem bil napis spodaj "together in harmony" :))
<andrejz> dražen, saj nismo skupina za samopomoč :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyMelon> andrej sej ne bi bilo tistega srčka na sredini no
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> haha, kaj sem zdajle ugotovila ... okol mene so stvari s podobnim poimenovanjem ...
<nafisa> OS je linux ... žrem pa tablete linex :D
<nafisa> kak fajn :D
<CrazyMelon> jaaaaa..pri meni tudi
<CrazyMelon> OS je windows...in ta stavba ima okna...hihiih
<CrazyMelon> :P
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem andrej... znotraj kroga open source ikonca...zunaj pa povezani logotipi organizatorjev
<nafisa> aja, andrej bo pol čist na vrhu? :D
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNhYcr9ZRuk
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Paul Oakenfold - This Is Trance
<andrejz> ok, bomo videli če bo kdo pripravljen narisat
<nafisa> to more bit elektronsko narisano, ne?
<CrazyMelon> ma kr na roke narišeš
<CrazyMelon> old skul stajl
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> no ena od idej je bila tudi galksija z open source maskotami namesot zvezd
<CrazyMelon> a se vam sploh sanja kok je zvezd v galaksiji?
<CrazyMelon> :S
<nafisa> hahaha
<upd> kaj pa če je enostavno napis Windows SUX ?
<nafisa> ne, jst resno mislim ... da bi se vse logote od organizatorjev sprintalo ...
<andrejz> saj to bodo na zadnji strani
<nafisa> potem pa se probalo narest, k je ideja?
<CrazyMelon> in se jih zalepi na riti!    bravo nafisa
<nafisa> če je že rekel ...
<CrazyMelon> :P
<nafisa> ej, CrazyMelon ... bolna sem
<nafisa> prizanesi mi malo
<andrejz> ja prednja stran
<CrazyMelon> ja..vidimo :p
<nafisa> f*** you :p
<nafisa> oo|oo
<CrazyMelon> to! to je idealen napis !
<CrazyMelon> f*** you closed source!
<CrazyMelon> :P
<nafisa> vrtec
<nafisa> tko, k moj Å¡ef pravi
<nafisa> pa najbolj otročje pri nas so une, k so čez 30 ...
<CrazyMelon> We are FOSS advocates. Resistance is futile.
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgvynnMdFn1qg40wu.png
<nafisa> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/Sunrie/articles/MallCopTickets/SunrieFuckYouMallCopMoronsHappyFace.png
<nafisa> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ui8uMcTVrLk/Sxj_QXAPHpI/AAAAAAAAARY/Xebr8KqYzFY/s400/InternetToughGuy.jpg
<nafisa> eee ...
<nafisa> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/197/446184392_31cbe98294.jpg
<CrazyMelon> old but gold!
<nafisa> http://www.ranunkelvej.com/grafik/ubuntu_logo.jpg
<CrazyMelon> a ti guglaš "ubuntu ass" ??
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> http://blogareis.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/ubuntu-girls-03.jpg
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/ubuntu.jpg
<nafisa> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRdShM7JMHJ7eyu22d5bPl7dI2sv6BjAt-nQBIg0OOv_dAiljSOoA
<CrazyMelon> VREDU JE
<CrazyMelon> jebela cesat
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> cesta*
<nafisa> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQAMhJuxyczMCnltU2c8uDIB9nj_JTazE09s-PS96ytgmx-LyDR
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> andrejz, kaj pa v smislu tegale? http://blog.boxee.tv/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/love-ubuntu-600-300x300.png
<upd> dejte to na forum
<upd> pa tam limite slike pa ideje
<upd> da se lohk nekaj konkretnega pol izbere
<nafisa> jst nism najboljša za ideje ... ti lahko pokažem flajer od našga party-ja ...
<upd> so what, dobr al ne, vsaka ideja je ql.
<nafisa> http://www.iwannafile.com/img_store/0/20/15/41.jpg :S
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> bogdanov:  zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etovK1IBWbM :>
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Alen Mukovic Feat. Big Time - Ti Si Ta (2011)
<nafisa> evo, bogdanov ... sam ti prideš pa andrejz spizdi
<nafisa> ;:D
<bogdanov> a kj nevem? ;)
<bogdanov> upd ja hehe
<nafisa> The group "***" has been removed because it violated our Terms of Use. Among other things, groups that are hateful, threatening, or obscene are not allowed. We also take down groups that attack an individual or group or advertise a product or service. Continued misuse of Facebook's features could result in your account being disabled. If you have any questions or concerns, you can contact us at warning@facebook.com from your login email address.
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> pobila jih bom
<nafisa> kr vse mi ukinjajo
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> pa kje je kako nasilje
<nafisa> kere budale
<hruske> obscenosti? :)
<kubanc> upd, pa kje ti komade najdes..
<upd> fb wall
<upd> why ?
<nafisa> ej, pa to ni res
<nafisa> ne bom več
<nafisa> očitno so prijavili oglaševanje izdelkov
<nafisa> kar naj bi blo na FB plačljivo
<nafisa> Å¡e mal pa bojo vse blokiral
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> kubanc, to se ni za smejat ...
<nafisa> v skupini je blo 400 folka
<kubanc> kako je blo pa ime skupini?
<nafisa> ne povem
<nafisa> zakaj pa misliš, da sem cenzurirala?
<upd> a si une ritne priključbe oglaševala
<upd> :>
<nafisa> ritne priključbe?
<upd> čke*
<nafisa> wtf je to?
<upd> haha...
<upd> nevermind..
<kubanc> lol
<nafisa> pa nisem jst oglaševala
<nafisa> ampak je moj kolega noter popal linke od izdelkov
<hruske> ti pa nisi brisala :)
<nafisa> seveda ne
<nafisa> saj so bili izdelki namenjeni članom skupine
<nafisa> ddddd
<nafisa> nič ... bomo svoje kr lepo na svoji spletni strani rihtali
<nafisa> tam nam ne more noben omejit
<nafisa> na ... mi že daje opozorila na vseh FB acc.
<nafisa> nekdu se je spravu name
<upd> they got you, u are busted:>
<upd> zato, vsaka skupina drug account, svoj ip, svoj proxy, svoj email
<nafisa> ne gre se za to ...
<nafisa> IPji sploh niso pomembni
<nafisa> če ti gre en, k te pozna, prijavljat tvoje skupine
<upd> jap http://nyan.cat/
<nafisa> in mislim, da vem, kdo ta oseba je ... mi dela probleme že celo leto ...
<Seniorita> non-stop nyan cat!
<nafisa> kwa je to?
<upd> omg a ne poznaš nyan :D
<nafisa> ne
<upd> slaboo :)
<nafisa> jebat ga
<nafisa> poznam samo, kar hočem
<upd> torej ne poznaš nič kar nočeš
<upd> ?
<nafisa> poznam tud, ja :S
<nafisa> pa me je sram, da poznam ...
<nafisa> velikokrat
<upd> heh :)
<nafisa> in kolk je rekord?
<nafisa> 240 ur?
<upd> ne vem, lol
<nafisa> dons še nisem nič jedla ... kaj predlagate?
<upd> kos kruha z mrmelado na spodnji strani
<nafisa> ne jem marmelade
<upd> zakaj ne
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> uu
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> spet iztiru vlak
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> ej, taka predavanja, k so dons ... bi lahko prenašali preko videokonference ... da lahko tud tisti spremljajo, ko ne morejo it tja
<nafisa> o, alyosha ... spet pršu na komp? :D
<alyosha> ravnokar
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sesm se učil matematiko:/
<alyosha> prej pa sem bil na instrukcijah od slovenscine
<alyosha> :/
<nafisa> vem, da ravnokar
<nafisa> saj sem vidla
<nafisa> mi je javlo, da si se na gmail vpisal :D
<alyosha> hehe nisem se upisal nikamor pogledat sem Å¡ow na mail:D
<alyosha> sj ponavadi mam nonstop odprtega zdj nevem kam se mi je zapru
<alyosha> mogoče prej ko sem čistu zavihke:D
<nafisa> jah ... men je oblaček pokazalo, da te je prijavilo na chat
<alyosha> sej:D
<alyosha> jebemti kako so dobri tej Milka jajčki:d
<alyosha> si probala že?
<nafisa> ??
<nafisa> ne jem milke
<alyosha> ma so kao jajca
<alyosha> caki sliko:D
<alyosha> praw dobiš pakirano u škatli od jajc:d
<alyosha> http://www.thecandyenthusiast.com/index.php/Spring_Summer_Theme/milka_ei_eggs/
<Seniorita> The Candy Enthusiast
 * CrazyLemon naredu svoj prvi servlet :$
<CrazyLemon> kae alyosha busanc ki hodi na instrukcije slovenscine..haha :P
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> tip nezna slovensko govorit :))))))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> alyosha, ne bi jst tega jedla
<nafisa> mi fuj to zgleda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1115-1: language-selector vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1115-1/
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> ej, taka predavanja, k so dons ... bi lahko prenašali preko videokonference ... da lahko tud tisti spremljajo, ko ne morejo it tja
<CrazyLemon> ssej kiberpipa vse prenaša prek live streama
<nafisa> kje?
<CrazyLemon> !g kiberpipa live stream
<kubanc> pa tud posnetki bodo potem na netu...
<Seniorita> Kiberpipin Videoarhiv - Live stream http://video.kiberpipa.org/live.html
<kubanc> tko da..
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> težka tehnologija
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je stream? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011042005639601
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: V Rusiji na&#353;li mrtvega Nezemljana?
<kubanc> kako bi se drgac prevedel order
<kubanc> red?
<kubanc> zaporedje?
<nafisa> http://www.siol.net/sportal/sportal_plus/novice/2011/04/ne_avtogol_ampak_avtokos_video.aspx
<Seniorita> Ne avtogol, ampak avtokoš (video) - SiOL.net
<kubanc> avtokoš sm je ze videl na tekmi...
<CrazyLemon> zaporedje
<kubanc> k je model metal proste mete, pa je nasprotnikov soigralec dobil zogo in jo potem vrgel na svoj kos, k se je zmotil
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> in cist isti kos je dal un model
<kubanc> sam mal drgac je blo...
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> barva dresov je bla drugačna :D
<kubanc> nam ni blo cist nc jasno
<kubanc> kva modelu dogaja
<kubanc> in potem je naša šoal izgubila za 2 koša, in to še na polfinalu za ŠKL
<kubanc> :s
<nafisa> zakaj je petelin tako srečno bitje?
<nafisa> ker ima toliko žena pa nobene tašče :D
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> true true :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a tvoja tašča je kul? :D
<nafisa> nimam tašče
<CrazyLemon> aja sej res..ti hodiš s starejšimi
<CrazyLemon> pozabu
<kubanc> kaj je kontra beseda od vzvratno pa ni naprej?
<nafisa> aja ...
<CrazyLemon> vzvodno!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> kaj te je včer tako šokirala starost mojega bivšega?
<CrazyLemon> ah...ni me čist nič šokirala
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e mlad je!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> moj je 32
<nafisa> jst bom 22
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> ni take razlike
<nafisa> moj best frend si je našu pičko v ZDA ;:S
<kubanc> compiler language je zbirni jezik?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> tist je assembler
<kubanc> prevajalnik je potem
<CrazyLemon> jezik prevajalnika recimo
<kubanc> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prevajalnik
<Seniorita> Prevajalnik - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<nafisa> !g ginny pig
<Seniorita> Guinea pig - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_pig
<nafisa> lol
<kubanc> subroutines...
<kubanc> a so to podprogrami
<kubanc> al ma kdo ksn bolsi izraz za to?
<nafisa> procedure
<CrazyLemon> like she said
<CrazyLemon> da ne boš nonstop tečen http://islovar.org/iskanje_enostavno.asp
<Seniorita> Slovar informatike
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Veliki POK 2011, drugič  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4893/new/posts/
<kubanc> procedure programa...
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> waw! 11 followerjev na twitterju :D
<nafisa> jah ... ne vem, kaj je bolj primerno ...
<nafisa> jst ponavad prevajam po občutku
<kubanc> sej to je blo kul
<kubanc> kar si povedala..
<kubanc> ker subroutines so delcki kode...
<kubanc> is a portion of code within a larger program that performs a specific task and is relatively independent of the remaining code.
<nafisa> ja, del programa ... nekako tako
<kubanc> tko da procedure programa je cist kul
<CrazyLemon> uporabi iSlovar no..ne izumljat tople vode :)
<nafisa> i don't use dictionary
<nafisa> :P
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, thnx
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo evolution? :)
<nafisa> znano se mi zdi ...
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ne, ne uporabljam
<nafisa> si bom pa počas mogla neki podobnega spolnit ... za tauradn gmail
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problem evolution pošta-izginjanje mailov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4891/new/posts/
<nafisa> a si zihr, da sam nisi česa pobrisu?
<CrazyLemon> js? js vem za čist vsako stvar k jo pobrišem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> to ti misliš :P
<CrazyLemon> to js vem :>
<nafisa> en me nadira, da morm k zdravniku
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> ee
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> uu
<jodlajodla> ii
<nafisa> aa
<jodlajodla> o.O
<nafisa> :D lol
<jodlajodla> a se v indikator za pošto/klepet/družabna omrežja, thudnerbird sam "integrira" al je treba ročno kej nastavt?
<nafisa> men se Å¡e twitter ni neki hotu, ko sem nastavljala
<nafisa> pol sem pa skenslala sranje
<CrazyLemon> se ne integrira sam
<jodlajodla> aha
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne 10.10 ter starejših različicah
<CrazyLemon> v 11.04 bo obstajala integracija ja
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a mas ti se ksn tak kul link kot je islovar?
<kubanc> tole je cist za zur
<CrazyLemon> obstaja pa firetray
<CrazyLemon> k ti ga pospravi v tray
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> sl.open-tran.eu
<jodlajodla> a pa se da pol evolution "odstrant" iz indikatorja pa da se samo nekak da notr thunderbird?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik    kle maš še neki
<CrazyLemon> pa open-tran ja :)
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla preprosto? no way :)     dvomi da se da tudi drugače... nisem še nikjer prebral da bi se dalo :)
<kubanc> thnx
<jodlajodla> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/thunderbird-indicator-adds-folders.html ?
<Seniorita> Thunderbird Indicator Adds Folders Support ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<jodlajodla> a se v 11.04 bolj splača uporablat unity al gnome 3?
<andrejz> kar ti je bolj všeč
<CrazyLemon> definiraj "splača" :)
<nafisa> men gnome3 verjetno ne bo delu :S
<nafisa> smrk smrk
<jodlajodla> splača = delujejo ikone, teme, compiz, ... uglavnem to kar je na 10.10
<andrejz> unity
<andrejz> ker ima unity compiz, gnome 3 pa ima mutter, kar pomeni, da ne moreš compiza uporabljat ;)
<bogdanov> joo
<upd> :)
<jodlajodla> a se da za nautilus elementary naložit prevod? :)
<upd> andrejz: a dons se zaključi prevajanje
<upd> ups
<matijja> kdo je že omenjal evolution? http://www.demotivation.us/newest/all/evolution-2.0-1247784.html
<Seniorita> Evolution 2.0 | Demotivation.us
<CrazyLemon> naj mi en poslje mail @ubuntu.si mail..hvala :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Velika glasbena datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4894/new/posts/
<upd> hehehee, razbijanje... yeaaa
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> bogdanov:  a ti rad razbijaš a :) http://youtu.be/z_Y_pGUTnTk evo
<upd> :>
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sinan Sakic - Od Kako Je Drugi Ljubi
<upd> unbelivable so dal youtu.be !
<CrazyLemon> že kr neki časa je youtu.be :)
<upd> first time i see, toj pod skupna raba an..
<upd> pa portal 2 je kdo kaj testiral ??
<upd> Å¡pilal * jezus
<CrazyLemon> not me..pravijo pa da je kul
<upd> jap full je govora :D
<upd> lukne delat v stene hehe
<upd> CrazyLemon: maš kak pameten film
<CrazyLemon> upd just go with it :)
<upd> :)
<upd> sj ne vem
<upd> to sma že gledala
<upd> haha itaq :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Velika glasbena datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4894/new/posts/
<nafisa> some say love, it is a flower and you it's only seen :D
<CrazyLemon> your english good not very :P
<nafisa> i know :D
<nafisa> neki sem hotla iz pesmi ven spreminjat
<nafisa> sam to men ne gre
<nafisa> slovensko raje pišem
<nafisa> tam imam vsaj priznanja pa diplome :D
<upd> pozna kdo koga iz blinka ?
<CrazyLemon> blink 182 ????
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> mojblink
<nafisa> evo ... otroka sem spat dala
<upd> lol
<upd> a ti maš froca ?
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> od svetega duha :D
<nafisa> takega froca mam, k je 3 leta starejši od mojih staršev
<upd> ajja :)
<nafisa> ja, kolega ...
<nafisa> si je našu eno smrklo v ZDAS
<nafisa> ZDA*
<nafisa> par mescev starejšo od mene
<nafisa> in zdaj hoče met froce z njo
<upd> hehe ja ql ane
<upd> boš lohk šla v ZDA na obisk
<nafisa> no way
<upd> why not
<upd> toj kt da bi Å¡la v prihodnost za 10 let
<nafisa> ne, hvala
<nafisa> v ZDA pa res ne bi Å¡la
<upd> zakaj ne
<nafisa> nočem
<upd> ja okey
<nafisa> ha, zdaj je pa en gor prš, ko ga na twitterju spremljam :D
<upd> agh
<nafisa> ne bi jst letela tak daleč z letalom, veš ...
<nafisa> istanbul ... ok ... london tud ...
<nafisa> samo ... ne ZDA
<upd> jah kwa je pa avijon problem lol
<upd> itaq par tablet za spanje pa zaspiš pa je
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> pa se ne zbudim več
<nafisa> človk, jst mam slabo srce
<t3ch> to se tebi zdi
<t3ch> kr zivis vtakem svetu pa glejas take filme
<t3ch> pa vsi ti topravijo
<t3ch> v resnici pa mors malo vec naret
<t3ch> da te pobere
<t3ch> :)
<sedovsek> t3ch, to je bilo pa rahlo nesramno.
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> eh
<t3ch> sory te
<nafisa> ni panike
<nafisa> no, mela sem probleme z uspavalnimi
<nafisa> pa s poživili tud
<nafisa> tko da pazim
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> samo tak naprej
<t3ch> pazi
<t3ch> pa bo vse vreo
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> oz z pametnim fdolkom se druzi pa bo vreo
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> haha
<t3ch> kar pa je tak nemogoce
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ceprav je vse mogoce
<t3ch> je to nemogoce
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> juhu
<nafisa> vse je mogoče, če se le hoče
<nafisa> od prijavljenih po tem datumu pa bomo pobirali po 10 € prostovoljnih prispevkov. haha
<nafisa> prostovoljnih prispevkov
<nafisa> uni prej pa ne smejo dat prispevkov :D
<t3ch> lahko noc vsem!
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> hehehe
<upd> :D
<upd> jst prpeljem 17 sorodnikov
<upd> ah lubice so Å¡le spat joj
<upd> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1116-1: Kerberos vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1116-1/
<frojnd> sas
<frojnd> je kibla se kej aktivna v mb?
<CrazyLemon> sos
<CrazyLemon> to bi miha/grega vedu :)
<frojnd> Grega: je kibla se kej aktivna v mb? :P
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> grega verjetno gleda myfreecams :>
<frojnd> hehe
<frojnd> a je ze tok ura :P
<nafisa> frojnd, bi vprašala mojega, če bi bil pokonci, sam ni, tak da ti ne morem pomagat
<CrazyLemon> lih so američanke pršle s kosila :))
<CrazyLemon> azijke pa so se lih zbudile
<CrazyLemon> tko da je prava ura zdej
<CrazyLemon> :))
<frojnd> :>
<frojnd> nafisa: posl mu sms
<frojnd> nafisa: mogoce se ti je zlagal pa ne spi :P
<CrazyLemon> ne sme mu poslat smsa..ker ji ni dal dovoljenja :P
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej ne zajebavi
<frojnd> ne mogoce gleda myfreecams :D
<nafisa> frojnd, telefon ima potiho
<frojnd> sam zasveti ane
<frojnd> ce ne spi bo vidu :D
<nafisa> če on kaj gleda ... to definitivno ni myfreecams
<frojnd> ah daj daj hecamo se tle
<frojnd> sej ne vem kaj je to
<frojnd> sam se slisi notty
<frojnd> a ni zdj nova verzija ubuntuja izsla
<frojnd> pa unity pa to
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> /topic
<frojnd> je kdo ze to kej sprobavau?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matic78: Dostop do datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4895/new/posts/
<frojnd> zadnjo verzijo k sm instalerau enmu je bla LTS 9.4?
<frojnd> desktop LTS
<frojnd> ...kaj pa unity
<frojnd> prons/cons?
<CrazyLemon> 10.04 je zadnji LTS
<CrazyLemon> in unity men ni čisto nič všeč :)
<frojnd> kaj pa gnome 3
<frojnd> al je to gnome 3
<CrazyLemon> raj bi vidu gnome 3 ja..kot unity :)
<CrazyLemon> unity bi rajš vidu k bi bil stabilen pa fullyfunctional
<frojnd> unity pa bo integriran v 11.4 ubuntu ane
<CrazyLemon> ne pa nek napol produkt
<CrazyLemon> jp
<frojnd> a to je tk k kde 4. k je ven prsu .D
<frojnd> hehe
<frojnd> sam zih ni
<frojnd> kde 4.2 je biu se full buggy
<CrazyLemon> tko hudo pa spet ni ;)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<frojnd> ja saj :D
<frojnd> tak fail se res tezko nardi
<frojnd> razn ce si pr kde
<frojnd> vse sem dol dau
<frojnd> sam se openbox pa xmonad uporablam
<frojnd> kde mi je biu prevec pozresn
<frojnd> gnome pa premal funkcionaln za to kar je ponujau
<frojnd> minimalism it is :>
<CrazyLemon> openbox je pa kaj ? DE?
<frojnd> WM
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Dostop do datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4895/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> k sm vidu gnome z openboxom
<CrazyLemon> kako kej to laufa ?
<frojnd> nevem
<frojnd> ti mas lahko razlicne WM na DE
<frojnd> metacy je WM
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti uporabljaš za en DE?
<frojnd> ce kej uporablas compiz si ze slisau
<frojnd> sm uporablam KDE 99%
<frojnd> ostalo pa gnome
<frojnd> pa sm vse dol zabrisau
<CrazyLemon> ojoj :D
<frojnd> tk da mam sam se openbox pa xmonad od wm :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm en dal se igral z lxde pa preklet software nima niti 'lock screen' možnosti
<CrazyLemon> dan*
<frojnd> ja mores instalerat kak program :D
<frojnd> recimo xlock
<frojnd> pa ga pol klices iz menuja..
<CrazyLemon> jah jebemti program ce nima tega ze builtin :D
<frojnd> jah :D
<frojnd> ti da svobodno voljo da sam gradis od nule
<frojnd> men je to kul
<frojnd> k skoz uporablam pol...
<frojnd> pa nimam ostalga crappa gor
<frojnd> tut kde sm vedno instalerau sam base..
<frojnd> brez ostale nakladalnice programov
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm probal v upanju da izločim gnome kot izvor problema s swapom
<CrazyLemon> pa mi ni ravno uspelo
<frojnd> kak to misls
<frojnd> mislm glede swapa
<frojnd> si ga premal dolocu pa ti suspend to disk ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> ne na desktopu mi se swap fila
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je dovolj rama
<frojnd> obstaja nek ukaz..
<frojnd> k poves kok agresiven naj bo swap
<frojnd> pogooglaj ne spomnm se
<CrazyLemon> recimo zdej je 57% RAMa v uporabi...ter 20% swapa
<frojnd> mogoce je to vzrok, ce se nisi probal
<CrazyLemon> pa občasno se zgodi  (nisem uspel ponovit teh korakov)
<CrazyLemon> da mi zafila čist cel ram ter swap
<CrazyLemon> in mi nato zmrzne pc
<CrazyLemon> dokler se ubuntu ne odloči pokillat procese :D
<frojnd> dejansko se ti tok procesov odpre?
<frojnd> oz so tok pozresni da ti zafila vse?
<CrazyLemon> tok pozresni ratajo
<CrazyLemon> sam ne uspem ugotovit pod katerimi pogoji ratajo tok pozresni
<frojnd> poglej cigavi procesi so
<CrazyLemon> The Linux kernel has sophisticated algorithms to shuffle data around between RAM and disk to make the most of the available physical RAM. Instead of using them, Ubuntu is essentially always choosing the most aggressive swapping out – whenever an application doesn’t have a concrete reason to be running right this second, it’s closed. Instead of balancing, it always prefers to free memory and keep the user waiting. That doesn’t make sense.
<frojnd> CrazyLemon: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap#Swappiness
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-20
<frojnd> sam to verjetno ne bo resilo tvojga problema
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matic78: Dostop do datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4895/new/posts/
<frojnd> ce ti slej k prej zafila swap..
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> v sysctl.conf ni nikjer swappinessa
<CrazyLemon> in vse v tej datoteki je zakomentirano
<frojnd> odkomentiraj oni 2 lasnosti
<frojnd> k sm ti dau link
<frojnd> pa spremen na vrednosti kt so tam
<frojnd> pa se mal spilaj s tistimi
<frojnd> vm.swappiness=1 pomen, da bo skor nic uporablal swap
<frojnd> da ne bo skor nic uporabljal swap
<frojnd> ma najmanso prioriteto
<bogdanov> sta imaaa
<frojnd> puno
<matijja> sysctl -a |grep swap
<matijja> ampak swap ni kar tako brezveze ...
<alyosha> de si bogdanov :D
<alyosha> je blo kaj stav danes':D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Dostop do datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4895/new/posts/
<frojnd> a basket?
<CrazyLemon>  vm.swappiness = 60
<CrazyLemon> kok mate vi kej ? :D
<frojnd> to je po defaultu
<matijja> 60 je default
<frojnd> zmansaj si na 1
<frojnd> pa porocaj sam kt sm reku verjetno ne bo resilo tvojga problema :)
<CrazyLemon> bom zmanjsal za zacetek na 30
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> alyosha united me zajebo
<alyosha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50        tudi to nastavim al ne ?
<alyosha> ko ponavadi...ena tekma:D
<bogdanov> ja :))
<matijja> najboljš da si kar swap v ram daš :S
<CrazyLemon> nič...grem logoff/on da vidim če bo kaj bolša...hvala fanta :D
<nafisa> lahko noč, kdor gre spat ..
<nafisa> aja, en je že šel :D
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> nafisa lahko noč
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj jz tudi moram it kj spat
<nafisa> a greš?
<alyosha> ja ja je ze pozno
<nafisa> da ne bo tko ko zadnjič
<alyosha> moram pred 9o ustat
<nafisa> si reku, da morš spat
<nafisa> pol si bil pa Å¡e 2 uri pokonc
<alyosha> če me neki nadleguješ tu po netu še 2h potem
<alyosha> :
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja ja
<nafisa> pol sem pa vse jst kriva
<nafisa> ok ok
<nafisa> si obm zapomnla
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> kr ugasnu uno tam
<alyosha> spat grem!
<alyosha> .DD
<nafisa> kaj naj ugasnem? o.O
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> lahko noc
<nafisa> lahko noč, ja :P
<frojnd> nic
<frojnd> noc
<_CrazyLemon> mamicu mu in vlcju
<matijja> zaki pa?
<_CrazyLemon> on mi je filal ram
<_CrazyLemon> lih zdj mi je nafilal ram
<_CrazyLemon> in je pc postal neodziven
<matijja> jaz uporabljam mplayer
<matijja> alfa in omega za filme gledat
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi tudi uporabljal mplayer
<CrazyLemon> če bi le podpiral scroll up /down za glasnost
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matijja> jst mam na prenosniku tiste dve bonus tipki, nism niti gledu kake so krajšance v mplayerju
<CrazyLemon> to mi je zelo všeč pri vlcju :)
<matijja> + pa - verjetno
<matijja> a vlc zmore zamikat podnapise?
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da
<CrazyLemon> ampak res ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> ne uporabljam  podnapisev
<matijja> pred neki cajta sm skori diplomiru iz tega, pa nism pogruntu nč
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sta eni bližnjici
<matijja> z pa x v mplayerju
<matijja> in space ko zagrabi lakota...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1117-1: PolicyKit vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1117-1/
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> tudi tale ubuntu ima prastaro razlicico
<CrazyLemon> 0.9.9.2
<bogdanov> rili
<CrazyLemon> rili
<CrazyLemon> sili
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ma znoru bom nevem kaj da stavm jutr
<CrazyLemon> ma bogi :D
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> totenham arsenal
<bogdanov> 2ka fix
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzJ3SV4zNXE&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> YouTube        - AS Roma vs Inter Milan 0 - 1 Dejan Stankovic AMAZING GOAL (19.04.2011)
<bogdanov> kva pa delajo srbi
<bogdanov> kasna kvaliteta igravcov
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> teb je res dosadno :>
<bogdanov> hahaha ko se javla
<bogdanov> pr 25
<bogdanov> nedela nc
<bogdanov> neradnik
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> bte puterov
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..ti se javljas ja
<bogdanov> jst sm 21 in delam
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kje pa delaš :)
<bogdanov> pr
<bogdanov> fotru u firmi
<bogdanov> trenutno
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pa? preden greš na fuzbal al med stavami in pekarno? :))
<bogdanov> od
<bogdanov> 10 do 5h
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kokr je no
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th-LVjN6h0Q&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Crvena Zvezda - Real   4:2
<bogdanov> kva paj to
<bogdanov> keje tvoj
<bogdanov> dinamo zagreb
<bogdanov> hajduk split
<bogdanov> nemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> supciiii
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> kvaje krivo
<bogdanov> pac je
<bogdanov> najbl uspesn
<bogdanov> klub
<bogdanov> na balkanu
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nekoč bil..ja
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> nekoc
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZckftvChqQ&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Crvena zvezda - prvak evrope
<bogdanov> kva paj blo toooo
<bogdanov> FAKKKKK
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> a naj pogledam Å¡e eno serijo al naj grem spat
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrA0vGuDXac&feature=related
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Tomislav Ivkovic brani penal Maradoni
<bogdanov> UBI HRVATA DA SIPTAR NEMA? BRATA
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAHA
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> kvas
<bogdanov> trd no
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ-SLc83M6c
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Yugoslavia - Slovenia 3:3 - Goals, 13.06.2000
<bogdanov> kva pa tole
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce ... zakaj limunčiča klofotaš s postrvjo?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj ga ne
<nafisa> kaj ga ne?
<nafisa> če pa piše, da ga
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> pujsek
<CrazyLemon> kak pujsek
<CrazyLemon> prasec je!
<nafisa> ne moreš tako grobo, CrazyLemon ... to je nežna dušica
<CrazyLemon> nežna kot smirkov papir :D
<nafisa> ka ma tak trde kocine?
<CrazyLemon> to boš sama preverla
<nafisa> ne vem, če
<nafisa> bogdanov, maš trde kocine?
<CrazyLemon> grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<nafisa> nočko, limun
<nafisa> bogdanov, pujsek, kje si?
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Velika glasbena datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4894/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matic78: Dostop do datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4895/new/posts/
<Grega> frojnd: ne vem
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ne sodi drugih po sebi!
<Grega> :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] luckoj: Robovi pri tiskanju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4892/new/posts/
<Grega> rabim izpit za motor za to? http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4457229&show=1
<Seniorita> www.Avto.net
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Robovi pri tiskanju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4892/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Robovi pri tiskanju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4892/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> lu :P
<nafisa> eni so zmožni v 5ih sekundah objavt 10 twittov :S
<upd> alla
<nafisa> Klemen Klemen ni več v komi! http://bit.ly/hneX9z
<Seniorita> Klemna Klemna zbudili iz kome - članek | VIP | Zurnal24.si
<nafisa> Dol pri Ljubljani. Po neuradnih podatkih je bil moški ustreljen in žrtev obračuna med prekupčevalci z drogami. http://bit.ly/dLaKYB
<Seniorita> Umrl nasilne smrti - članek | Črna kronika | Zurnal24.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1118-1: OpenSLP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1118-1/
<CrazyLemon> danes je dan za centOS
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo o čem vse naj pišem glede centOSa?    zgodovina, rhel, razvijalci - skupnost ..pol mi pa zmanjka idej
<nafisa> na wikiju mal poglej, kaj je tam napisano pa razširi
<nafisa> ka ti js vem
<CrazyLemon> kako ne veš??????      useless :/
<nafisa> vsaj priznam, da ne vem ... a ni to tud nekej? :D
<nafisa> lahko pa mal pogledam o tem
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj js lahk tud guglam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> gledam dokumentacijo
<CrazyLemon> dokumentacija je useless
<CrazyLemon> ker ne bom pisal howto :)
<nafisa> vem ...
<nafisa> pa men se zdi zanimivo
<nafisa> če bom kaj sprobavala
<nafisa> bemu mast
<CrazyLemon> ti boš centos sprobavala?
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<nafisa> maybe
<nafisa> nikol se ne ve
<nafisa> če sm šla iz udobnega zavetja oken na ubuntu ...
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<nafisa> js mam na prenosnem disku še eno staro inštalacijo mandrive
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<CrazyLemon> "kako nam lahko sveto pismo pomaga pri reševanju življenjskih težav"
<CrazyLemon> je pravkar rekla mlada punca pred vrati :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> zelo
<nafisa> pojdi na svatbo in naredi iz vode vino
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> Smrt jadralnega padalca http://24ur.com/gov5no
<Seniorita> Stran ne obstaja - 24ur.com
<nafisa> kwa?
<nafisa> zbrisal
<nafisa> pri laškem je crknu en jadralni padalec ... baje
<nafisa> mogoče pa ni umru pa so ukinl stran :D
<CrazyLemon>  http://24ur.com/gov5no
<Seniorita> Stran ne obstaja - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> gov(5)no
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> mandriva-linux-one-2008-spring-KDE-int-cdrom-i586
<nafisa> evo ... zdaj se vodo, kdaj sem hotla že probat it na linux :D
<nafisa> vidi***
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ok..povzetka v slovenščini ter angleščini napisana
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa uvod
<bogdanov> mandrake!
<nafisa> a to delaš za operacijske sisteme, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> nafisa JA
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> jst sem lani delala ... o nekih delavnicah ... komi sem našla material
<nafisa> se dokopala do materiala, k so ga mel na tistih delavnicah
<CrazyLemon> ja..js pa komi najdu prosto temo :D
<nafisa> nimam pojma, kako
<CrazyLemon> hvala bogu je bil centOS prazen :$
<nafisa> res ...
<nafisa> pol sem mela pa 15 PDFjev
<CrazyLemon> je pa cca. 240tem razpisanih..in Å¡e vedno jih je premal :D
<nafisa> 12 stranskih
<nafisa> pa sem prevedla vse
<nafisa> pa pol nekako povzetke ven naredila
<nafisa> glavno, da je blo peer-u ok ...
<nafisa> ker men moje pisanje ni blo ok :D
<CrazyLemon> sj oni to sploh ne preberejo po moje :)
<nafisa> misliš?
<CrazyLemon> sj ne moreš prebrat 250+ seminarskih nalog
<CrazyLemon> tudi če hočeš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> men je vse izpiske pa opombe nazaj poslal
<nafisa> iz moje seminarske
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> ne vem ...
<Mikoar> nafisa, a ti studiras informatiko?
<nafisa> upravno informatiko
<nafisa> in ni kot družboslovna ... k je vse na FDV ... ampak imamo pol obveznih na FU, pol pa na FRI
<nafisa> izbirne pa potem predvsem na FRI
<Mikoar> aha
<nafisa> samo ... če bi lahi bolj premislila ... bi šla na pedagoško ...
<nafisa> ampak ok, je kar je
<nafisa> lani*
<nafisa> zdaj ... če se bom preselila v MB ... se bom mogoče prepisala na pedagoško ... jst mam 70 pik ... treba jih je pa met 58, se mi zdi ... in to je omejitev pri 3. vpisu
<Mikoar> mah jst tud ne bi informatike studiral ce bi se se enkrat odlocal
<CrazyLemon> same here! :)
<nafisa> mal mi je tko ...
<nafisa> za upravno informatiko ...
<nafisa> waw ...
<nafisa> to bo mičken tegale pa mičken tegale ...
<nafisa> kam so nas dal?
<nafisa> na FRI na UNI
<nafisa> wtf???
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Naročanje iz Canonical Store  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4896/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Naročanje iz Canonical Store  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4896/new/posts/
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Problem evolution pošta-izginjanje mailov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4891/new/posts/
<bogdanov> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<bogdanov> kva se dela crazy
<CrazyLemon> mah nč..mogu bi to prekleto seminarsko pisat
<CrazyLemon> pa se mi ne da
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kr diskonekt :S
<bhc> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Problem evolution pošta-izginjanje mailov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4891/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Velika glasbena datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4894/new/posts/
<nafisa> oj, Bilko
<Bilko> čer nafisa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1119-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1119-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<bogdanov> sta imaaa
<Sky[x]> rral nima za burek k sem ga prej pojedu :D
<bogdanov> real
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> kje
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> messi
<bogdanov> crazyyyyyy
<bogdanov> kje je tvoj
<bogdanov> carobniiii
<bogdanov> patuljak
<bogdanov> mess
<bogdanov> iii
<bogdanov> AHAHAHAHAHA
<nafisa> bogdanov, kwa je pa teb?
<bogdanov> ma dj
<bogdanov> barcelona
<bogdanov> suxxxxxxxx
<bogdanov> real vod
<bogdanov> cristiano ronaldo
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> kje vod?
<bogdanov> pokal
<nafisa> nisem nič vidla
<bogdanov> finale
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toooooooooo
<bogdanov> real je zmaguuuuu
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAHA
<bogdanov> BARCA SUXXXXXXXX
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi njim se mora usrat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> neznas
<bogdanov> priznt
<bogdanov> poraza
<bogdanov> cc
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov evo ena stran zate
<CrazyLemon> http://rs.strana.mk/1885/2
<Seniorita> rs.strana.mk - Grobarke više nego Zvezdasice
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti si h4x0r ...kaj naj napišem v seminarski o CentOS? :)
<bogdanov> napis
<bogdanov> da nj nehajo kopirat
<bogdanov> red hat
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> to je k da bi napisal ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> naj nehajo kopirat debian
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> no ..podobno :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sj res :PP
<bogdanov> a nis
<bogdanov> se nc zacev
<bogdanov> pissat
<CrazyLemon> ma napisu sm par stvari
<CrazyLemon> sam je premal :S
<CrazyLemon> 8 strani mam
<CrazyLemon> skupaj s kazalom pa viri pa prvo stranjo :D
<CrazyLemon> nč stari :S
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-21
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> a nis najdu nc na netu
<bogdanov> kj kdo ze napisu
<CrazyLemon> nč pametnega
<CrazyLemon> samo neki howto-ji pa to
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> kaj misliš da napišem na kratko kako se namesti centos?
<CrazyLemon> sam mi je mal glupo to pisat..
<CrazyLemon> če je seminarska o  predstavitvi centosa :S
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Evropske-Lige/Ekipa/Barcelona/Novica/Real-dobil-zadoscenje.aspx
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> Real dobil zadoščenje - Novica - Nogomania
<CrazyLemon> sploh nism vedu da tipi 18let niso osvojili pokala
<CrazyLemon> in  za tak klub ti navijaš..sramota :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nenavijam
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> real je najvec
<bogdanov> osvoju
<bogdanov> na svetu
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> vidm
<bogdanov> da bo barca
<bogdanov> izpadl
<bogdanov> iz lige prvakov
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> domacga
<bogdanov> bojo pa osvojil
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ne bo Å¡la barca nikamor
<CrazyLemon> bodo kr osvojili champions league
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kdaj igrajo? drugi teden?
<bogdanov> bos vidu
<bogdanov> nimajo vec
<bogdanov> take forme
<bogdanov> doma so zgubil?
<bogdanov> pol ves daj neki narobe
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<bogdanov> bili so nadigrani
<CrazyLemon> desi se
<bogdanov> prvi polcas
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> desi se
<bogdanov> taki ekipi ne
<bogdanov> padl so
<bogdanov> sj bomo vidl
<bogdanov> cene real
<bogdanov> jo bo
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> united
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma kaki united človek
<CrazyLemon> kdaj so povratne ?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kasne povratne
<CrazyLemon> oz. kdaj je četrt finale
<bogdanov> zacetne
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> al je polfinale ?
<bogdanov> polfinale
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> drugi teden ne?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> na bomo vidli
<CrazyLemon> no*
<bogdanov> bomooooooooooo
<bogdanov> :>
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> sta imaaa
<bogdanov> crazymannnnn
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kwae
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> joo
<upd> zdravo :)
<upd> kako
<upd> jej avto mi je crknu, smo ga mogl Å¡lepat :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kvaj blo
<upd> nimam pojma, sm ustavl se je, kurble zalavfa pa ne :) kot kakšna črpalka za bencin al neki...
<upd> al pa elektronka k sm musko na polno nabijal
<bogdanov> ccc
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> a maš ojačevalc za sub v avtu?
<upd> jap :)))
<CrazyLemon> pred kratkim nameščen?
<upd> ne ne :)
<CrazyLemon> pol ni elektronika :)    če bi ti ojačevalc kj skuru bi ti že prej :)
<upd> ma sj elektronka že dlje časa jebe, k tud sama osvetlitev, števca žmiga
<upd> jah ni nujno se se ne nabija skoz, pa ponavad se je ojačevalc izklopu ko se je segrel
<upd> lohk da se zdej ni
<CrazyLemon> po moje je zaganjalnik sou
<upd> Å¡tarter ?
<upd> dobr dela :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<upd> vergla na polno :)
<upd> ni to :>
<CrazyLemon> vergla že..sam ne zalaufa :D
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> a k ste
<bogdanov> ga porinl
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> ni uzgav
<upd> nismo ga rinl :)
<upd> ker nebi užgal
<upd> bomo jutri videli kaj je :)
<CrazyLemon> a ti je kr crknu med vožnjo...al ga sploh nisi mogl vžgat?
<upd> ja med vožnjo mal je pocukal pa se ustavl pa crknu
<upd> isto kot da bi bencina zmanjkal
<CrazyLemon> hm..tega  zaganjalnik ne bi naredu :D
<upd> :)
<upd> jup
<CrazyLemon> p.s. je bilo kaj bencina v tanku? :)))
<upd> seveda :)
<bogdanov> prodam vec kompletov maticna+procesor ukoli2000mhz + 512 rama za 30eu
<upd> bogdanov: si spet zgubu na stavah ? :P
<nafisa> nočko
<upd> ln.
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> CrazyLemon:  contract killers si gledal
<CrazyLemon> mogoče..ne spomnem se... :)
<upd> hm :)
<CrazyLemon> trenutno gledam the dilemma :)
<upd> aj ql
<CrazyLemon> jp
<upd> ok
<upd> važn da ni crknu k sm babo peljal dam!
<upd> k bi si bruke naredu
<upd> hhaha
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> sam bi ji reku "baba pejt vn pa porivi"
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<upd> hahaha :>
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> bbl.
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ln
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] t3ch: kako namestiti raid  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4842/new/posts/
<upd1> :)
<upd1> omfg kava :)
<CrazyLemon> omfg zrak
<upd1> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako namestiti raid  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4842/new/posts/
<upd1> khm..., če si na slo-tech spremenim vzdevek, se pol s tem novim prijavim ane ?
 * CrazyLemon ne uporablja S-T foruma in ne bi vedel
<upd1> ni forum, ok nima veze kliknem fb pa sm notr ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je druzga Å¡e na S-T razn foruma? :)
<upd1> ne vem, jaz komentiram novice, za kar rabiš bit prijavljen, ne vem če to spada pod forum.
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> Naloga1. kolokvij: Rezultati 	74,00 	0,00–100,00 	74,00 %
<CrazyLemon> sm ti reku da bo 7ka :D
<andrejz> @crazyLemon: veliko uporabnikov foruma
<CrazyLemon> @andrejz hm?
<andrejz> kaj pa je druzga Å¡e na S-T razn foruma?
<CrazyLemon> nekak mi je jasno da s forumom pridejo tudi uporabniki  :)
<andrejz> ja samo njihova količina in kakovost (znanje, itd.) je ključnega pomena
<andrejz> nekje sem videl en slovenski linux forum, ki ima poleg admina Å¡e 2 registrirana uporabnika. kaj ti bo tak forum?
<CrazyLemon> to so privat forumi kjer se rojevajo naslednje dobre ideje kot je bil recimo 'linux' :))
<andrejz> ko smo že pri registraciji, hitro se dejte na piknik prijavt, preden mest zmanjka :P
<upd1> Å¡tevilo mest je omejeno ?
<upd1> a je velik prijav že
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tevilo prijav je skrivnost
<upd1> ne pa ni
<andrejz> ja mislim, da je omejeno :D
<CrazyLemon> je je
<upd1> aja
<andrejz> število prijav ne bo več skrivnost, ko bo dovolj prijav :p
<upd1> zakaj bi bila skrivnost ?
<CrazyLemon> nekdanji člani udbe varujejo kuverto kjer piše število prijav
<andrejz> lej saj ko bo več kot 50 prijavjenih bomo že objavili novico, da je zdaj treba pa res pohitet
<CrazyLemon> ni se za hecat s tem :>
<upd1> glupost...
<andrejz> @upd1: saj se zajebavam, samo psihološki pritisk vršim, da bi se vas čim več čim prej prjavlo
<upd1> ne sj ne to, je ql, napisat prijavo ko bo tolk prijav..
<upd1> tko na splošno govorim da je število prijav skrivnost :)
<upd1> napisat novico*
<upd1> d0h
<andrejz> Če koga zanima, so bili to rundo pri Ubuntuju tako zelo kul, da so dodali 23 novih nizov za prevajanje 4 ure po tem, ko so bili nizi že
<andrejz> izvoženi ven
<andrejz> tako da tistih 23 nizov ne bo nikjer prevedenih, AFAIK
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da odj..... ubuntu pa gremo prevajat centos! :))
<andrejz> itak, zdaj ko je ubuntu 100% preveden, bomo pa centos hodil?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne..oni definitivno ne bodo dodal nize takoj po izvozu
<andrejz> saj zato pa pošiljamo prevode gor v gnome pa kde, da bo pol k nam bo enkrat ubuntu dopizdil samo malo dela za dokončanje drugega distrota
<bogdanov> yooooooo
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Robovi pri tiskanju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4892/new/posts/
<kubanc> jov jov
<bogdanov> kupim am2 plosco ma kdo?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> vem js enga k jo ma
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon 
<nafisa> oj, saš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1120-1: tiff vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1120-1/
<CrazyLemon> kwa je baba :D
<upd1> !t en sl concatenate
<Seniorita> concatenate
<upd1> ma nj grejo v kurac te vektorji pa matrike ahhh
<CrazyLemon> konkatenacija :)
<upd1> mja "A" + "B"
<upd1> združevanje uglavnem k
<upd1> ane :D
<nafisa> haha ... mi smo mel to v 2. semestru na faxu na elektru v prvem letniku
<nafisa> se mi zdi :D
<nafisa> al v prvem
<nafisa> saj se ne spomnem
<sasa84> oj nafi ;)
<nafisa> madona, si hitra :D
<sasa84> ja takle mamo :P
<upd1> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> rabi kdo gouache aux doits?
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXtRSzUcZQk
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Combichrist - Shut Up And Swallow
<upd> upd
<upd> a
<upd> la
<CrazyLemon> združevanje ja :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhbU5qBayNA :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sasha Lopez & Broono - All My People (Official New Video) HD
<upd> ma kdo kak c# .net projekt ? (:
<nafisa> našla sem uno zgago od najemnikov, k filme dol vleče, da je pol zanič linija ... zdej se pa kr naj pripravi, k mu bom znižala prenos podatkov ... pol bo pa jokat hodu :D hahahahaha
<upd> a ma kdo CV online ?
<Sky[x]> huh mene pa neki zanima :>
<Sky[x]> klele mam PSD k mam dizajn in gledam mere
<Sky[x]> in enkrt je Å¡irina 960px enkt p 1334px
<Sky[x]> fora je da če sam resolution ko odprem fajl na 70px al pa original
<Sky[x]> :>
<Sky[x]> kere mere zdj gledat
<Sky[x]> odpirov sem pa z fireworks ? :>
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<upd> oh če noben noče lajkat pa tole http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/Picture/lajkujem.jpg
<alyosha> ma ta CrazyLemon je cew nerd
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa ti boš profesor na FRI ko končaš:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha you wish! :>
<CrazyLemon> upd lol :)
<upd> :)
<alyosha> kaj ne mona:D
<alyosha> kaj ve kdo kje majo stikala na plosk?
<alyosha> da bom fancy:d
<CrazyLemon> looool
<upd> !g ploskovna stikala
<Seniorita> Stiskalnica ORMA NPC DIGIT - Lesnoobdelovalni stroji Lestroj d.o.o. http://www.lestroj.si/rabljeni-stroji/stiskalnica-orma-npc-digit.html
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa se ti zavedaš da ko boš doggy stylea curo/ljubico da se bodo luči prižigale/ugašale
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> styleal*
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> bomo meli Å¡e disco
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..boš mel fleshe sredi belega dne
<CrazyLemon> pa boš reku "mater sem glup ker sm hotu bit neki fancy" :D
<CrazyLemon> če nisi invalid  je stikalo na plosk ena neumnejših zadev kar jih lahko maš :D
<alyosha> ma kaj je s tabo
<alyosha> to je najbolsa stvar
<frojnd> a se komu ful pocas dela youtue?
<alyosha> ko si u krevetu
<alyosha> in pozabiš ugasnit luč
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ni bolšega
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti najbolše da ostaneš v krevetu in sploh ne hodiš vn iz njega
<CrazyLemon> ker nikoli ne veš kdaj lahko zgubiš kalorijo ali dve
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> pa ja
<alyosha> kaj si nor
<alyosha> zdj sem mogu nadoknadit za danes ki cel dan okoli
<CrazyLemon> frojnd not here :)
<frojnd> supr
<alyosha> pizda u tušu so dobili
<alyosha> kajmak
<alyosha> in je kr precej dober
<alyosha> za tega industriskega
<CrazyLemon> tip je postal strokovnjak za kajmak
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tebe bo pred 40. letom infarkt od te mascobe clovek :D
<alyosha> hahah btk
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj sem pojedu 30dag francoske "malo" kajmaka
<alyosha> komad sira
<alyosha> salame
<alyosha> kruha dosti
<alyosha> jebotte:D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst ju fckin fatass :D
<frojnd> a francosko si dam nardis?
<CrazyLemon> on Å¡e na wc ne gre sam
<frojnd> al jo kups v stacun'
<CrazyLemon> a da si bo francosko naredu
<alyosha> hahah frojnd nardim sam ponavadi
<alyosha> samo danes nas ni blo doma
<alyosha> tko da sem jo kupu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon jaz kuham ja!
<alyosha> za hrano se vedno potrudim
<alyosha> :DDD
<CrazyLemon> right..verjetno si daš stolico v kuhinjo
<CrazyLemon> da se ne matraš preveč
<CrazyLemon> :D
<frojnd> ka bi to blo
<frojnd> youtube mi tok pocas dela, 100bytov na sekundo
<frojnd> viemo pa prec odpre...
<frojnd> vimeo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nene stolico si ne dam ker ni komot delat za jest:D
<alyosha> ma youtube itak ma svoje motnje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj ma kdo kaj iskušnje z Conrad elektroniko in temi zadevami kar prodajajo? je kaj vredno
<alyosha> al je kašna bolša trgovina pri nas z temi zadevami?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj danes je zadnji del al je ze bil?
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bil tisti del kjer je tista 'vroča' ženska :D
<upd> seveda je vredno
<upd> 50% cene, ki je navedena.
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> upd kje pa se dobi tašne zadeve pri nas?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon vroča vroča? katira je ze ta
<alyosha> jebemti tašen laptop ki se ugasne ko kabel rukneš:/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon  kupi mi novega!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> polz :D
 * CrazyLemon skrije solato
<PolzZHisico> pojem te!
<upd> !b matthai
<CrazyLemon> strelo bi bannal? :S
<Grega> access denied
<Grega> :)
<upd> ma ko ga jebe
<upd> sm mu poslal email da nj dlje gor ostane
<upd> nič ne jebe
<upd> bmk
<upd> peder smotan :P
<CrazyLemon> sj ga je dobu..in upošteval en čas
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> mene strela matthai čist nč ne moti
<upd> jap nekaj časa ga ni bilo
<upd> mene tud ne, sam ne vem kaj dela kaj doseže s tem ko pride za 8s
<Grega> tebe jezi :)
<upd> točno to!
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> +b :)
<bogdanov> jo
<upd> jo
<upd> kako je kick
<upd>  /mode  ?
<Grega>  /kick ?
<Grega> moj nov ubuntu ima neke nove samomorilske nagone
<Grega> :/
<upd> super
<upd> ojoj no kako da naredim krog, mi kdo pomaga mal vektorjev
<bogdanov> kako se ugotovi ali je zanic batarija ali napajlnik pri laptopu? :)
<upd> ah ratalu
<upd> tko da na napajalnik prklopiš eno lučko 12V
<upd> al pa daš na jezik
<upd> al pa batarijo izmeriš z voltmetrom če se napolni
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj laptop usen dela
<bogdanov> z napajalnikam
<bogdanov> kao polne ampak 0%
<upd> ja pol je napajalnik ql
<bogdanov> jah ni res
<upd> ja batarija je zanič pol
<bogdanov> zanc
<bogdanov> sm mu od brata
<bogdanov> laptop
<bogdanov> sm nesu
<bogdanov> kj u garancij
<bogdanov> pa je isto delal
<bogdanov> sm mislu batarija
<bogdanov> je pa
<bogdanov> napajalnik biu
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> lej če je napajalnik zanič ti ne bi delal leptop ko ga priklopiš na štrom
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ce so zamenal
<bogdanov> jao
<upd> ne to ni res :)
<upd> napajalnik dela al pa ne dela
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ni res
<upd> in če ne dela pol tud leptop ne dela
<bogdanov> zgleda
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zakaj
<bogdanov> so pa
<bogdanov> menal
<bogdanov> napajalnik
<bogdanov> in je stvar
<bogdanov> delala
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> itaq pa vse je nesu na servis ane
<bogdanov> kva?
<bogdanov> zdj misls
<bogdanov> rect
<upd> leptop pa napajalnik
<bogdanov> niso menal
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> soo
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> je biu prjsn
<bogdanov> napajalnik
<bogdanov> debel
<bogdanov> tanov
<bogdanov> tank
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> jah pol pa ne vem
<bogdanov> zgleda je lih tok delu
<upd> napajalnik trafo tranzistor zenerca
<bogdanov> daje napaju prek stroma
<bogdanov> filu pa ni
<upd> jah možno :)
<bogdanov> men sej tud cudn zdel
<bogdanov> sam nevem :)
<upd> sam ponavad sama poraba ni nič manjša kot če se fila batarija
<bogdanov> jah po logik ja nevem
<upd> ker batarijo se fila s polovico izhodne amperaže
<bogdanov> uglavnm k so dal novga je delal
<upd> čudo tehnike :)
<bogdanov> jp
<upd> a ni nesu tud leptop na servis
<bogdanov> jaja je
<bogdanov> laptop in napajalnik
<upd> kako pa pol ve da niso bo njemu brskal
<bogdanov> in je nov napajalnik
<upd> sam ko so rekl da so napajalnik zamenjal
<bogdanov> kva brskal?
<upd> ni nujno da niso v leptopu kaj rihtal
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> zakaj bi pa pol
<bogdanov> drug napajalnik
<bogdanov> dal?
<upd> ker so jih imel preveč
<bogdanov> ha
<upd> mogoče je bil starejši slabši in so pač tko zamenjal
<upd> kdaj dobiš novo stvar
<bogdanov> nevem kao
<upd> k je boljša na servisu..
<bogdanov> pisal je tm na listo
<bogdanov> menjan napajalnik
<bogdanov> pol pa nevem :)
<upd> ma to men smrdi :)
<bogdanov> ma ni vazn uglavnm zdj mam drug laptop k ni u garancij
<bogdanov> in je ista scena
<upd> jest bi reku da je mal slab napajalnik bil pa se je v računalniku kaj sfukal pa so tist popravli pa dal zravn nov napajalnik
<bogdanov> morm enga dubit k prodaja po delih napajalnik in batarijo
<bogdanov> tud mogoce ja
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> lohk da Å¡trom sploh ne pride do batarije
<bogdanov> mogoce
<bogdanov> mas prov
<bogdanov> ker sm
<bogdanov> cakov
<bogdanov> 3 tedne
<upd> to morš izmerit če pride do batarije sploh prebn boš novo kupoval
<bogdanov> a prj k sm nesu k tud neki ni delal 14 dni
<upd> no vidiš :)
<upd> no sej :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> jah sj bom enga tko najdu k ma napajalnik in batarijo
<bogdanov> pam vidu :)
<bogdanov> ce bom najdu :P
<bogdanov> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Fujitsu-Siemens-Amilo-Pa2510-Notebook.4329.0.html
<upd> aja ql pol :)
<Seniorita> Review Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pa2510 Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
<bogdanov> za tele jajca
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: dual boot - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<upd> heh ql
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zamenu sm za en p4
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> heh ql
<upd> kaj maš ti to servis ?
<upd> a maš kej zaslužka k tko dilaš
<bogdanov> mah tko na sverc mau
<bogdanov> jah neki je :)
<upd> heh ql
<bogdanov> kva ti kej
<upd> http://vukajlija.com/var/products/posters/201103/85078/napravili-ih-da-svira.jpg
<upd> ma nč
<upd> igerco delam mal
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kul
<upd> jap :)
<upd> bogdanov:  http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=10562
<Seniorita> Radio1 - Oddaje
<upd> as vidu
<upd> frizerke pa rime
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> BRUKA
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<upd> :)
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> kva se folk bruka
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> zafiksana
<upd> pjana
<upd> slab vidiš brat
<upd> glup si
<upd> ni druge
<upd> fuck it
<upd> frizerke  glupe
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> Kaj si mora kupiti samski moški? FIČOTA! Lahko ga poriva pa še kuha mu:) hahaha....
<bogdanov> old
<bogdanov> :PP
<upd> hah
<upd> tlele
<upd> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=10345
<Seniorita> Radio1 - Oddaje
<upd> računalnik ne dela
<upd> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=9905
<upd> haha
<Seniorita> Radio1 - Oddaje
<upd> awsome
<Mikoar> :)
<yang> Pride kupec v trgovino po barbiko in vprasa prodajalko kaksne imajo, pa pravi imamo "barbie gre nakupovat" za 19.99 EUR, "barbie gre na plazo" za 19.99 EUR in "barbie gre v opero" za 19.99 EUR in "barbie je locena" za 200 EUR
<yang> pa pravi kupec
<yang> zakaj pa barbie je locena stane 200 eur
<yang> ker pri tem kompletu dobite se kenovo hiso, kenov avto, kenov motor in kenovo jahto
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> kesi crazy
<bogdanov> as drku
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nate sm mislu <3
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> charlie bronson
<bogdanov> kasn film haha
<CrazyLemon> ne'b vedu :)
<bogdanov> aj ksn dobr
<bogdanov> film crazyman
<CrazyLemon> si gledu vse tiste k sm ti zadnjič naštel ?
<bogdanov> kere
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> scroll up pa preberi :>
<bogdanov> sm reboou
<bogdanov> tu*
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/WDS_multiple_router_setup
<Seniorita> WDS multiple router setup - DD-WRT Wiki
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> si gledu unga
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> just go with it ?
<CrazyLemon> <bogdanov> o cem se gre
<CrazyLemon> * christooss_ has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> komedija
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> kul je
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pol maš
<bogdanov> cev kdo rabu
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> the eagle
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> the rite
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> the hit list
<CrazyLemon> + the dilemma
<bogdanov> ok thank jou veri mac
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> + from prada to nada
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> + young webcam girls
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ej
<CrazyLemon> a je zmagala olimpija?? :D
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> grobari
<CrazyLemon> o prekleti srbi :S
<bogdanov> za eno trojko
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ce so zdj
<bogdanov> nabavl najvec
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> Vratar madridskega Reala Iker Casillas trdi, da je Jose Mourinho fenomen. Sergio Ramos pa je Portugalcu pripravljen slediti tudi na konec sveta.
<bogdanov> lool
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da niso Å¡e spoznali Pep-a :)))
<bogdanov> hahha
<bogdanov> :DD
<bogdanov> otvoriiii
<bogdanov> mi svoja vrataa
<bogdanov> ja sammm
<bogdanov> covekk
<bogdanov> koji pucaa
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> hha
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Evropske-Lige/Ekipa/Barcelona/Novica/Barca-in-Real-najboljsa-placnika.aspx
<bogdanov> nism
<Seniorita> Barca in Real najboljša plačnika - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> si mislu
<bogdanov> da bo fuzbal
<bogdanov> prekosu
<bogdanov> ameriko
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu čez par let
<CrazyLemon> najbolši plačnik bo manchester city
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj ze zdj
<bogdanov> 10
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma če so uni turki zmešani :D
<bogdanov> cak
<bogdanov> da midva
<bogdanov> podpiseva
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> s koprom ane
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> rade volje
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ene par mojih sošolcev je igralo za koper :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> igralo
<bogdanov> pr mladincih
<bogdanov> igrj
<bogdanov> pa mj
<bogdanov> 2k+
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..so igrali za člane en čas..pa tudi za mladince:)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam pol so vsi nehal :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej en vozi lokomotive v luki koper..drugi je pa direktor ene organizacije :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tretji
<bogdanov> je pa
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah kje :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil prelen da ti trenirau prav za klub :D
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> zapravu talent!
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi je vedno zdelo glupo da prvo grem teč 10-15 krogov
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡ele nato igrat nogomet
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> v življenju sm bil sam nekje en teden uradno vpisan za klub :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to v osnovni Å¡oli :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..tko je to ko si mlad pa pameten :))
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> sam v osnovni me je bl košarka zanimala kot fuzbal..pol pa v srednji pa sploh košarke nisem maral :)
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: dual boot - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-22
<nafisa> uffff ... pa smo Å¡trihal
<marko-_-> kwa je zdej pederji
<nafisa> kje ti kakega vidiš?
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> :>>>>
<nafisa> ništa ima :D
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> mwa
<bogdanov> ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: dual boot - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> jutro
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: dual boot - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: dual boot - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<frojnd> bljeh
<CrazyLemon> word
<nafisa> nič vaj ne štekam
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: dual boot - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: dual boot - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: LINKSYS brezžična mrežna kartica WMP 300N mi ne zazna  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4879/new/posts/
<nafisa> o, melonček je na faxu
<CrazyMelon> true :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: dual boot - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: dual boot / grub loop - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<alyosha> kaj joces CrazyMelon res ti je hudo
<alyosha> kjes nafisa
<alyosha> a je kj vroče?:D
<nafisa> ej, Å¡ibam na vlak ... se z vlaka javim
<nafisa> ajdeeeeeeeee
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: meni je...ti se neki javljas ki samo b&j's jes pa gledas fringe
<CrazyMelon> :/
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> kaj ces drugega:D
<alyosha> this is it!:D
<alyosha> CrazyMelon je biw zadnji del učiraj?
<alyosha> si ga vidu ti hudiča:D
<CrazyMelon> verjetno je bil
<CrazyMelon> sm že gledal s02e01
<CrazyMelon> :)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> si vidu mona uni je mrtev:D
<alyosha> a je ziv:D
<CrazyMelon> valda ce je naredu un tip copy/paste
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> skoraj:D
<alyosha> nespownem se če se ve use ze zdj da ti ne povem preveč:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj zdj druga bo Å¡la bolj hitro:D jz mam Å¡e zadnje 2 al 3 dela za gledat:D
<alyosha> eee powej ti meni neki
<alyosha> CrazyMelon
<alyosha> za router ne
<alyosha> tolko kompliciram za omejit linijo na teh socjalnih kupljenih routerjih
<alyosha> ko bi pa lahko naredu svojega
<alyosha> ane
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in tam lahko pol omejim usaki mrežni kolko linije dobi?
<alyosha> wlda lahko
<upd> iptables da..
<CrazyMelon> o čem ti zdej
<CrazyMelon> ti bi svoj router naredu?
<alyosha> yes
<alyosha> ker zdj mroamo še podnajemnikom internet uštimat
<alyosha> in nemoramo bit usi na isti liniji ki tipi cele dneve pobirajo porniče
<alyosha> in ne dela nobenemu nič potem
<CrazyMelon> lol..vam bo 10mbit malo
<alyosha> pa bomo uzeli 20 30
<alyosha> nii panike
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> časti kuča:D
<CrazyMelon> ja lahko bi potem naredu ja
<alyosha> bi uzeli 20 in bi dali gor njim 5mb in tu ostane 15
<alyosha> ma totoloto
<alyosha> in kaj je kašna priporočljiva distribucija al kr na debianu nardim?
<upd> .netbsd, gentoo pa iptables
<upd> pa še nakaj aktivnega, ko ti nisi na netu npr. lahko njemu daš vseh 20mb.
<alyosha> ma ne rabi to
<alyosha> ne dam jim nič:D
<upd> ob pol pa seb 20mb ko njega ni ;)
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> to je bolse:DD
<upd> :)
<alyosha> sepravi -netbsd gentoo iptables in kaj bi to aktivno blo?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> lahk pa uporabiš kak router software
<CrazyMelon> m0n0wall al kaj podobnega :)
<upd> to pa nimam pojma ja npr. to
<upd> !g gentoo as router
<Seniorita> Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Home Router Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<upd> !g freebsd as router
<Seniorita> Setting up a FreeBSD Router, Step-by-Step http://www.techarsenal.com/content/tutorials/router_from_scratch.htm
<upd> al pa tole pomojem še najboljš če nimaš izkušenj z gentoo
<alyosha> ma nimam iskusenj z ničemer razen debianom
<alyosha> in ubuntu ki je itak ista pašteta
<upd> ma sj tud debian je ql, ma v končni fazi je isto, sam bsd prevladuje
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> moram malo pregledat to zdj te dni
<alyosha> dokler prinesejo pc nazaj domov:D
<CrazyMelon> nič...konec vaj
<CrazyMelon> ajde
<alyosha> pff
<upd> unix > linux, vsaj za router, vsaj takšno je moje mnenje..
<alyosha> kašna je to šola res:D
<alyosha> verjamem ja
<alyosha> samo kaj freeBSD je tko malo drugačen ko linux
<alyosha> al nebo hudega?:D
<alyosha> nisem nikoli neki čekiral preveč
<upd> ma isto je
<alyosha> ql ql moram pol to pogledat malo ja
<upd> če delaš prvič boš glih tko moral tutorail prebrat za linux al pa fbsd
<alyosha> in kaj pol pač mrežne omejiš
<upd> ja to pa v iptables omejiš na ethernet eth0 eth1, al pa na mac-e
<alyosha> superca
<alyosha> ker tu moram nardit
<alyosha> eno linijo ki gre podnajemnikom
<alyosha> in doma da mammo wlan
<upd> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html
<upd> je tega dost na netu
<Seniorita> Using Linux iptables or ipchains to set up an internet gateway / firewall / routerfor home or office.
<alyosha> kaj to pol kupim wlan kartico al lahko en router gor priklopim
<upd> a to hočeš wifi
<alyosha> ja odma da mamo wifi ja
<upd> pol je najboljš da router s kablom povežeš na pc
<upd> ostali se pa na router povezujejo
<upd> sam ne toj fail
<upd> ;)
<upd> spet je tle router pol, najboljš wifi pci kartico
<upd> sam ne vem kak je kaj signal
<upd> !g mimovrste pci wifi
<Seniorita> Brezžična PCI-Express 1X mrežna kartica abit AirPace Wi-Fi ... http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2490017528/brezzicna-pci-express-1x-mrezna-kartica-abit-airpace-wi-fi
<alyosha> hmm moram malo pogledat tudi to ja
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 80€
<alyosha> :D
<upd> maš jih od 20€ naprej
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> ql pol:D
<alyosha> ubistvu za doma bi dal eno hudo pci wifi kartico
<alyosha> njim gor pa bi router wlan dal gor
<alyosha> naj se jebejo z njim
<alyosha> glavno da jim linijo omejim
<alyosha> to bo najbolše
<alyosha> in najcenejše:D
<upd> ja to lahko pol jim router povežeš s kablom na tvoj pc
<upd> pa omejiš
<upd> ker če bo pc wifi, pa router wifi pa to skup linkat, pa pol wifi na router je polom
<upd> oz. sploh ne vem če se da..
<upd> pomojem ima router input samo prek kabla
<upd> nism to Å¡e delal... ne vem
<alyosha> ja ta trgovinski router bi dal na kabel na PCrouter v PCrouter pa bi dal wifi akrtico
<alyosha> to mislis da bi blo frka?:D
<alyosha> in itak bi mel pol u PCrouterju 3 mrežne
<alyosha> da bi to use funkcjoniralo
<alyosha> mjao moram malo prebrat na to temo to sem se danes zmislu da bi lahko naredu:D
<alyosha> pa nimam pojma kako sploh funkcjonira
<alyosha> nic moram Å¡ibat
<alyosha> bbl
<upd> ne to bo ql, važno da imajo oni router s kablom povezan na tvoj pcRouter, ti maš pol še eno ethernet kartico za input, pa še eno pci wifi da se lohk sam gor povežeš pa bo super
<alyosha> odlično:D
<alyosha> tnx
<upd> np
<napsy> dan
<nafisa> oj, napsy
<nafisa> jst morm tole barvo pisave sprement
<nafisa> čist nič ne vidim
<napsy> priporocate kak film za cez vikend?
<nafisa> a mi kdo lahko pomaga? ker kvadratek barve morm spremenit, da mi bo od drugih pisavo barvalo drugače?
<nafisa> viii ... ratal mi je
<nafisa> alyosha, kaj si me prej spraševal, če mi je vroče? v moji sobi je vedno ena in ista temperatura. ker sem v kleti ... remember?
<nafisa> na vlaku mi je pa vroče ... to pa
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj ni huda sola :>
<nafisa> Kaj dobimo, če seksata kmet in kmetica?
<nafisa> Kmečkega otroka.
<nafisa> Kaj pa če seksata ekološki kmet in njegova žena?
<nafisa> Nič, ker ekološki kmet ne šprica!
<Mikoar> yea
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> rabim pomoč za 5.1 zvočnike :)
<jodlajodla> any1?
<bogdanov> prodam 15 p3 plat socket 370 za 20eu rab kdo? :P
<jodlajodla> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<jodlajodla> nucam pomoč za 5.1 zvočnike - kako nastavt, da woofer tud deluje?
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> nucam pomoč za 5.1 zvočnike
<CrazyLemon> ZMA FUCKING TRAN
<napsy> :-)
<nafisa> vesele velikonočne praznike ... pa da bi vse jajce obdržal :D
<napsy> enako
<alyosha> cra-zy cra-zy bannana
<alyosha> where are you
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon wheree aree youuu?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kae mona
<nafisa> alyosha, ka s mi sprej neki pisu?
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti ga...neumnosti piše
<alyosha> pozdravu sem te.P
<alyosha> ma kae kae
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon te bom razbio!:D
<alyosha> rajši mi poštelaj en pc
<alyosha> ful dober za 20€
<alyosha> si za 3x:D
<alyosha> 3k
<alyosha> :/:D
<CrazyLemon> js ti ga poštelam ja...ti ga pa zrihtaj
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bom ti računal 20..ampak 18€
<CrazyLemon> da maš tista 2 € za kajmak
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> uuu
<alyosha> totoloto:D
<alyosha> ju3 moram po kajmak
<alyosha> dobar je
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> samo ga je treba malo dosolit
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> boš ti sebi tko grob dosolil :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<alyosha> oo vidis
<alyosha> bogdanov  bo zrihtal
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj danes ni partyja?:D
<alyosha> al to si prišu malo pogledat preden greš:D
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> lih s treninga
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> dons napisem
<bogdanov> listk
<bogdanov> vec k 2.5
<bogdanov> 5 tekm
<bogdanov> sam 3 tekme
<bogdanov> drug polcas
<bogdanov> 0:0
<bogdanov> pridm na benzo preverm listk
<bogdanov> sam doblen
<bogdanov> hahah
<nafisa> ej, na unem pikniku bo kako predavanje? ne da se mi it na stran gledat :D
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> is any1 here?
<nafisa> vsi smo
<nafisa> uu
<jodlajodla> lol
<jodlajodla> kdo "vsi"?
<bogdanov> jodljjjjjjjj
<bogdanov> a mas se probleme
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> 5.1
<jodlajodla> true
<bogdanov> z vuferjem
<jodlajodla> mhm
<bogdanov> prodm
<bogdanov> men
<bogdanov> vufr
<bogdanov> za 10eu
<bogdanov> pa nerabs
<bogdanov> problema
<bogdanov> rest
<bogdanov> ;)
<jodlajodla> komi 2 ure sm zdržu na winsih :D
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> bogdanov, ti pa maš rešitve
<nafisa> majkemi
<bogdanov> WINDOWS FTW!!!
<jodlajodla> o.O
<nafisa> windows :S
<bogdanov> jajajajaja
<jodlajodla> a ni to ubuntu-si channel?
<bogdanov> kaj windows
<bogdanov> usi ste
<bogdanov> na zacetku
<bogdanov> uporablal
<bogdanov> windows
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> ja sem
<nafisa> priznam
<nafisa> pa nočem it nazaj
<nafisa> no way
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne...piknik je piknik
<jodlajodla> zato ker so nm to "uturil" ;)
<nafisa> zdaj pa grem na bratov komp ... pa bi ga najraj skoz okn fuknla
<nafisa> w7
<jodlajodla> :|
<nafisa> še okn zapirat ne znam več tam
<bogdanov> CrazyLemon, alyosha Hristos Vaskrs!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj je vam folk
<CrazyLemon> velikanoč je v nedeljo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<jodlajodla> +pondelk in sreda = praznk :)
<jodlajodla> brb
<jodlajodla> back
<alyosha> samo res bogdanov malo si zgoden:D
<jodlajodla> če mi zna kdo pomagat - Nabavu sm 5.1 zvočnike in jih prklopu, pržgav win7 in dela vse vključno z woofrom. Na Ubuntuju mi vse dela razn woofra, kar bi rad popravu - na win7 mam možnost da mi iz centra prenese zvok na woofer. Kaj naredit?
<hruske> jodlajodla, alsa conf moras najt
<hruske> oz. ga narest
<hruske> ne vem kako.
<hruske> google mogoce ve.
<jodlajodla> aha
<jodlajodla> ker sem sprašvov na alsa channel in mi je nekdo odgovoru, da moram zato uporabt pulseaudio
<jodlajodla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783222
<Seniorita> HOWTO: (ALSA) Stereo music and 5.1 surround on 5.1 speakers - Ubuntu Forums
<jodlajodla> to naj bi blo to?
<Grega> kateri gumb morem stiskat, da dobim grub screen ob bootu?
<jodlajodla> esc?
<CrazyLemon> cat /etc/default/grub | grep HIDDEN
<nafisa> Muškarci su kao kompjuter.
<nafisa> Teški za razumeti i večito im fali memorije.
<jodlajodla> lol
<nafisa> Muškarci su kao reklame.
<nafisa> Nikad im ne treba verovati ni jednu jedinu reč.
<nafisa> Muškarci su kao snežne padavine.
<nafisa> Nikad ne znaš kad če doči, koliko centimetara če biti
<nafisa> i koliko če trajati.
<jodlajodla> š?
<Grega> hvala
<jodlajodla> kako nj usposobim 5.1 zvočnike na ubuntu 10.10? -.-"
<nafisa> dobr, da mam jst samo 2.1
<Grega> jaz tud ne bi vedel, sorry
<jodlajodla> sem imel prej zvezan radio +  4.1 zvočnike vse na navadn audio kabel in je bla "muka :D" nastavljat glasnost :)
<nafisa> kaj pa če na proizvajalčevo stran pogledaš, če je kak program za upravljanje the zvočnikov?
<jodlajodla> ni, ni
<nafisa> te pa ne vem
<jodlajodla> a ubuntu uporablja alsa za nastavitve zvoka? ker tole sem našu, samo nevem če je vredu http://drona.csa.iisc.ernet.in/~uday/alsamch.shtml
<Seniorita> ALSA Multi-channel Audio mini-HOWTO
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<Seniorita> SurroundSound - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<jodlajodla> zamenjal v pulseaudio datoteki na 6 kanalov, vendar ne deluje
<jodlajodla> ubistvu vse dela če probam s testom, samo pri glasbi pa filmih potem ne
<CrazyLemon> xmms
<CrazyLemon> Right-Click -> Options -> Preferences -> Audio I/O Plugins > Alsa > Configure
<CrazyLemon> Under "Audio Device" enter "plug:surround51"
<CrazyLemon> probaj xmms
<CrazyLemon> al ma smplayer če ga maš
<CrazyLemon> v nastavitvah programa moraš  še določit da uporabi 5.1 sistem
<jodlajodla> sem probal v totemu, samo ne dela
<jodlajodla> a potem se tega ne da nastavt? -.-"
<jodlajodla> to pa ne pomaga? http://drona.csa.iisc.ernet.in/~uday/alsamch.shtml
<CrazyLemon> jah probaj Å¡e v kakem drugem programu no
<Seniorita> ALSA Multi-channel Audio mini-HOWTO
<CrazyLemon> v enem programu probaš pa se že ne da nastavit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jodlajodla> rhythmbox - glasba, vlc - video ;) recimo na win7 mi dela brez da karkol nastavlam v programih -.-"
<CrazyLemon> pol pa uporabljaj win7 pa je rešen problem :)
<jodlajodla> ker je tud v nastavitvah opcija da se namest na centru predvaja na woofru
<jodlajodla> lol -.-"
<jodlajodla> brb
<jodlajodla> kako v empathy nastavim tale irc chat?
<jodlajodla> da če pride novo sporočilo tko kt recimo če mi nekdo piše na fb/msn, da se mi pokaže, da je nekdo neki napisu?
<uni4dfx> irc obstaja za empathy?
<uni4dfx> woah
<jodlajodla> in kaj naj sicer uporabljam? :d
<uni4dfx> xchat, doh :D
<uni4dfx> al pa VSAJ pidgin
<uni4dfx> empathy je navadna polomija
<uni4dfx> Å¡e OTR ne podpira
<jodlajodla> in če nucam fb,msn,irc v enem? :D
<nafisa> ej, jst sem nekovi dodatek inštalirala na 10.04, da mi je to delalo
<nafisa> na 10.10 mi je pa en neki naštelu kao KDE pa mi je vse prekurblalo
<nafisa> sploh nimam une kuvertice gor pa nič
<jodlajodla> kdaj točno bo pr nas na voljo 11.04 in če je varno prek live cd/usb narest upgrade?
<jodlajodla> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/eset-nod32-anti-virus-comes-to-linux/ ?
<nafisa> ja, zdajle izide, ne?
<Seniorita> &#8216;ESET NOD32&#8242; anti-virus comes to Linux
<nafisa> v tem tednu 1x?
<jodlajodla> 28.4.2011, samo mene zanima pr nas točno :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da pri nas ne izide isti dan kot recimo v tadzikistanu? :)
<bogdanov> lol
<jodlajodla> glede časovnega razmika :)
<CrazyLemon> okrog 16ih bi mogu bit že zuni
<CrazyLemon> dont worry
<jodlajodla> ql
<jodlajodla> kaj pa upgrade iz live cd/usb ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa z upgrejdom?
<jodlajodla> če se mi splača prek tega upgrejdat al raj par dni počakam in naredim web upgrade?
<bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Zanimivosti/Novica/Ko-milijonar-tihotapi-za-drobiz.aspx
<bogdanov> LOL
<Seniorita> Ko milijonar tihotapi za drobiž - Novica - Nogomania
<CrazyLemon> khan Å¡verc s.p. :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla kaj se tebi splača ne vem..ampak js bi na tvojem mestu počakal še ta 1 teden :)
<jodlajodla> aha, na 10.04 sem upgrejdal isti dan po izidu in ni blo problemov pol :)
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi zdej ne bi smel met večjih problemov
<CrazyLemon> no..večjih kot je unity :)
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Zanimivosti/Novica/Trava-kriva-je-trava.aspx
<bogdanov> kvaje
<Seniorita> Trava, kriva je trava... - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> sfolkam
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> haha
<jodlajodla> če ne bi blo unity-a pol sploh ne bi upgrejdu do konca supporta za 10.10
<uni4dfx> morm reč da unity sicer zdej že kr lepo zgleda
<uni4dfx> ampak ne upam si ga probat k je zihr tak laggy
<CrazyLemon> mah ni laggy
<CrazyLemon> bl je buggy :D
<CrazyLemon> pa grd :D
<Mikoar> jp
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> tezko je kaj tako lepo kot ti ;)
<Grega> Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday...
<CrazyLemon> community se je koncal
<CrazyLemon> the rock se je koncal
<CrazyLemon> 30rock*
<CrazyLemon> the office se je koncal
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga bom počel cel maj :(
<bogdanov> rili
<nafisa> a bo na 11.04 tud delalo tako kot zdaj čist navadn desktop?
<nafisa> ker jst ti ne morem privoščit stranske vrstice, mam 10 inčni ekran
<CrazyLemon> bo ja
<nafisa> fajn
<CrazyLemon> sam v 11.10 pa ne vem kako bodo to rešli..men se zdi da se ne bo dalo uporabljat navadnega desktopa
<nafisa> jah, pol ga pa ne bom mela
<nafisa> bom pa na 11.04 ostala
<nafisa> ko bom 1x prišla na njega
<nafisa> čez kak mesec ga nameravam gor dat
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-23
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/podatki/2011/04/22/slike/online_221456-300.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> jooo
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<CrazyLemon> kae mona
<bogdanov> film
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> si pogledu vse tiste k sm ti jih včeraj skopiral?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> ne lazi
<bogdanov> hahaž
<bogdanov> the dillema
<bogdanov> k mu tip
<bogdanov> u stanvane uleti
<bogdanov> sm use no
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> keri so hudi kej
<bogdanov> akcija
<CrazyLemon> sej sm ti včeraj napisal eno oz. dve akciji
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> mah druga
<bogdanov> liga
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ti :))
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> 200
<bogdanov> na mesc
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič...dost je blo......noč!
<bogdanov> aj
<nafisa> opolnoči me zmankal ... :S
<nafisa> procesor mi za prazn nič prbija čist do konca :(
<yang> dobro jutro !
<nafisa> dobro jutro, yang
<yang> zgodaj vstala ?
<nafisa> ob treh
<nafisa> to se zgodi, če v petek ponoči ne delam ...
<napsy> jutro
<t3ch> helou
<napsy> ka dogaja
<t3ch> nic se, razmislam pa kje dans dogaja kaj ja :)
<t3ch> mamo openair party paje tu neki
<t3ch> :)
<napsy> ka pa je to
<t3ch> kao party na prostem
<t3ch> :)
<napsy> heh aja
<t3ch> na sonceku
<t3ch> jeee
<napsy> kul ;0
<napsy> :)
<t3ch> upajmo
<t3ch> ka bi lah zaj delali ob taki uri
<t3ch> napsy kaj delas
<t3ch> :)
<napsy> lih sem se vstal :-)
<t3ch> sma ze 2
<t3ch> yaz pa ze gnjavim folku
<napsy> brskam po neto ce se je kj zanimivega zgodil po svetu
<t3ch> se pa rima ko zima ce se ni nic zgodlo
<t3ch> lah zacnes repat
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> yaz ko ofnem 24kur prvo ka vijim so picke v kopalkah al pa zgoraj brez
<t3ch> druge novice vidim v megli
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> obložena paris hilton na plazi
<t3ch> uje
<napsy> js pa ne hodim na 24ur
<t3ch> :)
<napsy> damn drug tedn pa bo spet dezevno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Firefox in IE v boju za vrh, Chrome v porastu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4898/new/posts/
<napsy> probu kdo natty beta?
<nafisa> pa je zgubu terminal
<nafisa> mu je ušel
<yang> pismo poslusam tole cigansko muziko, ful super
<yang> Cigansko Madzarska
<yang> da ne bo kdo pomislu na cigule migule turbo srpske
<Skyx-mobile> gre kdo v lj na pjaco center ket po moznosti ? :)
<nafisa> ni me v LJ :D
<nafisa> sky ... ne moreš brez irca??? :P
<Skyx-mobile> ma ce mam se 1h do vlakka
<Skyx-mobile> K sem tok htu na trolo da sem su prezgodej
<Skyx-mobile> Kr neki ...
<nafisa> ajej
<nafisa> bogi
<yang> Skyx-mobile: zdej k so lepi dnevi gres lahko tud z biciklom
<Skyx-mobile> Wtf z biciklom pa kufrom na vlak al kva?
<yyz> jo
<yyz> kva dogaja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: dual boot / grub loop - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<nafisa> niččč
<nafisa> ja, ruzok si ubod :D
<Skyx-mobile> eh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: dual boot / grub loop - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<nafisa> evo ... je vlak pršu :D
<nafisa> potičkaaaa
<yyz> jo a kdo uporablja irssi
<nafisa> zdajle ne ... so me pa že naučil, kako moram delat, ja :D
<nafisa> yyz ... zakaj te to zanima?
<yyz> nafisa: czsji me ne delajo
<yyz> pa mam term_charset na utf-8
<nafisa> ja, tam ti pa ne bodo delali
<nafisa> a xchat ti pa ne dela?
<nafisa> tam pa cist fajn delajo
<nafisa> pa preko webchata tudi
<yyz> :)
<yyz> sej vem sam pac mal sprobavam
<yyz> sam bi mogl delat sumniki
<CrazyMelon> testing čćšž
<CrazyMelon> meni worka utf-8 :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da yyz boš mogu še reencode nastavit
<CrazyLemon> recode_out_default_charset = UTF-8
<CrazyLemon> recode_autodetect_utf8 = ON
<yyz> CrazyLemon: men ne dela tole
<yyz> sm obe rencode stvari nastimal
<yyz> pa term_charset na utf
<yyz> pa nic  od nic
<CrazyLemon> js mam sam tole naštimano na utf-8
<CrazyLemon> pa dela normalno
<yyz> a v irssi?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<yang> screen more bit tud utf
<yang> aja ce ga v screenu ppganjas
<yang> drgac pa morda dpkg-recpnfigure locales pa izberi utf
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<nafisa> melončič je šel
<nafisa> :D
<zdobersek> Zakaj bi brisal 25000 mailov na stran za stranjo ...
<zdobersek> ce lahk to delas v konzoli! BOOYA.
<s1z1f> kdo bi rad zbrisal vse majle?
<s1z1f> i can help
<napsy> probu kdo natty?
<nafisa> jst si ga morm Å¡e dol potegnit
<napsy> zanima me ce pride z gtk+ 3.0 al se kr vztrajajo pri 2.0
<nafisa> ammm ... mislim, da je 2?
<napsy> ah
<napsy> canonical bi raje pomagal gnome shell spimpat
<napsy> namest on unity razvijat
<nafisa> ej, nisem zihr, no
<nafisa> sam mislim, da je
<napsy> amd pa tut dovol suxa da ne znajo odpravit napak v svojih drajverjih
<napsy> da zdj ne morm poganjat shell
<napsy> kokr sm gledu slike unity je shell tk 1000x bolsi
<napsy> in kokr sm delu z shell je kr hudo narejen
<zdobersek> unity so dal testirat devetim ljudem, pet al sest jih ga je scrashal.
<Mikoar> ja
<zdobersek> http://digitizor.com/2011/04/15/crashed-unity-canonical-study/
<Seniorita> 5 Out Of 11 Participants Crashed Unity In Canonical&#8217;s Study
<zdobersek> 5/11
<zdobersek> ni glihno dobra popotnica
<napsy> ta natty bo polomija
<napsy> pa zdaj ko so odkril ono regresijo v kernelu
<napsy> sam ok to bodo potem popravl
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> misliš, da bi ga men ratalo skešat?
<napsy> dunno, poskus
<nafisa> Å¡koda, k nimam diska na unem kompu ...
<nafisa> me mika, da bi probala
<nafisa> jao .... še moj fotr ve, kaj je linux pa nikol ni prižgal kompa ... :S
<nafisa> ko pa kerem napišem, da mi na msn ne dela cam, ker mam linux ...
<nafisa> pa prbije: kwa pa je linux???
 * nafisa zasuka z očmi
<napsy> napis drugic da je to ona stvar ki jo ma gor na samsungu
<christooss_> jo napsy a ti slucajno irssi uporabljas?
<napsy> mhm
<christooss_> kako si czsje zrihtal
<christooss_> k jst samo vprasajcke pise
<christooss_> sm obe rencode stvari nastimal
<christooss_> pa term_charset na utf
<napsy> hm
<napsy> ščžŠČŽ ... deluje_
<napsy> ?
<christooss_> napsy: nope
<christooss_> vprasajcki so
<christooss_> ????????
<napsy> aja ok pol men tut ne deluje
<napsy> ker mam drugace angleski lazout tipkovnice pa tak ne uporablam sumnikov
<christooss_> ne sej jst od vseh ne vidim sumnikov
<napsy> aja to pa js vidim
<christooss_> no sej to bi primarno jst rabil
<napsy> nevem mislim da nism posebi kaj nastavlu, pomoje je to bol odvisno od terminala
<napsy> men dela na gnome-terminal in na urxvt
<christooss_> u mas res
<christooss_> k zdej vidm da v terminalu tud czsji ne delajo
<christooss_> jao joa
<napsy> jup, mora bit unicode podpora
<upd1> napsy:
<upd1> maš mogoče svoj cv online v slovenščini ?
<napsy> mislim da bi mogu bit
<napsy> http://napotnik.info/cv.htm
<Seniorita> Luka Napotnik
<upd1> bi mi lahko dal link, ker ne vem kako spisat
<upd1> super hvala
<napsy> np
<upd1> mal težko je vse projekte zbrat ko firma hoče
<upd1> kaj nj dam en kurčev irc client :)
<napsy> delas irc client?
<upd1> ma lol, za win. u c# ane sm že ene tri naredu
<upd1> sam kako nj to dam pod projekt, ko se pa samo igram za zabavo
<upd1> :)
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> <napsy> ščžŠČŽ ... deluje_
<CrazyLemon> <napsy> ?
<CrazyLemon> <christooss_> napsy: nope
<CrazyLemon> <christooss_> vprasajcki so
<CrazyLemon> <christooss_> ????????
<CrazyLemon> lol
<napsy> christooss_ ni mel pravega terminala
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..sam k si ti pol reku "pol men tut ne deluje"... :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..jedu bi pa ne vem kaj :S
<napsy> aja
<napsy> hm
<napsy> ne vem zaka sm to napisu :-)
<napsy> js bi tut jedu neki
<yang> potica se je danes, sunka in hren
<CrazyLemon> to se je jutri
<yang> ce imas pa kaj v planu za jutri lahko ze danes
<uni4dfx> a obstaja eleganten in zanesljiv način da dobiš IP od neke naprave prek terminala?
<yang> lahko jes cel vikend pa se v ponedeljek
<yang> nmap -sP
<uni4dfx> lokalne naprave
<uni4dfx> in samo IP, brez ostale solate okol
<yang> nmap -sP netrange
<uni4dfx> ...
<yang> aja lokalne
<yang> ponavadi z ifconfig
<yang> ampak tam je se vse ostalo
<uni4dfx> yes
<uni4dfx> lepo bi blo dobit nekak brez tiste solate ker parsanje je nezanesljivo
<yang> ifconfig |grep eth
<uni4dfx> znam sparsat, ampak je nezanesljivo
<CrazyLemon> pri ifconfigu je zanesljivo :)
<uni4dfx> kako veš
<CrazyLemon> če ni inet addr je inet6 addr
<CrazyLemon> če ni nič od tega nima vmesnik ipja
<uni4dfx> kaj ko bojo to enkrat spremenil
<uni4dfx> also, ifconfig je deprecated
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<uni4dfx> a ne verjameš
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim več komentirat ker je hopeless :D
<yang> ofcpnfig je v unixu od vedno
<yang> pomoje se ne bodo tok hitr menjal
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj ti morm če si površn :)
<uni4dfx> stvari je pač treba ornk narest
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCYJEAmSIjE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - PIX Morning News - Melania Trump legs & high heels (9-17-10)
<zdobersek> kter naglas je ohranla.
<napsy> uni4dfx: ip addr
<uni4dfx> napsy yup
<uni4dfx> sam še gruntam kako bi čim bol izoliru ip naslov da bi blo čim manj dela s parsanjem
<uni4dfx> ip -f inet addr show eth0
<uni4dfx> to je že kr bliz
<yang> tole pa je vic dneva, da zidar pravi da so njegova jetra in ledvici cista kot dojenckpva
<yang> kurba se zmer zmuzne na sodiscu
<yang> pizda kaka drzava
<uni4dfx> yang če ma pa kolege tm na sodniji
<uni4dfx> k jih je rihtu material za to da so si vikende gradil
<uni4dfx> na davkoplačevalski denar seveda
<yang> ja sej
<yang> skorumpirani do konca
<uni4dfx> upam da čimprej razpade ta trenutna inkompetentna vlada in da pride janša nazaj
<yang> drugi se pa borimo za prezivetje pismo
<uni4dfx> sj mi ni neki simpatičn, ampak vem da jih bo pa pojebu
<yang> ma jansa ma pa svoje prisklednike ampak ja je boljsi
<yang> jst navijam za znagota hehe
<uni4dfx> težko je pr nas met največjo vlado brez prislednikov, če ne nemogoče
<yang> za plemenitega
<yang> lopovi so pa itak vsi po vrsti
<yang> pismo jst ne vem kako zivi 200.000 brezposelnih
<yang> pa kdo bo se kaj delal v tej drzavi
<uni4dfx> ma zmagec bl nabija
<uni4dfx> sej je ful pametn
<uni4dfx> preveč da bi šu v vlado
<yang> zmagec vcas vsaj kej pove
<yang> krizanic je na zacetku mandata govoru o 1000 eur minimalcu poglej zdaj
<yang> un k ima sluzbo se lahk vsak dan zahvali
<yang> sam to da se je zavrnilo malo delo je pa pomoje skoda, vec denarja bi dobil za manj dela
<yang> mislin da je bla kvota okol 150 ur mesecno
<yang> mislim nekaj manj od 40 ur na teden
<yang> sej studentje tut ne vem kje boste delal ce ni dela
<yang> noja, 21.04.2011 je skynet (terminator) dobil self-awareness, pa bomo videli kaj se nam obeta hehe
<napsy> aja
<napsy> um
<Sky[x]> fak sem se naspal zdj
<Sky[x]> od 17h popone sem spal :>
<napsy> uni4dfx: tist ko si prejle neki spraseval glede ip, tist lahka z malo kode naredis sam v c-ju
<napsy> Sky[x]: js sm dans tut bil cist fertik popoldne
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<uni4dfx> napsy absolutno, ampak ne bo prenosljivo ker pol rabš povsod to kompajlat :)
<napsy> um ja
<napsy> Sky[x]: gres drug tedn na eno solato? :D
<Sky[x]> definitivno :D
<napsy> v parmo bi lahka sla
<napsy> al pa sm zadnjic vidu da ma emomnska klet tut neke hude solate
<napsy> dans pa se mi res ni lubl dopoldne v center :-)
<yang> vcas so mel hude macke
<Sky[x]> sej ql
<Sky[x]>  :D
<yang> v parmi so dobre solate
<napsy> aha
<yang> triglav
<napsy> tatarski preliv je cist hud tam
<yang> nisem bil v parmi ze vec kot leto
<yang> piramida ina dobre velke pice za 4 eur
<napsy> heh
<napsy> sam po piramidi smrdis se pol nekaj dni :)
<yang> haha res je
<yang> ampak pranje je se zmeri cenejse od drage pixe hahaha
<napsy> posebi ce je pranje zastonj :-)
<yang> p
<napsy> sam piramida je tk ... ma precej nezdravo hrano
<napsy> ful je mastno vse
<napsy> ni lih za vsak dan jest tam
<yang> ja instant boljso je spodaj tartuf v piramidi so samo pixe ok
<napsy> aha
<napsy> pa sj tartuf nima slabih pic
<napsy> so pa precej drugacne od piramide
<yang> ne vem morm spet probat
<napsy> pri piramidi so mastne, tartuf pa jih ma iz krusne peci
<yang> jst sem zadovoljen v piramidi od ene se dva najeva
<napsy> aha
<yang> v tartufu je plinska pec
<napsy> aja
<yang> nekak cudnega okusa so ble vcasih
<yang> zdej tartuf tud na dom pripelje
<napsy> aha majo dostavo
<napsy> za 4.5 evrov ena pica + pivo
<yang> ta lastnik ziga je zgleda velik skopuh skoz menja kelnerje
<yang> zika srbin
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> ni lepo govorit o hrani medtem k smo eni lačni :>
<yang> hehe
<napsy> :-)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: bi rad vidu ka sm js dans jedu za kosilo? :D
<yang> ja ce se pa sparas za jutrisnjo pozrtijo
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne ? :>
<napsy> CrazyLemon: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150164682893559&set=a.10150164682813559.310452.733163558&type=1&theater :D:D
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<napsy> sj ni tk hudo :-)
<CrazyLemon> ooo prasec
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> to sm si sam naredu
<CrazyLemon> pa lih cca. uro pa pol nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sm govoru
<yang> bom tole pogledal doma hehe
<CrazyLemon> kak bi bilo lepo eno mesno rolado pa pire pa spinaco :>
<napsy> hehe :D :D
<CrazyLemon> +jest
<yang> ok uzivajte
<napsy> ajde
<napsy> damn morm se lotit enega projekta
<napsy> prejle sm dobu neko hudo idejo
<napsy> sam je verjetno tezko za implementirat
<uni4dfx> napsy kaj to
<napsy> distribucija programa po clusterjih
<napsy> v smislu da ti storitev dejansko preber ELF image in ti funkcije porazdeli po clusterju
<Sky[x]> to že obstaja en program
<Sky[x]> da nardiš domaču cluster
<Sky[x]> vsaj pomoje :>
<napsy> mm ja sam verjetno ne na tak nacin kokr mam js zamisljeno
<Sky[x]> može
<napsy> dejansko bi se programska koda prenesla na drug comp (neka funkcija)
<napsy> sam to je bil sam brainstorming, nism pol naprej se studiru
<upd1> t3ch: here ?
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, kaj je zdaj to: Delivery to the following recipient has been delayed:
<R33D3M33R>      pok2011@lugos.org
<R33D3M33R> Message will be retried for 2 more day(s)
<R33D3M33R> ? :P
<napsy> lugos.si ?
<R33D3M33R> ej jaz sem samo skopiral naslov
<napsy> poskus .si
<napsy> pa jav ce ti je poslal
<R33D3M33R> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4893/
<Seniorita> Veliki POK 2011, drugič (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> ampak potem je treba tu popraviti mail
<napsy> bomo popravl
<R33D3M33R> odlično :)
<R33D3M33R> še sreča da je vsaj nekdo opazil :P
<napsy> mhm
<upd1> napsy:
<upd1> chicken was first :P
<napsy> mja :)
<upd1> hehe
<napsy> sj to sm js tut ze nek bral prej
<napsy> :)
<napsy> sam se nism mogu upirat da nebi napisu
<napsy> :)
<upd1> vrjamem ;)
<yang> napsy facebook pozrtija link ne deluje
<upd1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr_c5rqvSg4&feature=share p.r.a.s.i.c.a :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Inna - Deja Vu (feat. Bob Taylor) Official New Video
<upd1> jest bi pa en čips zdele pa pivo :)
<yang> ideja je dobra
<upd1> :)
<upd1> hmm
<upd1> pamparampapap supernatural ii
<upd1> Jože je prejel naslednje pismo: Po dolgem razmisleku ugotavljam da nisva za skupaj. Poskusila sva, ampak očitno nama ni usojeno vsaj ne z moje strani, zato te zapuščam. Vem da me pogrešaš in si me želiš! Žal mi je da sem te zapustila! Podpis: TVOJA PAMET!
<upd1> :)
<CrazyLemon> looool...bravo andrejz ..cel ta čas je bil napisan napačen mail :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: dual boot / grub loop - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lop
<Sky[x]> lp
<Grega> oOOOOOOOMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<Grega> AAAAA
<Grega> a ste vidli
<Grega> two girls one cup?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Grega> aaaaaaaaa
<Grega> a hoces? :)))
<Grega> ooh shit
<Grega> fuck :)
<Sky[x]> ni mi sploh jasn o čem govoriš :)
<Grega> glej prvo to
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDmpHe4TZfw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Two Girls One Cup
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7aABa0N0Qc
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Two Girls one Cup reaction
<CrazyLemon> komi zdej si vidu two girls one cup ??????????
<CrazyLemon> wtf :S
<Grega> shittt
<Grega> saj nisem celega pogledal
<CrazyLemon> dobesedno :>
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> oohh damn
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Grega> wwtttfff
<CrazyLemon> pol definitivno Å¡e nisi vidu two guys one horse
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> tisto je sick shit :D
<Grega> ne,e ne bom
<Grega> dost je blo za letos
<Grega> drugo leto mogoce, ko pridem k sebi
<CrazyLemon> sam res ne vem kje ti živiš
<CrazyLemon> 2girls 1cup je res old
<CrazyLemon> ampak RES old
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> hvala bogu da sem komaj zdaj naletel
<Grega> jesus
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: je vredu morje al že cveti al pa kake meduze ?
<Grega> Sky[x]: a si pogledal reakcije? :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nism vidu nobenih meduz /znakov cvetenja morja
<Grega> Sky[x]: al gres kr direkt na video? :)
<CrazyLemon> morje cveti bl poleti ..ne spomladi :)
<Grega> omg
<CrazyLemon> ta prvi video k si ga kopiral
<CrazyLemon> ta tip je res huge pussy
<Sky[x]> k na bledu je jezero čist rumeno v nekaterih delih kot da bi cvetelo v resnic je pa cvetn prah :>
<Grega> Sky[x]!!
<Grega> Sky[x]: na http://www.videophenomena.com/2-girls-1-cup/
<Seniorita> 2 Girls 1 Cup, two girls one cup, 2girls1cup, 2g1c, mfx 1209 or Hungry Bitches | Video Phenomena
<Grega> jebemomater
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ja..letos je kr precej cvetnega prahu
<CrazyLemon> js en dan spucam avto drug dan je pa gor kila cvetnega prahu :)
<CrazyLemon> lol Grega :D
<CrazyLemon> a Å¡e nisi vidu dveh punc k se lupckata al kaj? :/
<Grega> Sky[x]? a si se ziv?
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> haha
<Grega> hes gone
<CrazyLemon> masturbira :))))))))
<Grega> aaa, nafisa!!
<Grega> :>
<Grega> nafisa: tukaj? :))
<CrazyLemon> sobota je..torej ne..dela :p
<Grega> :>
<Grega> oh god, se zdaj se mi riga
<CrazyLemon> pussy..ne preneseš videa v katerem si dve punci izmenjujeta poljube :)))
<Grega> ej, Sky[x] se se zdaj ni javil
<Grega> :S
<CrazyLemon> pust ga da uživa no
<Grega> kaj ce je umrl? me lahko obtozijo umora?
<Sky[x]> itak
<uni4dfx> Nana Kitade je bla v Rijeki jst pa bolan T_T
<Grega> :)))
 * uni4dfx cries
<Grega> Sky[x]: kaj pravis, bo?
<Grega> br0ken
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> pa pa pa pa party non stop !
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da ne ve kaj se dogaja :D
<Grega> ne, adijo je
<uni4dfx> a kdo bitcoine kupuje?
<uni4dfx> iz grafa je vidt da jim vrednost eksponentno narašča
<Grega> CrazyLemon: to je eden izmed najboljsih topgearov (a kanal, zdaj)
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega awesome (nimam tvja zravn ampak ti verjamem na besedo, zdaj)
<Grega> eh
<uni4dfx> o a to je un k so Å¡li v bulgarijo
<Grega> ferrari, aston in lambo v tunelih pod palaco ljudstva :)
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<CrazyLemon> kr kul je ja :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-24
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POE7igRAWow
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Armada presents: The Ibiza Soundtrack 2011 - Out Now!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon posluš to: smeh garantiran
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLpROhIg9eA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Indian Nipple Song
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx poglej to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Talking Twin Babies - PART 2 - OFFICIAL VIDEO
<CrazyLemon> coolest babies ever :D
<uni4dfx> lol :)
<s1z1f> ls
<s1z1f> eh
<CrazyLemon> eh je prava beseda ja :>
<s1z1f> :)
<CrazyLemon> come see me eat nipples haha
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<bogdanov>  sta
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> hristos vaskrs!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kuharcek: dual boot / grub loop - potrebujem pomoč  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4897/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<christooss_> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<christooss_> res sem zaspan najbols da grem nazaj spat :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<upd> :)
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> pa smo od maše pršl
<nafisa> dobr, da dons ni kosilo opoldne
<upd> kdaj pa je
<upd> a dons se lahko meso je
<upd> če ne sploh ne grem v kuhno
<CrazyLemon> se lahko ja
<napsy> kot da bi to blo pomembno :-)
<CrazyLemon> meso JE pomembno!
<CrazyLemon> js ga grem zdj jest :p
<napsy> jup
<CrazyLemon> lejtr :D
<napsy> zato ga jejmo vsaki dan
<Sky[x]> evo program k bi sigurno požel veliko zanimanja
<Sky[x]> slikaš žensko z mobilcem in pol program poišče to osebo na FBku :D
<upd> Sky[x]:  lol ?
<Sky[x]> what ? :D
<upd> jah preveč slik ane
<Sky[x]> ma ja sej to
<Sky[x]> pač bi zožal tako da dopišeš po keri državi pa mesto pa če gre za Ž al M :)
<upd> pa da določiš pa prijateljev njenih pa gre od tam naprej
<upd> teoretično bi se dal, praktično pa bl tko
<upd> ene nimajo slike
<upd> ene majo na privat vse naštiman
<upd> pa fb bi blokiral če bi bilo preveč zahtevkov hm..
<Sky[x]> ma ja sej to
<upd> pa seveda da ne govorimo o algoritmu za prepoznavo obraza
<Sky[x]> pol bi ful fake profilov rabu :)
<upd> jah ja :) sam to se ne bi izšlo
<upd> lahko samo tko zahtevke daješ brez prijave
<upd> sam url morš prav napisat
<upd> kakšno gorivo je to E10 ko majo v nemčiji
<Sky[x]> ej ket pogledaš kere skupine si ustvaru na FBku ti ?
<upd> nea vem
<LorD_DDooM> E10 je gasohol, 10%etanola in 90% bencina.
<upd> zuni sonce pa vsi na fb haha
<upd> LorD_DDooM: to pol lohk normalno uporabljaš kot bencin
<upd> k je to kao biogorivo
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem če je to "biogorivo". Vsaj ne v smislu biodizla.
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko, če tvoj motor to podpira
<upd> hmm
<upd> Na mnogih nemških bencinskih črpalkah bi lahko med velikonočnimi prazniki prišlo do pomanjkanja bencina. Tako bencin super, superplus kot bio E10 bi bil lahko začasno razprodan, poroča nemška televizija ZDF, ki se sklicuje na velika naftna podjetja.
<upd> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/bo-na-crpalkah-zmanjkalo-bencina.html
<Seniorita> Bo na črpalkah zmanjkalo bencina? - 24ur.com
<upd> no sj 24kur vse na pol informacij
<LorD_DDooM> Če se prav spomnim sem par mesecev nazaj bral, da nemci bojkotirajo ta E10 bencin....in imajo ogromno presežka v rezervah.
<upd> Težave so sicer že samo zaradi uvedbe biogoriva E10 zelo velike, navedbe koncernov povzema ZDF. V Aralu so tako na podlagi prvih dobrih rezultatov uporabe biogoriva tudi velike rezervoarje na bencinskih črpalkah napolnili s tem gorivom. Vendar pa je delež njegove prodaje ostal nespremenjen, na največ tretjinskem deležu.
<upd> ja sej samo ne vem zakaj
<upd> če je 10% etanola, niti ne vem zakaj so ga označili za biogorivo
<LorD_DDooM> PR
<upd> če je še 90% goriva
<upd> PR ?
<upd> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Marketing
<upd> hehe :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ma bojda ni tak slab...Argentina in Brazilija imata to kot obvezno gorivo (E5-E25)
<LorD_DDooM> Pa verjetno še katera južnoameriška država.
<upd> torej lahko predposatavimo da je samo pridelava drugačna recimo 10% iz sončnic
<upd> :)
<upd> tud če avto gre malo slabše je ql, če je cenejši kar pa dvomim da je
<upd> če seveda ne škoduje motorju
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem če je iz sončnic... to je dodatek etanola
<upd> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioetanol
<Seniorita> Bioetanol - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<upd> okey, fermatacija sladkorja oz. koruza
<upd> :P
<LorD_DDooM> =)
<basl21> :)
<basl21> ka mam zaj to neki nick
<Sky[x]> by FB...
<Sky[x]> "Noge nima nabite zato, ker so proteini lažji od vode (telo ima 70% vode), zato ostajajo in napihujejo v zgornjem delu telesa, največ pa v glavi, kar lahko povzroči prezgodnjo smrt. " hahahahahahahahaahha kaki retardiranci se najdejo na netu
<nafisa> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<nafisa> jou jou
<nafisa> limun je zaspan
<CrazyLemon> res je !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<nafisa> slon in sadež rulz :D lol
<CrazyLemon> napsy !
<CrazyLemon> si naredu nalogo za RK? client-server naloga?
<CrazyLemon> če si naredu v javi..a bi pošeral? :>
<nafisa> haha ... a kr tko Å¡erate to???
<CrazyLemon> nismo še..ampak mogoče je čas da začnemo :))
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> a pri vas ne preverjajo kopiranja?
<nafisa> 70 al 80 % podobnost ...
<nafisa> so minus pike
<CrazyLemon> verjetno preverjajo
<nafisa> ker pri nas preverjajo
<nafisa> moj sošolc posodu sam del enga programa ...
<nafisa> pa je sam minus pike dobu :D
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> hristos vaskrs!
<nafisa> bogdanov, muci, kje si?
<bogdanov> eome
<bogdanov> slavim taj divan dan
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> lepo lepo
<CrazyLemon> kje je ta miha ?  java me matra :S
<napsy> priporoca kdo kak film?
<Sky[x]> komunikacije delaš crazy ? :D
<Sky[x]> ker komad se mi povej nor sem da te ljubim ... nor sem da priznam :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ja..a maš mogoče kaj od lani? :>
<nafisa> jst bi bla tud nora, da bi mu priznala, da ga ...
<CrazyLemon> napsy the dilemma
<CrazyLemon> just go with it
<CrazyLemon> the rite
<CrazyLemon> the eagle
<CrazyLemon> kill the irishman
<CrazyLemon> need more? :)
<CrazyLemon> + the hit list
<Sky[x]> crazy ne
<CrazyLemon> crap :D
<nafisa> jst si morm en film zrihtat za jutri za na vlak
<nafisa> ''Vojski'' termitov je uspelo prodreti v železni trezor v neki banki na severu Indije, kjer je bilo shranjenih 10 milijonov rupij (156.000 evrov). Žuželke so denar seveda z veseljem pohrustale.
<hruske> eh
<hruske> to pa res ni problem.
<hruske> naprintaš nov keš pa je.
<CrazyLemon> ohoho..Å¡e mal pa bom obvladu tole javo!
<CrazyLemon> (bog ne daj)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> mam eno težavo..pa če kdo ve kako bi jo rešu naj kr pove...torej iz konzole preberem nize v smislu "D 100" , "P 100" ter "S"
<CrazyLemon> te nize nato ločim ter jih vržem v array  npr. [D,100]
<CrazyLemon> ampak..ko želim prebrat "S" pa mi vrže error out of bond exception..oz. neki podobnega
<CrazyLemon> ker pač..pričakuje dva niza js mu pa dam sam enga
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo kako to rešit? :)
<upd> if stavek ?
<upd> pa ker jezik ? xy ?
<CrazyLemon> đava :)
<CrazyLemon> sj jezik ni problem..sam ne vem če bo en if stavek to rešu..ker pol te ločene nize pošljem naprej eni funkciji ki mi nato zbuilda xmlje
<upd> torej spiši tko funkcijo da lahko pričakuje samo en niz
<upd> res ne vem, a ma java split tud ?
<upd> a s tem parsaš
<CrazyLemon> jp
<upd> ker potem enostavno daš array.count in vidiš kolk je stvari sparsalo
<CrazyLemon> neki.split(" ");
<upd> in če ni enako n, pač nekaj drugega narediš
<upd> string[] bla = neki.split(" "); if (bla.count == 2) ima D in 100 če ni 2 ima samo S
<upd> oz. 1, ker se pri 0 začne al pa preveri če je bla[1] == null
<upd> razumeš ?
<upd> funkcijo pa pol tko spišeš, ali dve funkcije, ki ena sprejme en argument druga dva, ali eno, in preveriš drugi argument če je null
<CrazyLemon> razumem ja :)
<upd> in če je null pač narediš v xml- potrebno ureditev
<upd> pol bi moral it če razumeš :)
<upd> bla.lenght je ubistvu ne count
<CrazyLemon> gre ja..sam pač sm mislu če obstaja kaka "elegantna" rešitev k nova funkcija... :)
<upd> pa če je 2d array moraš delit še z /2... mhm
<upd> nebi vedu
<CrazyLemon> k..tnx :)
<upd> np.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] upd: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> jo niga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<upd> na da vidim kaj si napisal
<upd> :)
<upd> uuu :)
<CrazyLemon> hud ne..sj vem :))
<upd> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> kak da   ne.. on bo zdej odgovoru da uporablja nvidiine opensource gonilnike js mu bom reku inštaliraj si nvidiine proprietary gonilnike
<CrazyLemon> on bo inštalirau in bo vse fajl laufalo ter mi bo večno hvalažen
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrTlPmAJB6Y volioo sam oči zelenee volioo ih ludoo voliioo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Zlatko Pejaković - Zelene oči
<upd> ma
<upd> pol veš da bo ql k bo namestu gonilnike une
<upd> ma ja recimo
<upd> a gonilniki kontrolirajo ventilatorje
<upd> a nima to bio čez
<upd> bios
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<upd> mmm pol pa ql
<upd> hud.si
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> driverji
<bogdanov> nimajo veze
<bogdanov> povej definicijo :)
<upd> edina možnost, da so drajverji tolk v pizdi da gpu do konca zabije in se pregreje
<upd> kar je malo verjetno prej bi reku nek drek v kernelu, ki pač napačno bere temperaturo
<upd> seveda... :)
<upd> če predpostavimo kot je rekel da dela v win. vse ql, nima veze pol z biosom, ali hardware, gonilniki ali kernel
<upd> fuck i fell smart.
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nimajo veze? :)
<nafisa> men se tud komp pregreva zadnje čase ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODA0MA     samo zate
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] NVIDIA Recalls Linux Drivers Over Fan Speed Bug
<bogdanov> crazy
<nafisa> sam po moje morm komp mal spihat
<bogdanov> ja sj zato zakaj pravs pol driverji
<bogdanov> recmo
<CrazyLemon> torej ja..majo vezo :)
<bogdanov> aja misls
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> ce so napacni
<bogdanov> to pa ja
<CrazyLemon> napacni al pa slabo napisani (bugi)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> jst sm mislu
<bogdanov> da nima
<bogdanov> driverjov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<bogdanov> taki zacetniki
<bogdanov> pol obupajo pa greko nazaj na winse
<CrazyLemon> mene to sploh ne moti :D
<upd> same here
<upd> CrazyLemon:
<upd> zdej mu pa kr razlož vse
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<upd> !t en sl feltne
<Seniorita> feltne
<upd> !t sl en feltne
<Seniorita> feltne
<upd> dumbass
<upd> kako je že
<upd> rims!
<Grega> yes!
<upd> mwa!
<Grega> CrazyLemon: sem gledal two guys one horse.. ni tak hudo kot two girls one cup
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega lol :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..raj bi gledu une punce k pa una tri konja :>
<Grega> hm..
<Grega> kr tezko je zbrat kaj bi raje gledal..
<Grega> :))
<Grega> mogoce je boljse vprasanje kdo bi raje bil.. ali tip ali punca :>>
<Grega> (omg, ill shut up)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> to je res tako..hudo vprasanje :D
<Grega> ja.. mas kaj za razmisljat
<Grega> :>
<Grega> nafisa: a ti poznas two girls one cup?
<nafisa> Grega, zakaj bi pa jst mogla to poznat???
<Grega> poznas torej
<Grega> :>
<Grega> saj nic osebnega.. ti pac predstavljas zensko populacijo na tem kanalu in me je zanimalo tvoje mnenje
<CrazyLemon> valda da pozna
<Grega> saj jo je reakcija izdala :)
<Grega> mmh
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdej je izpulila kabl samo da ne rabi odgovorit na vprasanje!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> nafisa bi pomoje raje bila tip
<Grega> oz. bi z veseljem bila tip
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> kam si zbezala ? :>
<nafisa> Grega, ne poznam ...
<nafisa> al pa mi ni znano
<nafisa> ej, komp mi zmrznu ...
<CrazyLemon> mhm!:P
<nafisa> pa sem mogla narest forst Å¡utdaun
<Grega> zanimivo
<nafisa> morm pogledat, kaj to sploh je, Grega
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<Grega> kaj ti naj recem..
<Grega> poglej..
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> poznam, ja
<nafisa> saj ni taka reakcija, k pr unmu na FB
<nafisa> k se je v majco skril
<Grega> kaj pa 2 guys 1 horse?
<nafisa> joj no ... kaj je pa spet to?
<Grega> pac zanima me kdo bi raje bila..
<Grega> poglej si, premisli in nam povej
<Grega> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<bogdanov> kaksne so vm kj temperature pr laptopih
<upd> 42mnax
<nafisa> po moje una pr kojnu ...
<nafisa> brez zamere ...
<nafisa> sam ...
<nafisa> Grega, ne bi lizala ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pri meni so okrog 70° ko je obremenjen
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> in ti dela
<bogdanov> mislm nesteka?
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi ga spucat ..sam se bojim :(
<nafisa> moj netbook ma 61 stopinj :((
<nafisa> jst bi mogla spucat prah ven
<Grega> nafisa: jaz bi tud menda konja zbral
<CrazyLemon> ne steka ne..dela normalno samo da ventilator laufa nonstop
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> ;>
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> jst mam klele enga dual corca amd
<bogdanov> pr 70
<bogdanov> mau steka pa sm use spucov novo termalno
<CrazyLemon> no js mam tudi dual core amd :)
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> turion
<nafisa> Grega, pač ... nisem ravno za lizat pa jest to ... :bruh
<CrazyLemon> x2 ja
<bogdanov> aha
<nafisa> raje jem čevape iz muh
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a je zajebano odpret pa spucat? :)
<bogdanov> bom mau se testu pabo
<bogdanov> jah nevem
<bogdanov> tale fujitsu sieamens
<bogdanov> ni
<bogdanov> odvisn od modela
<bogdanov> ampak ni
<bogdanov> itak mas odspodi odsraubas
<bogdanov> pa spihas
<bogdanov> paj to to
<bogdanov> no jst sm se termalno zamenu
<CrazyLemon> ja..kaj pa termalna?
<bogdanov> jah odsraubas
<nafisa> ja, jst morm počakat mesec pa pol ...
<bogdanov> hladilnik
<nafisa> pol ga bom pa odprla
<bogdanov> das dol
<bogdanov> paj to to
<bogdanov> simpl
<nafisa> pa spucala prah
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js tudi :)   nocm se zdj igrat ko je fax :D
<nafisa> pa dodala rame
<bogdanov> idin ksni majo res gnilo narjen se mau nadrkas da vn dobis hladilnik
<nafisa> ma, meni ni fora fax
<nafisa> men je fora garancija :D
<bogdanov> jah in
<bogdanov> sj nima
<bogdanov> skoz nuben
<bogdanov> nalepke cez
<bogdanov> pokrov
<bogdanov> toj pr kompjutrih
<bogdanov> tko da
<nafisa> jst mam???
<bogdanov> nima veze garancija
<nafisa> na netbooku?
<nafisa> že tretjo nalepko čez
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> se nism vidu no
<CrazyLemon> http://www.insidemylaptop.com/images/HP-Compaq-6730s-6735s/disassemble-notebook-02.jpg
<CrazyLemon> js ga bom zgleda mogu celga odsraufat :S
<upd> ALO, http://www.hondapartsdeals.com/images/honda-fit-16-hfp-wheels.jpg kolk strani more imet krog, če je 8 teh prečk pa med vsako je za 5 prostora, a ni 5*8+8 ? 48
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> tvoje
<bogdanov> ti mas desno zgori
<bogdanov> an?
<bogdanov> vent
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> moraš "krajne" upoštevat
<bogdanov> ja use bos mogu
<bogdanov> tale FS
<nafisa> čak, grem risat
<bogdanov> ma dobr narjen odpres en pokrov
<bogdanov> pa mas use
<bogdanov> ram
<bogdanov> disk
<bogdanov> wlan kartico
<bogdanov> vent
<CrazyLemon> http://www.insidemylaptop.com/disassemble-hp-compaq-6730s-6735s-notebook-remove-cooling-fan/
<Seniorita> How to disassemble HP Compaq 6730s 6735s notebook and remove cooling fan >> Inside my laptop
<CrazyLemon> cool je..mam navodila :D
<upd> nevermind..
<bogdanov> crazy ker proc
<bogdanov> tocn mas
<CrazyLemon> RM-70
<CrazyLemon> sam fak...kake komplikacije
<CrazyLemon> cel fucking laptop moram razstavt da lahk spucam fan
<nafisa> Sorry, but you can watch the video only once every 60 minutes. hahahaha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sj to mas hitr
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov hitr? cel laptop moram razstavit..to ni hitr :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jeje :D
<upd> a v tork ni praznik
<napsy> ne
<CrazyLemon> v sredo je
<CrazyLemon> pa v pon.
<upd> haha super
<upd> ja ja
<upd> :D
<nafisa> union ni prešišu krke :D hehe
<bogdanov> krka
<bogdanov> je dobra nimas kej
<zdobersek> gremo updatead na nattyja beta ... wish me luck :>
<CrazyLemon> wooooooo
<CrazyLemon> DELA!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/1yb0GFDg     a bi kdo vedu zakaj mi vedno vmes tole napiše?
<Seniorita> Odgovor streznika:  <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no"?><sporo - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> strežnik pa še vedno sprejema konekte
<zdobersek> kva to, dnar perete?
<CrazyLemon> jah..če lahk politiki zakaj za vraga pa ne bi še mi :>
<upd> a so dons odprte kafane
<upd> jebuemu
<CrazyLemon> nekatere so verjetno že...sam bl mal jih je takih :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: postav catch za tale Exception, ce te ze tolk moti ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma mam not poln k catchev    tko da ..sploh ne vem kaj ga moti :(
<upd> jebemu
<upd> tle ene errorje
<upd> dj kodo pokaž če maš jajca
<upd> al tko grozn programiraš da te je sram
<upd> čist logično ti piše da je socket zaprt
<CrazyLemon> seveda me je sram
<zdobersek> in java ne laze!
<upd> ti pa hočeš neki brat al pa pisat na socket
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to logično?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, jst sem pa vedno mislu, da si za FOSS :/
<upd> java.net.SocketException: Socket is closed um ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če ni moj OSS pol sm vedno za :D
<zdobersek> No dej, CrazyLemon, ne se bat, pokaz stvar.
<zdobersek> Ce ne bom su talente gledat
<zdobersek> in jst nocem talentov gledat.
<bogdanov> ma kdo kej tazga http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2730042220/hladilnik-za-prenosnik-chieftec-cpd-1216 ?
<Seniorita> Hladilnik za prenosnik Chieftec CPD-1216 - mimovrste=)
<upd> ma prjatlca od frenda k ma frenda k je moj frend ja zakaj
<upd> menda dela super
<bogdanov> a pa hladi to kj
<bogdanov> aha kul
<upd> jap
<upd> full
<bogdanov> pol se splaca
<bogdanov> 20eu
<bogdanov> dt
<bogdanov> :)
<zdobersek> 15
<zdobersek> ubistvu
<zdobersek> 16, no.
<upd> seveda.
<bogdanov> postnina
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> 5
<upd> 3-5
<upd> 8 če si u hribih
<bogdanov> ja no sj pravm
<bogdanov> 20 use skp
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> kaj pa pol kompliciraš
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ja nc
<bogdanov> bom narocu
<bogdanov> nc sam tko ceje za kej
<bogdanov> da ni larifari
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> super dj  se zame
<upd> bom dal pod rit
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> 50eu
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> v teh vročih poletnih dneh
<upd> ha :)
<bogdanov> menjam dve am2 plate ki sta nestabilne
<bogdanov> za 512 ddr1
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> not
<zdobersek> oh ffs se pol ure bo vlekl te paketke dol
<zdobersek> luksuz 4 megabitne linije -.-
<upd> jest mam 4mb
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pa glih mal manka da bi hd porniče gladko gledal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<zdobersek> upd, pocakas da se nalozi, tist cajt pa se zateces k slikam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<upd> ja sj ponavad je tko :)
<upd> pa slike so dostikrat boljše kot video
<CrazyLemon> ta napsy prav čaka da bo kak nov post :(
<napsy> mwahaha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4899/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> all hail the almighty fatass!
 * CrazyLemon hails alyosha 
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hail!
<upd> bogdanov: ti si štromar poznaš kakšne optosklopnike ?
<zdobersek> http://psilly.com/audio.html
<Seniorita> wave pool
<alyosha> kjesi bogdanov :D
<alyosha> aja kok je bil učiraj rezultat?:DD
<zdobersek> o.o
<zdobersek> dve uri za upgrade
<zdobersek> o.o
<napsy> ker filesystem pa mas?
<zdobersek> ext4
<napsy> aja
<zdobersek> ze downloadal mi je pol ure, zdej nej se pa bediram tle do enajstih ...
<zdobersek> prej bi bil konc ce bi sel iso downloadad, ga zgat na USB in instalirat.
<napsy> na koncu pa ti se zupgrejdal ne bo uspesno :-)
<zdobersek> sem optimist, sam bi rajs spal -.-
<zdobersek> mja, zdej je ze padl za 20min, mogoc majo algoritm nek cuden.
<napsy> js vem da ko sm izbral btrfs za root je upgrejdal tam ene 4 ure
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> ma prek 1000 novih paketov semizdi ce instalirat
<zdobersek> pa ene 400 upgrejdat
<zdobersek> kolk svinjarije ..
<zdobersek> debspam?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<alyosha> lej ga ta bogdanov se pa kr skriva zdj
<alyosha> noče povedat kolko je bil učiraj rezultat:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dtusek: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<upd> hmm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<zdobersek> hm ... zaenkrat deluje unity zelo okusno.
<upd> super
<upd> a durex Å¡e vedno sux ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi durex saksal?
<upd> 2 leta nazaj so vsi govoril da sux, da poka.
<CrazyLemon> men ni Å¡e nikoli :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da mi ni lol :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> haha :)
<upd> to pa že veš :)
<upd> lp
<Grega> odvisno kolk ga napihnes
<Grega> ddddd
<zdobersek> a so rhythmbox ven vrgl? ker tule zdej banshee gledam
<CrazyLemon> banshee je privzeti player ja
<zdobersek> mja
<zdobersek> v C# je napisan
<zdobersek> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUj
<zdobersek> drgac pa kr kul,
<zdobersek> .
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nvidia pregrevanje v ubuntu na dell inspiron 1720  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4900/new/posts/
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> c# ftw.
<upd> Grega: :)
<Mikoar> kdo od vas uporablja xfce?
<upd> nop
<napsy> not mee
<napsy> damn, needz chocolate
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bupBipG5T2E yeaa
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Eurovision 2003 / Romania / Nicola - Don&#39;t Break My Heart
<yyz> Mikoar: jst sm zdej na xfce
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDK2iLQMZlg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - bribe skill
<bogdanov> jo
<napsy> jou
<CrazyLemon> fckin seminarske
<CrazyLemon> nikol koncat
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<napsy> zacel sm gledat spartacus
<napsy> zanimiva serija :-)
<CrazyLemon> se je kdo že kaj igral z JSP? mam en problem..ki je mogoče povezan z JSP :D
<upd> seveda
<CrazyLemon> odlično!
<CrazyLemon> torej v processRequest imam page kjer je tudi ena POST forma
<CrazyLemon> v doPOST se nato to doda v bazo in vse lepo in prav
<CrazyLemon> ampak ob postu bi rad da se nato izpiše eno sporočilo
<CrazyLemon> kako bi to naredu brez copy pastea celotne kode iz processRequesta v doPost
<CrazyLemon> .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<upd> kaj pa je JSP ?
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> neki lepga za popapat
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> niti ne razumem kaj bi rad.
<upd> pa lohk 10x preberem
<CrazyLemon> to zato k nisi kuhar
<upd> moje sožalje.
<bogdanov> cray
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dilemo kul
<bogdanov> se kj
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> kill the irishman
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-16
<Grega> pozna kdo htaccess (RewriteRule)? rad bi naredil proxy za http://www.foo.net/output/*/*.* na http://old.foo.net/output/*/*.* ? nujno
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni čist običen regex?
<Grega> ne vem, zdaj imam: RewriteRule ^output/(.*)$  http://old.smartclick.si/output/$1 [P]
<Grega> ampak ne dela pravilno
<Grega> zanimivo je, da ce dam R=301 (redirect), da redirecta pravilno, ce pa dam P (proxy) pa je 404 iz "old" strani... zgleda, da redirecta na IP in ne host (old pa je vhost)
<Grega> sem resil, sicer je butasto, ampak ok, saj je zacasno..
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/xlXFO.jpg
<zdobersek> Ali si po vsej verjetnosti dusevno prizadet maniak?
<zdobersek> Si pomoril 77 ljudi zaradi svojih norih prepricanj?
<zdobersek> Ni pene, samoobramba.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je v sredo strajk_
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 strajk je vsak dan v javni upravi!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: a pol v sredo majo pa praznik?
<zdobersek1> sindikalni piknik?
<zdobersek1> :>
<zdobersek1> zakljucni izlet v LJ? :>
<CrazyLemon> v sredo imajo free piknik ja :D
<zdobersek1> banda, pol se pa hocejo, da drzava placa!
<zdobersek1> pol pa ministrstvo naokol razposle okroznico z menijem, se un model paniko zganja
<CrazyLemon> spet bencin gor
<CrazyLemon> jebemti tako vlado
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: let's go diesel
<zdobersek1> as in Vin Diesel
<zdobersek1> mkay?
<zdobersek1> pa bo vlado strah.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 i'm going cycle...bicycle !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> EkoLemon
<zdobersek1> GreenLemon
<zdobersek1> CycloLemon
<zdobersek1> AllLemon!
<CrazyLemon> nothingdodownloadlemon!
<CrazyLemon> to*
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: noro dober film.
<CrazyLemon> i no like japanese muvis
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: whatnow?
<zdobersek1> Daniel Craig nej japunc.
<CrazyLemon> seveda je
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: Game Of Thrones?
<zdobersek1> mene ze caka :>
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<zdobersek1> JA FAK NO
<zdobersek1> MA DEJ
<zdobersek1> kje ti zvis pizda
<zdobersek1> ziher poslusas game over pa atomik harmonik
<zdobersek1> fak no
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: a LotR si gledu?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj je to
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: Harryja Potterja pa zihr!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 na tvju..neki na hitro
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: kaj pa NMK?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 na tvju..neki na hitro
<zdobersek1> meh, ne da se mi vec.
<CrazyLemon> good..ker si bil tečen
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: vseen poglej un Dragon Tattoo
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> psst
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo videl kaj ultrasmešnega zadnje dni?
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon ;)
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kok si kej?
<lynxlynxlynx> tečno
<sasa84> :S
<lynxlynxlynx> se zgodi :(
<CrazyLemon> lynx..tisti dnevi v mesecu? :S
<lynxlynxlynx> ena neumnost na Å¡ihtu
<sasa84> sj bo lynxlynxlynx, sj bo
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne..
<CrazyLemon> sj druge možnosti ni :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bit tko... realen :P
<zdobersek> ja sasa84, povej mu :>
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a gledaš kaj an idiot abroad? :D
<zdobersek> lol CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> vse pogledu
<zdobersek> model je genij
<zdobersek> gleda na svet cist z druge perspektive
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako vse če so zdej nove
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to so ze prej v UK predvajal na Sky
<zdobersek> discovery channel pa zamuja.
<CrazyLemon> oh :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 kje je tista 'stabilnost' s kero si se tok hvalu? :>
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: doma :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdj pa je prvič, d je krejzi uradno pušnu a ne? :P
<sasa84> <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to so ze prej v UK predvajal na Sky
<zdobersek> sasa84: pri cem?!
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> itak :>
<sasa84> sj veš.... pač... :P
<zdobersek> mislim, ne vem, ce je prvic, ampak vsakic je sladko :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jebela cesta
<sasa84> jeeej ;)
<CrazyLemon> a bi se nehala zafrkavat
<CrazyLemon> ter poslala ta preklet mail?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> aja...sorči :P
<sasa84> čist pozabla
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sam zdj je mal tema, d bi se fotkala...prej sm mela drugač počesan spodi :P
<sasa84> aja...sj ej bla topless
<sasa84> pardon :P
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> i dont even wanna know kako si počesana po joškah
<CrazyLemon> scary shit
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,  a si dobu fotko? mejbi jo je pod spam vrglo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne se hecat pa pošlji mail že enkrat :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, prid na skype boš to live vidu :P
<CrazyLemon> POÅ LJI MAIL JEBELA CESTA :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si za live? mislm, zkaj nočš z mano sajbrat???
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> pha
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡trajka v sredo za fri :(
<smotko> nam je ze prejsno sredo profesor povedal, da bodo predavanja cetudi bo strajk... fri rocks :)
<LorD_DDooM> Sam stavkali bi, v realnem sektorju pa Å¡vicamo :s
<CrazyLemon> smotko jah..vidi se kateri so najbl plačani :)
<CrazyLemon> lord nehi no..ti švicaš sam na kolesu :D
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no pic for you!
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-17
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tako smešno..mi se tudi želimo smejat :D
<miha> ah nč, slo-zeleznice.si so crknile vmes, glih ko sm neki isku :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu ;)
<miha> :)
<sasa84> oooo miha
<sasa84> :)
<miha> http://www.primorske.si/Zanimivosti/Pri-34-letih-je-bil-se-devicnik-danes-je-oce-82-ot.aspx
<Pepelka> Pri 34 letih je bil še devičnik danes je oče 82 otrok - Primorske Novice
<zdobersek> eh, sem mislu, da je primorc ...
<miha> :D
<Hekos> "naročnica mora samo poravnati stroške prevoza in prenočišča."
<Hekos> pa Å¡e neki atraktiven ni
<Hekos> we're missing out, guys.
<Grumpek> a resno mislis, da zenska, ki si more na tak nacin najdit "deda", dober zgleda ?
<Hekos> point taken.
<zdobersek> on je skor prostitut.
<Grumpek> ne on je sam zrebec
<Grumpek> nardi in gre
<zdobersek> kdaj je LP? dans al jutri?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: roll out, you country needs you
<zdobersek> meh, dans je bayern : rm
<CrazyLemon> noge bolijo!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> hodi po rokah!
<CrazyLemon> [20:22:39] * zdobersek1 (~zan@BSN-142-46-73.dial-up.dsl.siol.net) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> [20:22:42] * zdobersek has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<CrazyLemon> to je tvoja kazen ker si smartass
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: at least I'm smart!
<CrazyLemon> or you're an ass :D
<zdobersek1> Nein!
<Hekos> 9 9 9 9 9!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhptpw3v7j8
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi - Arch Linux, Quake 3 & More      - YouTube
<zdobersek1> lalz, 1.5h za kompajlanje quake
<zdobersek1> a
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pričakuješ od 700mhz procesorja
<zdobersek1> nima 10min kej delat
<zdobersek1> hhu!
<lynxlynxlynx> tmpfs + make -j2 :)
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012041705774335
<CrazyLemon> car
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Gol in sre&#269;en na samotnem otoku
<CrazyLemon> kdo je zadnjič iskal program za računovodstvo -> http://www.getdeb.net/software/LedgerSMB
<Pepelka> GetDeb.net V2 - Software for Ubuntu Linux - Information for LedgerSMB
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> TIHO!
<CrazyLemon> a ne vidiš kok je ura'!?!?!
<sasa84> ja kaj no CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sj ni blo tko na glas
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si že dobu rezultate kolokvija?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 že zdavnaj! in rezultat te ne zanima! :D
<sasa84> ni Å¡lo? :(
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..neki točk sm dobil
<CrazyLemon> sam to še nič ne pomeni :D
<sasa84> aja...mate tko, d se kolokviji kao Å¡tejejo skup?
<CrazyLemon> a se ne vsi kolokviji Å¡tejejo skup?
<sasa84> pač...po točkah
<sasa84> pr nas je blo tko, d če ej bil kolokvij...je mogu bit pozitiven... pr enih predmetih nad 7 ali 8, d nisi bil tega vprašan še na izpitu
<CrazyLemon> eni zahtevajo da je vsak kolokvij pozitiven
<CrazyLemon> medtem k drugi zahtevajo povprečje da je pozitivino
<CrazyLemon> pozitivno?
<CrazyLemon> *
<CrazyLemon> qrčeva zvezdica
<sasa84> ta bil prvi izmed n-tih?
<CrazyLemon> vedno sta 2
<CrazyLemon> vsaj na FRI
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ne vem kdo mi je 1x razlagu, d majo 4
<sasa84> jst sm mela najraj ustne zadeve
<sasa84> ok, to je čudn slišat ;)
<CrazyLemon> i bet you did
<CrazyLemon> and still do
<sasa84> kolokviji/izpiti...najbolj so mi bli všeč ustni ;)
<CrazyLemon> mi nimamo več toliko ustnih zadev
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pač...tko je
<sasa84> veš kaj...vi mate tud težko to
<CrazyLemon> vse kar bi moglo bit ustno je zdej spet pisno :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da v vsakem primeru imaš pisni izpit :D
<sasa84> prvič vas je ful, drugič pa je mal drgač bit ustn vprašan npr. filozofijo al pa programiranej :)
<sasa84> programiranje*
<CrazyLemon> thats not the point!
<sasa84> yes it is CrazyLemon you silly
<sasa84> zdj pa grem jst pančkat
<sasa84> pridni bodte, ti CrazyLemon pa...
<sasa84> po pameti!
<CrazyLemon> ne moti
<CrazyLemon> bejba se slači!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> učer pa nis hotu sajbrat a?!
<sasa84> pf
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem na hitro pod tuš pol pa spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt o/
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-18
<CrazyLemon> If you are using the Google Chrome browser, Adobe® Flash® Player is built-in but has been disabled.
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj?
<Hekos> kje ti to piše
<CrazyLemon> na adobe strani
<CrazyLemon> sedaj pa spet deluje..nastavitve pa so take kot so bile...weird shit
<dhbiker> lulz
<CrazyLemon> failed
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2012/04/kako_vstaviti_sliko_v_elektronsko_sporocilo.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako vstaviti sliko v elektronsko sporočilo? - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si Å¡trajkal?? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, sparam.
<Grega> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17096381/2012-04-18%2020.46.45.jpg
<Grega> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17096381/2012-04-18%2020.47.31.jpg
<CrazyLemon> karbon? :D
<Grega> mhm
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuu
<sasa84> oo miha :)
<sasa84> učer k sm te pozdravla...si že skliznu dol :P
<Bilko> cer
<sasa84> Bilko, čer ;)
<Bilko> ubistvu noč :)
<sasa84> noč ;)
<Bilko> še negrem spat, sam sem ugotovu da je bol noč kot večer :)
<sasa84> Bilko, jaz pa razmišljam, da bi šla spat :P
<Bilko> pametno
<Bilko> jaz pa moram se prej 250g puste skute pojest. pol pa loh grem spat :)
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> kje si to najdu? :P
<Bilko> :) pač moram. Rabm beljakovine in to je najbolš za zvečer
<Bilko> pa ne redi
<Bilko> sam ni lahko dol spravt :)
<sasa84> a tko kej treniraš? :)
<Bilko> jp
<sasa84> vrjetno kej tazga, k rabš ful mišične mase, dost pokurš itd? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> hostname bojler ;)
<Bilko> ja. Zato rabm dost beljakovin
<Bilko> hehe
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, LOL :)
<sasa84> Bilko, sej more bit kej tazga v ozadju... ne slišiš glih vsak dan od kšnga tipa, da določena stvar redi :D
<Bilko> :) pač če se z čim takim ukvarjaš je treba mal gledat na prehrano. Sploh k je prehrana ful važna.
<Bilko> pač kokr gre,  k je vse kar je zdravo tok drago
<sasa84> Bilko, s čim se pa ukvarjaš?
<Bilko> Bilko - Bilder :)
<sasa84> huh :)
<sasa84> zate so pol pa res pomembne beljakovine :)
 * sasa84 si predstavlja Bilka ... pobrit, XXL majčka 3x premajhna :)
<Bilko> hehe...niti ne
<sasa84> kaj vse mamo na tem kanalu...sam še kšn baletnik nam manjka :)
<Bilko> nism omara :)
<sasa84> zdj se bo mejbi CrazyLemon javu, d je to počel v osnovni, pol so ga začel pa sošolci hecat ;)
<sasa84> a nisi omara...ok ;)
<Bilko> neb hotu nit bit, k si pol lesen preveč
<Bilko> pa preveč morš pojest pol :) ni dnarja za to
<Bilko> če hočeš bit res omara morš pa še kej druzga zravn jemat
<sasa84> vrjetn tud the prot. napitkov... pa to stane, pa ful trenirat, k drugač se rediš a ne?
<Bilko> jest sm pa čist natural
<Bilko> ja proteini pomagajo. Jaz jih sam po treningu pijem, da čimprej pridejo beljakovine v mišice nazaj
<Bilko> tko da jih minimalno porabim
<sasa84> pa ful treniraš? vsak dan, 5x na teden...?
<Bilko> kot pravim, je dans vse preveč drago da bi kej bl resno to zagrabu....
<Bilko> ubistvu poskušam 3x na tedn trenirat
<Bilko> za maso je to dost
 * CrazyLemon ma raje ogljikove hidrate kot proteine
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst mam tud rada makarone :P
<Bilko> zdej k grem v fitness grem 3x na tedn, ko pa delam zjutraj pa pol popoldne čuvam doma sina, pol pa doma treniram. Pol pa 5x na teden. K doma ne morš tok dobr narest treninga pa se niti ne morš pretrenirat
<Bilko> hehe CrazyLemon
<Bilko> drgač pa že 15 let treniram
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul..to je dobro za energijo
<Bilko> 2x po 2 leti pavze vmes
<CrazyLemon> če jo kuriš..če jo ne kuriš pa je to dobro za veliko rit :))
<Bilko> heh
 * sasa84 se s kšno izdelano postavo glih ne more pohvalt :)
<Bilko> jah hidrati so cenej kt beljakovine, tko da CrazyLemon kr udri po njih :)
<sasa84> Bilko, tkole bom rekla... me veseli, da nis omara... ker tisto pa res ne zgleda :) majo tist majhen vrat, pa gor velko glavo...hodjo narazen kt... jaoo :)
<Bilko> eh sasa84 , k se upedenaš si pomoje kr dobr izdelana :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ni to da so cenej..ampak jih več rabim kot beljakovine
<Bilko> hehe, se strinjam
<Bilko> zakaj to misliš? CrazyLemon ?
<Bilko> sicer itak da jih rabiš
<CrazyLemon> Bilko jah sej ti pravim..ogljikovi hidrati so pomembni za energijo
<CrazyLemon> in nato Å¡e za regeneracijo
<Bilko> sam morš pazit k jih je loh preveč pa se pol opaz :) beljakovin skor ne more bit preveč
<sasa84> jaz bi rekla, da je ful različn kaj delaš... če jst npr. pišem diplomo/se učim do jutra do večera...rabm kšne druge stvari kt ti Bilko
<Bilko> ja to res CrazyLemon , ogljikovi so energija
<Bilko> za regeneracijo mišič pa rabš beljakovine, one obnavljajo mišice
<sasa84> a niso kao beljakovine prve na spisku kar se tiče telesa?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti sam o beljakovinah razmišljaš
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> se prav hidrate pred aktivnostjo in po njej loh tut proste hidrate in pa obvezno beljakovine
<Bilko> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOOOOL
<sasa84> pač... kaj nej ti rečem no
<sasa84> lej, Bilko je zakapiru...ti pa sam eni ogljikovi hidrati pa energija...dj no CrazyLemon , zbud se :P
<Bilko> sasa84, prve.... če ne dobivaš beljakovin ti grejo mišice papa, se prav da si vedno švohnej
<CrazyLemon> sej..ko vem da sledijo fizični napori se kr fajn našopam makaronov pa cukra :D
<CrazyLemon> beljakovine pa res zanemarjam :)
<Bilko> nebi smel :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak glede na to da me čist nič ne bolijo mišice naslednji dan..je očitno vse ok :D
<Bilko> nebi jim škodoval 2g beljakovin na kg telesne teže na dan
<Bilko> to je k si že tok utrjen
<CrazyLemon> no to je pa 2 much.. pol bi se več redil kot pa kuril kalorije :D
<Bilko> js se tut morm trudt ko hudič da kej čutm
<Bilko> 2 much? sej se ne rediš od beljakovin
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam če ne boš beljakovin papcou, bo šla t glavna mišica :P
<Bilko> beljakovine ne redijo
<Bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> nehi no..ne redijo
<CrazyLemon> če vsak dan poješ 150g nečesa
<sasa84> noup
<CrazyLemon> to nekam mora it
<Bilko> ja, prazna bo :)
<CrazyLemon> ne gre vse v wc
<sasa84> sej to ni mišlen, d vsak dan poješ 30 jajc :)
<Bilko> it...sej gre, v mišico
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..torej se rediš :D ker js vsak dan ne telovadim da bi porabu vse to
<CrazyLemon> ko je tako vreme kot zdej če grem enkrat na teden se malo bl razgibat je to super
<Bilko> ne razumeš, beljakovine se ne nalagajo v telesu kot maščoba
<sasa84> a to šteje, da sem šla jst letos že 2x na šmarno goro? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bl ne :P
<sasa84> pišuka :P
<Bilko> maščoba se, in odvečni hidrati se isto shranijo kot maščoba. Beljakovine pa ne
<sasa84> Bilko, kam se pa extra beljakovine nabirajo? vrjetn se kej tud skladišč al pa v kej spremeni?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a ti pol ješ sam to navadno skuto??
<Bilko> grejo iz telesa ven
<Bilko> ne nabirajo se nikjer
<sasa84> aaa
<Bilko> plus tega majo ene 2x manj kalorij kot hidrati
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 le kje se extra beljakovine nabirajo! mislim malo ane!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Bilko> CrazyLemon,  ja zvečer jem pusto skuto
<Bilko> 250g
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a maš 125kg ? :D
<Bilko> k ma velik beljakovin katere se počas predelujejo čez noč.
<Bilko> pa na tak način vzdržuješ hitr metabolizem
<Bilko> 125 kg :)
<Bilko> zakaj?
<sasa84> Bilko, jst dam tisto skuto raj v Å¡truklje pa Å¡trudl :D
<CrazyLemon> <Bilko> nebi jim škodoval 2g beljakovin na kg telesne teže na dan
<Bilko> sm drgač sam 170cm velik
<CrazyLemon> <Bilko> 250g
<Bilko> lol sasa84 ...jz obožujem karkol z skuto...štrudl, domač burek :)
<Bilko> sej 250g skute spet ni tok?!
<sasa84> jaz mam tud rada skuto...sam tko ne vem, če bi jo lohk od šusa pojela 250g
<Bilko> včas k sm bil še mlad sm po pol kile jo pojedu :)
<sasa84> 250 je tist t mal lonček a ne?
<Bilko> js vzamem kilsko pa jo mam za 4x pol
<CrazyLemon> sam to je pusto jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> js rabim neki sočnega!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> hudič je k je res težko pojest zadost beljakovin
<Bilko> sej kej sočnga pa pol dobiš, po skuti, če si priden :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> js bi skuto s kako karamelno kremo al kaj podobnega jedu :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 1x en športnik razlagu kok je slab čokolino zarad cukra itd itd otd... in da on je ovsene kosmiče. pa mi kao kok lohk je ovsene kosmiče, k so zanč kt... pa prbije, da včasih izboljša okus tko, d da gor laneno olje (še slabš!)
<Bilko> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to so že čudaki :D
 * Bilko tut ovsene mlatm zutri
 * sasa84 sploh ne je... spije kavo in to ej to
<sasa84> je*
<sasa84> :S
<CrazyLemon> če že uporablja laneno olje ne bi jedu ovsenih kosmiče ampak hard core oves
<Bilko> pred šihtom si discovery pržgem pa mlatm zravn ovsene, z tv jem se pa nekak zamotm da pozabm kaj jem :)
<sasa84> LOL
<Bilko> se navadš :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej poglej... ponavad se Bilko kej preveč ne oglaša... zdej pa pusto skuto je pa si je reku "ah, bom pa tema dvema kej reku" :D
<Bilko> hudič je bil k sm enkrat naredu 3 tednsko dieto pa sm sam beljakovinsko hrano jedu
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> sej...da pozabm kaj jem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 itak da se oglaša :D sam je bl sramežljive sorte :))
<Bilko> pol pa brskam po netu al pa tv bulm, da gre lažje dol
<sasa84> kaj si pa jedu pr dieti?
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. skuto pa ovsene kosmiče si moram kupit
<sasa84> pa laneno olje!!!
<Bilko> :)
<sasa84> a ni laneno olje tud za kšn les premazat? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa za pekočo ritko mazat
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne hvala
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> čokolino rulz :)
<sasa84> jaz ga lohk jem brez d gledam tv :)
<Bilko> pa jedu sm pišč in pur meso, pa osliča, jajca...take zadeve, pa zelenjavo zravn
<sasa84> aha
<Bilko> v glavnem hudo no 3 tedne sam to jest
<Bilko> ni glih velik izbire pr beljakovinah
<Bilko> se hitr ponavlja
<CrazyLemon> zihr si bl tekoče kakal kot tvoj tamali :)))))
<Bilko> loh pa ješ kok češ. ne rabš bit lačen
<Bilko> lol CrazyLemon
<sasa84> Bilko, jaz sem mela železo v minusu... pesa, jetra, oreščki,... :)))ž
<Bilko> sam morm rečt da se je po 3 tednih poznal u ibr
<sasa84> za obrnt :)
<Bilko> maščoba je kr zginla, mišice so pa kr vn stople :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a se to pozna tudi brez bildanja?? :D
<Bilko> se že neki cajta prpravlam, da bi spet poskusu :) pa se še nism odloču
<sasa84> boste vi vidl mene čez 1 mesec... ^^
<CrazyLemon> ker če se i'm in :D
<Bilko> lol CrazyLemon
<Bilko> jah maščobo bi zgubu :)
<Bilko> sam nekak dvomim da maš ti kej dost za zgubit
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm isto misnla...d bi jedla sam purana, pa d dobim mišice čez 3 tedne
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ma bi se dalo najt neki..en Å¡lauf :D
<Bilko> hehe sasa84 če ješ beljakovine ne pomen da boš dobila mišice :)
<Bilko> beljakovine so sam hrana in gradniki za mišice
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vidš...ne deluje :P
<Bilko> prvo jih pa moraš stimulirat
<Bilko> razn če steroide vzameš, to je pa druga zadeva
<sasa84> al vam pravm, da sem bla letos že 2x na špmarni :)))
<sasa84> Å¡marni*
<CrazyLemon> uu..a če steroide papaš pol ne rabiš hodit v fitness? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dej posluš... Bilko naju bo še kej navadu :)
<Bilko> steroidi so različni...so tut hormoni, kot da si v puberteti...
<Bilko> takrat se ti tut povečajo mišice, čeprav ne treniraš
<Bilko> pa topijo maščobo in jo pošiljajo v mišice.
<Bilko> sej ne da bi bil nabildan k nevem kaj z steroidi
<Bilko> bi se pa poznal, ceprav neb treniral
<CrazyLemon> uuu to je kul
<CrazyLemon> bilko dj zrihti skonto kak za mene pa sašo
<Bilko> če pa ješ beljakovine se pa neb nc sploh poznal, če ne treniraš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jaz bom dobo močne roke..ti pa malo manjšo rit!
<Bilko> lol
<CrazyLemon> (mi2 copyright)
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<Bilko> če vrjameš, jih še nism vidu v rl
<sasa84> zakon komad...Å¡e u toplice me pel ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čak..prvo steroide..če kaj ostane dnarja pa še v toplice
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ti nabildan, jst k kate moss :P
<Bilko> hehe...cenej je z steroidi se nabildat kot pa s hrano in belj. napitki
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sej! :)
<sasa84> Bilko, jst pa CrazyLemon sva revna Å¡tudenta... :)))
<Bilko> sam k nardiš uno kuro, pol pa vse pade :)
<Bilko> to je pa bed pol
<Bilko> pa si tm k si bil prej
<Bilko> ti nis nabildan več in sasa84  ni kate moss
<Bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> kure ne mislim delat ker je že saša kle
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Bilko> lol
 * CrazyLemon pobere steroide in se skrije pred sašo
<sasa84> LOOOL
<Bilko> maš srečo da se smeje
 * sasa84 vzame eno čudno pilulo, dobi mišice k arni švarcenegr v 80tih in se postavi pred CrazyLemon 
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, pa v hlače...lululu...
<sasa84> Bilko, a banane so kul? :)
<CrazyLemon> banane so kul
<sasa84> majo dost kalija baje...
<Bilko> kul so, sam ne za zvečer
 * CrazyLemon jih je zjutraj, dopoldne, popoldne, zvečer in ponoči :D
<CrazyLemon> saša
<CrazyLemon> Prav tako pa banane pomagajo pri odvajanju pri kajenju, stresu, bradavicah,
<CrazyLemon> če boš jedla banane boš zgubila bradavice :/
<Bilko> :)
<sasa84> uf
<Bilko> to neb blo glih kul
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam do zdej jih Å¡e nism...mam Å¡e obe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a grem lohk na čik?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt raje banano pojest
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zvečer sm zadno pojedla :\
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt o/
<Bilko> noč CrazyLemon
<sasa84> jaz grem tud pančkat zdj :)
<sasa84> pridni bodte vsi, teb Bilko pa hvala az info ;)
<sasa84> za*
<sasa84> nočka :)
<Bilko> ni problema
<Bilko> noč
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-19
<tnm> hellow! a je ze kdo slisal za BSA organizacijo ki preverja legalnost programske opreme
<tnm> ?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa sej ne zivimo v kameni dobi
<CrazyLemon> seveda smo slišali
<tnm> a ma kdo ze izkusnje z njimi?
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
 * sasa84 is back (gone 00:00:03)
<sasa84> ooo miha ^^
<miha> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> !t sl en pogostost
<Pepelka> frequency
<zdobersek> d0h.
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> d00000h.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem na laptopa na novo nalozu beto 2, pa se zdej hudic pregreva :/
<zdobersek> nekej mi CPU navija, sploh ce kak flash poganjam al pa kej tazga ...
<zdobersek> kein spass, kein.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..poglej kaj ti cpu navija :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj za eno grafično maš not
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a da bi.
<zdobersek> eh, sem debil ...
<zdobersek> JAO.
<CrazyLemon> amen sister!
<zdobersek> nvidiino kartico mam poleg integrirane intelove ..
<zdobersek> in v prejsnji instalaciji sem nouveau driver blacklistal, zdejle sem ga pa pozabu ...
<zdobersek> urgh.
<zdobersek> brb!
<zdobersek> nouveau be no more!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk
<Pepelka> AZEALIA BANKS - 212 FT. LAZY JAY      - YouTube
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HeE6NWmDE
<Pepelka> Hot Problems (official single) - Double Take      - YouTube
<zdobersek> oyea!
<sasa84> jouuu
<gotmilk_> yoooo
<gotmilk_> saša greva se spoznat :))
<sasa84> ooo gotmilk_
<sasa84> gotmilk_, jaz sem teologinja...a to v bibličnem smislu? :P
<gotmilk_> :D ok nadaljuj...
<gotmilk_> to v stilu adam in eve
<gotmilk_> al kako?
<sasa84> npr. v sv. pismu piše, da je adam 'spoznal' svojo ženo.. in se tkoj ve na kakšen način jo je spoznou a ne :P
<sasa84> tko da... ne vem na kakšen način bi me ti spoznal :P
<gotmilk_> am ubistvu je uzel rebro pa Å¡e neki pa je ratala ven
<gotmilk_> ne Å¡tekam ravn
<gotmilk_> mogoè boš ti bol podrobno razložla lahko
<CrazyLemon> uzeu "rebro" in ji ga porinil in je nastal svet
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<sasa84> loool
<gotmilk_> :D
<sasa84> gotmilk_, v biblično govorici pomen 'spoznat nekoga' d je pač seksal :)
<gotmilk_> ja vem :)
<sasa84> no, to nima nobene veze z rebrom :P
<gotmilk_> ok se stirnjam. ostanma kr pr sexu
<gotmilk_> ja definitivno se lahko tko spoznama
<CrazyLemon> asl!
<Grumpek> Bil je Eru, Edini, ki mu Ardi pravijo Iluvatar. V začetku je ustvaril Ajnurje, Svete, sadove svojih misli, in bili so pri njem..... ;)
<sasa84> po možnosti si še štajerc/savinjčan/korošc
<gotmilk_> Å¡tajerc
<sasa84> sm vedla :D
<gotmilk_> hehe
<gotmilk_> tudi ti?
<sasa84> oh ne, Bog obvaruj! :P
<gotmilk_> ble ble :D
<gotmilk_> primorska?
<gotmilk_> say yesss
<gotmilk_> :D
<sasa84> Grega, pa kšne nordijske edde so lušne :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Grumpek, , pa kšne nordijske edde so lušne :)
<sasa84> gotmilk_, ma meji s primorsko
<Grumpek> kaka nordijske ????
<Grumpek> to je zacetek v bibliji
<sasa84> kar se tiče the verskih epov pa da je stvarjenje... so mi všeč nordijske edde
<sasa84> pa gilgameš mi je ful lep
<Grumpek> Po Tolkienu, Silmarilion, 1 stran
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> preber to... potegnes lahko tolk vzporednic da glava zapece
<Grumpek> (btw, bolj je logicen kot kerakoli biblija)
<sasa84> kar se tiče biblije... je največ vzporednic pr egipčanskih pa mezopotamskih epih... sam v eni stvari je edinstveno
<CrazyLemon> mene že glava peče..pa berem vaju :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<Grumpek> nah... Silmarilion je edina prava biblija :)
<sasa84> Grumpek, biblija je čist izi glede tega... 2-3 bistvene stvari pove v zgodbi :)
<Grumpek> Zves, da je bil Sauron sam en hlapec dosti bolj zajebanmu madafakerju :D
<sasa84> tolkiena nism nikol brala...
<Grumpek> Dej ga
<Grumpek> ne bo ti zal
<sasa84> ne vem.. nekok mi ne grejo gospodarji prstanov, potterji in te zadeve
<Grumpek> pust potterja prosim
<Grumpek> ne mesat sem noter
<sasa84> jst mam rada kšne dobre romane/drame
<Grumpek> zacni s silmarilionom, hurinova otroka, hobit, gospodar
<Grumpek> tak preber
<Grumpek> pa ti bo vec jasno
<sasa84> ma niso mi všeč take stvari.... tud filmov ne maram takih
<Grumpek> zanimivo :)
<Grumpek> vsec pa so ti pravljice :)
<sasa84> pr avatarju sploh ne vem zakaj se gre, k ga nism Å¡e gledala :P
<Grumpek> ne mesaj avatarja sem noter :D
<Grumpek> pa sploh ne mesaj filmov
<Grumpek> unga klinca ki je gospodarja snemal, bi blo treba sezgat
<sasa84> ja, pravljice so mi všeč... ampak biblije nimam za pravljico, ampak za zgodbo
<Grumpek> eee no vidis... tole je tut zgodba
<Grumpek> od zacetka do konca
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> malo mi zaupaj in zacni brat :D
<sasa84> sigurno mi ne bo všeč...
<Grumpek> ko bos fertik pa zacni Pesmi ledu in ognja (Songs of Ice and Fire) od G.R.R. Martina
<sasa84> tud c.s. lewisa nisem nikol brala... take 'fantazijske' zadeve mi ne grejo najbolš
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> jaz pa prvo preberem, pol pa pravim ali mi sedejo ali ne
<sasa84> rada imam goetheja, dostojevskega, tolstoja, pamuka, danteja,... od slovenskih jančar in lainšček
<sasa84> sej vem... ampak me ful ne mika brat
<Grumpek> tolstoj pa dostojevski ja... ostali hvala lepa
<Grumpek> :)
<sasa84> ne vem... rada mam ene take kao 'zgodbe iz življenja'
<sasa84> od the avtorjev, k sm jih naštela... verjetno je faust še najbližje tolkienu :P
<Grumpek> dej dej
<Grumpek> nima za burek
<sasa84> goethejev faust je pa izjemen
<Grumpek> Ce bi Tolkiena dejansko prebrala, bi vidla, da je tip ustvaru paralelno resnicnost
<Grumpek> in to ne samo neki na silo
<Grumpek> temvec skozi detajle in podatke
<Grumpek> nima niti enga konca v luftu
<sasa84> ja sej to vem... na našmu faxu so še clo diplomske na to temo se mi zdi
<sasa84> sam, lej...ne gre mi :)
<Grumpek> sej nobenga ne silim :) ce noces pac noces, your lost :D
<sasa84> uživam pač ob drugačnih zgodbah :)
<sasa84> moja kolegica npr. bere ene same kriminalke... to mi tud ne gre :)
<Grumpek> :)
<sasa84> vsak ma eno svoje veselje... kokr mam rada opero, ampak wagnerja pa ne kej preveč :P
<Grumpek> jaz berem ama vse kar mi pade pod roke :)
<sasa84> jaz pa grem v knjigarno... pa mal pobrskam in kupm, če je kej pametnga
<sasa84> :D
<Grumpek> sej jaz tut :)
<Grumpek> se vec pa ebooki z neta
<sasa84> jst mam najraj stvar v rokah :P
<Grumpek> (mam 20G ebookov na ipadu) :D
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon smej se :P
<Grumpek> lepo da mas rada neki v rokah, sam nebi tle o tem :)
<Hekos> 0o
<sasa84> živjo Hekos :P
<Hekos> berem loge nazaj
<Hekos> bolano en
<Hekos> mislim.. kdo Å¡e bere knjige dan danes
<Hekos> fuj
<zdobersek> lmao, jst se ravno spravljam nazaj v njih
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Hekos, pa more človk mal brat... razmišljanje, besedni zaklad, mal svetovljanskosti
<Hekos> sam očitno ti smisu za humor pobere
<sasa84> ?
<Grumpek> :) jaz jih berem
<Grumpek> mas kaj proti ? who cares
<sasa84> Grumpek, midva sva brez humorja...sorči :)
<Grumpek> opazam ja :)
<sasa84> Hekos, a tud filozofske knjige pol odpadejo?
<Grumpek> alpa je humor postal malo weird
<Grumpek> Kaj pa solske knjige ? :)
<Grumpek> berilo 5 naprimer :D
<sasa84> Grumpek, zdj čakam kaj bo Hekos reku... mam kanta kle zravn na mizi in ga fliknem skoz okn, če mi kvar smisu za humor :))))
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> pravilno
<sasa84> don't mess with me immanuel :P
<Grumpek> :)
<Hekos> najbolj grozno je to, da je tale kanal v celoti logiran in dostopen googlu
<sasa84> mhm
<Hekos> dej moj username + random spovko na google
<Hekos> boom! strani in strani samih čudnih pogovorov
<sasa84> Hekos, ne smeš preklinjat :P
<Hekos> sej ne js
<Grumpek> ja a ne ves da je logiran ?
<Grumpek> tamle je en pridn bot, ki vse belezi
<Grumpek> :D
<Hekos> pač asociacije
<sasa84> Grumpek, a mejbi ubuntulog ? k jst ga skoz vabm na drink pa me ne Å¡ljivi 5 posto :(
<Grumpek> ja mozno
<sasa84> :D
<Grumpek> alpa je drugace usmerjen :)
<Grumpek> nikol ne ves
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> Grumpek, sej to me en mot... bo pa moj svetovalc, k bom šla naslednjič u šoping :P
<sasa84> 'taki' majo pač filing ^^
<Grumpek> ja to mas prav :)
<Hekos> zaka ženske mislijo, da če ni nekomu všeč, da je on avtomatsko gej
<Grumpek> kr poskusaj, mogoce pa se te usmili :D
<Hekos> pa da ma okus
<sasa84> Hekos, in pol jst pa Grumpek nimava smisla za humor??? :D
<Hekos> pffft
<Grumpek> hahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> <Hekos> najbolj grozno je to, da je tale kanal v celoti logiran in dostopen googlu
<sasa84> uuu, krejzula ;)
<CrazyLemon> [20:31:36] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-si] Welcome to #ubuntu-si. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Pepelka> IRC/TermsOfService - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> sej ne da ti lepo napiše vsakič k prideš na kanal
<CrazyLemon> ane :)
<Hekos> a sm reku da ne
<sasa84> Hekos je dns nek slabe volje :)
<Hekos> učit bi se mogu :(
<Grumpek> jebat ga, to pac spada k zivljenju :)
<sasa84> aaa, Hekos ... zto je tak problem s knjigami :)
<Hekos> ne k mojem.
<Grumpek> ja sam na zalost temu ne mores pobegnit
<Hekos> hey, z veseljem preberem tam pa tam kak manual
<sasa84> Hekos, če si se odloču za določen študij...učenej spada zraven
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> ja manual... dokler na manualu ne pise SAP :D
<Hekos> js sm se odloču za najenostavnejši študij kar jih je
<sasa84> to je?
<Grumpek> ker potem manuali dobijo nove razseznosti :)
<Hekos> v treh letah smo meli prva tva predmeta za učit pa seminarske delat
<Hekos> drugač se nimaš kej učit
<sasa84> Hekos, dobr zate ;)
<sasa84> zdj pa povej kam hodš... zdj k diplomiram ne vem kaj nej študiram naprej :P
<Hekos> aja, uni računalništvo
<Grumpek> lol ?
<Grumpek> kje pa ?
<sasa84> kp?
<Hekos> mb
<Grumpek> ker letnik ?
<Hekos> 3
<Grumpek> no to pa ti ne verjamem :D
<Hekos> povprečje 9.3
<Grumpek> ja sam da se tam nic ne ucis :)
<Grumpek> to pa ti ne verjamem
<Hekos> nop
<Hekos> delaš naloge
<Hekos> oziroma vaje
<Hekos> če nardiš, znaš vse kar tabiš za izpit
<Grumpek> a to pa ni ucenje ?
<Hekos> nop
<Grumpek> ok :)
<Hekos> to je dejansko problem katerga rešuješ
<Grumpek> pol se jaz tut nisem nic ucil :D
<Hekos> ne pa na pamet piflanje
<Hekos> jap.
<Grumpek> sej ucenje ne pomeni na pamet piflanje
<Hekos> to je definicija
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> ti se kr tolaz :D
<sasa84> učenje je spreminanje kvalitet tud ;)
<sasa84> sistematično znanje in nekakšen vzgojni prosec
<sasa84> proces
<CrazyLemon> torej ko si se ti učil hodit...si se na pamet piflal hojo? :>
<Hekos> jap
<Hekos> Å¡e zdej ne znam pav
<Hekos> prav*
<Hekos> spijem par pirov pa gre vse v pozabo
<Grumpek> hehe zdej bo iz trme zanikal
<Hekos> :D
<Hekos> whatever.
<Hekos> pač ne maram si zapomnt stvari katere nkol ne rabiš pa jih lohk zmer na hitrco pogledaš na google
<Grumpek> dolocene pac moras znat na pamet :)
<Grumpek> recimo kak se nardi if stavek
<Grumpek> pa for zanka
<Grumpek> itd
<Hekos> to se naučiš sproti
<Grumpek> sam se vedno se naucis :D
<Hekos> ne sediš dva dni pred knjigo pa vsako črko posebi gledaš
<CrazyLemon> a si dislektik?
<Hekos> ne ?
<sasa84> Hekos, jaz sem pa gledala vsako črko posebi..k sm delala izpit iz hebrejščine :P
<Grumpek> jaz pa ko sem delal izpise v arabscini :D
<Grumpek> sej ne da sem zastopu karkoli
<Hekos> pač hotu sm povedat, da programiranja se ne boš naučil brez pisanja kode
<sasa84> no... jaz pa Grumpek sva bulla v same črke in šele čez čas pršla do besed :P
<Grumpek> tut pisanje kode je ucenje
<Grumpek> mi ti sam to pravimo :)
<sasa84> seveda
<Hekos> učenje z vajo
<Hekos> učenje z namenom da neki znaš napravit
<Grumpek> vaja je samo nacin ucenja
<Grumpek> nic vec
<sasa84> učenje čist s pedagoškega vidike je tud to, da se npr. zdj z nami učiš npr. potrpljenja :)
<Hekos> ne z namenom, da boš neki pač vedo
<Grumpek> se vedno je ucenje :)
<Hekos> evo, to je praktično!
<Hekos> nisem pred knjigi in se ne učim primerov potrpežlivosti
<Grumpek> kaj z namenom, da bos neki vedu... tole je protislovno
<Grumpek> :D
<Hekos> ampak z try/fail
<Grumpek> ti se ucis zato, da nebi neki vedel ?
<Hekos> ne
<sasa84> ja Hekos ... ampak človek nima časa, da se bo celo življenej učil sam iz izkušenj
<Grumpek> niti nima smisla
<sasa84> določeno znanje nam more bit posredovano a ne
<Grumpek> ker smo razvili civilizacijo da se nam tega ni treba
<Hekos> granted
<Grumpek> recimo to, da je ogenj vroc... da drvo gori, da je noz oster
<sasa84> a si bral mogoče emil od rousseau-ja?
<Grumpek> to so vse znanja
<Grumpek> ki smo jih prenesli
<Hekos> otroka ne boš naučil da je ogenj vroč tk da mu boš slikico nariso
<Grumpek> ceprav so zdajle smesna in samoumevna
<Grumpek> sam 30k let nazaj pa niso bla
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> a mu bos roko v ogenj dal ?
<Hekos> če pa boš dosegu, da se ga ne bo šou dotikat, boš mu pa sam eno fobijo dal
<zdobersek> se en dan na slovenskem Ubuntu support kanalu ...
<Hekos> in se ga bo vedno bal
<sasa84> lol, oj zdobersek :)
<Grumpek> ubuntu je prfect... ne nuca supporta
<Grumpek> ;)
<Hekos> če se pa enkrat mal opeče, bo pa vedo da ni kul
<Hekos> ni "cool"
<Hekos> :D
<sasa84> Hekos, na otroka boš zatulu, če bo hotu po štedilniku šart... zakaj? zato ker ga imaš rad in nočeš, da se opeče
<sasa84> kok mu boš pa povedu, da ne sme it na cesto?
<Grumpek> no lej pol pa se iz izkusenj uci... rad bi da mi sprogramiras DSP procesor, da bo GSM signal dekodiral :)
<Grumpek> good luck... cya in next life
<Grumpek> ce pa preberes teorijo pa je zadeva trivialna
<Hekos> spet si nekam Å¡ou z mojem bistvu
<Grumpek> ne nisem
<Grumpek> super primer je... try/error te ne bo pripelu nikamor
<Grumpek> teorija iz knjige pa je 20 min dela
<Grumpek> torej posredovano znanje
<Hekos> ok.. in potem sprogramiraš
<Hekos> torej, znanje si uporabo za praktično
<sasa84> Grumpek, to ej npr. dober primer ja, da pač nimamo časa, da bi se vsega naučil iz izkušnje
<Grumpek> tocno tako :)
<Hekos> no
<Hekos> ka pa ko se morš učit stvari, katere nimajo blage veze z ničemer kar počneš ?
<Hekos> in so same seb namen ?
<sasa84> Hekos, to vsi počnemo :)
<Hekos> EVO, TEGA NE MARAM
<sasa84> ja, ampak more bit
<Hekos> i rest my case.
<Grumpek> zadeva ma prevec registrov, da se bi spilal pa probaval kaj nardi ker reg... sam ce pa preberes kako je treba nardit pa mas par minutk pa si zadevo izpelal... se pravi si se iz knjige naucil znanja, s katerim lahko resis dejanski problem
<Hekos> ja Grumpek.
<Hekos> sej nisem reku da ne smeš
<Grumpek> ja kaj pa te spet moti :D
<Hekos> ker dejansko so tut vaje na faxu take
<sasa84> Hekos, lej, vzemiva kemijo v gimnaziji.. res nimam pojma več kaj se je šlo, bla mi je totalna muka... ampak kaj sem se naučila iz kemije v gimnaziji? da če mi kakšna stvar ne gre, si pa morm vzet 2 dni časa namest enga... al pa koga prost za pomoč npr.
<Hekos> dajo ti navodilo, nared to... ti zapraviš dva dni na google
<Grumpek> to da bos vedu, da se to da nardit s tem pa tem procom na tak pa tak nacin ?
<Hekos> pol pa pol urce programiraš
<Grumpek> kaj pa ce nimas 2 dni ?*
<Grumpek> ce mas samo 20 min
<Grumpek> recimo danes... nam pade centralni server ven
<Hekos> torej si se naučila in privadla, da se znaš eno stvar naučit in jo znat za dva dni
<Hekos> pol pa pozabit
<Grumpek> proizvodnja stoji... vsaka minuta je par 1000 evrov
<Grumpek> torej nimamo 2 dni googlanja
<Grumpek> popravi vceraj
<Grumpek> to je navodilo
<sasa84> ne Hekos, nisem se takrat naučila SAMO kemije, ampak še druge stvari, ki se jih drugač neb
<Hekos> ok, vajina argumenta sta nasprotujoča
<Grumpek> skratka veljata 2 pravila... znanje je zlato... pa cez 7 let vse prav pride
<Hekos> ne nimaš čas dva dni googlat, ker morš znat
<Hekos> ne morš vsega znat ker je preveč
<Hekos> rabiš pa takoj znat
<Grumpek> seveda je prevec
<Hekos> točno tk
<Grumpek> sam ce si racunalnicar ti znanje teologije nic ne hasne
<Grumpek> znanje racunalnistva pa velik
<Grumpek> in znat moras racunalnistvo
<sasa84> Grumpek, obratno pa prav pride :))))
<Hekos> točno to že cel čas govorim
<Grumpek> v nulo in ne 2 dni googlanja
<Grumpek> oz iskat resitve
<Grumpek> racunalnistvo pa ni samo programiranje
<Grumpek> dalec od tega
<Hekos> kdo je pa to spet reku
<Hekos> 1. če se učiš iz knjig dejstva jih boš pozabu
<Hekos> a veš zaka ma cerkev vsako leto iste stvari na isti dan ?
<Grumpek> 1. ucenje iz knjig NI piflanje dejstev
<sasa84> Hekos, zarad 'spomina' - memoria
<Hekos> točno tk.
<Grumpek> primer... sapovi manuali... manual za pravice nastavljat ima 400 strani... je trdo vezana knjiga
<Grumpek> in to moras znat, ce delas s tem
<Hekos> ok
<Grumpek> in tudi vedet kaj je mogoce in kaj ne
<Hekos> jap
<Grumpek> ampak to ti pove knjiga
<Grumpek> nihce drug
<Grumpek> google pa sploh ne
<sasa84> jaz bi tko rekla... so različna znanja: ene stvari mormo znat u nulo, druge stvari bi mogl znat izboljšat (bit kreativni), pr enih stvareh pa mormo met tako znanje, da vemo kje poiskat
<Hekos> no zdej mi pa povej eno knjigo, brez katere ne more bit noben računalničar
<Grumpek> velik vendorjev ma te informacije lepo locked in za tiste posvecene, ki jim placajo support :)
<sasa84> Hekos, index :))))
<sasa84> aja...tega ni več ni zdej :)
<Grumpek> von neumann computer model :)
<Hekos> ne preveč iskat, ker je ni. računalničar je popolnoma naravoslovna veda. torej ni nobenih bedarij, katere si jih je nekdo nekoč zmislu in jih morajo zdej vsi sledit
<Grumpek> ja pa si je
<Hekos> brez pogojno
<Grumpek> von neumann :)
<Hekos> obstajajo druge
<Grumpek> celotni racunalniski model mu sledi do pike
<Hekos> hahah
<Hekos> ne.
<Hekos> niti pribljižno
<Grumpek> ne ?
<Grumpek> ok resvetli me
<Grumpek> :D
<sasa84> ja vsaka znanost ma določene principe/norme po katerih se ravna...tud rač.
<sasa84> to je pač temeljni aparat v katerem deluje
<Hekos> sasa84, točno tk. principi. resnice.
<Hekos> ne pa pravilniki
<sasa84> itak... jst zdej ne morm narest neke ekonomske analize, ker pojma nimam kok stvari v ekonomiji grejo
<sasa84> ne poznam unga ekonomista iz začetka 20. stoletja, ne poznam unga grafa xy, ne poznam take enačbe...pojma nimam
<Hekos> sasa84, če bi bla zgodovina mal drugačna, a bi bla ekonomija vedno ista
<Hekos> ?
<sasa84> to bi mogla jaz mal osvojit, da bi znala npr. pol svoj pogled predstavt
<Grumpek> no pa poglejmo... vsak komputer ma V/I, glavni pomnilnik in CPU
<Grumpek> drzi ?
<Hekos> jap
<Grumpek> to je von neumannov model
<Grumpek> V/I, CPU in main memory
<Hekos> če tk poenostaviš, si se praktično usedu na temelj
<Grumpek> sej to je temelj
<Grumpek> von neumann je temelj
<Grumpek> zal :)
<Grumpek> in vsak ga pozna
<Hekos> zaka žal ?
<Hekos> jap
<Grumpek> pa se ve ne
<sasa84> Grumpek, a brez CPU neb Å¡lo? :)))))))))))))
<Hekos> ne
<Grumpek> ne vem :)
<sasa84> ;)
<Grumpek> sprobaj
<Grumpek> mogoce ti rata
<Grumpek> :D
<sasa84> to bo pa sašin model
<sasa84> in to se boš učil Hekos ! ;)
<Hekos> no, zdej smo pa do bistva pršli
<Hekos> obstaja le par osnovnih modelov
<Hekos> torej ne morš svojga odkrit brez odkriješ neki revolucionarnega na prodročju fizike praktično
<Grumpek> tehnicno gledano to drzi
<Hekos> za razliko od ekonomije.. če se enmu kurcu sprgne nardi svoj sistem
<Grumpek> tam pri relativnosti je se malo placa za kaj pametnega odkrit
<sasa84> Grumpek, jap, v kvantni mamo Å¡e Å¡anse :)))
<Hekos> in če mu vsi sledijo v tem seveda..
<Grumpek> sam osnovne modele moras znat in nisi se jih naucil z gledanjem v luft ane
<Hekos> osnovi modeli so logični
<Hekos> in .. glej glej.. enostavni
<Grumpek> so, ko jih 1x spoznas
<Hekos> jap
<Grumpek> to pa pise v knjigi
<Hekos> jap
<Grumpek> pa sma spet pri knjigah ;)
<Hekos> nism nkol reku, da mam kej proti knjigam
<Grumpek> in ucenje dejstev osnovnih modelov ni piflarija na pamet
<Hekos> ne, ni.
<Grumpek> pa je se vedno ucenje DEJSTEV
<Hekos> učenje tabel zaposlitve zadnjih 20 let je pa.
<Hekos> to so tut dejstva.
<Grumpek> a se moras to ucit ?
<Hekos> amapk mi nč ne pomagajo.
<sasa84> Hekos, sam za enga ekonomista je to mal drugač... more vidt kok je blo
<sasa84> al pa npr. soc. delavca
<Hekos> jap. ekonomisti so pač poklic, kater je sam seb namen
<Grumpek> za nekoga drugega pa so ti osnovni modeli cist mim, ker jih ne rabi... rabi pa nakupovalni seznam iz leta 1745
<Hekos> če ne bi blo nobenga ekonomista, bi se noben drug nebi rabu
<Grumpek> hehe Hekos ma neki proti ekonomistom :D
<sasa84> Hekos, sej sm rekla, da tud socialni delavci pogledajo kakšen tak graf ;)
<Hekos> preozko si me ocenu gotmilk_
<Hekos> Grumpek, sorry
<sasa84> al pa npr. psihologi... če delajo kakšno analizo med samomori in brezposelnimi :)
<Hekos> jap
<Hekos> zato greš pa pogledaš kake so statistike
<Hekos> ne greš se jih na pamet učit
<sasa84> fanta... čikpavza...brb ;)
<Hekos> dejanko, če bi jih na pamet znal, bi še majn vedu ka ti povejo
<Hekos> lohk maš vsako vero kot primer.
<Grumpek> zaka bi se jih na pamet ucil... sej jih je ze 300x vidu, so mu cist logicne in si jih mimogrede zapomni :)
<Grumpek> torej se jih ni ucil na pamet
<Grumpek> samo delal je z njimi
<Hekos> Grumpek, OMG končno si dojel ka ti hočm povedat
<Grumpek> ampak zakaj za vraga ti tolk meces ven to piflanje :D
<Hekos> da se ne maram učit na pamet stvai ampak hočem delat z njimi
<Grumpek> kaj te je grdi grdi prfoks prisilu, da se naucis 3 strani na pamet ? :)
<Hekos> ja :(((
<Grumpek> bi pa tak reku :D
<Grumpek> lej potolaz se... se hujse bo ;)
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> a smo pršli do konca? :)
<sasa84> grem mal tv pogledat....če je še hokej :)))))
<Grumpek> je se
<Grumpek> nc grem jaz se malo za knjige :P
<Grega> a je kaj novega v 12.04?
<sasa84> zmagaaaaal ;)
<CrazyLemon> Grega ni hudih novosti
<CrazyLemon> but dont quote me on that :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..je ena huda novost
<CrazyLemon> HUD
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Grega> hm, zdaj se mi pa je zacelo pet; where da hud, where da hud, where da hood at?!
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon, dns te nism še nč posebi pozdravla :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a nisi? no biggie! :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RbS5qGiDVQY    ta skrita kamera je čist huda :D
<Pepelka> Bunny Boiler - Balls Of Steel      - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<Grega> where da hood, where da hood, where da hood at??!?!
<CrazyLemon> da hood at alt man at alt
<Grega> alt+ctrl+del ?
<CrazyLemon> dont overthink it
<Grega> :(
<Grega> kdaj bo moj phone ponudil update?
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> kateri telefon pa provider
<Grega> s2, simobil
<CrazyLemon> jutri
<Grega> LAZES!!!
<Grega> lol
<Grega> ali pac? :)))
<CrazyLemon> Nadgradnja za Samsung Galaxy S II na ICS (Android 4.0) bo za Si.mobilove uporabnike na voljo z 20.4. Posodobitev programske opreme boste lahko izvedli preko telefona (FOTA) ali preko PC orodja Kies.
<CrazyLemon> why doubts i dont even know
<Grega> hm, ne gre tebi vrjet kr tak..
<CrazyLemon> c c c :/
<Grega> vem :/
<Grega> eh, ce sploh ni nic novega
<sasa84> ah ja... :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> a greš sajbrat?
<CrazyLemon> gledam TBBT
<CrazyLemon> torej ne :D
<sasa84> ah...ok
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/DUaSl.jpg
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84> nočko vsem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pridn bod
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1424-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1424-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1400-5: GSettings desktop schemas regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1400-5/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> o smotko :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa <2.71
<CrazyLemon> A Chinese family of 5, named Chu, Bu, Hu, Su and Fu decided to immigrate to the United States; in order to get a visa, they had to adapt their names to American standards.
<CrazyLemon> Chu became Chuck.
<CrazyLemon> Bu became Buck.
<CrazyLemon> Hu became Huck.
<CrazyLemon> Fu and Su decided to stay in China.
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/xZ2vS.gif
<sasa84> Grega, ? :)
<sasa84> ta se pa umika a :D
<Hekos> yay, fertik.. zdej lohk vse spet pozabim
<Hekos> worst part: "hacker" je bil na izpitu uporabljen na negativen način
<Grega> NO FUCKING WAY!!
<Grega> a si se vstal in sel?
<CrazyLemon> očitno je..dokler je zdej kle :>
<Grega> to je najmanj kar mores naredit
<Grega> ceprav, jaz ne bi vec nikoli sel na taksna predavanja
<Grega> mogoce bi celo gladovno stavkal
<Grega> ja, bi.. samo bi naskrivaj jedo
<zdobersek> LMAO<
<zdobersek> ,
<zdobersek> @ Mr. Tanzer
<zdobersek> hacker, you'll be free, hacker, you'll beeee freeeeeee
<sasa84> Grega, LOL
<sasa84> Hekos, jaz bi se tud uprla
<sasa84> ps: a si se napiflu? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si za en sajbr? :P
<Hekos> jap, napiflu sm se
<Hekos> sam napiso sm na vrh izpita v vlkih črkah, da ne strinjam z izrazom
<Hekos> ampak vseen tole so stvari, katere želite slišat od mene:"
<Grega> lol, kje dobim ta posnetek cepinove?
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kje je zdaj update, laznivec? :>
<smotko> sem poskusu zdj seenkrat wine nalozit pa mi zdj neki o nekompatibilnih verzijah jamra
<smotko> se sploh ne bom vec ukvarjal s tem.
<CrazyLemon> Grega na izklopu
<CrazyLemon> in ga boš že dobu :)
<l0wkey> re
<CrazyLemon> lp
<l0wkey> kwa zdaj banda
<CrazyLemon> just chillin'
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> tiho!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj ne bluzi
<sasa84> bom pršla ke pa boš vidu...
<sasa84> ps: a greš sajbrat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni mi všeč da tok siliš vame :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sorči no
<sasa84> ja pol grem pa spat, če nau nč :P
<sasa84> pridni bodte pa držte se ;)
<sasa84> nočk ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-21
<sasa84_> juhuuuu
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a si kle' NEKI BI TE RABLA NO :(
<sasa84_> al pa koga drzga... rada bi, če mi dela google cloud za printat :P
<CrazyLemon> tist k uporablja korupcijski operacijski sistem si ne zasluži moje pozornosti..adijo!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, nism jst kriva, če ubuntu noče printat tko kt bi mogl na hp 8500 :(
<CrazyLemon> lažeš kradeš bolhe ješ..v šolo hodiš in windowse uporabljaš! :/
<sasa84_> men je tud hudo :(((
<sasa84_> sam jih maximum 1x na mesc... takrat k printam na ta komp
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj misliš da js lahko dam printat na tvoj printer
<sasa84_> v glavnem...en mejl boš poslou za probo :P
<sasa84_> zto k kle je eprint ;)
<CrazyLemon> opala
<CrazyLemon> no dej mail na privat
<sasa84_> pejd na gugl čet...se bova pomenla ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://distilleryimage6.instagram.com/c31bf30e8aca11e19e4a12313813ffc0_7.jpg
<sasa84_> car...al pa carica ;)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<porcupine> halo ludvik, as duma?
<porcupine> hal francl, ja sm duma zdela ja... kva pa je?
<porcupine> a vsi drkate, al kva?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi si nekdo zaslužu kšn kick mejbi? :P
<porcupine> sasa84: popuši mi urac, ti k maš IQ tak kot tvoj pes
<porcupine> sasa84: popuši mi kurac, ti k maš IQ tak kot tvoj pes
<porcupine> sasa84: popuši mi kurac, ti k maš IQ tak kot tvoj pes
<porcupine> no dej benite me, jebem vm mater slovensko
<porcupine> pezdetki eni
<porcupine> hahahahaha, lohk mi sam pušite cigaro
<porcupine> sasa84: kva je kurba, a me boš mamici povedala?!
<porcupine> hahahahahah
<porcupine> pizdica mala zabita
<porcupine> ahaha
<porcupine> JEEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> nč mi ne morte pizdice
<porcupine> nč mi ne morte pizdice
<porcupine> nč mi ne morte pizdice
<porcupine> nč mi ne morte pizdice
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> JEBEM VM MATER SLOVENSKO !!!
<porcupine> hahahaha
<porcupine> slovenski linux je u kurcu
<porcupine> slovenski ubuntu je tok slabo preveden d je kr groza.... prekleti đankiji
<porcupine> a ste na drogah ko prevajate ubuntu stringe u slovenščino?
<porcupine> banda sakramenska !!!
<sasa84> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> joj kje je aljoša da si prebere http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/k-smrti-30-letnice-prispevalo-devet-litrov-kokakole-na-dan/281568
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> K smrti 30-letnice prispevalo devet litrov kokakole na dan :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 9l???
<sasa84> jeeej :S
<Grumpek> em koga pa je blo uno tam gor ?
<Grumpek> slaba droga ?
<sasa84> tipo me je kliknu pa vprašu, če sm baba in mam ubuntu... pa če mi ga je tip inštaliru, d kao babe no go... in da je on rač. genij
<Grumpek> aha
<Grumpek> slaba droga torej :)
<sasa84> Grumpek, pa ja...je že dost povedu na čem je :P
<sasa84> zihr so mu moko prodal namest koke :P
<Grumpek> noja moka nima takih stranskih ucinkov
<Grumpek> prej kak pantakan
<sasa84> https://firefoxflicks.mozilla.org/en-US/video/twilight/
<sasa84> Grumpek, mogoče... jim je še kej od krompirja ostal :P
<Grumpek> ja :D
<sasa84> ah ja... :)
<sasa84> Grumpek, povej tetici saši.. asi kej priden?
<Grumpek> vedno in povsod :)
<Grumpek> vprasanje je ali je tetica sasa kaj pridna
<sasa84> vedno in povsod ^^
<sasa84> vpraš CrazyLemon
<Grumpek> mah on se bo zlagal
<sasa84> to pa tud res :)
<sasa84> tetica saša je zlo pridna... mal diplomo še štima, po bajti je pospravla... v glavnem... takim se reče "za ožent"
<Grumpek> resnicno :)
<Grumpek> jaz pa sem s sihta prsu mal prejle ;)
<uni4dfx> u dons ste mel pa cel dogodek na #ubuntu-si :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, oja :)
<sasa84> Grumpek, priden... si že v službi al kt študent mal?
<Grumpek> student? hmmm kdaj je ze to blo ?
<Grumpek> aja boni so bli se papirnati :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> grumpek...pol si ti že stara garda ;)
<Grumpek> lol tolk star pa tut nisem :D
<sasa84> a za letnik se sme vprašat?
 * sasa84 deluje kt 'lovača' :P
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> drugace pa se sme
<Grumpek> ni nobena skrivnost
<Grumpek> 82 :)
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> vrjetn delaš v kšni rač. firmi?
<Grumpek> pravzaprav ne :)
<Grumpek> delam pa na informatiki :)
<sasa84> eni upamo, d bomo vsaj kšno službo dobil :P
<Grumpek> prejkoslej se bo to tut zreguliralo
<Grumpek> ali pa bo vmes kaka bajta gorela pa se ne ve :)
<sasa84> ma ja...sj zdj junija mislm diplomirat pol pa ne vem kok naprej...
<sasa84> pišuka Grumpek, letos 30 že? (ok, take čist izven...sam vseen) :)))
<Grumpek> jebat ga tut tak pride ane :)
<Grumpek> tukaj pa ne morem nic nardit :D
<sasa84> ne...lohk sam rojstni list ponarediš ;))
<Grumpek> hehe pomagalo pa bo res :D
<sasa84> to je pr nas ena ženska v našem kraju... še v stih časih v začetku 20. stoletja
<sasa84> ponaredila takrat 1903 na 1908...da bo kao mlaj
<sasa84> pol pa je potegnla čez 100...ji je blo pa žal :)))
<Grumpek> hehehe :D
<sasa84> Grumpek, nč ne spreminjej..1x že prou pride :))
<Grumpek> jaz tut tak pravim
<Grumpek> itak pa ne vem kje so tisti papirji :D
<sasa84> mami ma zihr ;)
<Grumpek> verjetno
<sasa84> verjetno še uno zapestnico iz porodnišnice :)))
<Grumpek> ka pa vem :)
<sasa84> pa prvi zob, prvi koder, prvi Å¡tumf in vse kar je prvo :P
<Grumpek> ma nek spravljeno ce ze ma... nisem iskal :)
<Grumpek> brb
<sasa84> ok
<CrazyLemon> * sasa84 deluje kt 'lezbača' :P
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> a?
<sasa84> kaj pa veš CrazyLemon ... ;)
<sasa84> če bom kej preveč o tvoji sestri sprašvala...sm lohk sumljiva ^^
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam vn CrazyLemon ;)
<sasa84> spola še zraven gredočega ti pa ne povem :P
<sasa84> jou miške ;)
<uni4dfx> hellou
<sasa84> ooo uni4dfx ;)
<uni4dfx> zdravo sasa84
<uni4dfx> kaj bo dobrega
<sasa84> zmagal smo in izgubil ;)
<sasa84> govor o hokeju in fuzbalu :)))
<sasa84> ma lej...bo drugač... ti?
<wickux> morning
<sasa84> mornning wickux :)
<sasa84> -n ;)
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam spat ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko fantje, pridni bodte :)
<Sky[x]> lp kdo kle
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-22
<yang> Richard Stallman Museum of Modern Art Ljubljana 2012-04-21 http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/385554761/?tab=summary
<Pepelka> Richard Stallman @ Museum of Modern Art, Ljubljana 2012-04-21.ogv › isoHunt › the BitTorrent & P2P search engine
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/MWrDe.gif
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7qoFfC6nvI
<Pepelka> XBMC & YouTube on the Raspberry Pi!      - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> CrazyLemon: a so (ze) naprodaj ?
<yang> napovedovali so jih ze za lani
<sasa84> ooo yang :)
<sasa84> a vi veste, d ma dns naš miha RD? :)))
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang> o saska
<CrazyLemon> yang no..če si bil dovolj hiter so bili na prodaj ja
<CrazyLemon> sedaj se čaka da se naredijo večji batchi
<yang> kolk je to 5 minut ;)
<CrazyLemon> yang manj :)
<yang> ker so jih imeli samo 10k
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> aljoša je naroču cca. par ur pozneje ko so strani spet začele delat
<CrazyLemon> pa ga bo dobu enkrat junija
<yang> no saj, verjetno bo brez ethernet bug-a
<CrazyLemon> sej to je kul..ker zdej itak lahk sam programiraš gor..kar mene ne mika..js bi raje xbmc :)
<CrazyLemon> yang sej tudi teh 10k kosov je brez ethernet buga :)
<yang> jst bi raje tacga, ki ma ze beta software, da ni vse se tok alfa
<sasa84_> ooo CrazyLemon <3
<yang> ja, baje so neki prelotal pol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ <2.718
<CrazyLemon> yang niso prelotal..zamenjali so jih :)
<sasa84> joooj, ti zlatek moj mali...
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si opazla da sem iz Pi Å¡el na e? :>
<sasa84> morm odštet, da je krejzi vsaj 20+cm večji od mene :P
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> dragi moj CrazyLemon ...sem opazila, da ni več 3,14 ja :P
<sasa84> kaj bo pa pol? :P
<sasa84> 3, 2... a pol bo 1,...? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bom vidu če najdem kako zanimivo število :D
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/svet/v-albaniji-bodo-iskali-nafto.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V Albaniji bodo iskali nafto
<CrazyLemon> matr..še albanci bodo bogatejši kot mi
<yang> sasa84: a se ucis zaporednje stevila Pi :)
<sasa84> yang, ma ne... to mava jst pa CrazyLemon en tak paritveni ples :P
<yang> CrazyLemon: to so ze itak, ves kok gre burek v promet klele v LJ
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bo več dolg..ker k najdejo nafto gre burek nazaj v albanijo :D
<yang> ;))
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk bi se pa ti navadu burek delat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne znam delat testa :/
<sasa84> pa bi svojo burekdžinico odprl tm nekje v šalari
<CrazyLemon> tudi testo od pizze mi dela težave :/
<sasa84> dj dj...mal se boš že potrudu
<sasa84> pa tud... če ne bo mojstrov, bomo vse pojel :S
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: dobu danes prvi uradni android update :D
<Sky[x]> k so fixal en problem k ga majo eni s signalom pa je kr prek OTA sel ven
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] a ti si sam dal 4.0.x gor?
<yang> CrazyLemon: lahk prides klele do nase burekarne se bos naucil, testo je najbolj zajeban del, ko to obvladas je ostalo mala malca
<CrazyLemon> yang sj vem :D
<yang> on ga nardi na dva milimetra
<yang> pa ga mece naokol kt pico
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ja sam sem dal gor uradni IMG od googla
<CrazyLemon> ah
<Sky[x]> stock vrjanta
<yang> Sky[x]: jst studiram ze neki casa, kje dobit originalni googlov firmware...
<yang> Sky[x]: za kero verzijo ga imas
<Sky[x]> tukej mas vse https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images?hl=sl-SI#yakju
<Pepelka> Factory Images for Nexus Phones - Android &mdash; Google Developers
<yang> aha, to je sam za nexuse
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang> ne bo delal na mojmu
<Sky[x]> u lej stran si prenovil
<Sky[x]> kerga pa mas ?
<yang> samsung i5700
<yang> mislim, da je najvec 2.1
<Sky[x]> aja huh to pa nebi vedu
<yang> ampak so sami neki piratski firweri zanjga
<Sky[x]> jeba pol ja
<yang> pa se tisti so na nekih cudnih linkih
<yang> tko da...
<yang> cakam kr na galaxy S3
<yang> mogoce bo kaka pametna akcija
<Sky[x]> pametno
<yang> pa da bo take velikosti, da ga das v zep lahko
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kok velike žepe maš :D
<yang> jst sem bolj majhen clovek
<yang> tko, da ne prov velkih
<Sky[x]> jah S3 racunej kr pomoje v velikosti nota ali vec :)
<yang> verjetno bo vecji od s2
<Sky[x]> evo naredu update
<Sky[x]> dobr logo je ko updejtat :)
<yang> a si ga updejtu prek linuxa
<Sky[x]> ne zdj je bil en mini popravek sam 785kb sem sam dal install and restart
<Sky[x]> drgac pa prek osx sem delov update
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> note je kok..5"
<CrazyLemon> s3 bo okrog 4.7
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EZoqzarjWZI         haha..kok je mali smešen :D
<Pepelka> Baby can&#39;t stop laughing at vacuum!      - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze cutis kako potrebo po otrocih? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope :)
<CrazyLemon> tko star pa nisem :D
<zdobersek> skoda, bi ti saso spravu na grbo :>
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da je že nimam na grbi? :S
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> not enough!
<CrazyLemon> enough!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nea si zanikaj.
<CrazyLemon> sej si nea
<yang> a je kaksen irc kanal od tistega folka, ki dela slovenske podnapise pr filmih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si vidu oni dve zvezdi
<CrazyLemon> #lousy-translators-si
<zdobersek> Double Take
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..wat were
<zdobersek> !g double take hot problems
<Pepelka> Double Take - Hot Problems http://www.mojvideo.com/video-double-take-hot-problems/6ba6801b0d2f69bfa6c0
<yang> CrazyLemon: na kermu networku
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HeE6NWmDE
<Pepelka> Hot Problems (official single) - Double Take      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> yang joke je bil..če že ni bilo očitno iz naslova kanala :D
<CrazyLemon> 11,561 glasov »Všeč mi je«, 142,349 glasov »Ni mi všeč«
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha
<yang> CrazyLemon: bom pogledal na ponapisi.net morda majo kaj objavljeno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa če bi midva posnela kak komad
<CrazyLemon> zihr bi tudi mela par milijonov ogledov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bi, ampak po istem principu kot tele dve
<zdobersek> kar pa nej dubru
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek af kors..black problems bi se imenovala
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> uh jebote, catptcha mi je dal neke cudne indijske znake za vpisat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb76AobIgcU
<Pepelka> Scrubs - Turk_ Not gonna happen.mov      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t515784     lol @ komentar #2
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si mogoče probal http://www.sports-tracker.com/ ?
<Pepelka> Sports Tracker
<LorD_DDooM> Sem slišal dosti dobrih stvari, samo ne dela na Symbian, spletna stran rabi Flash, ... ne hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> js bom pa probal! :D
<LorD_DDooM> No daj, pa povej če je kej bolj kot Endomondo
<CrazyLemon> lej..slabše kot endomondo skoraj da ne more bit :D
<LorD_DDooM> Men je itaq bolj kot ne vseeno, ker te appi imajo samo basic support na Symbianu, vsenapredne stavri so na Adroid/iBad phonih
<LorD_DDooM> To so vaše domneve!
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja
<LorD_DDooM> kaj te pa pri Endomondo toliko moti? ;)
<CrazyLemon> natančnost :)
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sem šel v hrib
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je nonstop težil "excercise paused" "excercise resumed"
<CrazyLemon> in tako nonstop
<LorD_DDooM> To zato, ker si prehiter...its not a bug
<CrazyLemon> kakšenkrat v isti sekundi oboje
<CrazyLemon> right..prehiter...5km/h :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ja ne vem, meni še nikoli ni to zatežilo, edino enkrat mi je glitchalk sredi gozda, pa še to sumim,  da zato, ker sem prejel klic takrat.
<LorD_DDooM> Pa imam 5 let star phone
<LorD_DDooM> Lahk pa da imaš pocijo auto-pause vklopljeno
<LorD_DDooM> opcijo*
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ga pri 5 km/h začne blodit
<CrazyLemon> sej mam
<CrazyLemon> ampak če bi bil natančen ga to ne bi motlo
<CrazyLemon> ker cardiotrainer normalno delal
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/401642_3826180659627_1431095617_33470368_1360986315_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo na pir? :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<wickux> wb
<sasa84> oj wickux :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon od kdaj pa ti pir piješ
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si vidu kaka natakarca streže pir? :>
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> fake!
<uni4dfx> kje nej bi blo to drgač
<Aseq> ceska
<Aseq> napis zadaj na tabli je v cescini
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, slikco :P
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1612140
<CrazyLemon> hah
<Pepelka> [ROM] ICS 4.0.3 Alpha With partially working camera [UPDATE] - xda-developers
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e malo! :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a ni to čist brezveze razn če ti je že garancija potekla
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zakaj bi bil ICS brezveze?
<CrazyLemon> in v 85% primerih serviserji ne težijo glede garancije :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ker ga ne morš uporablat brez da stran vržeš garancijo
<CrazyLemon> RAM2 (Samsung) ne teži recimo
<uni4dfx> to pa skor ne verjamem
<uni4dfx> kokr vem komi čakajo da najdejo neki da jim ne bo treba zastojn delat
<CrazyLemon> kok sm bral niso tok hinavski kot misliš :)
<Hekos> ne boš ga tolk uniču da se ga ne bo dalo flešat
<Hekos> če ga pa, pa tut ne morjo dokazat, da si ga šou flašat
<Hekos> dokler nimaš kaka HTC-ja ameriškega k se hardver brika
<Hekos> :D
<sasa84> nočkoooo
<CrazyLemon> ameriški HTC?
<CrazyLemon> since when? :)
<Sky[x]> http://9gag.com/gag/3939113
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Meet the Tech Support Guy (Part 3)
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-15
<dz0ny> jutro delovni narode
<dz0ny> Å¡e koga heca 503  DNS error for hostname si.archive.ubuntu.com
<zdobersek> ponedeljek je, danes se ne dela upgradeov
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> mja problem je če virtualka rabi nove programe
<dz0ny> zgleda da moj internet provider suxz
<miha> dan
<zdobersek> GDAY
<dhbiker> mornin
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> dan sasa84
<sterna> huomenta (UGT)
<sasa84> oj miha, o sterna :)
<zdobersek> http://media.tumblr.com/3bfb7a478513975f630bd51d0b6cf264/tumblr_inline_mkgx1j8OLN1qz4rgp.gif
<sasa84> zdobersek, \o/
<sasa84> *đezva na plati*
<CrazyLemon> http://seznami.gov.si/DURS/main_neplacniki.html
<Seniorita> Seznam neplačnikov | Davčna uprava RS
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni me gor! :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če si "študentka" :p
<zdobersek> \o/ ni me gor!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa jst mam itak vse račune na kajmanskih otokih in v drugih "oazah" :P
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t564369
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Set Up Bumblebee With Bumblebee Configurator GUI [Nvidia Optimus]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wRFg6joRcvQ/set-up-bumblebee-with-bumblebee.html
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540615_10151845139254867_1049309278_n.jpg
<sterna> actually kr nice resitev
<miha> mhm
<sterna> sicer upam da je mejhn pes no
<sterna> pa da ga vn pelejo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get The Ubuntu Touch Feeling On The Unity Desktop With These Launcher Icons  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2JFFyvxxKBs/get-ubuntu-touch-feeling-on-unity.html
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2947
<Seniorita> Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal
 * dz0ny back to netz
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013041505906056
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Bober napadel in ubil moškega v Belorusiji
<Seniorita> »V bizarni nesreči, ko je moški poskušal fotografirati bobra, ga je slednji na koncu ubil...«
<CrazyLemon> da faq..bobri so evil
<lynxlynxlynx> bobri so dobri
<zdobersek> za jest/
<zdobersek> ?
<dz0ny> huh http://pic.armedcats.net/i/ic/icebone/2013/04/15/d0pebIM.gif
<zdobersek> condom challenge
<zdobersek> na redditu je blo cez vikend
<CrazyLemon> V skupini z dolgom od 300.000 do 500.000 evrov sta kar dva znana Slovenca. In sicer davčni svetovalec in predavatelj s področja davkov Rok Snežič
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> the irony
<zdobersek> teach me master!
<dz0ny> encrypted home /etc makes sense now http://www.jovicailic.org/2013/04/how-to-get-to-linux-root/
<Seniorita> You’re in the front of a Linux computer, you need a root access. What do you do? | Jovica Ilic
<Seniorita> »So, imagine that you are in front of some Linux computer to which you don't have any access. How do you get a root access? Restart the computer, in Grub menu choose (recovery mode) and on the next ...«
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič novega
<dz0ny> mhm eden je odkril :) al pa če boota z ključka drugega diska, same deal
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix: Google Chrome Can`t Be Installed In Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Due To Missing libudev0 Dependency  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UTVnBsywumo/fix-google-chrome-cant-be-installed-in.html
<dz0ny> bollocks ^
<zdobersek> BULLSHITE
<miha> Check out Ubuntu's newly designed website! http://www.ubuntu.com
<Seniorita> Home | Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Fast, secure and stylishly simple, the Ubuntu operating system is used by 20 million people worldwide every day.«
<zdobersek> so rad!
<sasa84_> ooo
<zdobersek> dan sasa84_!
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/sportvideo/footballvideo/9995279/Cat-invades-pitch-during-Dutch-premier-league-game.html
<Seniorita> Video: Cat invades pitch during Dutch premier league game - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »A black cat interrupted play during Heracles Almelo's 2-0 home defeat to FC Groningen in the Dutch Eredivisie on Saturday.«
<dz0ny> gim učijo na osnovnih šolah https://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/livestream/
<dz0ny> gimp* a for real?
<sasa84_> zdobersek, moja mala veverca <3
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: skor vse je odvisno od profesorja
<dz0ny> ja to je vedno
<dz0ny> je pa zanimivo, ker pri naših lokalnih mulcih nisem opazil da počnejo kaj več kot pp pa word
<dz0ny> in to Å¡e v 4 razredu, takrat smo mi na nek talk to me hodil :)
<dz0ny> vem pa da je ogroman razlika tud med Å¡olami
<CrazyLemon> mi nismo niti PPa meli v OS
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da je bil duke nukem
<dz0ny> mogoče 2 od 350 majo gimp gor
<dz0ny> pa ene trojance :)
<dz0ny> hey CrazyLemon a sedaj bo tudi ubuntu.si dobil redesign :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sure
<sasa84_> a LO4 al 3.5 uporablate?
 * CrazyLemon uporablja LOL
<dz0ny> 4
<sasa84_> fensi dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> sam ne vem kaka je razlika al pa če so kaj boljši ker jih samo za doc odpirat uproabljam
<CrazyLemon> razlika je
<CrazyLemon> 4 je veliko hitrejša
<lynxlynxlynx> pa boljši filtri
<dz0ny> filtri?
<CrazyLemon> yang ..ti govoriš o 280€ z naročnino za S2.. https://www.getgoods.de/smartphones-handys-und-festnetz/handys-und-smartphones/hersteller/samsung/578361/samsung-i9100-galaxy-s2-16gb-generation-1-1-2-ghz?c=56451    kle ga dobiš brez za 270 :)
<Seniorita> Samsung I9100 Galaxy S2 16GB Generation 1 1,2 Ghz | Samsung | Hersteller | Handys & Smartphones | Smartphones, Handys & Festnetz | getgoods.de
<Seniorita> »ohne Vertrag, ohne Branding, ohne Simlock Zeit, die Technologie von gestern zur�ckzulassen und mit Samsung Galaxy S II das Tor zu neuen M�glichkeiten aufzusto�en. Das Smartphone...«
<ziga555> 270€ za s2? too much
<maxipin> dz0ny tudi mene so in še sedaj učijo gimp na OŠ
<maxipin> Pa NVU tudi ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> filtri za uvoz
<dz0ny> huh nvu je pa stara zadeva, do tell more
<dz0ny> kaj se pa učite
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1800-1: HAProxy vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1800-1/
<maxipin> dz0ny sedaj se nič ne učimo, kljub temu da sem na "telekomunikacijski" šoli (elektro)
<yang> Kaj je tako bedasto proprietary narjen rtvslo stream
<zdobersek> boston boom :/
<yang> CrazyLemon: hvala za link, vendar upam, da so na ebayu se cenejsi
<yang> sploh pa jih nimajo vec pri Tusu
<dz0ny> a prenašajo yang
<CrazyLemon> yang zastonj ga ne boš dobu :>
<yang> dz0ny: youtube mi deluje, rtvslo pa ne
<CrazyLemon> yang pa uporabljaš rtvslo predvajalnik made by dz0ny ?
<CrazyLemon> </promo>
<yang> a to je nek proprietary predvajalnik ?
<CrazyLemon> yang !g site:ubuntu.si predvajalnik rtvslo
<Seniorita> RTVSlovenija, predvajalnik video vsebin portala ... - Ubuntu Slovenija https://www.ubuntu.si/2013/04/rtvslovenija-predvajalnik-video-vsebin-portala-rtvslo-si/
 * dz0ny se ne upa uporabit besedo foss
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://www.businessinsider.com/explosion-at-boston-marathon-2013-4
<Seniorita> Boston Marathon Explosions - Business Insider
<Seniorita> »Breaking...«
<yang> huh, no ja, ne vem kok je tvoj program kompatibilen s trisquelom
<dz0ny> pics with limbs in airt nsf
<dz0ny> yang: gtk libvlc
<yang> erm ? kaksen package rabim
<yang> to si ti naredil cisto nek custom program
<dz0ny> yp
<yang> zdej ce je zadeva FREE, ga lahko priporocim, da ga portajo v trisquel
<dz0ny> odvisen je ot rtmpdump pa vlc paketa
<CrazyLemon> pa od rtvslo odvetnikov
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> ko bo izšel vlc 2.2 bo pa tudi brez rtmdump delal
<yang> no saj ce predvaja druge programe ki niso rtvslo, je prav tako primeren
<dz0ny> and that
<yang> ceprav ok, ti si ga poimenoval rtvslo program
<dz0ny> r7vslo better .)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Website Undergoes Subtle Revamp  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ja5kfzCC_6g/ubuntu-website-gets-subtle-revamp
<yang> packages contain "libvlc" in their name: libvlccore-dev libvlc5 libvlc-dev libvlccore5
<yang> vse poberem ?
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> prek ctypes gre to pomen da dev rabiš
<yang> sej VLC drugac mam
<yang> a lahk tut prek VLC-ja gledam
<dz0ny> en dolg ukaz je ja
<yang> ja ker ce tole vrzem v vlc http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/v-zivo-tv-slovenija-1/tv.slo1/
<Seniorita> V ŽIVO: TV Slovenija 1 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.«
<yang> mi nic ne predvaja
<dz0ny> ja fora je ker uproabljajo rtmp ki ga stable build ne zna dekodirat
<dz0ny> rtmpgw je proxy iz rtmp > http
<dz0ny> potem pa vlc predvaja
<dz0ny> mplayer ne zna ne enega ne drugega
<dz0ny> oziroma predvaja samo je a/v nesinhroniziran
<dz0ny> enako je z gstreamer
<yang> no daj
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BH6mNYRCYAAbPrr.jpg:large sick
<yang> saj lahko samo nardis wishlist za trisquel, in morda obrazlozis da je program free, ce te interesira, da bi bil vkljucen, brezveze da sem jaz posrednik
<zdobersek> vsaj en je shodu
 * zdobersek off to hell
<yang> >> packages usually end  up in debian or ubuntu first and then we get it. but let me  look in the source code and see if it says anything
<zdobersek> eh ... se oproscam.
<yang> >> the source code also contains the GPL 3 license. so i  think it would be safe to assume the program is free
<yang> dz0ny: morda lahko joinas momentalno #trisquel in obrazlozis zadevo, bi blo fino
<yang> dz0ny: se zanimajo, da bi ga vkljucili, ce se ti da obrazlozit
<sasa84_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5H6Y3-_D6A&feature=share
<Seniorita> How they record emotional scenes in the Mexican soap opera - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Najbolje slike, klipovi i vicevi, sve na jednom mjestu: http://popravimidan.com/«
<dz0ny> yang: sec
<tinkster> dober vecer ... kako st kaj?
<maxipin> z avtobusom
<maxipin> ;)
<sasa84_> tinkster, bo bo
<sasa84_> ti?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: LibreOffice izginotje teksta, hrošči, neshranjevanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40034/#p40034
<dz0ny> yang pa se kakšen bug bo treba popravit
<dz0ny> :)
<tinkster> Truden, in "sweaty" (? slovensko)
<tinkster> Tekel sem na delo
<tinkster> Bom imel prho v ~ 5 minutah, ko bom se shladil
<dz0ny> tinkster: Utrujen in prepoten :)
<tinkster> hvaliu
<tinkster> ^iu^a^
<tinkster> not sure how that happeend
<yang> dz0ny: ja sej, to se razume...pac program se nadgradi
<tinkster> severly unco after the run ;D
<sasa84_> ooo LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> iii sasa84_
<sasa84_> ^^
<sasa84_> grrrr :D
<LorD_DDooM> Nič te ne vidim tu naokoli, a špricas ure na faksu
<sasa84_> v sredo sem bla pa petk ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Takrat kot dež
<sasa84_> :(
<sasa84_> sorči :(
<LorD_DDooM> Ma hecam se :(
<sasa84_> al vem lordi ;)
<sasa84_> zdej pa šibam pančat
<sasa84_> pridni bodite in lepo spite ;)
<sasa84_> lahkonočko :)
<LorD_DDooM> LN
<zdobersek> https://vine.co/v/bFdt5uwg6JZ
<Seniorita> Doug's post on Vine
<zdobersek> tik ob slovenski zastavi
<tinkster> A je "Tekel sem na delo" pravilno?
<tinkster> Or should it be "za delo"? "k delu"?
<zdobersek> tinkster: 'Tekel sem na delo' is correct.
<tinkster> hvala lepa
<tinkster> oops
<tinkster> gone
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-16
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1801-1: curl vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1801-1/
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<zdobersek> 11AM
<zdobersek> get yo shit together m8
<sterna> UGT, bitch.
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> aja je ze sel :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek AM means morning! :)
<zdobersek> keine scheisee
<zdobersek> scheisse*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: logiru si se gor ob 11:00 CEST
<dz0ny> zihr ma time machine tako kot Iranci
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> [10:44:29] <CrazyLemon> mornin'
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> 15 minut sem zgresu
<zdobersek> my argument is SO invalid now
<CrazyLemon> it so is
<zdobersek> And so you choose to live a lie.
<zdobersek> kasneje.
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyPnQw_Lqds&feature=endscreen
<Seniorita> The Hunger Games: Catching Fire - Exclusive Teaser Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Coming to theaters November 22nd, 2013... Watch the trailer and experience the phenomenon like never before, only at the Hunger Games Explorer! - http://www....«
 * CrazyLemon pukes a bit
<dz0ny> for real, sej bukve so ok
<dz0ny> al imaš rajši romance
<CrazyLemon> preferiram komedije pa akcije
<CrazyLemon> hunger games je v istem košu kot recimo.. twilight :)
<dz0ny> mja tja ne paše
<dz0ny> oziroma zakaj je tam?
<CrazyLemon> ker mi ne paše :)
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> prevelik hype for nothing :)
<dz0ny> a ne moreš oblečt ali ni dobrega okusa?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa potem prebereš? al ti je bila angleščina v zibelko dana?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preberem?
<dz0ny> books
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i do not read them.. i read pdfs :)
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<dz0ny> epub, pdf se dobi sam Å¡e revije
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> pdf knjige ter zapiske
<CrazyLemon> to je moje edino čtivo :)
<dz0ny>  http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/16/us-iran-quake-idUSBRE93F0E120130416
<Seniorita> Major earthquake rocks Iran, Gulf and India| Reuters
<Seniorita> »DUBAI (Reuters) - A major 7.8 magnitude earthquake struck Iran near the border with Pakistan on Tuesday and tremors were felt in India and Gulf states.The U.S. Geological Survey said the quake hit at«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Button Tweaked to Meet ‘Cultural & Aesthetic’ Expectations  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Y_0vhhoJhWA/clockwise-ubuntu-logo-button
<dz0ny> But for designers, who speak a language that’s heavily based on symbolism, the change of direction will be seen a touch of finesse aimed at reassuring the subconscious eye with a familiar shapes, patterns and flows.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<sasa84> http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8
<Seniorita> PornStars - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<sasa84> tole ej zate... pornstars before&after :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 before & after .. sex?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> https://www.google.com/fusiontables/data?docid=1Ke--JpLKyygHzr4r2e2qcnEDODaGDnwFof-l3bo#rows:id=1
<Seniorita> Google Fusion Tables
<sasa84> lol dz0ny
<sasa84> a to je tko, če daš v jpg? :P
<dz0ny> pol pa google poindeksira, why bother
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> recycleman! :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: drugač nsiem vedel da obstaja notranjski regijski park
<dz0ny> sem misli lda so to skenslal povsod
<dz0ny> se pa lepo vid občinske meje zaradi tega
<dz0ny> nisem*
<sasa84> dz0ny, jp... mislm d je schein Å¡efe
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Improve Power Usage / Battery Life In Linux With TLP  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Sint06wFh3c/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<sasa84> oooooo LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> lordi me ne mara več...ah :\
<dz0ny> attention freak :)
<sasa84> mogoče je pa na dursovem seznamu pa ga je sram :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, lepo d si reku freak... CrazyLemon reče whore :P
<CrazyLemon> kar je res je res
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj nol....ne poj teh faraonov :S
<sasa84> sej vem d si z obale... sam mate bolš bende :P
<sasa84> (bande) :P
<CrazyLemon> ta stupid najdi.si spider vztrajno išče sitemap.*.gz
<sasa84> a spet klikaš kšne čudne strani?
<CrazyLemon> always
<sasa84> ah ja...
<yang> dzony si se kej zmenil tm
<dz0ny> yang: ko, če pride v ubuntu potem bo tudi v trisquel prej ne
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Euro Truck Simulator 2 Game For Linux Available As Public Beta (Steam Only)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/AQgDFp4hA-U/euro-truck-simulator-2-game-for-linux.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1802-1: Samba vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1802-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu One Music Store to be Removed from Rhythmbox in 12.04, 12.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J96kmZbU72g/ubuntu-one-music-store-ditch-confirmed
<dz0ny> http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaway/anomaly-2-multiplayer-closed-beta-key-giveaway/
<dz0ny> linux too
<Seniorita> Anomaly 2 Multiplayer Closed Beta Key Giveaway
<Seniorita> »Join the action by claiming your game key only at Alienware Arena«
 * CrazyLemon to lazy to register
<zdobersek> too lazy to properly spell `too` as well.
<CrazyLemon> naah..thats not laziness..its sleepiness
<sasa84> looool zdobersek :))))
<tinkster> 'lo all
<zdobersek> hi!
<sasa84> hi tinkster
<sasa84> pišuka, zdej sem prvič slišala un t nov komad os jožno korejca...swašta
<sasa84> od južno*
<sasa84> grem kr spat :P
<sasa84> pridkani bodte in lahkonočko ;)
<gregors> matr, ženske na ubuntu
<gregors> zabavno
<sterna> a ti si pa sovinist
<CrazyLemon> gregors kako veš da je ženska? :)
<gregors> hehe
<gregors> sej ne vem in nism Å¡ovinist no
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: alert
<gregors> samo zabavno mi je, nism vedu da so
<dz0ny> maš že na mailu
<sterna> ja sej to je sovinisticno ze v svojem temelju
<gregors> jao
<sterna> k da bi js rekla "o, tip na ubuntu, zabavno"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nic nisem prejel
<gregors> ma to je zajebancija no
<gregors> sterna, sej cool
<sterna> ja ampak je simptomaticno
<gregors> :)
<gregors> uhh
<sterna> ne se sekirat
<sterna> sej nis ti kriv
<gregors> lej, jz sm Å¡e stara garda
<sterna> druzba je taka.
<gregors> k je kompajlu svoj kernel
<gregors> leta 95
<sterna> sej jsm tut
<gregors> heh
<gregors> in mi je totalno fascinantno, da ženske uporabljajo ubuntu
<sterna> svasta
<sterna> kaj bi sele reku ce bi ti rekla da sm s slackware zacela
<gregors> da bi te rad spoznal in da te občudujem
<gregors> :P
<sterna> sej bi rekla da bi rada spoznala zanimivga moskega k se mu ni tezko potrudt pullat svoj weight
<sterna> sam sm ga ze.
<gregors> :)
<gregors> lepo
<gregors> sej jz mam tud svojo na ubuntuju, da ne bo kake pomote
<sterna> najbrz ni arhitektka.
<gregors> nop, psihologinja
<gregors> enkrat sm na slashdotu prjavu, da bi mogle ženske začet z ubuntujem zato, da bi se dalo vsem tem programom final cosmetic touch
<gregors> glej zdej :) a nima ubuntuja celo ena bejba na čez zdej ?
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> mislm da to nima s spolom velik zveze
<gregors> no ja, ma dej itak da majo ženske malo več občutka za lepo kot pa tipi
<gregors> če si bla še na slackware potem se spomnniš kak je bil GUI včasih
<dz0ny> Å¡e kdo? http://screencloud.net/v/e78D
<Seniorita> ubuntu.si blocked? | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<gregors> zdej je vse pošminkano
<zdobersek> dz0ny: nope
<sterna> gui je brezveze
<sterna> also ne vidm tega sex biasa
<sterna> najboljsi ux designerji so se zmer tipi
<gregors> sterna, se strinjam da je gui včasih brez veze
<gregors> ampak :)
<gregors> still ogromno folka brez gui-ja ne preživi
<sterna> ma to je nonsense
<sterna> na spektrumu so vsi znal j za load prtisnt, pa v dosu cd igre\tetris
<sterna> zdej so se pac navadl klikat, loh bi se pa tut kej druzga
<gregors> jeeez
<gregors> kaj ubuntu.si google ne mara preveč ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra
<CrazyLemon> razn žensk na ubuntuju
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: flareGet Download Manager Updated With Important Changes And Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ojHsUl1K7Uo/flareget-download-manager-updated-with.html
<gregors> CrazyLemon, že uredu
<gregors> me ne matrajo no heh
<gregors> :)
<gregors> drugače pa nekako ne pridem na stran
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da imaš težave z ssljem
<gregors> CrazyLemon, sm poštimu
<gregors> :)
<CrazyLemon> gregors no povej kaj si poštimal :)
<gregors> Hah, sej ahm ...v bistvu ni bil kriv ubuntu ampak update ruterja
<gregors> sm mel na ruterju iz 30 na port 22 :)
<CrazyLemon> no potem lahko grem spat :)..  ln
<gregors> CrazyLemon, ln :)
<gregors> polz, se pojavi kdaj tu gor ?
<polz> redko.
<gregors> hehe
<gregors> se mi je zdelo :)
<gregors> še delaš na faksu ?
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-17
<CrazyLemon> jutro zdobersek !!
<dz0ny> jutro
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: improvement!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lahko noc!
<dz0ny> http://news.yahoo.com/left-handedness-stumps-science-205805054.html
<Seniorita> Left-Handedness Stumps Science - Yahoo! News
<Seniorita> »They make up a stable fraction of the population, yet their presence is often invisible: left-handers.«
<miha> dan
<yang> peticija http://www.defectivebydesign.org/no-drm-in-html5
<Seniorita> Tell W3C: We don't want the Hollyweb | Defective by Design
<dz0ny> http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2013/04/17/one-year-on-the-numbers-the-product-the-future/
<Seniorita> One year on: the numbers, the product, the future – Cross Platform Dev Blog
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> o mihi
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> pam pam paaaaaam, parararaaaam paaaam paaaam
 * sasa84 uščipne miha v rito :$
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> zkaj hud ne dela z lo4? packi :\
 * miha spansk sasa84 
 * miha spanks sasa84 
 * miha spanks sasa84 
<sterna> kr dvakrat?
<miha> 3x
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/slovenske-obveznice-nad-7-odstotki.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Zahtevana donosnost slovenske obveznice za kratek čas preskočila mejo vzdržnega zadolževanja
<Seniorita> »Zahtevana donosnost na slovenske 10-letne obveznice se je na sekundarnem trgu povzpela čez psihološko mejo sedmih odstotkov, nato pa spet padla v območje vzdržnosti. Finančni trgi medtem pričakujejo poročilo o uspešnosti izdaje zakladnih menic.«
<miha> !g šivala je lenčica vlado
<Seniorita> Bratuškova: Do projektne vlade bi lahko prišlo v kratkem - Planet ... http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/02/sredinski_trojcek_vlada.aspx
<miha> !g šivala je lenčica vlado vlado rdečo kot kri
<Seniorita> Slovenec: političen list za slovenski narod (17.02.1920, letnik 48 ... http://www.dlib.si/preview/URN:NBN:SI:doc-KKVNDY2P/be0cf56b-4ffe-45e4-b77a-8000a1d45eaa/save
<miha> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-sivala-alenka-bo-vlado/56f59d9e2915861cce07
<Seniorita> Å ivala Alenka bo vlado
<Seniorita> »Video: Šivala Alenka bo vlado«
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/contributed/2013-04-17/buy-physical-gold-now-discount-lifetime-or-why-you-must-abandon-fake-paper-go
<Seniorita> Buy PHYSICAL Gold. NOW: The Discount of a Lifetime: Or Why You Must Abandon the Fake Paper Gold Market | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »It's time to go in for the kill. Buy as much physical Gold as you can.«
<miha> http://www.dw.de/games-makers-may-reject-html5-out-of-hand/a-16745361
<Seniorita> Games makers may reject HTML5 out of hand | Sci-Tech | DW.DE | 17.04.2013
<Seniorita> »HTML plays a major role in our Web experience. Its latest specification, HTML5, will make multimedia functions work across operating systems and browsers. But not all developers are impressed.«
<dz0ny> canvas/webgl
<dz0ny> na žalost v ios webgl ni omogočen :)
<dz0ny> impressed niso pa zato ker je treba stvari drugače delat, ni isti workflow
<dz0ny> ko bo adobe as3 > js spackal bodo pa vsi navdušeni
<miha> ma tečen je javascript pa debugiranje
<miha> dost bolj tečno kot native android, npr, debugirat
<miha> al sam men ni nč jasn :D
<dz0ny> sej maš remote debugger za webkit
<dz0ny> chroem, chormium, safari se lahko povežejo na remote js vm
<dz0ny> chrome ima Å¡e inline js compilation
<dz0ny> to pomen da lahko kar direk urejaš source pa ti ga remote izvede
<dz0ny> je pa problem če delaš s kakim iced, coffescript, typescript etc
<dz0ny> pa kokr jaz poznam folk naredi v webgl igro
<miha> jst sm sam probu firebug debugger
<miha> nč mi ni šlo
<dz0ny> potem pa porta v native
<dz0ny> firefox nima tega, to je res
<dz0ny> tud b2g nima
<dz0ny> moraš lokalno poganjat emulator
<dz0ny> so pa mel en community sestanek, kejr so pobirali predloge
<dz0ny> mogoče kaj prisluhnejo
<dz0ny> eh ja spet sem blocked od googla na ubuntu.si
<yang> a mi posodi kdo eduroam geslo za wifi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny piši guglu :)
<dz0ny> http://www.startssl.com/
<Seniorita> StartSSL™ Certificates & Public Key Infrastructure
<Seniorita> »StartSSL - StartCom Free SSL Client, S/Mime, Server, Domain Controller, Smartcard Certificates«
<dz0ny> maš free ssl
<dz0ny> tak minimalen
<CrazyLemon> sej je že 'free' ssl gor
<dz0ny> ja sam google ga ne mara
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo pri tebi
<CrazyLemon> drugih pritožb še nisem slišal
<dz0ny> poganjam Različica 27.0.1453.47 beta
<dz0ny> kaj ti?
<CrazyLemon>  google-chrome --version
<CrazyLemon> Google Chrome 26.0.1410.63
<dz0ny> meni ni problema kak drug browser
<dz0ny> problem so ostali, ki se jim ne da hecat :)
<sasa84_> oh miha ...ti se pa rad spenkaš :P
<miha> sasa84_: rajš tebe spankam :p
<miha> a kdo uporabla typo3 in yag galerijo?
<sterna> to ne, poznam pa eno k prav da ma rada spanking
<miha> :)
<sasa84_> ah mihi...
<sasa84_> kaj bo s tebe
<sasa84_> :P
<sasa84_> kle se nek bohotiš na kanalu... da bi na kofe al pa sladoled povabu...to pa jok brate a? :P
<sasa84_> pf...
 * sasa84_ si poje helenco "moški, ah larifari..."
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny> sterna: mate kak strežnik pr tušu?
<sterna> imam.
<sterna> dva v tistih omarah na brncicevi, na smartinski nimam nobenga
<dz0ny> koliko kaj stane kolokacija?
<dz0ny> okoli 60€ mesečno?
<sterna> 90+ddv za 1U + strom + 100M non-sla net
<sterna> naceloma zelo redko crkne net
<sterna> also 100+ddv za 3U
<sterna> 2U je tut kr 90+ddv afaik
<dz0ny> thx
<CrazyLemon> http://betaklub.siol.net/testiraj/BOX_Daljinec
<CrazyLemon> nice
<Seniorita> SiOL Beta klub - Testiraj
<Seniorita> »Za člane Beta kluba smo odprli novo testiranje storitev SiOL, ki je namenjeno vsem, ki imate SiOL BOX in pametni mobitel z operacijskim sistemom Android. Aplikacija SiOL BOX Daljinec spremeni vaš mobitel Android v daljinski upravljalnik, s katerim lahko upravljate SiOL BOX.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: thx bomo zvecer pogledal ce ti lahko televizijo na daljavo ugasamo
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če poznaš username&geslo boš mogoče lahko ja :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: samo local app je
<CrazyLemon> ah.. sm mel v glavi da potrebuješ siol tvin
<CrazyLemon> pa vidim da je siol box..ne tvin :)
<dz0ny> v bistvu je še boljše ker zihr kak bug obstaja ko lahko malce več pogledaš v siol box
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hh5_Y9xrHg
<Seniorita> Glass unboxing video through Glass - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Using Glass to show Glass unboxing«
<miha> lol http://www.alternet.org/headscratcher-houston-teachers-defense-against-child-molestation-charges-im-racist
<Seniorita> Headscratcher: Houston Teacher's Defense Against Child Molestation Charges: 'I'm racist!' | Alternet
<Seniorita> »First-grade teacher says she would not have fondled 7-year-old student because she does not like black children.«
<miha> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/04/17/1327222/anonymous-raises-over-54000-for-dedicated-your-anon-news-website
<Seniorita> Anonymous Raises Over $54,000 For Dedicated Your Anon News Website - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »hypnosec writes "Anonymous knocked the doors of Indiegogo in a bid to raise some crowd-sourced dough to expand its news coverage by establishing a dedicated site instead of tweets and tumblr blog posts and managed to raise 27 time as much money as initially targeted. The initial target was to raise ...«
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57580029-92/eu-puts-huawei-zte-in-crosshairs-but-who-will-help/
<Seniorita> EU puts Huawei, ZTE in crosshairs, but who will help? | Business Tech - CNET News
<Seniorita> »The European Union's trade chief would like to go after China-based companies Huawei and ZTE, but firms that would back the effort have shied away from helping the commission. Read this article by Don Reisinger on CNET News.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Jolicloud Desktop Comes to Ubuntu – And Here’s How to Install It  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GYdueAdAlZs/jolicloud-your-new-favourite-ubuntu-de
<CrazyLemon> Razlika med s3 in s3 lte je v barvi, ramu (lta ga ima 2gb ) in v omrežju ( lta ima 4g ) najhitrejse omrezje.
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<CrazyLemon> lta ima 4g :D
<dz0ny> siol box posluša na udp@239.255.255.250:1900
<dz0ny> ukazi so <xml action="play"/>
<dz0ny> basic auth je siol prijava
<dz0ny> pa appa nis slovenci delal ampak francozi
<dz0ny> če to komu kaj pomen/pove
<CrazyLemon> pove da telekom nima sposobnega kadra za en app spisat :)
<dz0ny> mja to so verjetno kr kupili od proizvajalca box-a
<dz0ny> ker so Å¡e tri operaterji notri
<dz0ny> MonacoTV, H1, SPEC-COM
<dz0ny> http://hypem.com/premiere/Susanne%20Sundf%C3%B8r
<Seniorita> Susanne Sundfør - The Silicone Veil: Exclusive Album Premiere on Hype Machine
<Seniorita> »Susanne Sundfør - The Silicone Veil: Exclusive Album Premiere on Hype Machine«
<miha> http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/12/why-your-8-year-old-should-be-coding/
<Seniorita> Why your 8-year-old should be coding | VentureBeat
<Seniorita> »"I have two kids, nine and six, a boy and a girl. And they're exposed to so much technology. But their schools haven't changed in 50 years. They're teaching the same stuff in different ways."«
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko
<sasa84> ah, ne pali :\
<miha> opa
<sasa84> no mihi... ne brat :P
<sasa84> pokrij si učke :P
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84
 * zdobersek dvigne majcko
<miha> sasa84: http://www.utne.com/mind-body/ideabook-vintage-fashion-and-feminism.aspx
<Seniorita> The Ideabook: Vintage Fashion and Feminism
<Seniorita> »When Katie Haegele finds a 1970s Ideabook at a yard sale, it unveils a world of meaning behind her own fashion choices and those of women in the past.«
<sasa84> miha, predolg za brat...obnovi :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, +1 za majčko
<sasa84> mislm...za tist, kar je pod majčko!
<miha> sasa84: feministka se s starinskimi oblekami identificira s tradicijo ženskega boja pred njo (mama, babica).. hkrati pa s kombiniranjem različnih obdobji in mežikanjem opazovalcem negira rasističo/seksistično/... zgodovino (dobe iz katere so) oblek
<miha> precej kulski članek
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..na enem forumu je gumb Prijava
<CrazyLemon> spodaj pa lepo piše moj username ki brska po forumu :D
<zdobersek> hm ...
<dz0ny> Authorities believe they have identified a suspect, source says http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html
<Seniorita> Authorities arrest suspect in Boston bombings, source says - CNN.com
<miha> ja nek rjav ali črn, temnejši
<miha> dolg so rabl, da so to pogruntal
<zdobersek> to se ze na 4chanu nasl par osumljenih
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> http://edition.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_t1#/video/crime/2013/04/17/boston-marathon-suspect-king.cnn
<Seniorita> CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
<Seniorita> »CNN video on Facebook - CNN.com Video«
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57579981-83/top-wi-fi-routers-easy-to-hack-says-study/
<Seniorita> Top Wi-Fi routers easy to hack, says study | Security & Privacy - CNET News
<Seniorita> »The most popular home wireless routers are easily hacked and there's little you can do to stop it, says a new study by research firm Independent Security Evaluators. Read this article by Seth Rosenblatt on CNET News.«
<dz0ny> young white man, pravjo da je bil.
<zdobersek> zadnja dva tedna sem Homeland gledu, se dost razumem v te stvari.
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl0k34GV1a8
<Seniorita> Did a CIA Experiment Create the Unabomber? | Dark Matters - YouTube
<Seniorita> »For full episodes of Dark Matters, visit http://www.youtube.com/user/sciencefullepisodes A student at Harvard named Theodore Kaczynski, aka the Unabomber, pa...«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a si že vse pogledal?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: semizdi
<zdobersek> ja.
<miha> http://www.theonion.com/articles/the-onions-tips-for-finding-a-suspected-terrorist,32085/
<Seniorita> The Onion's Tips For Finding A Suspected Terrorist | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Seniorita> »Invest millions of dollars into signs that say, “If You See Something, Say Something.” Put a phone number on those signs. Wait for phone to ring and the information to come pouring in. Be straight with potential suspects and ask them point-bl...«
<maxipin> Hej
<maxipin> Evo na serverju postavil private cloud :)
<maxipin> (Seafile)
<maxipin> Moram rečti da se mi zdi kar top
<dz0ny> jaz pa z sparklesahre uživam
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> share
<dz0ny> sam android klineta so odstranili \:
<maxipin> dz0ny, kaj pa je to?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/prebijanje-proti-vrsicu-snezna-odeja-debela-celo-vec-kot-osem-metrov.html?utm_source=feedly
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Prebijanje proti Vršiču, snežna odeja debela celo več kot osem metrov
<CrazyLemon> dzis krajst
<Seniorita> »Cesto čez prelaz Vršič so začeli plužiti šele te dni. Cestni delavci tako iz Primorske kot iz Gorenjske se prebijajo proti vrhu. Snežna odeja je ponekod debela celo osem metrov.«
<maxipin> Crazy Lemon si boš pač dal malo boljše gume na bike pa gasa ;)
<yang> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/no-drm-in-html5
<Seniorita> Tell W3C: We don't want the Hollyweb | Defective by Design
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: booo, feedly
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek feedly ftw
<zdobersek> booo
<dz0ny> http://kgajos.eecs.harvard.edu/ag/
<Seniorita> Click on a few dots and our program will guess your age!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh
<dz0ny> mene so zgrešil
<dz0ny> Å¡e psotaral so me
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi
<CrazyLemon> očitno prepočasi klikava
<dz0ny> postarali*
<dz0ny> :D kok so pa falil?
<dz0ny> +2 al +5
<CrazyLemon> +2
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/116899029375914044550/posts/12uH9KFYj9Y
<Seniorita> Google – Google + - In Slovakia today our doodle celebrates the "Socrates of…
<Seniorita> »In Slovakia today our doodle celebrates the "Socrates of Slovakia," Adam František Kollár. Kollar was an influential advisor to Empress Maria Theresa and…«
<CrazyLemon> lol @ zadnja dva komentarja
<sterna> evo
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/rim-breakage.jpg
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_fxG8skXQ
<Seniorita> Ambrosio Rim Dies After 75 000 Miles - YouTube
<Seniorita> »They held together since before 2000 and never needed any servicing until this spring. Brake pads finally ate through the rim just east of Četež ( http://goo...«
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobersek> +9 let zame
<sterna> also kaj mam zdej :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/crazy-colnago.jpg
<CrazyLemon> trak bi pa lahk spucal/zamenjal no.. zgleda kot da mehanik vozi kolo.. in si ne umije rok po sihtu :)
<sterna> trak je enako star kot feltna
<sterna> una k je pocla
<sterna> also ne nosm sabo smer zajfe, imbuse pa
<sterna> tko da jebiga.
<CrazyLemon> no sej..njo si zamenjal.. lahko se trak :D
<sterna> to mas prov ja
<sterna> sej bo balanco treba
<sterna> k se bo hmal odlomila
<sterna> ce sklepam po zvokih k jih od sebe daje pr matranju v klanc
<sterna> sam when you start down that road
<sterna> loh kr nov bicikl kupm
<zdobersek> sterna: to mas gor ass saver?
<sterna> mhm
<zdobersek> kul
<miha> http://bigthink.com/ideafeed/moores-law-evolution-life-before-earth
<Seniorita> Moore's Law + Evolution = Life Before Earth? | IdeaFeed | Big Think
<Seniorita> »Two scientists conducted a "thought experiment" using the popular computer science law and came up with some interesting and controversial possibilities on the true origins of species.«
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCA8CA2hUoQ
<Seniorita> Marriage (Definition of Marriage) Amendment Bill - Third Reading - Part 2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Provided by http://www.inthehouse.co.nz Produced by Tandem Studios«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1803-1: X.Org X server vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1803-1/
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-18
<miha> dan
<miha> !g what what
<Seniorita> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<dz0ny> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2013/04/fertilizer-plant-just-exploded-waco-texas/64337/
<Seniorita> A Fertilizer Plant Just Exploded Near Waco, Texas - Adam Clark Estes - The Atlantic Wire
<Seniorita> »Several homes are on fire, and residents of a nearby retirement home are trapped inside after an explosion at a fertilizer plant in a small town near Waco, Texas. The cause of the explosion and extent of the damage is unclear, but a number of people are severely injured.«
<miha> !g waco cult
<Seniorita> Waco siege - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waco_siege
<miha> !g fertilizer bomb
<Seniorita> How Do Fertilizer Bombs Work? | LifesLittleMysteries.com http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/499-how-do-fertilizer-bombs-work-.html
<miha> tko da, dobr kombo
 * dhbiker potrpežljivo čaka
<miha> http://rt.com/usa/texas-explosion-witness-video-048/
<Seniorita> 'Like a nuclear blast': Texas plant explosion registered as 2.1 earthquake — RT USA
<Seniorita> »It felt ‘like a bomb went off’, those who saw the deadly Texas explosion ripping through a fertilizer plant say. A video taken by a father several meters from the scene captures his child screaming ‘Daddy, please get out of here, I can't hear!'«
<miha> dan sasa84 dhbiker
<dhbiker> dober dan miha :P
<dz0ny> miha: http://www.drdobbs.com/web-development/intel-announces-html5-development-enviro/240153058
<Seniorita> Intel Announces HTML5 Development Environment | Dr Dobb's
<Seniorita> »Develop apps and games on "nearly" all modern computing platforms«
<sasa84> dan miha :)
<sasa84> dan dhbiker :)
<sasa84> dan dz0ny :)
<sasa84> hola Seniorita :)
<sterna> o
<zdobersek> sasa84: \P/
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> o sterna
<sasa84> zdobersek, đezvica je že na plati za mojga zlatga fanta
<sasa84> <3
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
<sasa84> jou jou dolina ;) wassup :D
<sasa84> hud ne dela v lo4 :\
<dz0ny> uff vroče, nismo vajeni tega :)
<sasa84> sej ne bom rekla, d ga uporablam...sam vseen :D
<sasa84> haha dz0ny :)
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/101560853443212199687/posts/5CadHLdy5cj
<CrazyLemon> best update ever
<Seniorita> Google+ – Google + - Does anyone actually like the sound of typing in a Hangout?…
<Seniorita> »Does anyone actually like the sound of typing in a Hangout?click click clack clack click clack clack!If you’ve done Hangouts, you’ve almost certainly…«
<dz0ny> I've been on Google+ since the beta days and I've yet to join a hangout. < Is true for me too.
<lynxlynxlynx> pri men pa lih obratno, ker je boljši kot skype za konference
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12401_354589017975210_244315656_n.jpg
<miha> sterna: http://buzz.money.cnn.com/2013/04/18/bitcoin-investor/
<Seniorita> 'I lost $50,000 in Bitcoin crash, but I'm still a believer' - The Buzz - Investment and Stock Market News
<Seniorita> »At the start of the year, Simon Lang was about $1,000 in the hole on his initial investment Bitcoins. But as the price of the digital currency ballooned to an all-time high of $266 last week, Lang found himself $60,000 richer. But erlier this week, the value of his stake stood at about $11,000, as the price of four-year old currency Bitcoin tumbled to around $50.«
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon ...ta mute za tipkanje zame fuuuul vela :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i know :)
<sasa84> :$
 * miha spanks sasa84 and CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> http://raspberrycolocation.com/home/
<Seniorita> Free Raspberry Pi Hosting | Raspberry Pi colocation - PCextreme
<Seniorita> »Free Raspberry Pi colocation.«
<miha> http://rss.feedsportal.com/c/266/f/3495/s/2add25a8/l/0L0Sindependent0O0Cnews0Cworld0Ceurope0C250Eworkers0Etaken0Eto0Ehospital0Eafter0Eeating0Esandwiches0Elaced0Ewith0Erat0Epoison0Eat0Egerman0Efactory0E85782550Bhtml/story01.htm
<Seniorita> 25 workers taken to hospital after eating sandwiches laced with rat poison at German factory - Europe - World - The Independent
<Seniorita> »Twenty-five workers from a German factory reportedly been sent to hospital after eating sandwiches laced with rat poison.«
<sterna> miha: ja bukov je ce je zgubu 50k usd
<miha> sterna: jst ne verjamem v bitcoine. call me old fashioned: http://www.nalozbenozlato.com/?page=detail&idC=26
<Seniorita> Naložbeno zlato - DUNAJSKI FILHARMONIK
<Seniorita> »Naložbeno zlato Zlatarne Celje in naložbeno zlato avstrijske kovnice Ögussa, članice belgijskega združenja Umicore. Odkup in prodaja Investicijskega zlata.«
<miha> to je trdna valuta
<sterna> miha: zlato je padlo like 30% par dni nazaj
<miha> sterna: pravi čas za nakup
<sterna> skratka, bitcoin believer
<sterna> (to recejo bitcoin believerji ko bitcoin pade)
<miha> sterna: padlo je, ker so bleferji prodal papirnate obljube o 140 dneh svetovne proizvodnje fizičnega zlata v enem dnevu.
<miha> sterna: neki je papirnato zlato, kjer je še večji blef od papirnatih valut
<miha> neki pa met prave kovance v šparavčku :D
<miha> če maš papirnato zlato še ne pomeni, da ga lahko v fizično obliko zamenjaš
<sterna> in ce imas pravo zlato se ne pomeni da ti bo kdorkoli karkoli dal zanj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mi pravijo da je to kar popularno sedaj
<dz0ny> še eni ISP-ji to počnejo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for free?
<dz0ny> weirdos
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul :)
<miha> sterna: kdorkoli morda ne. zagotovo pa nikoli ne bo zmanjkal kupcev zlata. morda po nižji ceni, ampak nekaj vrednosti bo vedno imelo. za razliko od papirja, kjer ni nobene garancije, da bo trajal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Å¡vedi :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je lepše kot free colocation :)
<sterna> miha: in kako naj bi se to razlikovalo od bitcoina?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope.. nizozemci
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ISP
<miha> sterna: zlato ima več tisočletij tradicije. če ne drugega, bo vedno mel vrednost, ker lepo zgleda kot nakit. kam si bo pa tvoja nalimala bitcoine, pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja
<sterna> miha: "moja" ni moja ampak je njena in ne nosi nakita, bitcoine si pa lahko sprinta ce si jih hoce
<miha> :)
<miha> pa reče se "svoja" ne "njena"
<sterna> ja to ni cist res
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://fsdata.se/server/raspberry-pi-colocation/ če se boš preselil
<Seniorita> Raspberry Pi colocation » FS Data
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seriously..1mbps/s? :)
<sterna> za pi je cist zadost
<CrazyLemon> in brez ipv6?
<CrazyLemon> c'mon! :)
<dz0ny> irc bouncer, kakšni alert servisi
<dz0ny> lej naj se siol al pa tuš spustita kaj  v to
<CrazyLemon> pa sej nismo v letu 2000 da bi potreboval irc bouncer :)
<dz0ny> no al pa web client
<dz0ny> recimo kakšna zadeva podobna kot ifttt bi bila tud zanimiva
<dz0ny> pač za lastne potrebe, ker vsega ni gor
<dz0ny> kr velik stvari daš lahko gor na tako zadevo
<dz0ny> pa free je
<dz0ny> git rečmo
<dz0ny> oh ideas
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/shoemansky/shoemansky-the-sun-remains
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> sam ti si kr obseden s tem soundcloudom ane :)
<dz0ny> mhm kul filtre majo za kul muzko :)
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/oRDF
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 13:59:19 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> še vedno moraš iskat kul muzko
<CrazyLemon> radio pa sam prižgeš
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to
<dz0ny> ne mi ni treba
<dz0ny> maš explore
<dz0ny> klikneš kar te zanima pa maš 6h trending muske
<dz0ny> pa izgovor imam da enkrat dokončam ta mopidy lux
<sasa84> miha, a spenkaš mene in CrazyLemon ? kakšne potrebe in želje...huh :>
<miha> :)
<miha> sterna: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-04-18/bitcoin-exchange-bitfloor-shuts-down
<Seniorita> BitCoin Exchange BitFloor Shuts Down | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »Leading news site for global finance, economics, market, and political analysis.«
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> hocs rect tko kot vecina borz za zlato v casu mrzlice? :)
<miha> ne vem
<sterna> i do
<sterna> folk je neumn
<sterna> menjava valut je zero sum game
<sterna> vs dnar k sm ga js ven potegnu
<sterna> je nekdo mogu zgubit.
<miha> ne vem če je zero sum no
<miha> sterna: oziroma, ali zgubiš denar zarad trejdanja. ali zaradi inflacije.. in se trejda, ker je inflacija različna v različnih valutah (v različnem času)
<sterna> je
<sterna> po definiciji je menjava valut zero sum game
<sterna> nihce nic ne ustvari
<miha> ja no, centralne banke s tiskanjem keša spreminjajo vrednost valute proti drugi valuti. pr trejdanju pa iščeš razlike med ceno na borzi in vrednostjo (in potencialno ceno)?
<miha> torej, v tem pogledu  noben ne zgubi zarad trejdanja
<miha> ? :)
<miha> razn če narobe špekulira... ampak ko maš valuto, v glavnem vedno (razen pri deflaciji) vrednost valute pada, ampak pr trejdanju je važna relativna vrednost na druge valute (ki tudi v glavnem padajo=
<sterna> ne, to je beside the point
<sterna> dejstvo je, da se nic ne ustvari
<sterna> nobena dodana vrednost
<miha> dodano vrednost ustvarjajo provajderji, ko poberejo provizijo ne glede na smer :)
<sterna> so tut borze k ne pobirajo provizije za trgovanje
<CrazyLemon> KFC Ljubljana, Slovenija postaja realnost, tako je moč razumeti oglas za delo »Pomočnik generalnega direktorja restavracij KFC / Vodja izmene v restavraciji KFC
<CrazyLemon> najprej subway zdaj že kfc
<CrazyLemon> ljubljana bo polna fast fooda
<sterna> sej je ze
<sterna> miha: haha
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2ku1A5Ox8U
<Seniorita> Blame it on MT.GOX - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Donate: 1Ln3SG2vKKXekatfEtbazFmD6RPM8X67Gh MP3: https://mega.co.nz/#!gxVXCBCD!cJ65T0LBrJXltcWmqacwpzs8H1p_w8X0zUVWDtwUajg FLAC: https://mega.co.nz/#!dodkGRQL...«
<miha> kfc what?
<miha> sterna: sam a ni lepš met zlatnike v šparavčku?
<sterna> men se ne zdi
<sterna> po zlatnike loh pridejo tatovi
<sterna> po bitcoine pa ne morjo :)
<sterna> k so ethereal :)
<sterna> ce bi ze mel doma kovine bi meu rajs ksne plutonije pa take stvari
<sterna> k grejo za vecji dnar.
<CrazyLemon> ne morejo? !g bitcoin wallet stealer
<Seniorita> How Bitcoin Wallet Stealer Works + Source Code - Bitcoin Lab http://bitcoinlab.appspot.com/?p=36003
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ne morejo.
<sterna> ce mas pa zlato raztresen pred bajto po tleh pa pac
<sterna> your problem :)
<miha> sterna: sam vsak cigo ti proda kej za zlato. probi mu razložit, da je tvoj bitcoin na usb kej vredn :)
<miha> sterna: "konvertibilna valuta"
<sterna> nimam na usb to ni gamma ray burst safe
<sterna> hehe
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Tiny Tiny RSS In Ubuntu (Google Reader Alternative You Can Use On Your Server)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9ZcddTueJR0/how-to-install-tiny-tiny-rss-in-ubuntu.html
<dz0ny> huh, kr sosedovega mulca so hoteli romuni ukrast. wtf
<sterna> otroka?
<sterna> not funny
<dz0ny> 2.5 starega
<sterna> kje so ga pa nasl?
<dz0ny> v vrtcu je neka žensak pršla naj ji dajo zadnjega mulca, ki je na novo prišel v varstvo.
<dz0ny> pol je pa ravno fotr pršel in je una sam zbežala
<dz0ny> vzgojiteljica pa v jok
<sterna> svasta
<sterna> js bom dal svoje na ebay da ne bo takih nesporazumov.
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> vzgojitelca je bila drugače na pripravništvu in je sedaj čist hin
<sterna> verjamem ja
<sterna> prov fino ji ne more bit
<sterna> nc, bbl
<sterna> domol.
<dz0ny> varno vožnjo :)
<sterna> haha :)
<zdobersek> wtf
<sterna> tko nekak ja
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Lfatg7uh.jpg
<zdobersek> OLD!
<sasa84_> a to je veverca
<sasa84_> mislm....una severno-ameriška :)
<sasa84_> torej..nad psom :P
<lynxlynxlynx> mimogrede, ena od njihovih bolj pogostih veveric - siva, je tudi pri nas, ampak kot škodljivec in je večja od naše
<dz0ny> js sm do sedaj sam rjavo vidu na 5m :), pa ne v živalskem vrtu
<CrazyLemon> js tudi
<CrazyLemon> rjave so dokaj pogoste se mi zdi
<zdobersek> 'dokaj pogoste'
<zdobersek> 'se mi zdi'
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuKV2Z3eYTY
<Seniorita> FIST OF JESUS - Help us to make a feature film at www.fistofjesus.com - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Realizado casi sin dinero y entre amigos, ayúdanos con una donación en http://www.fistofjesus.com para que podamos rodar un largo mucho más brutal. Help us w...«
<lynxlynxlynx> če komu manjka akcije
<CrazyLemon> lol keri twist :)
<zdobersek> lmao @ judas
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Axe Ubuntu Discs for Non-LTS Releases  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nxY0ZgYDr8I/canonical-ditching-ubuntu-cdsdvds-for-non-lts
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/sintalov-varnostnik-se-je-predal/307005
<CrazyLemon> mona
<Seniorita> Sintalov varnostnik se je predal :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Sintalov varnostnik, ki je v začetku aprila iz glavnega trezorja podjetja odnesel skoraj milijon evrov, se je na mejnem prehodu Šentilj predal policistom.«
<CrazyLemon> v avstrijo Å¡el
<dz0ny> Japan's National Police Agency to urge Internet providers to block users of Tor http://mainichi.jp/english/english/newsselect/news/20130418p2a00m0na013000c.html
<Seniorita> NPA to urge Internet providers to block users of hijacking software－ 毎日ｊｐ(毎日新聞)
<Seniorita> »The National Police Agency (NPA) is poised to urge Internet service providers to voluntarily block c...«
<CrazyLemon> Japonsko sodišče je določilo, da mora 77-letna ženska 79-letnemu moškemu vrniti tri milijone evrov, ki jih je v sedmih letih od njega prejela za spolne usluge. Japonec je bil prepričan, da je šlo za posojilo, sodišče pa je ugotovilo, da ženska ni imela namena vrniti denarja.
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> 3m€ o.O z leti očitno več stane
<dz0ny> hm a je kej broken al noben nič na forum ne objavlja?
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu počakat še kak teden
<CrazyLemon> da pridejo nove seminarske
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> a mamo kako pravilo glede tega?
<dz0ny> na forumu, kako postopat?
<CrazyLemon> pravilo pravilo ne
<CrazyLemon> sam jim pa ne pomagam pri reševanju nalog
<CrazyLemon> hint dam z veseljem..več pa ne
<dz0ny> meanwhile in us http://news.yahoo.com/teen-am-not-boston-marathon-bomber-175755674--abc-news-topstories.html
<Seniorita> Teen: I Am Not the Boston Marathon Bomber - Yahoo! News
<Seniorita> »Teen Sought by Feds, Internet Sleuths Went to Cops to Clear His Name«
<zdobersek> se hujsi so oni debili
<zdobersek> WBC
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a nisi bil tud ti pr sintalu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sm ja.. tudi z denarjem sem se prevažal.. ni pa bilo 1mio€ :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi.. bi mel cloak sedaj...ne pa siolov hostname
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84_> cloak?
<sasa84_> !g cloak
<Seniorita> Cloak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloak
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> cloak je to k v hostnameu piše @unaffiliated/"$nickname"
<dz0ny> ja pa kaj ti bo, sej itak vemo tvoj ip
<dz0ny> pa kake stvari po netu iščeš
<sasa84_> mhm dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> ja pa ne bi ga vedu če bi mel sintalovih 1mio€
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84_> pa kaj je cloak tko drag al kaj :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ drugač pa..sej so tudi v kopru sintalovci oropal sintal par let nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> sam da so bili tisti bl neumni :)
<dz0ny> a so se v policaje zaletel?
<lynxlynxlynx> cloak je zastonj
<dz0ny> !g freenode getting cloak
<Seniorita> freenode: frequently-asked questions http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<lynxlynxlynx> posebne si prigaraš, unaffiliated pa kak pdpc.supporter pa čist enostavno dobiš
<dz0ny> let me try
<sasa84_> dragi moji, šibam pančat
<CrazyLemon> ne no..
<CrazyLemon> a že
<CrazyLemon> ne odidi Å¡e no
<sasa84_> lol dj mir CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej sama dobr veš da si to želela slišat/prebrat :>
<sasa84_> sam ne od tebe :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jah lej..when everyone fails.. i'm here to lie to you :D
<sterna> ojej no
<sasa84_> oooo kok kjuuuuuut CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> nč, lahkonočko
<sasa84_> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> whois yang
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<dz0ny> trisquel it is
<dz0ny> what a strange name
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je bil pa tisti tvoj fuduntu?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny moj? :)
<dz0ny> pod osnutki...
<CrazyLemon> ni več :>
<lynxlynxlynx> FUDuntu
<CrazyLemon> fuduntu naj bi ukinili..je pa neka custom fedora
<dz0ny> why?
<lynxlynxlynx> samo project lead je sestopil
<CrazyLemon> http://www.techworld.com.au/article/459382/fuduntu_linux_shut_down_new_distro_follow/?utm_medium=rss&utm_source=tagfeed
<CrazyLemon> - the team will start a new distribution, with the idea of rebasing it against another popular Linux flavor.
<zdobersek> a ni bil da fuduntu pred kratkim zasnovan?
<CrazyLemon> dobro leto nazaj..neki takega
<CrazyLemon> a je kak elektronik in da haus? :)
<CrazyLemon> če ugasnem PC.. začne oddajat visokofrekvenčni zvok.. sumim da je nekaj z napajanjem
<dz0ny> kdo ga začne oddajt disk, napajalnik, APU
<CrazyLemon> če bi vedel ne bi spraševal :)
<dz0ny> jaz naj pa na daljavo zaznavam?
<CrazyLemon> probaj :)
<tinkster> heh
<dz0ny> hm spuci ušesa :)
<dz0ny> resno, disk?
<CrazyLemon> resno.. ne vem :)
<dz0ny> a po 10s+ sekundah neha?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<dz0ny> a sploh neha?
<CrazyLemon> neha sam če zadaj dam power na off.. obviously
<dz0ny> kaj če atx na matično odključiš
<dz0ny> pa tiste 12V
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem kaj ga matra.. ker prej tega ni bilo
<dz0ny> dej posnem tisto piskanje
<CrazyLemon> bom danes če se spomnem
<CrazyLemon> pa če se bo slišalo :)
<dz0ny> kaj pa ko je užgan pa nič?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> kondenzatorji okoli procesorja kaj napihnjeni
<dz0ny> tam ko je priključen 12v
<dz0ny> aka xtra napajanje
<CrazyLemon> ni nič takega za videt..je pa res da nisem iskal napihnjenih kondenzatorjev ko sem nazadnje odpiral
<CrazyLemon> je možno da je napajanje ventilatorja
<CrazyLemon> to sm nazadnje montiral not
<dz0ny> hm ja samo to se ugasne ko ti ugasneš
<dz0ny> power off
<dz0ny> edina stvar ki se napaj je 3v3 pa 5v na matično
<dz0ny> tako da če piska bo nekaj okoli napajalnika
<dz0ny> btw ko izključiš iz štroma? a počasi zgublja pitch?
<dz0ny> al takoj neha?
<CrazyLemon> sej pitch se včasih spreminja
<CrazyLemon> ni konstanten -----------
<dz0ny> mhm to že
<CrazyLemon> ko ga pa izključim pa je tko..fade out
<dz0ny> hm potem matična
<dz0ny> maš lučko gor?
<dz0ny> na matični
<CrazyLemon> am.. ne vem :D mislim sta lučki gor.. dejavnost cpuja pa diska ane.. sam verjetno te ne zanimata ti dve
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ena je power..druga je disk
<dz0ny> ne na matični je ponavadi ena zelena, ki signalizira prisotnost napajanja
<dz0ny> http://www.fbi.gov/news/updates-on-investigation-into-multiple-explosions-in-boston/updates-on-investigation-into-multiple-explosions-in-boston
<dz0ny> zgleda da so crasnili stran
<dz0ny> oh mj
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/yIEJ0Wq
<Seniorita> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> čemu gledaš slike
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=M80DXI932OE
<Seniorita> Surveillance Video Related to Boston Bombings - YouTube
<Seniorita> »More at: http://www.fbi.gov/bostonbombings Submit tips to: https://bostonmarathontips.fbi.gov«
<dz0ny> mhm sem videl video
<dz0ny> http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2013/04/18/tsr-fbi-boston-marathon-bombing-update.cnn.html
<Seniorita> FBI releases photos, video of suspects - CNN.com Video
<Seniorita> »The FBI released photos and video of two suspects in the Boston Marathon terror attack.«
<zdobersek> boycott cnn.com
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-19
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1804-1: IcedTea-Web vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1804-1/
<miha> jutro
<mkey> lp
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40035/#p40035
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40036/#p40036
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1805-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1805-1/
<miha> sterna: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-04-18/guest-post-unintended-consequences-are-increasing-world-demand-gold
<Seniorita> Guest Post: Unintended Consequences Are Increasing World Demand For Gold | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »With the financial experts claiming, some gleefully, that gold has "lost its safe haven status" in the aftermath of its biggest tumble in 30 years, many commentators thought (hoped?) that the dramatic price drop would steer people away from gold ownership. To my eyes, the past week has all the earmarks of a high-gloss propaganda campaign complete with well-placed anti-gold stories in the media and the careful use of language aimed at sowing doubt abo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40037/#p40037
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40038/#p40038
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40039/#p40039
<dz0ny> !t en sl scoping
<Seniorita> ocenjevalni
<miha> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/19/gunshots-reported-on-mit-campus/
<Seniorita> Suspect in murder of MIT cop dead, 2nd suspect, tied to Boston bombing, at large | Fox News
<Seniorita> »Gunshots reported on MIT campus«
<dz0ny> miha old
<miha> but it's fox
<dz0ny> old guy je mrtev, se je razstrelil
<dz0ny> white hat pa predal
<zdobersek> dz0ny: for realz?
<zdobersek> pa kter je 'old guy'?
<zdobersek> white hat = missing guy?
<dz0ny> the non white hat
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1co395/live_updates_of_boston_situation_part_2/
<dz0ny> nope
<Seniorita> Live updates of Boston Situation [Part 2] : news
<Seniorita> »I hit the max amount of text. I will update this thread* from now on! **IF YOU LIVE IN BOSTON**: Do not go to work! Take a day off, stay inside!. ...«
<dz0ny> dobil so ju ko sta po kampusu nastavljala tiste posode
<dz0ny> pol sta fetala varnostika
<dz0ny> spizdila avto
<dz0ny> in Å¡la v predmestje
<dz0ny> tam so enega ujel
<dz0ny> pa se je razstrelil ker je imel na sebi eksploziv
<dz0ny> ta drug je pobegnil malo metal ročne pa tiste posode
<dz0ny> pol ure so se streljal
<miha> kul
<dz0ny> nato so ga spet zgubil
<miha> to bo dobr film
<dz0ny> potem so pogruntal da se alarmi po hišah prožijo
<dz0ny> tako da so ga potem našli v eni hiši
<dz0ny> kejr se je potem predal
<dz0ny> ene 20 let zgleda star
<dz0ny> lolek en
<miha> lepo, zdj bo 20 let v zaporu, pol pa injekcija ane
<miha> dobr si je to splaniru
<dz0ny> and he speaks arabic
<dz0ny> not
<zdobersek> dz0ny: link?
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1co395/live_updates_of_boston_situation_part_2/ http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1cnwms/mods_removed_thread_live_updates_of_boston/
<Seniorita> Live updates of Boston Situation [Part 2] : news
<Seniorita> »I hit the max amount of text. I will update this thread* from now on! **IF YOU LIVE IN BOSTON**: Do not go to work! Take a day off, stay inside!. ...«
<dz0ny> aja enga tipa so pa prijel pa slekel po pomoti
<dz0ny> in že spustil
<zdobersek> nikjer ne najdem, da bi se taziv predal
<zdobersek> aha, belokapi je se ziv
<dz0ny> EDIT 4:44 EDT: "All is well" after a period of silence.
<dz0ny> EDIT 4:43 EDT: Officer heard saying "Get down on your knees".
<zdobersek> 12min staro: https://twitter.com/Boston_Police/statuses/325172404278140928
<Seniorita> Twitter / Boston_Police: #CommunityAlert: Residents ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> hm jaz sem sklepal da so ga dobil
<zdobersek> 'sklepal' :>
<zdobersek> CNN tud 'sklepa' :>
<miha> FOX pa vedo!
<zdobersek> zdej se za drugega porocajo, da je hin
<zdobersek> EDIT 5:21 EDT: Second suspect connected with bombing is dead.
<miha> tango down!
<miha> :p !g tango down
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: Tango Down http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Tango%20Down
<miha> hm https://twitter.com/gfdtech/status/325145291860873216/
<zdobersek> EDIT 5:27 EDT: Hospital Press Conference is where they are talking about dead suspect. My TV says "second suspect" but it seems out of date and doesn't look to be "White Hat".
<Seniorita> Twitter / gfdtech: Bližnje srečanje na štajerski ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/vodja-npu-naj-bi-se-vinjen-usedel-za-volan-in-trcil-v-darsovo-vozilo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Vodja NPU naj bi se pijan usedel za volan in trčil v Darsovo vozilo
<Seniorita> »Šef Nacionalnega preiskovalnega urada naj bi pod vplivom alkohola na avtocesti izgubil nadzor nad vozilom in trčil v Darsov avto. Neuradno naj bi zaradi incidenta že ostal brez pooblastil na NPU.«
<zdobersek> *clap clap*
<miha> še boljš bi blo, če bi šlo za KPKjevca
<zdobersek> se boljs bi blo, ce bi slo za Ljudmilo
<sterna> miha: to bi en rad drago prodal k je peak zamudu :)
<miha> :)
<sterna> sej bitcoin je cist isti klinac
<sterna> tam tvitne https://twitter.com/maxkeiser/status/321897445422399488
<Seniorita> Twitter / maxkeiser: I'm working with Exante.eu ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<sterna> pol pa dumpne :)
<miha> sterna: lej jst bi sam kovanček pa kovanček dal v šparavček, ne da bi trejdal/prodajal.. pač tko.. mal za okras, mal za zlato rezervo
<miha> pol bi jih pa Å¡tel pa gledal :D
<miha> kot iz starih pravljic
<miha> :p
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> dan sasa84
<sterna> miha: ja sej bitcoin je idealn za to
<sasa84> mihko ;)
<sterna> pac cenejs ga je kupvat pa shranjevat
<sasa84> živjo sterna, dz0ny , lynxlynxlynx ...
<miha> sterna: ti gledaš pa šteješ bitcoine?
<sasa84> a zdobersek tukej? ;)
<sterna> miha: ne
<lynxlynxlynx> ojla
<dz0ny> hi
<sterna> okol 250 jih mam zdej stashed
<sterna> z ene 15-50 coini pa trejdam mal za foro
<dz0ny> a je reddit crknu?
<miha> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/reddit.com.html
<Seniorita> Reddit.com - Is Reddit Down Right Now?
<Seniorita> »Having problems with Reddit.com website today? Check whether Reddit server is up or down right now for everyone or just for you.«
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<dz0ny> miha: fake toel je real https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/325187524836356096
<Seniorita> Twitter / redditstatus: We are working on recovering ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> fwiw, Daft Punk je dal Get Lucky ven
<dz0ny> s/toel/tole
<zdobersek> in kdo in zakaj qrca bi ddosal reddit?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: nc psoebnega se mi ne zdi
<zdobersek> me zanima, ce je zarad teh live reportov
<dz0ny> hm, verjetno
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/04/19/pink-floyds-dark-side-of-the-moon-cover-designer-storm-thorgerson-dies-aged-69/
<Seniorita> Pink Floyd’s ‘Dark Side of the Moon’ cover designer Storm Thorgerson dies aged 69 | The Raw Story
<sterna> o njem sm pa ful prebral
<dz0ny> huh Marathon Bombers are from Russia if it is real
<zdobersek> tko pravi CNN?
<dz0ny> tko pravi tip ki je urejal reddit
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/JpDeathBlade/status/325197732895666178
<Seniorita> Twitter / JpDeathBlade: Boston Update: Marathon Bombers ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> Harvard University is closed due to public safety concerns.
<dz0ny> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/19/boston-marathon-bombing_n_3114693.html
<Seniorita> Boston Marathon Bombing Suspect Killed, Another On The Loose
<Seniorita> »WATERTOWN, Mass. - A violent crime spree across Greater Boston that took the lives of a campus police officer and one of the suspects in the Marathon bombings morphed into a desperate door-to-door search for a man believed to be the second bomber in Monday’s dual blasts. After a string of explosions and volleys of gunfire that seriously injured a transit officer, police cordoned off much of Watertown, Mass. Residents were ordered to “shelter in p
<dz0ny> ker clusterfuck imajo
<zdobersek> a clusterfuck it is
<miha> https://twitter.com/shawna_england/status/325188104912785408/photo/1
<Seniorita> Twitter / shawna_england: View from my house...crazy ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> http://vk.com/id160300242 one of them
<Seniorita> Djohar Tsarnaev | VK
<Seniorita> »Djohar Tsarnaev, Boston, USA. Graduated from �1 in 2001, ���������. Log in or sign up to contact Djohar Tsarnaev or find more of your friends.«
<miha> http://wikileaks.org/Transcript-Meeting-Assange-Schmidt?nocache
<Seniorita> Transcript of secret meeting between Julian Assange and Google CEO Eric Schmidt
<miha> dz0ny: ka se zdj ti rusi grejo?
<sterna> napadajo ameriko
<sterna> z ekonomlonci :)
<dz0ny> pic.twitter.com/1MyuMduM7T
<miha> http://bigthink.com/praxis/why-the-boston-marathon-bombers-may-have-attacked
<Seniorita> Why the Boston Marathon Bombers May Have Attacked | Praxis | Big Think
<Seniorita> »Now that the two suspects Monday’s horrific bombing have been identified, attention turns to their motive. Why would two brothers from the troubled region of Chechnya, a republic of Russia, move to the United States and plan to detonate bombs in Boston on Patriot's Day? Here is a very raw, very ...«
<CrazyLemon> je kdo že probal te nove okuse red bulla? :)
<miha> ja
<miha> rdeč mi ni všeč. moder pa srebrn sta pa dobra.
<CrazyLemon> kateri je najbolsi
<miha> probi
<miha> nobenmu nč ne fali, sam brusnica (rdeč) mi ni všeč
<miha> na sploh
<miha> moder: borovnica, srebrn: limona
<LorD_DDooM> Moder>srebrni>rdeč
<LorD_DDooM> Zaprobat so pa vsi
<CrazyLemon> js sm modrega zdej kupu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj znano https://bing.com/ ? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cisto nic.. pa tebi ;)
<dz0ny> un alert o misconfigured ssl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem blond.. i can smell a hint a mile away :D
<CrazyLemon> en z morsa na ubuntu.si
<miha> cyberwarfare?
<CrazyLemon> we'll see :D
<dz0ny> ukrajinci tud :)
<dz0ny> pa nemci
<CrazyLemon> prav sram me je kje vse se je znajdu ubuntu.si link zaradi dokuwikija
<CrazyLemon> spiderji pa Å¡e kr indexirajo
<dz0ny> na froogle web tools lahko naložiš listo teh strani
<dz0ny> hm kaj je Å¡ele na forumu
<dz0ny> v bistvu bi se dal pogledat
<dz0ny> a nardim?
<CrazyLemon> kaj?
<dz0ny> da pokaže tudi z foruma
<CrazyLemon> ne ni treba
<dz0ny> ok
<CrazyLemon> RB borovnica je res kul
<LorD_DDooM> Enjoy you're insomnia!
<CrazyLemon> good..ker pol itak moram v LJ :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40040/#p40040
<CrazyLemon> http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste
<Seniorita> Copy-Paste from Website to Terminal
<miha> http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/models-catch-head-lice-on-heidi-klum-show-germanys-next-top-models-a-895427.html
<Seniorita> Models Catch Head Lice on Heidi Klum Show Germanys Next Top Models - SPIEGEL ONLINE
<Seniorita> »Contestants on Heidi Klum's hit show "Germany's Next Top Model" are scratching their heads over where they picked up lice, Thursday night's episode revealed. At least two of the young women are battling the itchy parasites, much to their revulsion.«
<miha> http://www.alternet.org/what-you-need-know-about-chechnya-and-boston-bombing-suspects
<Seniorita> What You Need To Know About Chechnya And The Boston Bombing Suspects | Alternet
<Seniorita> »Ethnicity doesn't indicate any defined motives or ties to possible groups, but it gives us some hints about the suspects' backgrounds.«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: FBMessenger: Stand-Alone Facebook Messenger For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wofYWS0rJWY/fbmessenger-stand-alone-facebook.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40041/#p40041
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40042/#p40042
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40043/#p40043
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgbRbYlojm8
<Seniorita> Password Minder Infomercial - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.infomercial-hell.com/blog/2013/03/11/password-minder/ Takes brass balls to make something like the Password Minder infomercial! Find more hilariou...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 10 Best Ubuntu 13.04 Features – From Social Lens to Window Snapping  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7wuyZX7TKkY/new-ubuntu-13-04-features
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40044/#p40044
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40045/#p40045
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cloud Sync Tool `Seafile` 1.6.0 Gets Improved Collaboration Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XonKCwUCAds/cloud-sync-tool-seafile-160-gets.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40046/#p40046
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Tiskalnik na routerju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40047/#p40047
<dz0ny> maxipin: maš ti usb ruter, ma to kak dmesg na stock fw?
<zdobersek> WTF https://twitter.com/NateBell4AR/status/325238796079747072
<Seniorita> Twitter / NateBell4AR: I wonder how many Boston liberals ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> pffffffff http://naamapalmu.com/file/51920
<Seniorita> Sympatiat Bostoniin | Naamapalmu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtwipZIEZRU
<Seniorita> Katja Å ulc - There Will Be Boys (HD) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Katja Sulc - There Will Be Boys Music production: PIER (RIS, BADMOOD REC. RDYO DJs) Video director: Miha Knific DOP: Aljoša Korenčan Second camera: Tiln Hobi...«
<sasa84> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-burg-boot-loader-in-ubuntu/
<Seniorita> How to install Burg boot loader in Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail & LinuxMint| Unixmen
<sasa84> šekši!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont "fix" it if its not broken
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nism nč inštalirala...in zakaj? da neb kej zj*, k kul dela :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zajeb.. boš ziher
<sasa84> sej to :\
<CrazyLemon> burg zna fajn zajeb... stvar
<sasa84> pa take stvari se mi zdi d ti sam bootanje podalšajo
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko je bilo ko sem bil Å¡e mlad :p
<sasa84> dragi moj CrazyLemon Mišilemon...kok stvari sem se že jst od tebe naučila... :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, GuruLimun
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 MojitoLemon
<CrazyLemon> fyi..mojito fruc.. not that good
<sasa84> hm...cuba libre? jst mam kr rada cuba libre
<sasa84> ok, sej ej podobno sranje :P
<sasa84> in kaj sem se jaz od cuba libre in mojita naučila? ne pij več kot je potrebno :P
<CrazyLemon> FRUC mojito!
<CrazyLemon> ne mojito mojito
<sasa84> sm vidla reklamo, nism še pila..nekok me ni prepriču
<sasa84> 1x bom probala d vidm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont bother..ni dobr..kot sm že omenu
<CrazyLemon> raje probaj redbull borovnica
<sasa84> mene po redbullu včasih buši boli :(
<zdobersek> PEOPLE OF #ubuntu-si
<sasa84> jouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> wassaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap zdobersek
<sasa84> že mal pozn za kofe a?
<sasa84> jst bi ga vseen :P
<sasa84> ma zdobersek moj zlatkan fant
<zdobersek> sasa84: dejma jutr ;)
 * sasa84 stisne zdobersek ko kšna stara teta
<sasa84> povej zdobersek, kako živiš... zdravje, šport, kultura...?
<zdobersek> sasa84: kul, kul, kul!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kakšen movie priporočaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the guilt trip
<CrazyLemon> pa jack reacher
<dz0ny> thx 2nd sem že pogledal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in? :)
<dz0ny> nič posebnega
<zdobersek> tom kruz sucks donkey balls
<dz0ny> oblivion je Å¡e vedno kul
<dz0ny> ker je pomankanje sf
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: težave ob posodobitvi programske opreme  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40048/#p40048
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: težave ob posodobitvi programske opreme  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40049/#p40049
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: težave ob posodobitvi programske opreme  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40050/#p40050
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/policija-ujela-19-letnega-dzoharja.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: 19-letni Džohar ranjen v bolnišnici, a ni v smrtni nevarnosti
<Pepelka> »Ameriška policija je ujela drugega osumljenca za bombni napad na cilju bostonskega maratona. "Ujet!!! Lov je končan," je na Twitterju zapisala bostonska policija. 19-letnega Džoharja Carnajeva so ujeli živega, a je ranjen. Ranjen se je skrival v čolnu.«
<CrazyLemon> njupalo ne morem ti pomagat - piši na forum
<njupalo> CrazyLemon nisi ti pripravil paketa?
<CrazyLemon> njupalo sej lepo piše kdo je avtor slobuntuja
<CrazyLemon> takoj prva vrstica
<njupalo> hmmm ne vem kam sem gledal, da sem videl tvoje ime! :(
<zdobersek> /r/gonewild?
<dz0ny> lol
<yang> hm se na en "bug" sem naletel v trisquel/ubuntu..."halt" mi ne ugasne masine ostane lampa na prenosniku, medtem ko "shutdown -h now" lepo ugasne vse
<dz0ny> yang: lampa?
<dz0ny> http://twitter.yfrog.com/z/myb8nvj
<Pepelka> yfrog Fullsize - http://twitter.yfrog.com/myb8nvj
<Pepelka> »yfrog free image and video hosting on your social networks«
<yang> dzony backlight, osvetlitev na laptopu
<yang> bil je nek bug za ta moj laptop ki je ze pofixan za novejsi ubuntu release
<zdobersek> http://www.mzv.cz/washington/en/czech_u_s_relations/news/statement_of_the_ambassador_of_the_czech.html
<Pepelka> Statement of the Ambassador of the Czech Republic on the Boston terrorist attack | Embassy of the Czech Republic in Washington, D.C.
<zdobersek> * clap clap *
<dz0ny> jp jp
<dz0ny> crečnija == chech
<zdobersek> mja, sej jih razumemo.
<CrazyLemon> to je useless statement
<zdobersek> do explain yourself!
<CrazyLemon> 90% američanov še vedno ne bo vedlo kje je čečenija in bodo še vedno mislil da je ček republik kraj čečenov..
<zdobersek> teh se je treba cehom najmanj bat
<zdobersek> ... dokler ostanejo na tej celini
<zdobersek> 'najhujs', kar se lahko cehom zarad tega zgodi, je to, da bo JBieber odpovedu vse koncerte tam
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Im4TO03CuF8#!
<Pepelka> Кот и пылесос - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Видео не моё. Взято с ЯПа.«
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/04/it-just-works-dell-xps-13-developer-edition-linux-ultrabook-review/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
<Pepelka> It just works: Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition Linux Ultrabook review | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Dell's substantial investment in making a functional Linux Ultrabook pays off.«
<CrazyLemon> skoda ker nima BT 4.0
<CrazyLemon> Kar 32 programov na servisu Google Play pomeni potencialno grožnjo vsem uporabnikom, ki jih prenesejo na svojo napravo z Androidom.
<CrazyLemon> OMG!
<CrazyLemon> 32 programov od.. milijon pa neki.. OMG!
<sasa84> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa Å¡e to jih je 31.5 kitajskih :P
<dz0ny> https://github.com/WilliamHackmore/linuxgems/blob/master/cheat_sheet.org.sh
<Pepelka> linuxgems/cheat_sheet.org.sh at master · WilliamHackmore/linuxgems · GitHub
<Pepelka> »linuxgems - A succinct cheat sheet for newbie linux coders and system administrators, documenting some of the more obscure and useful gems of linux lore. Intended to be viewed in emacs org-mode, or VimOrganizer, though any text editor will suffice.«
<dz0ny> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2311098/Peter-Lloyd-Why-Im-suing-gym-sexist-women-hours.html
<Pepelka> Peter Lloyd: 'Why I'm suing my gym over their sexist women-only hours' | Mail Online
<Pepelka> »When I became a member of my local gym, it was to exercise my body - not my human rights. But that's exactly what I'm doing with the Kentish Town Sports Centre in north London.«
<zdobersek> glede na dailymail je tole en attention whore
<anny> čer!
<CrazyLemon> žio!
<anny> kvaj dej?
<anny> aha
<anny> dva žonija :)
<CrazyLemon> ej nč an' lula se mi toj pa to
<anny> lula se ti?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<anny> pol pa pejt pa pokrova ne zmočit!
<CrazyLemon> sej nikol ne..ampak ne da se mi..
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e taka nuja :D
<anny> :)
<anny> mislm....kaj vi folk delate za kompom na tak lep dan?
<CrazyLemon> noč je že
<anny> no, večer
<anny> jaz sem pobirala smeti po Tivoliju
 * CrazyLemon nadaljuje the guilt trip
<CrazyLemon> anny seriously? :)
<anny> ja
 * zdobersek je krscen Janez => 3 žoniji
<anny> pa imeli smo telečjo obaro pa smo vozili smo se po Ljubljanici kot norci
<anny> zdoberšek, ti hb ne delaš zmede :=
<zdobersek> hb?
<anny> ne hodiš v zelje ostalima dvema žonijema
<zdobersek> 'hvala bogu' ... emh
<anny> mislila sem, da janez ni več tako pogosto ime
<johnnyyy> Å¡e vedno smo v vrhu :)
<anny> hm, jaz poznam samo enega mlajšega od sebe s tem imenom
<anny> na račun tastatih...vprašaj me čez 40 let
<johnnyyy> je pa res da mladih ni velik
 * CrazyLemon ne pozna nobenga s tem imenom
<anny> zdobersek, saj te ne bo kap, če uporabim kakšno cerkveno?
<zdobersek> anny: bognedaj!
<anny> aha, pol pa hb!
<CrazyLemon> anny http://www.siol.net/sportal/rekreacija/novice/2013/04/jure_kosir_in_druscina_v_tivoliju_tekli_za_dober_namen.aspx?utm_source=feedly
<Pepelka> Jure Košir in druščina v Tivoliju tekli za dober namen - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V Tivoliju je potekal 8-urni družinski tek Formaraton, na katerem so udeleženci zbirali sredstva za Ustanovo za pomoč otroku z rakom in krvnimi boleznimi. Med tekači kar nekaj znanih imen.«
<CrazyLemon> a si zato pucala tivoli?
<CrazyLemon> zato k jurček ni počistu za sabo? :D
<anny> ne, ne!
<anny> oni so čist pridni
<anny> tisti ki pacajo, so pridkani, pošteni, mali ljudje
<anny> našla sem toliko vrečk od ganže, da te kap
<anny> v nekaterih je bila Å¡e trava noter!
<CrazyLemon> torej profit?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://cdn1.siol.net/sn/img/13/110/635020699423505519_formatlon27_130420_tav.jpg
<anny> ne vem, CrazyLemon....koliko je en gram ganže?
<CrazyLemon> anny pojma nimam..
<anny> hehe, ja veverice so tudi delale družbo
<anny> ta zmaga!
<anny> 5 evrov? maybe
<anny> en nas je skoz fotkal, tako da bi slike morale bit nekje
<CrazyLemon>  Cena za sto gramov na ta način vzgojene konoplje se giblje med 500 in 600 evri.
<CrazyLemon> 5€!
<CrazyLemon> profit!
<anny> haha
<anny> no viš
<anny> za en pir bi že zaslužili
<CrazyLemon> en?
<CrazyLemon> to je skoraj 6pack
<anny> za vsakega eden! bilo nas je 12
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/data/fotogalerije/slovenija/2013/04/ciscenje_ljubljanice.aspx
<Pepelka> S čiščenjem Ljubljanice se je simbolično zaključila akcija Za lepšo Ljubljano - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Akcija Za lepšo Ljubljano se je tradicionalno simbolično zaključila s čiščenjem reke Ljubljanice. V akciji je sodelovalo več kot 50 potapljačev, rečno dno pa so očistili med Špico in Zmajskim mostom.«
<CrazyLemon> nobene mary jane na fotkah
<sterna> jsm bil pa cel dan not in mi je mal zal
<sterna> sam sm mel velik deal
<sterna> dela.
<sterna> tut deal no
<anny> mah, to so pofotkali samo potapljače
<anny> kmeti pač pobirajo daleč od kamer
<anny> na slikah ni videti, a iz ljubljanice so privlekli celo izruvane količke, ki skrbijo da nihče ne parkira avta
<anny> haha...folk je jezen tako kot v mariboru na radarje!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le.. vsaj lisic ni več..praise the lord zoki
<anny> praise him!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/90s.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha..so f'in true
<anny> očitno vsi le niso zadovoljni
<anny> au...to so bila bolj 80-a
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWJbGT_oIDc
<Pepelka> Rušenje radarja Maribor! 3/12/2012 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tretja Mariborska vstaja. Nisem avtor posnetka.«
<anny> nekaj duha s tvoje slike je Å¡e ostalo
<CrazyLemon> duha...what were
<anny> no...razbojniškega, uporniškega
<anny> razbijaškega! :)
<anny> robinhoodovskega
<anny> odprtokodnega
<sterna> there is no violence in my heart
<CrazyLemon> is there source code?
<sterna> a za my heart
<sterna> al ce je not
<CrazyLemon> 1.
<sterna> ja AT, CG
<sterna> repeated lots of times
<sterna> mam posnetek!
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_viyJbpa0
<Pepelka> 500x magnified - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Using a 7D at 60fps, rendered as 24fps, through the canon's 100mm macro and through a 300x microscope (10x eyepiece, 30x objective lens).«
<sterna> ne vid se dobr.
<sterna> sorry, star solski mikroskop
<anny> haha, kr živahni so!
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<zdobersek> ti si zeh!
<CrazyLemon> shut your piehole lil' boy! its past your bedtime
<zdobersek> piehole shut! now do the same!
<CrazyLemon> fine!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobersek> :/
<dz0ny> kako z launchpada potegneš zip/tar/karkoli kode
<zdobersek> zelo tezko
<dz0ny> sem opazil ja c/p is faster
<dz0ny> america http://i.imgur.com/QOr64kA.jpg
<dz0ny> zombies around the corner http://www.cnbc.com/id/100653575
<Pepelka> Antibiotic-Resistant 'Superbugs' Creep Into Nation's Food Supply
<Pepelka> »Antibiotic-resistant bacteria—often called "superbugs"—are entering the food system and endangering consumers, according to analysis of data from the federal government.«
<anny> zeh...pejmo spat
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-21
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<zdobersek> ... he said at 10AM
<zdobersek> wtf :/
<zdobersek> ob dveh sem su spat, ob pol sedmih sem staro mtko v cerkev pelal :$
<CrazyLemon> si jo v cerkev pelal ali si tudi sam v cerkev Å¡el??
<zdobersek> pelal
<CrazyLemon> infidel!
<zdobersek> nisem bil tam
<zdobersek> infidel for 5000+ other gods, aye, yet servant of none
<zdobersek> zdle drug kafe mlatim (cc sasa84), potem grem pa na bicikelYEAH
<CrazyLemon> boga stara mama.. ko vsi vidijo da jo infidel pelje k maši :(
<CrazyLemon> uff..ko smo pri biciklu
<CrazyLemon> pašta se kuha
<zdobersek> ne bos mnde zdle jedu?
<zdobersek> preden gres na kolo?
<CrazyLemon> itak da bom
<CrazyLemon> kako pa naj kolesarim brez energije?
<zdobersek> ... pasta se je po aktivnosti
<CrazyLemon> pašta se vedno je :D
<CrazyLemon> in ne potrebujem paste za regeneracijo.. precej hitro se regeneriram tudi brez tega
<CrazyLemon> tisti vaši bikerepublic so že začeli pobirat nagrade :)
<LorD_DDooM> I say
<CrazyLemon> you say what :)
<zdobersek> uni bikerepublic so ... eh.
<CrazyLemon> so.. hitri? :)
<zdobersek> ma ne, cuden pojav so, zlo se reklamirajo pa tko
<zdobersek> kao celo predstavitev ekipe so mel v city centru v CE
<zdobersek> pa neki blazni sponzorji pa tko
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa majo za ene sponzorje?
<zdobersek> city center (celjsi eurpark, recimo), nek fitnes, se ena avtohisa, nek dobavitelj kolesarske opreme, k pedena tud adrio mobil ipd.
<zdobersek> eden clan se je pred par leti zlo navdusu za kolesarstvo, ma pa nek svoj party/promotor biznis, k je  vozu armina van buurena pa podobne kalibre v slovenijo
<zdobersek> pa tko, obsezna poznanstva po celjskem
<zdobersek> do your social networking, people.
<CrazyLemon> no ja..neke hude sponzorje spet nimajo če nimajo financ za spletno stran :)
<zdobersek> hah, kolesa stanejo, limun
<CrazyLemon> kolesa zrihta sponzor :)
<zdobersek> ceprav jih itak dobijo s popustom, ja
<zdobersek> kolesarji so vsi solidni, edino tale samopromocija mi je mal odvec za amaterski klub
<zdobersek> ok, eden je dost velik kaliber tud v slovenskem obsegu
<CrazyLemon> kateri?
<zdobersek> gucek
<zdobersek> bajs mu pravmo, vcasih je gvihte premiku, zdej pa kolesa
<zdobersek> kronometrist drugac, celo trenutni drzavni prvak
<alesh> Dober dan. Potrebujem pomoč pri instalaciji enega programa - datoteka se konča z .tar.bz. Mi lahko kdo, prosim, pomaga?
<dz0ny> alseh kateri app?
<dz0ny> drugače https://github.com/WilliamHackmore/linuxgems/blob/master/cheat_sheet.org.sh#L80
<Pepelka> linuxgems/cheat_sheet.org.sh at master · WilliamHackmore/linuxgems · GitHub
<Pepelka> »linuxgems - A succinct cheat sheet for newbie linux coders and system administrators, documenting some of the more obscure and useful gems of linux lore. Intended to be viewed in emacs org-mode, or VimOrganizer, though any text editor will suffice.«
<alesh> am, express scribe
<alesh> http://www.nch.com.au/scribe/linux.html
<Pepelka> Express Scribe for Linux
<dz0ny> sem ti prilepil navodila, če se kje ustavi povej
<dz0ny> od vrstice 80 naprej :)
<dz0ny> ja relevantno zate
<alesh> O, hvala ... čakaj, da ugotovim, kaj naj si stemi navodili začnem. :)) (Oprosti, butelj sem za te zadeve ...)
<alesh> A ni to ful komplicirano? :))
<dz0ny> ko delaš prvič je
<dz0ny> drugače ni
<dz0ny> ker je skoraj vedno isto potem
<dz0ny> u alash ni potrebe po tistem
<dz0ny> a si odpakiral
<dz0ny> samo poženes v terminalu scribe
<dz0ny> napišeš root geslo in je to to
<alesh> Oprosti, a jaz ne vem, kako naj pravzaprav začnem. Jaz imam ta file shranjen v izhodiščni mapi, dvakrat sem kliknil na njega in prenesel iz arhiva datoteko, ki je bila
<dz0ny> mhm
<alesh> nek lupinski skript je to :)
<dz0ny> odpri terminal
<alesh> imam odprt
<dz0ny> napiši bash
<alesh> bash in ime datoteke?
<dz0ny> presledk primi in vleci ter spusti ta scribe v terminal okno
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> enter
<dz0ny> potem pa vpiši root geslo
<alesh> Overitev je spodletela ... :)))
<dz0ny> sudo bash scribe
<alesh> o, ko sem tole napisal, se je pa zagnal :)
<alesh> no, ampak zdaj je pa vse zmrznilo ... :)))
<dz0ny> tist skript je mal levi :)
<dz0ny> malo počakaj
<alesh> pridem za 2 minuti nazaj ... bom reštartiral računalnik
<alesh> Sem nazaj. :)
<alesh> Kaj pa če si naložim tale Wine in potem potegnem dol tisto datoteko, ki je za Wine?
<dz0ny> kaj ti pa ne dela
<dz0ny> meni se normalno zažene
<dz0ny> po namestitvi
<alesh> express scribe has crashed with an abnormal exception.
<alesh> ne vem, meni se je najprej dobro zagnal
<alesh> potem sem tam kliknil, da naj ikono zaklene na zaganjalnik
<alesh> ga zaprl
<alesh> in potem poskušal ponovno odpreti ...
<alesh> al je treba to vsakič preko terminala?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> wine je emulator za windows okolje
<dz0ny> v teoriji lahko poženeš katerikoli app napsian za windowse
<alesh> in potem, ko se pojavi tisto sporočilo, mi daje opcijo, da poročam ... in kliknem "ne", pol pa zmrzne vse skupaj
<alesh> mislim, zrušen escpress scribe se ne zapre ... ostane vse skupaj na ekranu ...
<dz0ny> hm, lahko poizkusiš še z wine
<dz0ny> grem malo ven bbl
<alesh> okej. hvala ti!
<alesh> lepo se imej.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Development Builds Are Now Raring Based  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/URyA_4QF0GE/ubuntu-touch-development-builds-are-now-raring-based
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QTBxFnmCmJ8
<Pepelka> The Fuccons - Mikey gets dumped - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Follow me on tumblr! ((◕‿◕)) http://radical-nyan.tumblr.com/ Oh! Mikey オー! マイキー Ō! Maikī - Mikey gets dumped Season 1 - Episode 11 with English subtitles«
<zdobersek> what.
<zdobersek> the fuck.
<dz0ny> weirdos
<zdobersek> sasa84__: ayo!
<sasa84__> ooooo zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Community Survey Needs Your Help  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rjcKHTQcavk/ubuntu-community-survey-raring
<zdobersek> sasa84__: cheers!
<anny> daan
<anny> dežek pada, sonce gre
<BigWhale> dez?
<BigWhale> kje?
<sasa84__> zdobersek, živeli!
<anny> tuuuki
<anny> ne more se odločit, kaj bi in kaj ne bi
<BigWhale> anny, jest nic ne vidim
<anny> očala nabav
<BigWhale> jih ze mam!
<anny> ok, pol pa mal dioptrijo popilit
<anny> ta moment je spet sonce
<BigWhale> ze ceu dan nabija k prasica :>
<anny> mmmmm...slovenčki
<anny> :)
<dz0ny> a je že kdo pogledal http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Hemlock_Grove/70242310?locale=en-US
<anny> kje je pa prvi dz0ny?
<dz0ny2> here
<dz0ny> here
 * dz0ny2 slaps dz0ny around a bit with a large trout
<anny> opa...shizofrenija na pohodu!
<anny> haha!
<sasa84__> lol anny
<sasa84> dz0ny, dz0ny2 ..a vidva sta soseda? :P
<anny> kje je pa dz0ny2 najdu postrv...ali je bil losos?
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgoMdrvaPJg
<Pepelka> Travis the Singing Trout - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Singing fish Travis the Singing Trout«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/apple-iphone/dodaten-prihodek-1286681792.html?aclct=1366544336
<Pepelka> Dodaten prihodek :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Dober dan! Rad bi vam podaril to možnost da pridete do denarja. Pa pojdimo k bistvu kaj sploh je to delo? To je empower network. Empower Network je internetna«
<CrazyLemon> easy money!
<CrazyLemon> bolš kot bitcoin!
<dz0ny> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-weather/tree/src?h=gnome-3-8 js+css+gtk3
<dz0ny> insane, but makes sense...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si najdu kje poceni camelbake?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v hervisu ne :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well thats obvious
<CrazyLemon> na spletu so cca. 9.5€
<CrazyLemon> kar se pa ne splača zaradi poštnine
<CrazyLemon> lokalno sm vidu da v funsports so 10€
<zdobersek> kaj pa v ITA?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem za nobeno res sportno trgovino v .it
<CrazyLemon> bom pa prasal bratranca
<lynxlynxlynx> v trstu maš uhh tam v tistem mini btcju eno
<zdobersek> to je tist z brezplacnim S3?
<lynxlynxlynx> če poznaš ime, bi se spomnu
<lynxlynxlynx> majo tud spletno Å¡tacuno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<CrazyLemon> lynx.. tisto takoj pri meji?
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da je bolj proti centru
<lynxlynxlynx> se kr neki časa furaš
<CrazyLemon> torri d'europa :)
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno mini btc..ker je vse v eni zgradbi
<lynxlynxlynx> sportler
<CrazyLemon> to pa prvič slišim
<lynxlynxlynx> .com
<CrazyLemon> ja sej sm najdu page..sam nisem še slišal za sportler
<lynxlynxlynx> velikosti kakega thomas sporta, ni to hervis
<lynxlynxlynx> majo vsega po malo
<lynxlynxlynx> pancarje sem tam kupil, je blo Å¡e vedno ceneje s prevozom vred
<CrazyLemon> tomas sport Å¡e ni bankrotiral? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> v kopru ga ni že hmm.. okrog 10let
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da v kopru tudi RAMa ni.. tko da ja.. ni ravno dobr primer
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://bikebook.si/
<Pepelka> Bikebook - za čas, ko niste na kolesu
<Pepelka> »Downhill, freeride, all mountain, cross country. Testi koles in opreme, servisni in drugi uporabni nasveti. Pridružite se, komentirajte in sodelujete pri ustvarjanju vsebine.«
<CrazyLemon> nekaj uporabnih DIY videov
<zdobersek> danes sem po klancu navzgor bunnyhopnu gasilsko cev!
<zdobersek> I shit you not!
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa po rahlem klancu navzdol bunnyhopal ležeče policaje v savudriji
<CrazyLemon> enih 4-5
<CrazyLemon> imam pa roke čist rjavo/rdeče od sonca
<Guest41743> Heh ... sorry, what are you guys talking about? :)
<Guest41743> I know the words, but can't understand what you're saying ;)
<CrazyLemon> Guest41743 about bunnyhopping objects on the road :)
<CrazyLemon> with bicycles of course :)
<Guest41743> Oh ok
<Guest41743> Hvala lepa, Crazy
<CrazyLemon> i really have no idea whats the proper term for 'ležeči policaj' in english
<CrazyLemon> its obstacle for cars to slow down
<tink|away> Speedhumps
<CrazyLemon> thats it :)
<sterna> it's "grbina" in slovenian
<tink|away> Heh ... hvala sterna
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/colnago-v-bistri.jpg
<CrazyLemon> its also ležeči policaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> no that's what people call it
<tink|away> Heh
<tink|away> slang, not grammatically correct slovene
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_bump
<Pepelka> Speed bump - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<tink|away> :}
<zdobersek> sterna: ta bistra je pri vrhniki, jetak?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> k eni prjatlci smo sli na obisk pa sm su s kolesom k je fajn climb
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/cesta-na-ulovko.jpg
<sterna> also http://bou.si/pic/my-new-tatoo.jpg
<tink|away> lol@tattoo
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-14
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<napsy> lp
<napsy> dz0ny: ping
<dz0ny> napsy: jutro :>
<napsy> hoj, sm ze nasu
<napsy> nism nasu ono go test stran, goconvey
<napsy> zdj pa sm jo :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> elow
<sasa84> oj napsy ...kako življence?
<napsy> zaenkrat kaze kr dobr :)
<sasa84> lepo ;)
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<napsy> lp
<pitko> dan
<pitko> bo kaka fešta ob izidu 14.04? :)
<napsy> bo CrazyLemon organiziru doma ;)
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne doma..prek hangouts bo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> aaa
<napsy> no se bols
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> jp..bomo primerjali namizja in ob koncu bomo podelili PDFje tistim ki imajo najlepše namizje
<Sky[x]> lol
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko>  ja njobl
<pitko> bral sm nikje da majo
<pitko> al v San francisco al kje
<napsy> js mam svoje namizje bliz hladilnika
<napsy> to vrjetn steje v plus? :)
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy bo potrebno vprašat strokovno komisijo
<pitko> v četrtek pride ne ?
<slax0r> b* please http://prntscr.com/39vim8
<slax0r> :P
<Pepelka> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Pepelka> »Captured with Lightshot«
<CrazyLemon> o evo ga..prvi kandidat
<slax0r> nema vise ubuntu
<slax0r> v petek sm znoru
<CrazyLemon> sicer je to ozadje in ne namizje
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok :p
<pitko> slax0r je vedu sleki?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r žal si bil DQ
<slax0r> nimam nobene slike desktopa
<slax0r> sploh pa sluzben ni neki oh in sploh :)
<slax0r> pitko: kaj ce je vedu? sleki ve vse ;)
<pitko> vredu*
<pitko> na fasku sm pa majo neko sfukano tipkovnico k pol tipk ne dela :D
<slax0r> stvar navade...js sm navajen na slacka ze x let
<slax0r> in ne morem na drugo distribucijo
<pitko> jaz sm si ga tut mislu nasnet pa nevem :)
<slax0r> saj je ubuntu tut ql, sam ne vem, mi ne odgovarja
<slax0r> sploh pa znoru sm k vim ne dela tko kot bi mogu
<pitko> ponavad ga uporabljajo hardcore računalnicarji
<pitko> ;)
<slax0r> odprem nov window, grem v file tree, file tree se odpre v napacnem oknu, kurzor se postavi v drug window, kjer ni file treeja dab odpru file in trenutni file postane unmodifiable
<slax0r> ga mores re-openat
<slax0r> kar je ok ce se to zgodi enkrat na dan, ko pa mas to 10x v pol ure pa ti dojadi
<pitko> za kaj ga uporabljaš kej programiraš?
<slax0r> da
<pitko> kva pa programeraš če ni shkrivnost :)
<slax0r> vecinoma php, ker je to moja sluzba
<slax0r> drugac pa se igram kdaj kaj z kakim c++ al pa python
<slax0r> hocem preklopit cist na python iz php
<pitko> aja?
<pitko> djanog
<pitko> django*
<pitko> ka pa node.js?
<slax0r> tut, kolk je pac casa
<pitko> ql php
<pitko> mal je že star ampak dobr :)
<slax0r> me zanima kak bo zdaj 6
<slax0r> in kak dolg bom cakal da se hostingi zmigajo na novo verzijo :)
<pitko> ja kdaj pa pride kej veš?
<lynxlynxlynx> nazadnje je zgledalo, da bo podobna katastrofa kot perl 6 in python 3
<pitko> ja :D
<slax0r> ma itak preskoka na boljse ne bo, vsaj ne nekega drasticneg
<slax0r> drasticnega*
<slax0r> ker je pac php, ampak vseeno me zanima kaksne fuck-upe lahko vse se naredijo :D
<pitko> haha :)
<pitko> ja javo 8 so kr
<pitko> poštucal :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: lol 55% je se na 5.2
<slax0r> I don't like java -.-
<slax0r> dz0ny: vem...
<dz0ny> i blame debian :>
<dz0ny> and lazy people
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> 5.5 je ne 3%
<pitko> 55%? :D
<dz0ny> to je huje k android
<dz0ny> sec
<pitko> mhm
<dz0ny> http://api.wordpress.org/stats/php/1.0/
<dz0ny> :>
<pitko> k pride kej novga na ubuntu touch k pride 14.04?
<dz0ny> lol 0.00 je 5.5
<pitko> naživce mi gre že ta android počas :D
<dz0ny> neresen
<dz0ny> to sam zato ker jave ne maraš
<dz0ny> :>
<slax0r> dz0ny: wordpress -.-
<pitko> :>
<pitko> java je kr ql :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: ja največ inštalacij na shared hostingu majo
<pitko> bol k phython ...
<slax0r> NiMiVsecJavaZPredolgimiImeniZaVsakoZadevo
<slax0r> -.-
<pitko> haha :)
<slax0r> al pa c#
<slax0r> podoben polom
<slax0r> se vedno sta mi najbolj vsec c in c++
<slax0r> kot jezika mislim, sintakticno
<pitko> c# je polom
<pitko> c ?
<slax0r> mhm
<pitko> c je polomljen
<pitko> čist :D
<pitko> c++ je ql
<lynxlynxlynx> dobre argumente mata
<slax0r> zakaj je c polomljen?
<idioterna> spodbuja te da delas neumnosti in te ovira pri kvalitetnem programiranju
<dz0ny> KerNeMaramPreDolgihStavkovInSeMiNeDaBrati
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ja
<pitko> pa svet te nima rad in neki pointerji
<idioterna> c# je ok
<idioterna> c ni
<pitko> pa sploh stringa nima
<slax0r> c nima pointerjev
<pitko> pa kr neki
<slax0r> :P
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> niso pointerji problem
<slax0r> stringa pa res nima ja :)
<idioterna> kokr to da nimas nobenih pametnih struktur not
<slax0r> sam vseen :)
<idioterna> same neumne :)
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ma čudn je
<slax0r> ja, "low level" language pac :)
<pitko> jaz zgubim živce :D
<pitko> pa garbic kolektro
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kolektor*
<dz0ny> string je char[] sej drugi ga samo zamaskirajo
<dz0ny> drgac je pa ist
<pitko> ja sm delal neki v ceju pa mi ni blo glh velik jasno :D
<slax0r> ^
<pitko> c++ je velik bol
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja ni isto
<pitko> čeprov je fajn znat c
<idioterna> char[] ne ve kolk je dolg
<idioterna> string pa ve
<dz0ny> men je tecn k so "fake structi" enkrat struct->neki drugic struct.neki
<napsy> o-oh, neke pointerje vidim
<pitko> pa k ni da maš neke pointrje v cju?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mal sm že pozabu
<dz0ny> idioterna: itak da ve ce se pa z \n konca :>
<idioterna> \n ja
<idioterna> okol kepe :)
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> no pa je sel
<dz0ny> corruption failed
<idioterna> zlobni ste :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LightDM GTK Greeter 1.8.4 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gpToASVmXHo/lightdm-gtk-greeter-1-8-4
<slax0r> ste ze ugotovil ker je najbolsi jezik? :)
<dz0ny> native
<slax0r> string se z \n konca? :)
<slax0r> v wordu mogoce :P
<slax0r> pa se tam je \r\n, al je \n prv?
<lynxlynxlynx> če ni kar kak xml element
<dz0ny> slax0r: ne z \0
<slax0r> dz0ny: mislu sm konec vrstice v wordu
<slax0r> dvomim da je null terminated
<dz0ny> word crashne?
<slax0r> kaj pa vem, nazadnje ko sem v word pogledal je blo enkrat v srednji soli
<slax0r> k smo se moral "ucit" v wordu
<lynxlynxlynx> pa valda niste gledal formata
<lynxlynxlynx> zazipan xml in Å¡ara
<slax0r> kaj? ne..."ucil" smo se kko text formatirat itd. in to je blo zadnje ko sm mel odprt word
<lynxlynxlynx> težko verjet
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2166-1: Net-SNMP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2166-1/
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Cirrus 7 Nimbus PC Now Available With Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UM60VGNTU4k/cirrus-7-nimbus-1-pc-ubuntu-14-04
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> su - username te logira kot ta uporabnik ce si root ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a nis vedu tega
<idioterna> sej tut ce si navadn user pa ves password
<idioterna> se loh sujas v kogarkoli
<lynxlynxlynx> cel point su-ja
<lynxlynxlynx> - je pa samo za čisto okolje
<idioterna> yup
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cinnamon 2.2 Released With System Settings Improvements, HiDPI support And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8Aep8tjX3wg/cinnamon-22-released-with-system.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Qt4 Music Player `YaRock` 0.9.66 Released With Internet Radio Stream Search, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jk3Q__Bofo8/qt4-music-player-yarock-0966-released.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2167-1: curl vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2167-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/observ/radar/si1_zm_si_latest.jpg
<CrazyLemon> fun!
<dz0ny> kam se pa premika?
<CrazyLemon> only god knows!
<dz0ny> ej spacex ma danes liftoff
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> česa že?
<dz0ny> za pol urce prbl
<dz0ny> na iss gredo, dragon
<dz0ny> pa prstat bodo probal
<dz0ny> tista njihova reusable rocket zadeva
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_6018_et3a8opzrc11_crucial_m500_240gb_ssd_sata3_2_5
<Pepelka> Crucial M500 240GB SSD SATA3 2.5" disk 7mm + 9.5mm adapter -
<Pepelka> »Crucial M500 240GB SSD SATA3 2.5 disk 7mm + 9.5mm adapter - CT240M500SSD1 lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Crucial M500 240GB SSD SATA3 2.5 disk 7mm + 9.5mm adapter - CT240M500SSD1. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<Sky[x]> tega mam jst pa je ql
<Sky[x]> aja ne samsunga mam jst grr
<dz0ny> kerga
<Sky[x]> 250gb samsung ene 170eur je redna cena se mi zdi
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> http://ssdboss.com/ssds/Samsung-840-EVO-vs-Crucial-M500
<Pepelka> Samsung 840 EVO vs Crucial M500
<Pepelka> »We put the 1,000 GB 840 EVO to the test against the 960 GB M500 to find out which you should buy, the Samsung or the Crucial.«
<dz0ny> model bi bil fajn
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj je že M550 zunaj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Pridobiti prejšnje datoteke iz Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41614/#p41614
<CrazyLemon> ampak m550 ni 99€ :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny quick question
<CrazyLemon> razlika med toastman ter shibby releaseom ? :)
<dz0ny> qos
<dz0ny> kako jeqos izveden
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej sasi pokaz https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BlMqABnIQAA1zdg.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> sam to? qosa itak ne uporabljam.. opažam pa da je toastman veliko bolj prisoten na forumu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja eno it firmo ma cez
<dz0ny> kjer za bloke/stavbe network rihtajo
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dvomim da sašo zanima MoMo :D
<dz0ny> ne kb kako zgleda zdej k predavas
<dz0ny> tko se popluvas jih lahko mal
<CrazyLemon> vem :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak je ful mal placa
<CrazyLemon> oz. zgleda tko
<CrazyLemon> tko da je to en velik plus :D
<dz0ny> http://podcasti.radioterminal.si/#/podcast/selector-slovenija
<Pepelka> Podcaster
<Pepelka> »Podcaster«
<CrazyLemon> pri 'darky' naj se spremeni pisava v selectu na črno ali kaj podobnega..ne pa belo
<CrazyLemon> darkly*
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za amelia
<CrazyLemon> pa slate
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tistega ne bo
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa.. zakaj toliko 'tem'
<CrazyLemon> aja..ok.. ker je nonsense :D
<dz0ny> ja :>
<CrazyLemon> cyborg mi je najbl všeč
<CrazyLemon> samo je potrebno Å¡e spremenit barvo ozadja tistega spektometra
<CrazyLemon> v grayish
<CrazyLemon> ali pa da je sam spektometer grayish
<dz0ny> na kaj te united spominja :?
<CrazyLemon> am..ni spektometer
<dz0ny> aja daj hard refresh
<CrazyLemon> kako se že reče tej
<CrazyLemon> ja..united je cisti copy/paste
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> ni pa tako napačn kot je recimo journal :)
<dz0ny> hm waveform
<dz0ny> "abstrakna reprezentacija zvočnih minimumov"
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> amplituda!!
<CrazyLemon> to sm iskal :D
<dz0ny> nc ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-15
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Pridobiti prejšnje datoteke iz Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41615/#p41615
<napsy> dan
<napsy> ugt
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<CrazyLemon> ugt
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Pridobiti prejšnje datoteke iz Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41616/#p41616
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/p526x296/10155251_10203542357061793_899185932992878444_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BlMqABnIQAA1zdg.jpg:large
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a veš kaj gledaš?
<sasa84> am...
<idioterna> moj projektor.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to bo tvoj 'delovni' prostor naslednji torek ob 18.00 :D
<yang> sasa84: ali ima Valkarton veliko proizvodno halo pri vas ?
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ima
<CrazyLemon> oz. je imel.. ne vem če je še vedno obratujejo
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/231l4a/how_to_literally_piss_away_15000_now_with_free/
<Pepelka> How to literally piss away $15,000 [Now with FREE tl;dr!] : talesfromtechsupport
<Pepelka> »A friend of mine has also been working in IT, and just got hired to do soul crushing data entry. I'm a big security buff so I asked him if his company...«
<CrazyLemon> awesome :D
<napsy> aaaham, to je dobesedno scanje $15000
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Begins Mailing Ubuntu One Users To Warn of Shutdown  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/btdSc9dKzts/ubuntu-one-shutdown-email
<CrazyLemon> http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/e_igrace/oblacna-shramba-ubuntu-one-se-poslavlja.html
<Pepelka> Moškisvet.com - Oblačna shramba Ubuntu One se poslavlja
<Pepelka> »Britansko podjetje Canonical, ki je znano po odprtokodem operacijskem sistemu Ubuntu, bo z junijem ukinilo storitev za shranjevanje in skupno rabo vsebin v oblaku Ubuntu One. Hkrati ukinjajo tudi glasbeno trgovino Ubuntu One Music, so sporočili iz podjetja.«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> očitno jim je zmanjkal nagih bab na internetu zdaj že pišejo o ubuntuju :D
<dz0ny> Terror threat to American Airlines results in porn scandal on Twitter
<dz0ny> wat
<jablana> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/228/323/r1mkya.jpg
<sasa84> yang, ja ima valkarton pr nas
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam jst bom v tork mogoče v gozdu :(
<zdobersek> sasa84: ahoy sailorette
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<sasa84> my sailor o\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js pa bom mogoče dobil na lotu! upam na euroloterijo!
<sasa84> če ne bo dežja, grem
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> očitno bo potem pred projektorjem prazn stol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.com/2014/04/tails
<Pepelka> Out in the Open: Inside the Operating System Edward Snowden Used to Evade the NSA | Enterprise | WIRED
<Pepelka> »When NSA whistle-blower Edward Snowden first emailed Glenn Greenwald, he insisted on using email encryption software called PGP for all communications. But this month, we learned that Snowden used another technology to keep his communications out of the NSA's prying eyes. It's called Tails. And naturally, nobody knows exactly who created it.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: why going inside an OS when you're out in the open?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek out in the open is a dangerous place for a pretty lady like you
<zdobersek> sem na varnem
<zdobersek> brez skrbi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej..si inside?
<CrazyLemon> see..thats why!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ups3J9Qqq7w
<Pepelka> Cortana the Comedian - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Cortana the Comedian Microsoft's Windows Phone 8.1 is a significant and necessary update for the survival of the company's mobile OS. Not only do users get f...«
<zdobersek> ... ucked?
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-16
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://europa.eu/epso/apply/jobs/perm/2014/security/index_en.htm
<Pepelka> Assistants in the field of security (M/F)
<Pepelka> »Assistants in the field of security (M/F)«
<sasa84> jou
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lol
<napsy> kere majo na slotech
<napsy> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t606582
<napsy> wtf
<upd_> kako se staking prevede ? Error: Wallet unlocked for staking only, unable to create transaction.
<upd_>  a process for connecting two components
<CrazyLemon> http://www.effervescenceprod.com/en/productions/fundamentalism-is-there-a-way-back/
<Pepelka> Fundamentalism, is there a way back? - Effervescence
<CrazyLemon> dober dokumentarc
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Download Sam Hulick Ubuntu Start Up Sound  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IYcOzu1n9OU/sam-hulick-ubuntu-start-sound
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @16.04.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 31%  pretežno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:21, Kulminacija: 13:02:49, Sončni zahod: 19:50:18
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 34min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> shitty vreme
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> najbolj mrz
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: poznaš kak usran plac na naši obali? Vem da SVOM redno čisti plaže, sicer pa? Sumljivo čisto mi deluje napram ostali državi in turizmu
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: 10 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr To Get A Near Perfect Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/y40rLuoko3g/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx usran as in smeti na obali? ma niti ne
<CrazyLemon> koper je bl mal obale.. v luki je edino umazano.. pol do izole je kr čisto.. v izoli tudi ni dosti obale, marina pa simonov zaliv.. pol so klifi pri bernardinu
<CrazyLemon> strunjan ne poznam kaj preveč..samo ne zgleda umazno ker so hoteli tam in skrbijo za okolico
<CrazyLemon> portorož je pa itak skomercializiran toliko da verjetno komunala vsak dan puca
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne... ni tako umazano :)
<CrazyLemon> edino ankaran ne vem kako je..tam so bl 'divji' :)
<CrazyLemon> tam okrog debelega rtiča
<lynxlynxlynx> heh ok
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<_upd_> še nisem videl da bi kdo pustil smeti za sabo v portorožu, ob cesti pa tak ob 6h začnejo pucat pa pomivat z vodo
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..nisem bil v portorožu ob 5ih zjutraj že dolgo sam dvomim da pijane osebe kaj dosti pobirajo smeti za sabo :)
<_upd_> ma ne vem kolk je pijanih, ponoči smo spali v avtih, do 3h 4h pa tam k je en diskač oz. lokal tak ne moreš neki smetit
<_upd_> na plaži pa tak ne moreš bit k varnostnik hodi gor in dol
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej tam bi res težko
<idioterna> js grem v piran na klopco prespat
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi so bolj skriti placi ala debeli rtič
<idioterna> zjutri pa pred vzhodom nazaj v rizano pa na hrib
<CrazyLemon> <_upd_> na plaži pa tak ne moreš bit k varnostnik hodi gor in dol <- kaj pa počne na plaži?
<idioterna> a varnostnik?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<idioterna> pazi da kdo ne spi tam na crno :)
<_upd_> nas je ene 3x spodil dol, da ne smemo tam bit, ker se je plaža že zaprla
<CrazyLemon> _upd_ od kdaj plaža ima urnik? :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna glede na to da je kamp nekaj sto metrov stran dvomim da bi kdo ravno na plaži spal
<_upd_> ima do 8h al 9h je odprto
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kamp je za placat
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no..zravn kampa je velik park plac kjer je ogromno placa
<CrazyLemon> pa ni za plačat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> no js grem ponavad gor v piranu na "oljcna pot" pa pol do une stezice visoko nad obalo
<idioterna> tam ne hodijo komunalci
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..ker bužček nimaš denarja za prespat nekje na mehkem in prijetnem, kjer psi ne lulajo :D
<idioterna> ker na obali nimate hotelov ki bi znali spravit bicikle tbh
<idioterna> hrvati so tut sele zadnjih par let pogruntal da je to problem
<CrazyLemon> idioterna spraviš ga v sobo pa je :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače so v strunjanu bicycle friendly
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> kje v strunjanu?
<idioterna> ce so bi z veseljem su tja
<CrazyLemon> tam tkoj zravn ceste na levi strani ko greš proti tistemu hotelu
<CrazyLemon> kjer je majhen park plac
<CrazyLemon> čak..grem na street view
<idioterna> ok js pa iz pojstle
<idioterna> brb
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://www.google.com/maps/@45.525486,13.603546,3a,75y,134.62h,93.72t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s2jFbBHR52SnsRjnJ5gSaCg!2e0!6m1!1e1
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> oleander.. tu sm vidu da so fantje in punce iz energija bike teama trenirali
<CrazyLemon> torej je plac za kolesa
<zdobersek1> kak si drznejo trenirat!
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: thanks
<CrazyLemon> idioterna np.. ampak dej še pošlji mail da preveriš za vsak slučaj ..da ne bom js mogu prit čuvat tvoje kolo :D
<idioterna> bom se pozanimal ja
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo in depth znanje glede delovanja siol ipv6?
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni :D :p
<CrazyLemon> zanima me če majo 30min lease time
<CrazyLemon> in mi zate dnsmasq crkne :D
<dz0ny> naah
<CrazyLemon> sm pa opazu zdaj da tudi httpd crkne istočasno :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] markopolo: Postfix preusmeritev poslanih mailov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41617/#p41617
<yekwol> simpel ..
<yekwol> always_bcc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Postfix preusmeritev poslanih mailov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41618/#p41618
<dz0ny> hm spet sem prevec dobre muske nasu
<CrazyLemon> yekwol see..its simple..sam napišeš pa pritisneš Pošlji :>
<dz0ny> ura pa polnoc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in vsa dobra muska bo šla v nič :/
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ob dveh bom su spat
<dz0ny> causality :>
<CrazyLemon> no Å¡eraj dobro musko
<dz0ny> .sc RHODES Your Soul
<jablana> Rhodes - Your Soul (Sunset Hills Remix)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/sunset-hills/rhodes-your-soul-sunset-hills ♥13 ▶380
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/rhodesmusic/your-soul
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/snackswithyeo/kobe
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/kevinimpala/tame-impala-stranger-in-moscow
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/friendly-fires/before-your-eyes-mstd
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> your soul je kul :)
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/chrome-sparks/goddess-1
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> men je kobe
<dz0ny> sam mi pase danes synth :>
<CrazyLemon> kobe je.. ok :)
<_upd_> https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePianoGuys :p
<Pepelka> ThePianoGuys - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With the success of The Piano Guys' first two major label releases, The Piano Guys and The Piano Guys 2, Portrait/Sony Masterworks will release the Utah-base...«
<CrazyLemon> meh :D
<CrazyLemon> not my cup of tea
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem spat.. moram bit spočit za jutrišnji release :p
<CrazyLemon> današnji*
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg7L0OQiN78
<Pepelka> Beyond The Veil - Lindsey Stirling (Original Song) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch behind the scene: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErmP5Keq7Bo My new album Shatter Me is now available for pre-order! Get it on iTunes: http://smarturl...«
<dz0ny> _upd_: ^ :>
<_upd_> lindsey sem že pisal kdaj pride v slo
<_upd_> mi je najbolš ona na youtube
<_upd_> sej z thepianoguys ima tud en komad
<dz0ny> aja
<_upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDsfou6UfjU evo ga
<Pepelka> Mission Impossible - Lindsey Stirling and the Piano Guys - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Get the single on iTunes: http://itun.es/i6JH4dm Get the single on Amazon: http://amzn.to/UyO3fC Subscribe to ThePianoGuys channel: http://www.youtube.com/su...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 T-Shirts Go On Sale  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HZjQkNwANp0/ubuntu-14-04-t-shirts-go-sale
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-17
<Lado> setup za ubuntu 13.10 se noče zagnati z DVD-ja
<yang> potem nisi pravilno posnel DVDja
<napsy> lp
<yang> zivjo napsy
<Lado> DVD je pravilno posnet in preverjen. Setup se sicer zažene, a se ustavi pri napisu na monitorju "Ubuntu".
<napsy> Lado: kako pa si preveru?
<Lado> DVD je bil zapečen s programom "BurnAware" - burn Image ,v ko ni delovalo, sem ponovno naredil nov  DVD
<napsy> in kako si nato preveril ce so pravilno zapeceni?
<napsy> mas moznost preverit, ce ta dvd ki tep ne dela, deluje pr kakem drugem racunalinku, se setup pozene
<Lado> program je javil, da je disk uspešno zapečen
<napsy> ce se, je res neka softwerska tezava
<napsy> Lado: no ni nobeno zagotovilo
<napsy> to*
<napsy> se vedno mozne napake, razen ce tisti program potem prebere *vso* vsebino na dvd-ju in jo primerja s tistim ISO fajlom
<Lado> za probo sem poizkusil nek drugi DVD z zapečenim Ubuntu 10.10, a mi tudi pri tem ni uspelo zagnati setup-a
<CrazyLemon> Lado si prenesel .iso datoteko prek torrenta?
<Lado> da
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej s samo .iso datoteko ni nič narobe
<CrazyLemon> probaj ob bootu cdja
<napsy> lahk je mozn, da ti tvoj dvd pekac kj slab zapise al pa slab prebere .. js bi ti se vedn priporocu da dvd sprobas na kakem drugem compom
<CrazyLemon> izbrat "druge možnosti" oz "other options"
<CrazyLemon> in tam izbereš/dodaš "nomodeset"
<CrazyLemon> in preveriš če se pol zažene
<Lado> sploh mi ne nudi možnosti
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pepelka> BootOptions - Community Help Wiki
<CrazyLemon> tale advanced menu rabiš
<CrazyLemon> probaj med nalaganjem cdja pritiskaj F6
<CrazyLemon> pritiskat*
<Lado> na displeju se mi pojavi samo napis UBUNTU - spodaj 5 pik, ki se spreminjajo iz rdeče v belo in se potem vse ustavi, DVD pogon stoji, disk v PC ne kaže nobene ativnosti - poskušal bom na drugem PC-ju
<napsy> ka pa ce med tem prtisnes esc?
<napsy> vidis kako sporocilo?
<Lado> ne - edino kar lahko storim je, da resetiram
<Lado> sumim, da je krivda v memoriji PC-ja
<Lado> Zaenkrat najlepša hvala za pomoč in lep pozdrav!
<CrazyLemon> sovražim ta preklet WP
<speed-> +1
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> od kje mu ku...va ideja da želim --> da se spremeni v &#8211;>
<CrazyLemon> –> kar je pa to
<CrazyLemon> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<Pepelka> Trusty Final | Ubuntu QA
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ni wp kriv
<dz0ny> standardi :>
<dz0ny> ker userjem ne zaupamo
<dz0ny> je treba vse prej pretvorit v safe obliko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in kaj je safe oblika v tem primeru ?
<CrazyLemon> &#8211;>       ????????'
<dz0ny> hm gledam tale iso page
<dz0ny> pa se kr niso popravil keyboard buga
<dz0ny> "variant je default"
<CrazyLemon> kerga keyboard buga? kr nekaj jih je bilo
<dz0ny> yang: st prijava je fixed
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bo kak clank ob izdaji
<dz0ny> da mal na st spravim vest o kozi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je že
<CrazyLemon> poglej pod osnutke
<dz0ny> mhm btw wp3.9
<dz0ny> un cross forum psoting plugin bo nehu delat
<dz0ny> posting*
<CrazyLemon> cross forum ?
<dz0ny> ja k na forumu novico objavi
<dz0ny> kdaj bomo sli na vanilijo?
<CrazyLemon> sporoči zdoberšku :)
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko naredim redesign WP :D
<CrazyLemon> naredimO*
<CrazyLemon> naredim..pff :D
<dz0ny> mja sej si se mentalno javu vidm :>
<dz0ny> ne zdej druge notr vlect
<CrazyLemon> mam idejo glede designa.. sam izvedbo prepuščam drugim :D
<dz0ny> .sporoci zdobersek "fix cross forum posting plugin for wp3.9"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: do share
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič posebnega ni ideja..sam ni mi všeč trenutni preveč WP looking design
<CrazyLemon> bom naredu mockup
<dz0ny> no dej
<dz0ny> lahko za praznike kej kucam
<dz0ny> da ne bom samo jedu
<CrazyLemon> no sej zihr obstaja tema ki nudi tak design
<CrazyLemon> oziroma layout
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/smthlikethis.png
<CrazyLemon> tak layout
<speed-> ja vsak drugi :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..v bistvu zdaj gledam ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> in oni imajo tak layout
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> no približno tak
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> jaz vse vec uporabljam bootstrap
<speed-> in je sexy stvar
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> no sej.. če bi delali redesign bi bil pogoj da je stvar dinamična in bootstrap je kul možnost :)
<Sky[x]> BS obvezno :)
<speed-> ma ne obvezno
<speed-> samo je pa kul
<speed-> ce delas nekaj na hitro
<speed-> da se  ne jebes z telefoni pa tablicami
<speed-> tam ti fajn vse skup da pa dela :p
<dz0ny> evo v inkubator sprejet :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj boš pa počel v inkubatorju?
<dz0ny> odobril so projekt :>
<dz0ny> ne tak inkubator lol
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj pa js vem..mogoče želiš bit večji kot si sedaj :p
<napsy> dz0ny: kak projekt pa, ce ni skrivnost?
<dz0ny> https://assemblymade.com/dz0ny-white-sound
<CrazyLemon> the podcast thingie ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<napsy> najs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj tako racist (idioterna would be proud) ime projekta?
<CrazyLemon> is it white people only?
<dz0ny> white noise?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> sam white noise je bil zaseden
<CrazyLemon> soundstorm! če je že sound cloud like :D
<napsy> dz0ny: kje pa je koda? :)
<CrazyLemon> !g github white sound dz0ny
<Pepelka> Install java,flash,mp3,mp4 to Chromium OS - Gists - GitHub https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/3065781
<napsy> https://github.com/asm-products/dz0ny-white-sound
<Pepelka> asm-products/dz0ny-white-sound · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dz0ny-white-sound - Personal SoundCloud with all the bling«
<dz0ny> napsy: https://github.com/dz0ny/podcaster
<Pepelka> dz0ny/podcaster · GitHub
<Pepelka> »podcaster - Ala mediadrop«
<napsy> ahaa
<napsy> u pa v go-ju ;)
<dz0ny> morem se licenco prej dat
<dz0ny> mhm
<napsy> kulj
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta deezer ki ga TS nonstop oglašuje?
<dz0ny> music store ala spotify
<yang> heh jao tej monterji oken
<yang> prej smo mel stara okna in poleg kanal za kable
<yang> pol so kanal dal stran in kable zasilikoniral med okno in steno in zalil s peno
<yang> so mel manj dela s tem kot napeljevat kable ponovno v kanal
<yang> sama slamparija
<_upd_> lol
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 10 Things to Do After Installing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fm6uGFq38Sk/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/balsamiq-mockups/pplbmgaodhjmbklkgkgmlghaekcfhhkk?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher
<Pepelka> Chrome Web Store - Balsamiq Mockups
<Pepelka> »Add and edit UI wireframes directly from your Google Drive«
<dz0ny> tle nariš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej sm že narisal
<dz0ny> ja pa zbrisal tud
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny glej ubuntu.com brez tistih neumnosti v footerju
<CrazyLemon> neki takega sem narisal
<CrazyLemon> sam da bi mi meli en majhn stolpec  z novicami, enga s posti iz foruma pa enga z zanimivimi povezavami
<CrazyLemon> kot je spletni ogled, vodniki itn.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5GR1adjrwwbVDduZkpXY08wRUk/edit?usp=sharing    nekaj takega
<Pepelka> Unnamed Mockup 1.png - Google Drive
<CrazyLemon> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Beta 2
<CrazyLemon> Pepelka refresh!
<CrazyLemon> sam se opazi da je release day.. do zdaj je bilo 700 ogledov strani..včeraj skoraj 900
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ubuntu.si?
<dz0ny> lol
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: The good, the bad and the awesome  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/azbHsBZaQiw/ubuntu-14-04-download-review
<idioterna> hm ubuntu.com se nima server featuresov
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.kranj.si/KRANJ_SI,,o_kranju,zgodovina.htm <-- nekdo še ni slišal za url rewrite
<Pepelka> Zgodovina | Mestna ob�ina Kranj
<idioterna> ej btw
<idioterna> a kdo pozna ta LXC stuff
<dz0ny> ubuntu-cloud
<dz0ny> isces za lxc
<dz0ny> je template ze za lxc
<dz0ny> z docker lahko pa ker koli ami uvozis
<idioterna> ja to vem
<idioterna> sm kliknu ubuntu cloud
<idioterna> pa ni nc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ubuntu izdali drugo pa še čakajo
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Available For Download, See What`s New [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kewCczH5Flk/ubuntu-1404-lts-available-for-download.html
<lynxlynxlynx> http://opensslrampage.org/
<Pepelka> OpenSSL Valhalla Rampage
<Pepelka> »Tearing apart OpenSSL, one arcane VMS hack at a time. Like what OpenBSD is doing to OpenSSL? Donate...«
<CrazyLemon> Piwik 2.2.0 is a major new release. This release is rated critical.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> a bomo upgrejdal? :)
<pitko> k ni dons ubuntu?
<pitko> pršu
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> nope.. velikonočni zajček je obtičal v luknji skupaj z ubuntu cdji
<pitko> cc
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MarkABaker/status/456845472586420225/photo/1
<Pepelka> Twitter / MarkABaker: release team preparing to push ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<pitko> ok ql
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MarkABaker/status/456839297878863872/photo/1
<Pepelka> Twitter / MarkABaker: Preparing for release in the ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<pitko> ye
<pitko> muffini *_*
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rp5i94tiut7wfzs/photo.JPG
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<Pepelka> Dropbox - photo.JPG
<pitko> :D
<pitko> hmm neki grem prevajat :D
<pitko> http://en.sl.open-tran.eu/ to ne dela več?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 14.04 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41619/#p41619
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Ubuntu 14.04 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41620/#p41620
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 14.04 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41621/#p41621
<dz0ny> oh the joy
<dz0ny> tc failed with error 2, while executing the command:
<dz0ny> usr/bin/tc qdisc add dev eth0-ifb parent 1:12 handle 12: sfq perturb 10 quantum 1500
<pitko> am kva je zdej z 14.04?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kva naj zalaufam za en ukaz da posodobim ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e99SkdcB2U
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e99SkdcB2UU
<Pepelka> Orange Is The New Black - Season 2 - Official Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The highly-anticipated second season of Netflix's ORANGE IS THE NEW BLACK goes back behind bars for another sentence with the fearless, funny and unforgettab...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uuu
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: See What's New In The 14.04 Release Of Lubuntu, Kubuntu And Ubuntu GNOME  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pC5sY-mBPdM/see-whats-new-in-1404-release-of.html
<dz0ny> u http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2294189/
<Pepelka> The Fall (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Created by Allan Cubitt. With Gillian Anderson, Jamie Dornan, Niamh McGrady, Sarah Beattie. A psychological thriller that examines the lives of two hunters. One is a serial killer who stalks his victims in and around Belfast and the other is a talented female Detective Superintendent from the MET who is brought in to catch him.«
<CrazyLemon> no pa so vse povezave za 14.04 up
<pitko> ne zgleda :D?
<pitko> kva naj zaženem
<pitko> update manager nč ne pokaže
<dz0ny> pitko: zate bo jutre
<CrazyLemon> tudi če bi ti pokazal
<CrazyLemon> bi potreboval vsaj 5 ur
<CrazyLemon> da zdownloadaš
<dz0ny> spremen na archive
<dz0ny> ne na slo mirror
<CrazyLemon> bl pametno ti je da zdownloadaš prek torrenta .iso
<CrazyLemon> daš na usb
<CrazyLemon> in prek njega upgrejdaš
<CrazyLemon> če že želiš upgrejd
 * dz0ny responsive disclosure > CrazyLemon ma en app not k sporoča kaj delaš :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp..its called 'friends' :p
<CrazyLemon> vse vem kaj se dogaja na twitterju!
<CrazyLemon> fse!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitko> k se da to prek usbeja normalno posodobit?
<pitko> al morm vse na novo nasnet?
<CrazyLemon> se da tudi posodobit
<CrazyLemon> imaš več možnosti
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu 14.04 Available For Download [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/eskwAVdRLr0/xubuntu-1404-available-for-download.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Flavours Overview  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fW27EfgJwpQ/whats-new-in-lubuntu-kubuntu-14-04
<yang> that's a cool office http://imgur.com/jobs
<Pepelka> Work at Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<_upd_> mislem da po 8h brisanja neprimernih slik ti niti taka pisarna ne pomaga...
<yang> hehe
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 12.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9G7_ZCZFII8/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<dejko72> ojla  :))   lts je prišel  :)))     hmmm   a počakam na upgrade da sam pride?         al počakam kak mesec da bo za ziher delal na mojmu sony vaio?
<upd> zdravo, jaz bi počakal usaj 1 teden,
<dejko72> thanks
<CrazyLemon> js sploh ne bi upgrejdal :)
<dejko72> a kdo kej ve a so zrihtal že to z nvidia driverji?
<dejko72> če so kaki frišni zdej?
<CrazyLemon> Version: 304.117-0ubuntu1
<CrazyLemon> Package: nvidia-current
<CrazyLemon> če je to frišno je to to :)
<CrazyLemon> in oni čisto nič ne rihtajo.. nvidia rihta :)
<dejko72> k
<dejko72> hmm jest mam 319........
<dejko72> pa malenkost Å¡teka vsake tolk
<dejko72> posivi ekran za par sekund, če prehitr klikam strani na internetu
<CrazyLemon> nvidia-331-updates - NVIDIA binary driver - version 331.38
<CrazyLemon> tega se tudi da namestit
<CrazyLemon> sam pač.. ni stable :)
<dejko72> aha a pol bol d grem tud na ?3
<dejko72> 304
<CrazyLemon> tega oni imajo kot 'stable' ja.. kateri je boljši ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> lahk ti povem za amd.. za nvidio pa ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-amd64-display-archive.html
<Pepelka> Linux AMD64 Display Driver Archive | NVIDIA
<Pepelka> »Linux AMD64 Display Driver Archive«
<CrazyLemon> tale 331 je star.. januar 2014
<dejko72> a teli zadnji kao najbolj delajo?
<CrazyLemon> jah..v novejših je več bug fixov kot v starejših :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dejko72> noč
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-18
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Ubuntu 14.04 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41622/#p41622
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 14.04 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41623/#p41623
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo iz lj in bi rad poceni majice ki so (vsaj zame) odlične kakovosti https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10151171_652723471443823_4793362036536279962_n.jpg imajo pri žolni popust
<Sky[x]> ql ql a si v lj ?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/1794517_652724568110380_757464184045751366_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> žal ne..ker bi verjetno že bil tam :D
<Sky[x]> naroc prek spelta ? :D
<Sky[x]> spleta
<Sky[x]> poklic pa ti zapakirajo pa poslejo ddd
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 14.04 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41624/#p41624
<CrazyLemon> to so kolesarski dresi.. to moraš probat :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej mi.. lubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu gnome.. o kateri različici bi pisala
<pitko> jutro
<pitko> dan
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> am...gnome :D
<pitko> kva se je nautilus skrešal
<pitko> prva stvar k sm ubuntu posodobu sm bug reportal :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a 14.04 lepo dela zdj?
<pitko> ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gnome it is.. kdaj bi pa pisala?
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> nedelja ponedeljek pa torek sta prosta :D
<sasa84> dj tork :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sobota, nedelja ponedeljek
<sasa84> am...pondelk :D
<CrazyLemon> nč ne bo od torka :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 14.04 dela lepo že neki časa
<CrazyLemon> ok.. v ponedeljek do 19.00 mora bit spisano! :D
<sasa84> sm misnla počakat na nov komp... pa bi mogoče 14.04 že na tega namestila
<pitko> kako ste kaj kva dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> kr dej
<CrazyLemon> js bom tudi na laptop dal 14.04
<pitko> neki mi je karma pala :D
 * CrazyLemon gre zdownloadat iso
<CrazyLemon> Za prvih 5000 uporabnikov je preizkus storitve Deezer brezplačen kar do 31. 5. 2014. Po preteku brezplačnega preizkusa se storitev opcija Deezer obračuna 6,90 €/mesec.
<idioterna> iso?
<CrazyLemon> meni se zdi da deezer ne bo dolgo v .si
<idioterna> a se ne dela to z dist-upgrade?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna delam clean install
<idioterna> kaj pa deezer dela?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nič..ponuja ti možnost poslušanja glasbe
<CrazyLemon> za 7€/mesec
<sasa84> idioterna, če dam jst dist-upgrade...k sm na 12.04... :P
<pitko> ja mal boš čakala
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sasa84 kej novga ?
<sasa84> recimo ja :P
<sasa84> pitko, nč posebnega
<sasa84> ti?
<pitko> na faksu sm
<sasa84> a kej študiraš? :P
<sasa84> al si sam na faxu :P
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> a kej sexas se vprasa madona
<Sky[x]> ne pa ce kej studira jaoo
<pitko> to tut
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> a mas kake dobre cimre ? :D
<Sky[x]> zenskega spola seveda :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], tega te ne sprašujemo ponavad, ker poznamo odgovor
<sasa84> :P
<idioterna> ne vem ce
<sasa84> ker ne sexa, se sprašujemo, če pol vsaj študira :P
<sasa84> ker če pa je oboje porazno... :\
<Sky[x]> pol je pa verjetno v drugo smerusmerjen :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<Sky[x]> :P
<idioterna> kako veste da nima spolnih odnosov
<idioterna> a mate ksn app za to
<Sky[x]> to sasa84 ve
<Sky[x]> al pa mata s saso kej pa on a vse zanika
<CrazyLemon> saša zavoha sex
<CrazyLemon> v kakršnikoli obliki
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.linuxgrrl.com/2014/04/16/the-selinux-coloring-book/
<Pepelka> The SELinux Coloring Book | Máirín Duffy
<sasa84> lol :D
<Pepelka> »Dan Walsh had a great idea for explaining SELinux policy concepts in a fun way - creating an SELinux coloring book! He wrote up a script, I illustrated it using my Wacom in Inkscape on Fedora, and ...«
<CrazyLemon> lol! :D
<sasa84> itak... jst mam tako profesijo, da takoj zavoham nečistovanje :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zakon pobarvanka!!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hitro barvice v roke pa pobarvat pobarvanko
<sasa84> kaj pa če barvam s svojo wacom tablco? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako boš pa menjala barve? thats just silly.. vzemi barvice no
<sasa84> jah kako... hallloooooo
<sasa84> gimp ma več barv k jst :P
<sasa84> jaz mam sam 12 barv :P
<CrazyLemon> več kot dovolj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš barval jajčka? :P
<CrazyLemon> meni so dovolj 3..rdeča, zelena pa modra :P
<sasa84> kaj pa rumena?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to se dobi z mešanjem.. rdeče pa modre? smth like that
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bom ja.. danes sm vidu ena kul angry bird jajčka :D
<sasa84> nope...rumena je primarna CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope..rdeča pa zelena pa dobiš rumeno!
<sasa84> zeleno dobiš z modro+rumeno
<sasa84> rdeča, modra, rumena so primarne barve
<CrazyLemon> !g wiki RGB
<Pepelka> Barvni model RGB - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barvni_model_RGB
<CrazyLemon> poglej sliko
<CrazyLemon> pa mi povej kako dobiš rumeno
<sasa84> v rač...v slikarstvu ne
<sasa84> v slikarstvu veljajo omenjene... zeleno pa dobiš z r+m
<CrazyLemon> in če nimaš rumene?
<CrazyLemon> jo dobiš tako da zmešaš rdečo pa zeleno :>
<sasa84> je tud neka fora glede zapisa...a rgb "fura" na črnem, y*** na belem
<sasa84> aja... CrazyLemon ...veš kaj
<sasa84> midva govoriva o dveh stvareh... o barvi in svetlobi ;)
<sasa84> rgb dejansko ni "barva"
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dejansko je barvni model.. iz RGB dobiš barve.. kako? tako da mešaš R,G in B
<sasa84> če imaš temparce in mešaš rdečo z zeleno...dobiš rjavo
<sasa84> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/88/Farbkreis_Itten_1961.png/220px-Farbkreis_Itten_1961.png
<sasa84> rgb je pač "svetloba" na kompu... barvni krog je pa dejansko "barva"
<sasa84> a nis mel likovnega v OÅ ? :D
<sasa84> nam je težila s tem barvnim krogom :P
<CrazyLemon> škoda ker nimam več tistih vodenih barvic
<CrazyLemon> da testiram :D
<sasa84> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<Pepelka> How to Upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS | OMG! Ubuntu!
<Pepelka> »Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and wondering how to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? Don't worry, we're here to walk you through it.«
<pitko> kva je sploh novga v 14.04
<pitko> sej je vse isto :D
<CrazyLemon> novo ozadje je
<pitko> iii
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/10173515_10152042032677006_3780794427003798116_n.jpg !
<sasa84> zakon!!! :D
<sasa84> hm...a čmo narest upgrade?
<sasa84> d ne bo trajal spet 6 al 8 ur
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> Vaša grafična strojna oprema poganjanja namiznega okolja 'unity' ne podpira popolnoma. Morda boste po nadgradnji imeli zelo počasno okolje. Priporočljivo je, da za zdaj obdržite različico LTS. Za več podrobnosti si oglejte https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D Ali še vedno želite nadaljevati z nadgradnjo?
<Pepelka> X/Bugs/UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D - Ubuntu Wiki
<sasa84> lol
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> http://time.com/62549/watch-colin-firth-swear-in-italian/
<Pepelka> Watch Colin Firth Swear in Italian - TIME
<jablana> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/549/501/bdc.gif
<Pepelka> »Of course when he says bad words, they still sound classy«
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> kok je ta tip dobr!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 14.04 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41625/#p41625
<CrazyLemon> kul opozorilo sasa84 :D
<CrazyLemon> aja sasa84 ..za torek je napovedan dež.. a to pomeni da boš predavala o 14.04? :>
<CrazyLemon> eh..ni več te napovedi..samo še ponedeljek :D
<CrazyLemon> hm.. pri bootu z usb ključka mi je možnost 'nagradi na ubuntu 14.04 lts' grayed out
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> ko pa vzpostaviš internetno povezavo
<CrazyLemon> pa se čudežno pojavi možnost nadgradnje :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: prek usb posodabljaš?
<dz0ny> fail
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny do tell why
<dz0ny> a nimas interneta?
<dz0ny> al prek ipv6 ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti veš da je včeraj bil release? :)
<dz0ny> ja in?
<CrazyLemon> al misliš da ima canonical neomejen bandwidth
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> slow as hell
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej probi tole napisat Alt + 0181
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> Alt + 0181
<dz0ny> tišči alt pa cifre napiš
<dz0ny> if you can
<CrazyLemon> µ
<CrazyLemon> micro iščeš*?
<dz0ny> hm ja
<dz0ny> jaz ne morem pisat
<dz0ny> vnesti
<dz0ny> mi preklopi na tty
<CrazyLemon> za tty potrebuješ še ctrl
<BigWhale> sasa84, a ze mas slides za release party?
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> vem
<dz0ny> wierd
<BigWhale> A bo kdo sploh prsu na release party?
<dz0ny> ne
<BigWhale> A je bla sploh kje novica?
<CrazyLemon> ne
 * dz0ny realno gledano
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> kako naj napišem novico če ne vem kdo bo predaval
<dz0ny> I don't care
<dz0ny> you should
<dz0ny> you have time
<CrazyLemon> meni govoriš? :)
<dz0ny> halo
<BigWhale> jah napises pac, da bo novia
<BigWhale> mislim da bo release party
<BigWhale> novica
<CrazyLemon> no vredu..bom napisal nekaj o tem
<CrazyLemon> ura je Å¡e vedno 18.00 ?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale 18.00?
<BigWhale> vidim, da nas niti na kiberpipini strani ni napisan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Kateri linux za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41626/#p41626
<sasa84> BigWhale, ne...ker ne predavam :P
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, cak da zdej vidim kaj so pri kiberpipi skvackal
 * dz0ny realno gledano ne bo nic :>
<BigWhale> zakaj ne bi blo?
<sasa84> če men govorite, d bi predavala...pol se itak ve, da je to začetek konca :P
<BigWhale> sasa84, a vsaj mislis prit? :D
<CrazyLemon> pol bogi tisti na teološki
<sasa84> sam moje štud. področje je vsaj teologija :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no sej noben tu ne Å¡tudira ubuntulogije :D
<dz0ny> po moje nas bi blo vec ce bi se zbral nekje virtualno
<dz0ny> recimo na ircu :>
<CrazyLemon> r-n.com so skoraj dobesedno prepisali novico :)
<dz0ny> tozi jih
<dz0ny> a link so dal vsaj?
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny so ja
<dz0ny> a je kej prometa
<Sky[x]> dej link da vidm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je neki klikov ja :)
<CrazyLemon> cca. 750 ogledov strani
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> ni cist oproscen
<CrazyLemon> naj jim bo :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] racunalniske-novice.com :>
<CrazyLemon> to bi ti pa mogu vedet :p
<Sky[x]> ja sam sem mislu link do direktne nvice
<Sky[x]> sej ti dela tud rn.com
<Sky[x]> rn.si
<Sky[x]> neki od tega
<dz0ny> student
<dz0ny> pitko
<pitko> da?
<dz0ny> a ze pijete al se boste
<pitko> zakaj?
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> že pijem in še bom?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ne trenutno
<dz0ny> pravilno :>
<pitko> kaj te je pa zdej prjelo :D?
<dz0ny> friday
<pitko> aja
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ubuntu sm posodobu pa se je najpri nautilus skrešal čist
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> sem mislu da je čet, pa so spomnil da je že petek
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> config pobriš
<dz0ny> to vedno
<dz0ny> ker ne zanjo Å¡e settingsov posodabljat
<dz0ny> doker ne bo gnome kaput
<dz0ny> pol bo pa zacel delat
<pitko> od kar  sm študent drgač
<pitko> mam srede
<pitko> za feštanje
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pa torke
<pitko> sploh ni nč posebnga v tem 14.04
<dz0ny> kr dela a ne .:>
<dz0ny> sploh ne opaziš problemov
<dz0ny> pitko: ja jaz nikol nisem Å¡tekal zakaj sem moral met v pon 8 ur v torek/sredo frej pol pa spet
<Sky[x]> pitko, kje ga festate ?
<dz0ny> jaz bi v pon spal ne v torek....
<pitko> top cerkus parlament skalca kompanjeros :)
<pitko> kamor me zanese
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> pa franci na balanci :P
<sasa84> v roku petih minut smo se babe z dekliščine vn pobrale pa šle na metelkovo :P
<pitko> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Ubuntu 14.04 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41627/#p41627
<CrazyLemon> no pa je 14.04 tudi na laptopu
<sasa84> usb al upgrade?
<CrazyLemon> usb upgrade :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu vsaj dela.. naredu update na windowsih
<CrazyLemon> cca. 300mb
<CrazyLemon> pa namesti vse updejte razen enga..pravi da je failal.. po rebootu
<CrazyLemon> se ne morem več prijavit v windowse
<CrazyLemon> sam ga ponovno zažene
<pitko> http://open-tran.eu/ to ne dela več?
<sasa84> garsonjera :D
<sasa84> a te ni tko darko klicu? :)
<sasa84> pitko, kje pa je sploh darko? se kej slišta?
<pitko> ja
<pitko> se slišmo
<CrazyLemon> open-tran ne dela že več kot leto
<pitko> kaj je kaka alternativa'
<pitko> open tran?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Xbox Gamepads Properly Configured In Ubuntu With ubuntu-xboxdrv  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/T0k30967opg/get-xbox-gamepads-properly-configured.html
<sasa84> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install And Tweak GNOME Flashback Session In Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/AZyD0wHmhgs/how-to-install-and-tweak-gnome.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Have You Upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? (Poll)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/u29Ynv6HeGw/have-you-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04
<CrazyLemon> matr..glava me boli od tega windowsa
<dz0ny> m?
<CrazyLemon> n?
<lynxlynxlynx> na prepihu je bil z mokrimi lasmi
<BigWhale> Ubuntu release party je maja, praznikih ... se je prestavil. k se ni noben zjasnil.
<dz0ny> Ok, in case of an hypothetically super smart compiler, OPENSSL_cleanse() had to be convoluted enough for the compiler not to recognize that this was actually bzero() in disguise. Understood.
<dz0ny> But then why there had been optimized assembler versions of OPENSSL_cleanse() is beyond me. Did someone not trust the C obfuscation?
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> and others http://opensslrampage.org/
<Pepelka> OpenSSL Valhalla Rampage
<Pepelka> »Tearing apart OpenSSL, one arcane VMS hack at a time. Like what OpenBSD is doing to OpenSSL? Donate...«
<dz0ny> BigWhale: lahko je tud junija
<dz0ny> sem 90% da ne bo nikogar
<BigWhale> oh buzz off... do zdej so bli se vsi ubuntu release partiji packed :>
<dz0ny> pic or bzzzzzz
<dz0ny> pa sej kb je bla vedno "packed", ni to posledica da je tema ubuntu :>
<BigWhale> sem bil ze na eventih k je blo less than handful ljudi
<dz0ny> govorim o teh tle :>
<idioterna> kaj pol nau partyja?
<dz0ny> neresni
<idioterna> ja sej js ne pridem
<idioterna> sam nism se se zmislu izgovora
<idioterna> loh pa sponzoriram mogoce kej
<idioterna> evo kako zgleda ce router laufas s crappy usb keya
<idioterna> root@sui:~# debsums -c
<idioterna> /usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/bash.mo
<idioterna> /usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639_3.xml
<idioterna> /usr/share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES/shadow.mo
<idioterna> /usr/share/locale/id/LC_MESSAGES/shadow.mo
<idioterna> /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/shadow.mo
<idioterna> /lib/terminfo/v/vt102
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: sej so bli vedno zabavni teli rpji
<lynxlynxlynx> zabavljanje čez ubuntu :)
<BigWhale> dz0ny, https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiberpipa/4500340671/in/photostream/
<BigWhale> lej!
<Pepelka> Od začetka do Koale - Ubuntu 9.10 Release Party, David Klasinc, 29.10.2009 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<Pepelka> »Explore Kiberpipa's photos on Flickr. Kiberpipa has uploaded 16730 photos to Flickr.«
<BigWhale> https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiberpipa/4500973526/in/photostream/
<Pepelka> Od začetka do Koale - Ubuntu 9.10 Release Party, David Klasinc, 29.10.2009 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<Pepelka> »Explore Kiberpipa's photos on Flickr. Kiberpipa has uploaded 16730 photos to Flickr.«
<BigWhale> se na stengah je zmanjkal placa :>
<dz0ny> BigWhale: :D
<dz0ny> sej enkrat je dovolj
<BigWhale> enkrat ni nobenkrat :P
<dz0ny> kaj ste pa to jedl https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4036/4500340417_eaf2e559ae_n.jpg
<dz0ny> zgleda hot homemade pizza neki
<BigWhale> men se zdi, da je brodul pito naredu
<BigWhale> 6. maja bo release part
<BigWhale> 6. maja bo release party
<dz0ny> 6. maja bo release partyyyy
<dz0ny> echo v prazni sobi :>
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Lubuntu 14.04 Network Manager Missing From The Panel  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IsWOyxrjBOk/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<CrazyLemon> če kdo rabi prikolico http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/04/policija_prodaja_20_rabljenih_pocitniskih_prikolic_po_ceni_70_evrov.aspx
<Pepelka> Bi šli na počitnice s policijsko prikolico? | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Policija sporoča, da prodaja 20 rabljenih počitniških prikolic znamke IMV adria kamper 500 po metodi neposredne pogodbe. Če bo za prikolico več zainteresiranih, se bodo o ceni pogajali.«
<BigWhale> dz0ny, topic rajs poprav :>
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr splavitvena zabava bo 6. 5. 2014 ob 18.00 v Kiberpipi
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ura ostane enaka?
<BigWhale> ja
<pitko> bi znal kdo razložit zakaj so ukinl open-tran?
<CrazyLemon> če si tako zelo želiš open-tran ga pa sam postaviš na en strežnik pa je
<CrazyLemon> !g open-tran source code
<Pepelka> Open-Transactions/Open-Transactions · GitHub https://github.com/Open-Transactions/Open-Transactions
<pitko> ja vidm
<pitko> zdle
<CrazyLemon> https://code.google.com/p/open-tran/
<Pepelka> open-tran - Open-Tran.eu support for the localization of open source software - Google Project Hosting
<pitko> mislm je kaka alternativa temu?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedel
<pitko> kaj pa če bi ga dal v eno od podomen na ubuntu.si=
<pitko> ?
<pitko> ;D
<CrazyLemon> da poddomena kaže na code.google.com/p/open-tran/ ?
<pitko> ne
<pitko> da lahk iščemo
<pitko> razmeš da bi ga postavu
<pitko> ubuntu.si/neki
<pitko> pa bi se iskalnik odpru
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da si na fri bi lahk vedu da ubuntu.si/neki ni poddomena !
<CrazyLemon> je bela cesta
<pitko> ja
<pitko> pač
<pitko> narobe sm se izrazu
<pitko> sori
<pitko> !
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sm dojel pol
<pitko> sk sm napisu
<pitko> :)
<pitko> misleš da bi se splačalo?
<pitko> mislm jaz sm jo kr uporabljal :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim da se ne bi..ker bi js mogu vzdrževat zadevo :D
<CrazyLemon> bom vidu kako pa kaj je potrebno narest.. če se bo dalo postavit brez težav mogoče postavimo
<pitko> kaj men pa ne zaupaš?
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<pitko> ja pol pa nč
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e sebi ne zaupam a da bom tebi :)
<pitko> mislmm lahko ti pomagam
<pitko> če hočeš :)
<pitko> https://github.com/FellowTraveler/Open-Transactions/blob/master/docs/INSTALL-Debian_Ubuntu.txt
<pitko> maš tle evo vse :D
<Pepelka> Open-Transactions/docs/INSTALL-Debian_Ubuntu.txt at master · FellowTraveler/Open-Transactions · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Root github repo for Open-Transactions project.«
<CrazyLemon> am.. preberi kaj je open-transactions :)
<pitko> to je iz tega git linka k si ga ti poslov drgač
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> https://code.google.com/p/open-tran/
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka> open-tran - Open-Tran.eu support for the localization of open source software - Google Project Hosting
<Pepelka> open-tran - Open-Tran.eu support for the localization of open source software - Google Project Hosting
<pitko> supr :D
<pitko> lepo je napisano sam make file je :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: spacex t-1m
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh..itak bo spet fail
<dz0ny> so ze in ir
<dz0ny> in space
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je Kubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41628/#p41628
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41629/#p41629
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41630/#p41630
<pitko> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kde.kdeconnect_tp&hl=sl kej tazga obstaja za
<Pepelka> KDE Connect - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<pitko> gnome?
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.willhauck.linconnectclient
<Pepelka> LinConnect for Linux - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> to so sam obvestila
<dz0ny> en bi mogu mpris demona spisat
<pitko> jaz bi rat obratno pač
<pitko> tako k je unu
<dz0ny> sry clienta
<pitko> da ti pokaže smms na telefonu
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> sms na kompu
<pitko> al pa klic
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pokaže smse na telefonu
<dz0ny> ti bi rad vidu sms v ubuntu
<pitko> jap
<pitko> tako k je ta KDE connect
<CrazyLemon> jah sej .. tist linconnect ti pokaže obvestilo o smsu
<dz0ny> Mirror Android notifications on a Linux Desktop with LinConnect.
<pitko> aha
<pitko> sej si bom naštimal zdle
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41631/#p41631
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41632/#p41632
<CrazyLemon> 1800 ogledov strani danes
<CrazyLemon> not bad..not bad at all :)
<yang> evo idioterna konkurenco imas http://img.hihi.si/Upload/mkA7.png
<upd> aj to slon
<upd> zakwa ma pa rep u riti
<yang> mogoce ima rep naokoli riti
<yang> bolj abstraktno poglej
<upd> ah sm res 3d pa te fore iluzija, silly me
<CrazyLemon> stupid bitches
<CrazyLemon> kliče me dvakrat
<CrazyLemon> drugič pa slišiš kako v ozadju govori "en se je oglasu".. no shit
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: poklic ob 3am
<dz0ny> pa bod mal creapy
<dz0ny> :<
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny evo http://www.varstvootrok.com/oglasi/varstvo-vasih-malckov
<Pepelka> Varstvo vaših malčkov - Varstvo Otrok .com
<CrazyLemon> jo bom poklical nazaj in bom reku "a bi me čuvala ob sobotah" :D
<upd> takim en scarry sound spustiš iz youtube pa ne kličejo več preverjetno
<CrazyLemon> ma take dam na blacklist
<CrazyLemon> pa ne kličejo več
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> da bi vsaj rekla 'se opravičujem napačna številka' or smth
<upd> mogoče je bila šokirana k je tvoj sexy glas slišala
<CrazyLemon> evo Å¡e informacij http://www.bizi.si/PRI-PALCKU-MOJCA-DEZELAK-S-P/
<Pepelka> Varstvo otrok Pri palčku, Mojca Deželak, s. p. - bizi.si
<CrazyLemon> ln
<upd> ln
<pitko> kako nasnamem pybonjour na ubuntu=
<pitko> ?
<dz0ny> pitko: pip
<dz0ny> python-setuptools
<dz0ny> lahko pa direkt zd bonjur govoris
<dz0ny> :>
<pitko> zdej sm pip nasnel
<pitko> kva pa zdej
<dz0ny> pip install
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> pitko
<pitko> aja :D
<pitko> pa
<pitko> sej za nod js uprablam neki podbnga
<pitko> :)
<pitko> node*
<pitko> npm
<dz0ny> ja tist je za node
<dz0ny> vsaka štacuna ma svojo blagajno veš :<
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> jo
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<dz0ny> pa na linux mas avahi
<dz0ny> ne bonjur
<pitko> uglavnem
<dz0ny> to so sam fancy imena za multicast dns
<pitko> jaz hočem
<pitko> un server zagnat
<pitko> pa mi napiše
<pitko> da ni mogula
<pitko> modula*
<pitko> pybonjour
<dz0ny> ker
<dz0ny> ker server
<dz0ny> k python ma setuptools
<dz0ny> je tko tko apt-get sam za python Å¡tacuno
<pitko> https://github.com/hauckwill/linconnect-server
<Pepelka> hauckwill/linconnect-server · GitHub
<Pepelka> »linconnect-server - Mirror Android notifications on a Linux desktop«
<dz0ny> uh slampast tole narjen
<dz0ny> .apt pybonjour
<dz0ny> .aptf pybonjour
<pitko> kva kva?
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> .apt bonjour
<jablana> libroot-net-bonjour5.34 {quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libroot-net-bonjour-dev {quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> libnet-bonjour-perl {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<dz0ny> .apt cherrypy
<jablana> python3-cherrypy3 {saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> python-cherrypy3 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<jablana> python-cherrypy {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), quantal (12.10), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty}
<pitko> ta cherry sm nasnel
<pitko> dela
<pitko> k najpri mi je javlav za to
<pitko> .apt pybonjour
<dz0ny> ja un pybonjur pa z sudo pip install https://github.com/nickstenning/pybonjour/archive/master.zip
<dz0ny> :: dark magic ::
<dz0ny> pa za linux se avahi uporablja
<dz0ny> neresen tipček
<pitko> ja to sm tut prebral
<dz0ny> sem 2x napisal za vsak slučaj
<pitko> ja pa dobr jaz rabm Å¡e usen uno tadrugo :)
<pitko> sej zdej sm nasnel
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> no ce ne bom patchal
<dz0ny> ker je neumno tole
<pitko> dela
<upd> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/laba_q/imgs/4/f/4ffbbb76.jpg kaj je tole
<pitko> tole je ful neumno drgač narjenu
<pitko> :D
<pitko> xD
<dz0ny> armadillo
<pitko> morm bit na wifi
<dz0ny> pitko: :>
<pitko> da navade net ne dela
<pitko> ja kva
<pitko> lahko bi delalo na 3G
<dz0ny> dej si un airdrop al kaj je namest
<dz0ny> pa mas isto + se vec
<dz0ny> lahko se na rac pises sms
<pitko> aja?
<dz0ny> http://www.airdroid.com/
<Pepelka> AirDroid | Your Android, on the Web.
<Pepelka> »AirDroid is a free and fast app that helps you manage your Android from a web browser, all over the air.«
<dz0ny> tud prek 3g dela
<dz0ny> pitko: pa pushbullet tud zna
<dz0ny> ln
<upd> dz0ny, car tnx
<idioterna> yang: kje mam konkurenco?
<pitko> k tistu dela na ubuntuju od chroma reširitve nasnameš iz chroma dejansko?
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sm najdu
<pitko> nima veze :)
<pitko> ne dela
<pitko> chrome app luncher
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-19
<Sky[x]> pl
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> ta dež je pa res 'meh'
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako RT izbere komad tedna?
<CrazyLemon> po lastni presoji ?
<dz0ny> ja
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<dz0ny> dež?
<CrazyLemon> nič več.. tokrat meh za lastno presojo :D
<dz0ny> KÅ  pogodba :>
<CrazyLemon> KÅ ?
<dz0ny> google it
<CrazyLemon> !g kš pogodba
<Pepelka> ARRS-CRP-KS/08 – Vzorec pogodbe - Ministrstvo za kmetijstvo in ... http://www.mko.gov.si/fileadmin/mko.gov.si/pageuploads/Javni_razpisi/era_net_euphresco_2013/Osnutek_pogodbe.doc
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> skomercializirani ste pol
<CrazyLemon> PODN!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<dz0ny> don't blame the messenger :>
<dz0ny> no bomo kej stran prenavljal?
<CrazyLemon> i dont :)
<CrazyLemon> jah.. potrebno je najt eno bootstrap temo in njo predelat.. pa ne bova sama ane
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://bootswatch.com/united/
<Pepelka> Bootswatch: United
<dz0ny> timber pa za temo
<dz0ny> dokay easy za delat
<dz0ny> to kr si si ti zamislu
<CrazyLemon> a je to za WP?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mislim da sva sama obosojena na to :>
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> ti preštudiri vanilia
<dz0ny> jaz bom wp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul .. in ja.. to ni nič nenavadnega :)
<dz0ny> se začne delat
<dz0ny> počasi...
<CrazyLemon> glede vanilije..moram najprej namestite punbb gor
<CrazyLemon> pa skonvertat za vanilijo bazo
<dz0ny> docker ponuci
<dz0ny> pa en manifest dejva nardit
<dz0ny> kaj ej treba nardit pa kdo Å¡e kej lahko pomaga :>
<CrazyLemon> dej naredi na githubu "ubuntusi2.0" projekt pa bomo tam pisal
<dz0ny> tocn
<CrazyLemon> no grem hišo do konca posesat..bbs
<dz0ny> btw
<dz0ny> a ni na trellotu en spisek kaj je bil 2y ago plan?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neki v tem stilu http://bootswatch.com/united/
<Pepelka> Bootswatch: United
<dz0ny> mah
<dz0ny> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Pepelka> Homepage | Ubuntu Italia
<kubanc> jov folk, eno vprasanje imam?
<CrazyLemon> kako naj mi vemo če ti imaš eno vprašanje
<yang>  Ne
<yang>           sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj).
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je bil na trellotu sam ga noben ne uporablja
<kubanc> zdele z google chrome gledam timeline in vidima da je med send request in recieve response 18 sekundno cakanje, in to vsakokrat...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny recimo.. js bi raje videl slide tam kjer je ubuntu tour.. pa manj teh manjših kvadratkov.. ena vrstica kvadratkov je dovolj IMHO
<dz0ny> kubanc: kak timeline :>
<dz0ny> bbl
<dz0ny> food
<kubanc> znotraj chreom devTools mas Timeline..
<kubanc> chreom=chrome
<CrazyLemon> kubanc si preveril timeline brez extensionov ?
<kubanc> na chrome-u nimam instaliranih nobenih dodatkov...
<kubanc> pa sedaj vidim da je GC Event potreboval vec kot 20 sekund da za začetek nalaganja spletne strani...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc a na vsaki strani čakaš ?
<kubanc> ¸na teh straneh ki jih gostuje ta strežnik obe Joomli strani delata počasi..
<kubanc> Primer ene spletne strani: www.lukabojanc.si/‎
<kubanc> mogoce sm jst zamočil ker nism vklopil v Joomli Optimize JS...
<CrazyLemon> začni z optimiziranjem slik..ker imaš toliko slik da boli glava
<CrazyLemon> in vsaka skoraj po 300kB
<CrazyLemon> torej najmanj 3MB je potrebno prenest
<kubanc> ja OK, to vem..
<kubanc> samo ce gledam timeline v temu ni problem..
<CrazyLemon> scratch that
<CrazyLemon> 11MB samo slik
<kubanc> na drugi strani ki isto teče na tem strežniku je med send request in recieve response 2.5 sekundna pavza...
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kdo ima dostop do 'Lugos' profila na G+?
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da Jure R.?
<idioterna> verjetno
<idioterna> ti kr na odbor-list posl mail
<CrazyLemon> ga bom že kontaktiral prek G+ če želi mal reklame za 22.april :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jure, ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Lubuntu zmrzne  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41633/#p41633
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<dz0ny> all ships sunk. only ghosts wander around
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> mysql ter adminer mi nista uvozila celotne mysql baze
<CrazyLemon> adminer crknu pri 80.000 records
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi jih pa uvozit 350.000
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> hm cak
<dz0ny> nekje mam skript k selektivno pocen to
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> sm itak dropal punbb_search_matches
<CrazyLemon> ker ne rabim tega da mi forum deluje
<CrazyLemon> (i presume)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.ozerov.de/bigdump/
<Pepelka> BigDump: Staggered MySQL Dump Importer
<dz0ny> ah ok
<Pepelka> »Staggered import of large and huge MySQL Dumps even through the web servers with hard runtime limit and those in safe mode.«
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst.. čemu punbb shrani vsak search pa vsak search keyword
<dz0ny> NSA
<dz0ny> and he wonders :>
<dz0ny> ne zihr je kak caching
<CrazyLemon> 350.000 fckin records samo za search
<dz0ny> sej wp isto dela
<CrazyLemon> vem da je caching..some to je mal 2 much
<dz0ny> hm mislim da mi je usb kluc crknu
<dz0ny> zadevo kipira ze kako uro
<dz0ny> 10mb
<dz0ny> na win
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale punbb je pain in the arse
<CrazyLemon> The requested URL /punbb/login/ ... zakaj piše login/ in ne login.php ?
<zdobersek> cause 2014
<zdobersek> 'PunBB -- WTF-friendly'
<CrazyLemon> hm.. očitno mora to pisat
<CrazyLemon> sam pol mi ne loada .phpja
<dz0ny> eh back on win
<dz0ny> mislim nix
<dz0ny> :>
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-testira-lok.jpg
<dz0ny> .imdb railway man
<jablana> The Railway Man (2013) 116 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7.2/10 (2,624 glasov) MT: 58/100
<jablana> A former British Army officer, who was tormented as a prisoner of war at a Japanese labor camp during World War II, discovers that the man responsible for much of his treatment is still alive and sets out to confront him.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1991420697/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2058107/
<dz0ny> .imdb snowpiercer
<jablana> Snowpiercer (2013) 126 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7.1/10 (28,570 glasov) MT: 133 user
<jablana> In a future where a failed global-warming experiment kills off most life on the planet, a class system evolves aboard the Snowpiercer, a train that travels around the globe via a perpetual-motion engine.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi630892825/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706620/
<idioterna> ta railway man je true story
<idioterna> sam je true story ful boljsi k film
<idioterna> there's books, too
<dz0ny> a
<CrazyLemon> tole je obup..obup i tell you
<dz0ny> ja, i know
<dz0ny> po moje prej sparsaš tist sql dump
<dz0ny> pa prek http :> uvoziš
<yang> idioterna: yang testira miske http://jp.si/Miske.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma punbb je obup.. js sm že uvozu mysql
<CrazyLemon> sam pol nikakor noče pokazat foruma v celoti
<dz0ny> why?
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam!
<CrazyLemon> nobenga errorja ne izpiše
<CrazyLemon> pokaže meni pa footer
<CrazyLemon> vsebina pa ne
<dz0ny> ja verjetn so z @označeni
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> kaj pa serach
<dz0ny> iskanje
<dz0ny> ce isces
<dz0ny> pokaze?
<yang> idioterna: a ves kje je to ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope.. search/ sploh ne loada..piše not found
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/suckitpunbb.png      tko zgleda
<CrazyLemon> če pogledaš število tem pa sporočil pomeni da je povezano z bazo in da je notri vse prav uvoženo
<yang> http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3657
<Pepelka> Crowdfunding the Novena Open Laptop « bunnie's blog
<zdobersek> open = brez ohisja?
<zdobersek> open = NSA-friendly?
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> yang: vem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to zgleda broken
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej je..a veš kaj je the best part? punbb je naš..oriđinal.. baza tudi :D
<dz0ny> ime?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ime ?
<CrazyLemon> jutri začnem znova..tokrat step by step
<CrazyLemon> table by table until i drop
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, kaj to ?
<CrazyLemon> </sql_joke>
<Sky[x]> punbb sem ze delal ti lahko takoj povem
<Sky[x]> aja ne IPB sem delov eh
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Arch: Shangri-La for Ubuntu Power Users?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AC5Lv3lDP2Q/arch-shangri-la-ubuntu-power-users
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/usmerjevalniki-in-routerji/wrt1900ac-brezzicni-ruter-linksys-559459
<CrazyLemon> uff
<CrazyLemon> 'mal' je drag
<Pepelka> Usmerjevalnik/router WRT1900AC BREZŽIČNI RUTER LINKSYS - bigbang.si
<Pepelka> »Usmerjevalnik/router WRT1900AC BREZŽIČNI RUTER LINKSYS Brezžični usmerjevalnik Linksys WRT1900AC. Najzmogljivejši in najhitrejši usmerejvalnik na trgu. Namenjen je zahtevnejšim okoljem in uporabnikom, ki bodo znali izkoristiti njegove zmogljivosti in napredno tehnologijo. Možnost nadgradnje prog. opreme, menjave anten in povezave hitrega diska. Odlikuje ga zanesljivo in varno delovanje. Poleg velikih hitrosti se ponaša s štirimi odstranlj
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ja pa ni open source
<dz0ny> ceprov so rekl da je
<Sky[x]> o fak od  jabka napajalnik se mij smodit zacel ko se mij prescipnu
<Sky[x]> in prov vids kako zari lol :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja no..sej lahk daš gor openwrt pa je :D
<dz0ny> jah ne dela
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, ni lepsga errorja ko vneses vse kye v openvpn :D
<Sky[x]> Cannot load certificate file server.crt: error:0D07207B:lib(13):func(114):reason(123): error:0D068066:lib(13):func(104):reason(102): error:0D07803A:lib(13):func(120):reason(58): error:0906700D:lib(9):func(103):reason(13): error:140AD009:lib(20):func(173):reason(9)
<Sky[x]> grr
<dz0ny> se dobr da ni openssl gor :>
<Sky[x]> mislm daj je in bi mogu updejtat :D
<Sky[x]> zgleda da sem anrobe skopiral :)
<Sky[x]> Error: private key password verification failed
<Sky[x]> zdj me pa to pojebe
<pitko> večer
<pitko> k se da v libre office ppt prosojnice tako exportat da na en list spraveš več prosojnic?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41634/#p41634
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41635/#p41635
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41636/#p41636
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41637/#p41637
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-i09wGVOwHTs/U1KafclvpCI/AAAAAAAABOQ/iQHosa8WvVo/w886-h665/baby%2Bcode%2B%25282%2529.png
<CrazyLemon> even babies love it! :)
<dz0ny> lousy gimp job
<CrazyLemon> ni tako zelo lousy :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Kontrola prometa omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41638/#p41638
<yang> Je kupil kdo od vas Compulab utilite ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> dobim pa cubox-pro
<dz0ny> k ma iste scpece
<yang> iz katere drzave pa si ga narocil oz. od katerega proizvajalca url
<dz0ny> izrael
<dz0ny> for free
<yang> a so ti ga poslali brezplacno kot developerju
<dz0ny> mhm
<yang> aha edino SSDja nima
<yang> utilite ma SSD
<dz0ny> ja pa ne integriran
<dz0ny> tist moras sam kupit
<yang> ja zgleda kot nek spimpan RPI
<dz0ny> uk
<dz0ny> cak
<dz0ny> !g bab
<Pepelka> Báb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%A1b
<dz0ny> !g banana board
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo banana board banana board
<yang> do zdej najboljs kar sem videl je utilite
<yang> samo zgleda da za debian mal sepa support, sicer ubuntu je ok
<yang> edino problem je da ni evropske distribucije, iz anglije pa stane 285 eur kar je ze precej za tako napravo
<CrazyLemon> !g cubox-pro
<Pepelka> SolidRun - Home of the CuBox http://www.solid-run.com/
<CrazyLemon> fajn zadeva
<CrazyLemon> 2gb rama
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kaj je novega v Lubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41639/#p41639
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/5zKXz.gif
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga moram vedno znova enableat SMART..ffs ubuntu
<zdobersek> not that SMART eh
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: danes sem narocu lepi, lepi dres!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :D
<dz0ny> mja sej chromebooki majo tud tolk
<dz0ny> je pa silly malo
<dz0ny> I agreee
<dz0ny> eeeee
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41640/#p41640
<yang> A se dobi kje 7UP pijaca v Ljubljani ? Morda v Leclercu ?
<yang> Lahko kdo preveri ki kupuje v Leclercu pa mi naslednjic javi ?
<zdobersek> !g 7UP
<Pepelka> 7UP.com · Home http://www.7up.com/
<zdobersek> tole bi ziher blo nabavljivo na ksnem avtocestnem postajaliscu
<zdobersek> ravbarkomanda, al pa mogoc lukovica
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> mozno
<idioterna> dons so stacune zaprte
<yang> samo na pumpah je precej drago
<idioterna> k je world fantasy day
<yang> mas dezurne trgovine tut k delajo
<yang> navala je blo tolk da je vozickov zmanjkalo
<idioterna> dvomim da drzijo 7up
<yang> pa pravjo da je recesija
<idioterna> ti hoces rect, da recesije ni, ker je zmanjkal vozickov?
<zdobersek> mogoce, so pac pozaprl tovarne vozickov
<zdobersek> #jeba #jansa
<yang> ja idioterna folk ma se dnar za zapravlat cez praznike
<idioterna> i hate to rain on your party but that's no way to pick a random sample
<zdobersek> parade*
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irrv8OA30Bs tole zgleda pa lusten vmesnik
<Pepelka> Maynard running on a normal computer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Maynard is a lightweight desktop environment running on Wayland. See https://github.com/raspberrypi/maynard/wiki for more details. See https://www.youtube.co...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pics pls
<CrazyLemon> kje si naroču
<zdobersek> bike24
<CrazyLemon> aja..eh
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu custom made
<zdobersek> https://dfp2hfrf3mn0u.cloudfront.net/233/2337521035_64183_tif_zoom_1.jpg https://dfp2hfrf3mn0u.cloudfront.net/233/2337621007_64207_tif_zoom_1.jpg
<zdobersek> hot or wat
<CrazyLemon> assos al castelli ?
<CrazyLemon> scott..seriously :D
<idioterna> men je kul
<idioterna> makes you look amateur when you're not
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej Å¡e enkrat slikco folije
<CrazyLemon> pozabu sm kako zgleda
<zdobersek> hitro
<zdobersek> sliko _moje_ folije, al lahko kr simbolicno sliko iz kataloga linkam?
<CrazyLemon> vem da je blo neki rumeno gor
<CrazyLemon> simbolicno ne..zanimajo me barve
<CrazyLemon> vem kako zgleda folija in general
<zdobersek> https://imgur.com/a/ny6mW
<Pepelka> zdobbie's kljuse - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> sam to ni vec reprezentativno, ker sta sla gor nova sedezna opora & sedez
<CrazyLemon> nope..ni mi všeč dres :D
<CrazyLemon> pasal bi ti moj dres.. rumeno črn :)
<CrazyLemon> pa mal belih črt je gor
<zdobersek> https://dfp2hfrf3mn0u.cloudfront.net/233/2337522672_64185_tif_zoom_1.jpg https://dfp2hfrf3mn0u.cloudfront.net/233/2337622187_64212_tif_zoom_1.jpg
<zdobersek> tole je se potem opcija
<zdobersek> ste gledal Frozen?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=50150;page=9;menu=1000,18,61;mid=0;pgc=1698:1700::107:368,1701
<Pepelka> Bike24 - Mavic Infinity Jersey - yellow mavic
<Pepelka> »Mavic's advanced technical jersey scores with moisture management, comfort and performance. It�s all optimized through the use of advanced materials and innovative construction techniques.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=50152;menu=1000,18,12
<Pepelka> Bike24 - Mavic Infinity Bib Shorts - black/yellow mavic
<Pepelka> »Mavic's innovative bib shorts with advanced technologies and materials like Carbon Power for exceptional fit and new Ergo 3D Ultimate seat pad.«
<CrazyLemon> v temle bi bil fckin sexy na foliji..and i'm not afraid to say it :D
<idioterna> jsm black/red vidu
<idioterna> mavic dres
<idioterna> tut kr hud
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tale scott dres je dosti boljši kot tisti prej
<CrazyLemon> mhm..mavic je sexy :)
<zdobersek> mavic je drag.
<CrazyLemon> also true
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa mora bit scott napis gor? :)
<zdobersek> mhm.
<CrazyLemon> lahk si narediš custom print pa gor napišeš scott
<zdobersek> pac, minimiziram stevilo znamk
<zdobersek> ceprav bi zelo rad mel kej plain black & white, brez napisov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..make it custom! :)
<CrazyLemon> žolna šport..banem .. pa tista gospa iz ajdovščine kaj je že t... smth
<CrazyLemon> pa ti naredijo tko kot zrišeš :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Kaj je novega v Lubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41641/#p41641
<zdobersek> mah ...
<zdobersek> naslednjic!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kaj je novega v Lubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41642/#p41642
<dz0ny> lol samusng data center on fire
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> smart tvs are stupid now
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/16/texting-driver-hits-bicyclist-i-dont-care_n_5158966.html
<Pepelka> Texting Driver Who Slammed Cyclist: I, Like, 'Just Don't Care'
<Pepelka> »Poor Kimberley Davis.The 21-year-old Australian woman was livid when she slammed into a bicyclist while texting late last year, putting dents in her car. The victim suffered a spinal fracture and would spend the next three months in a hospital, b...«
<CrazyLemon> bitches
<dz0ny> http://www.zdnet.com/hands-on-with-ubuntu-14-04-the-best-ubuntu-desktop-ever-7000028578/
<Pepelka> Hands on with Ubuntu 14.04: The best Ubuntu desktop ever | ZDNet
<dz0ny> trolls
<Pepelka> »I still find Ubuntu with Unity the best desktop of all for users who don't know computers and just want something easy to use.«
<dz0ny> glejte comments
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/10247399_1442291312681721_2369292175294234127_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> cheap
<zdobersek> is straight cheaper?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok ces ocenit the wolf of wall street?
<CrazyLemon> robbie margot 10.0 katarina cas 8.8
<zdobersek> LEO???
<idioterna> srsly no
<CrazyLemon> eh..leo je tko no
<CrazyLemon> 'aight
<idioterna> what kind of standards you people have
<zdobersek> 'aight 'aight 'aight
<idioterna> 10.0 je samo ena vloga
<CrazyLemon> idioterna obviously high.. pod 7.0 sploh ne gledamo :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaka vloga?
<CrazyLemon> js sm ocenu body
<idioterna> nicole kidman v dogville.
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pol mas pa tut probleme z body standardi
<yang> IMDB ocene so za kiddije
<yang> a si videl kaksnega nad 40 starega, da bi imel cas dajati ocene na IMDB heh
<yang> ni cudno da transformers pa X-men pridejo v TOP 10 filmov
<idioterna> kdo pa govori o imdb?
<idioterna> ce kdo se ni gledu dogville
<idioterna> ne tega pogledat
<idioterna> k je totaln spoiler
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJaIHQSOfgY
<Pepelka> Dogville ending - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A scene of the Dogville ending in which Grace, the protagonist of the movie, meets her father and draws a conclusion from her stay in Dogville.«
<yang> tega wolfa si moram iti pogledat, ce se igra
<yang> Vseeno pa mislim, da je film leta 12 years a slave
<idioterna> letosnjega?
<zdobersek> gravity?
<yang> no al pa lanskega ce zelis
<yang> saj je bil lani narejen
<yang> Sovje kavarne so eden zadnjih trendov, ki se je pojavil na Japonskem, ime "fukurou kafe" (フクロウカフェ – sovja kavarna) se nanaša na majhne restavracije, kjer ponujajo hrano in pijačo s temo sovic, ter lahko opazujete žive sovice, ki vam delajo družbo.
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10155766_703288339713626_4586767551855156676_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je pri tebi S.M.A.R.T disabled ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> sej to v ios vkljucis
<dz0ny> in po dela
<CrazyLemon> ios?
<CrazyLemon> da hell :D
<dz0ny> bios
<CrazyLemon> aja
<dz0ny> packet lost :>
<CrazyLemon> jah tam je vključen
<CrazyLemon> sam pol mi v ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> vedno po bootu
<CrazyLemon> disabled
<lynxlynxlynx> Seamless
<lynxlynxlynx> Set the loop recording time:
<lynxlynxlynx> [Off] / [1Min] / [3 Min] / [5 Min]
<lynxlynxlynx> kamere; a to pomeni, da na off dela eno datoteko, sicer pa sproti reže na kose?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kaj je novega v Lubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41643/#p41643
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41644/#p41644
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41645/#p41645
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-13
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Kernel 4.0 Features Live Kernel Patching, PS3 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JXHmsvJWv5A/linux-kernel-4-0-new-features
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> ola čikaZ :D
<napsy> elow
<idioterna> bardan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> and china is having fun times
<dz0ny> http://drp.io/XkTp93pi
<Seniorita> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy images and files sharing
<slax0r> drp.io? derp input/output?
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon...a si že vstal????
<sasa84> praise the lord!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf? zakaj pa misliš da obstajajo mobilne naprave? da se lahk sprehajaš z njimi ali da lahko ircaš iz postelje?!?1??!? think gaddemit think!
<sasa84> ampak ti si za kompom :\
<CrazyLemon> says who?
<sasa84> sičniki+šumniki + napaka "?!?1??!?"
<sasa84> tako napako te
<sasa84> težko nrdiš na fonu :P
<CrazyLemon> za razliko od tebe js imam na telefonu slovensko tipkovnico!
<jabuk> When I end up doing the demo in front of the client when it was not planned at all http://tclhost.com/vcz3IIK.jpg
<sasa84> pfffffff
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: bod dec pa priznej, da si že vstal no :P
<sasa84> ooo, jst bi Å¡e eno kofe
<sasa84> zdobersek: kofi?
<zdobersek> sasa84: :'/
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bom priznal..nič!
<zdobersek> sasa84: JA
<zdobersek> plz
<sasa84> joj, moj zlati fant zdobersek
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
 * slax0r wants coffee too
<sasa84_> ooo, bogi slax0r
<sasa84_> na, Å¡e mal je ostal :P
<zdobersek> sasa84_: hvala
<sasa84_> prego prego zdobersek
<zdobersek> si, grande
<yang> dz0ny: si tam ?
<CrazyLemon> tu zihr ni!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/botrstvo-cez-luknjo-v-stropu-razpeta-plasticna-ponjava/362741
<jabuk> my boss when I ask a raise http://i.imgur.com/GZ8UBTh.gif
<Seniorita> Botrstvo: Čez luknjo v stropu razpeta plastična ponjava :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Četrtošolec Nejc: "Sošolci pravijo, da sem čuden, ker nimam veliko denarja, ker imam drugačne zvezke in ker včasih ne morem na kak šolski izlet."«
<jabuk> when Windows automatically reboots after an update and all changes weren’t saved http://i.imgur.com/B54K9Gr.gif
<slax0r> sasa84_: pa ce bi mi sam zos ulila bi bilo bols k to scanje k ga mamo tukaj
<yang> tej sojini jogurti iz Hoferja so pa kar ok
<yang> sicer so s cokoladno ali vanlijevo aromo, mas tut natur
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1OnDgBNlRU
<Seniorita> The EuroDiVision Contest - feat. Angela Merkel, Slavoj Žižek & IMF [RAP NEWS 31] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We've all heard of EuroVision. But there's another song that’s being sung across Europe - the peoples' chants of protest against Europe's austerity measures....«
<yang> hmmmm
<yang> I'd like to connect with you on Linkedin - Ladislav Troha
<yang> kje je pa tale mene najdu...
<napsy> a ni to on psiho
<napsy> nek wannabe politik
<yang> ne vem ce je psiho, morda ima prav v tem kar govori, ampak jaz ne vem za kaj tocno se zavzema
<CrazyLemon> a ni to tisti ki je gladovno stavkal nekaj let nazaj? vojak or smth
<yang> je tud gladovno stavkal
<napsy> mja, mislim da nima vse poslihtan v glavi
<Matthai> precej ubrisan tip
<Matthai> resen psiho
<idioterna> je psiho
<idioterna> potrjujem!
<idioterna> uradno.
<napsy> ma ko sm se mel facebook sm se z njim neki kregu
<napsy> ko je hotu za predsednika drzave kandidirat
<napsy> cist obseden z levico pa zarotami
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je obseden z resnico!
<idioterna> nije sasvim citav
<zdobersek> napsy doing the dirty work
<sasa84_> psiho je :P
<zdobersek> wat en psycho
<sasa84_> ou jes, Å¡e en kofe :D
<zdobersek> yes please
<sasa84_> oui oui oui
<yang> https://www.odesk.com/jobs/Easy-task-Wake-the-morning_~01967d9d2f8e9a535c
<Seniorita> Easy task: Wake me up in the morning! - Freelance Job in None - As needed - Less than 10 hrs/week for more than 6 months - oDesk
<Seniorita> »I need someone to wake me up every working day at around 9.00 am GMT+2 with a call to my mobile phone. In the (max) 5 minute phone call, you'll need to:- make sure I'm fully awake- ask me questions like "What are your main tasks for today"- read my tasks or reminders for the day (I'll give you access to my calendar)- check if I've logged into Skype while we're on call (to make sure I turned on my computer)Very simple task, 5 minutes of work, 5 day
<zdobersek> feckin 1%ers
<CrazyLemon> hm.. iz slovenije en
<jabuk> how it feels like when speed debugging goes right http://i.imgur.com/nB4tLwM.gif
<zdobersek> hm ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.odesk.com/o/jobs/job/_~0162378af5570a8ff0/
<Seniorita> Someone Smart to Help Me With Outreach and Social Media - Freelance Job in None - As needed - Less than 10 hrs/week for more than 6 months - oDesk
<Seniorita> »Hey there, I need someone to lend a hand with email outreach, communication with partners, social media, etc. on as-needed basis.If you're enthusiastic about building a community around a brand, social media marketing, email marketing, email outreach, driving traffic, generating leads, social media marketing, this is the perfect job for you. You'll be working closely with me and the rest of the team, learning a lot about online marketing along the
<sasa84_> miške moje zlate... šibam
<sasa84_> lepo vas pozdravljam in želim obilo ... (vstavi po želji)
<sasa84_> čafči :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Sabina Ddumba - Effortless.
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/tdryer/hangups
<Seniorita> tdryer/hangups · GitHub
<Seniorita> »hangups - the first third-party instant messaging client for Google Hangouts«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/587430225572601859/photo/1
<Seniorita> SpaceX auf Twitter: "Just Read the Instructions on location & ready for tomorrow’s 1st stage landing attempt. http://t.co/tdni53IviI http://t.co/GYeCp0DDc8"
<CrazyLemon> T-5h
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2567-1: NTP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2567-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/uspelo-mu-je-shujsati-kar-141-kilogramov/362757
<Seniorita> Uspelo mu je shujšati kar 141 kilogramov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Ivan Navoj je zagotovo medicinski fenomen. Sam, brez tablet, kirurških posegov in drugih terapij je v dveh letih shujšal neverjetnih 141 kilogramov.«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh!t
<jabuk> when I review the intern’s code http://i.imgur.com/lfKdmjO.gif
<gregorsk> Hola folk, kaj je najboljši iskalnik po lokalnih datotekah za Ubuntu
<gregorsk> rabim neki, kar naredi soliden indeks
<CrazyLemon> find!
<gregorsk> ahm
<gregorsk> tudi v pdf ?
<gregorsk> vem da sm leta nazaj uporabljal Beagle...
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> there is only one
<dz0ny> filetracker
<gregorsk> filetracker
<gregorsk> ok :)
<dz0ny> pol mas pa plugine za različne datotek
<dz0ny> pa default je nameščen :)
<gregorsk> ahm ahm :)
<gregorsk> ja problem je samo, da mam jz neko okleščeno verzijo ubuntuja
<gregorsk> zdej sm dal dol neki k se imenuje tracker
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> me too
<gregorsk> hehe
<gregorsk> matr, pa ne vem sploh kje tole nastavim grrr
<dz0ny> .apt tracker-miner-fs
<jabuk> tracker-miner-fs {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> pol pa nautilus odpreš pa napišeš not
<dz0ny> or unity menu
<dz0ny> or gnome-search-tool
<gregorsk> jeez :( meni mora iskat po pdf -jih
<gregorsk> dammit
<dz0ny> sej ti išče ffs
<dz0ny> i quit
<gregorsk> ahm ahm :) ok ok
<CrazyLemon> liar..you didnt quit
<CrazyLemon> we can see you!
<CrazyLemon> to je bil part!
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> 'ere we go
<zdobbie> .yt wiener wiener
<jabuk> South Park - Wiener Song HD - Game of Thrones (ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjzC2DRgEo4 ♥6,786 ▶1,558,140
<zdobbie> kolk Hrvatov
<CrazyLemon> kolk
<zdobbie> dozens
<CrazyLemon> how many dozens?
<zdobbie> 0.4
<CrazyLemon> thats hardly 'dozens' thats not even a dozen
<zdobbie> more like 4 dozenths
<zdobbie> or whatevs
<zdobbie> anyway, MANY
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidauthority.com/xiaomi-just-sold-2-12-million-smartphones-in-12-hours-599571/
<Seniorita> Xiaomi just sold 2.11 million smartphones in 12 hours
<Seniorita> »Update:And... it's a Guinness World Record.Original post:Chinese smartphone manufacturer Xiaomi may not be the most prominent device maker in the world, but they're sure trying to change that. At the company's Mi Fan Festival 2015 in celebration of its 5th anniversary, Xiaomi discounted quite a few popular smartphones and accessories in hopes to achieve record-breaking numbers. As it turns out, they did just that.By the end of the 12-hour long f
<zdobbie> wat en IDC
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2568-1: libx11, libxrender vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2568-1/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tisto je bil part :p
<CrazyLemon> but wb!
<upd> https://cryptowat.ch/bitfinex/btcusd/15min weee
<Seniorita> Bitfinex Bitcoin/USD live price chart - Cryptowatch
<Seniorita> »Live price chart and market data for Bitfinex Bitcoin/USD exchange«
<dz0ny> crashing like windows 95
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> 225
<idioterna> to pa res ni crash
<yang> se mi zdi da se je bitcoin ustalil med 200-250
<zdobbie> invest today
<zdobbie> profit tomorrow
<yang> pa tud loto je treba igrat
<yang> tm lahk se bolj obogatis
<dz0ny> al pa mercator pika kartice :)
<yang> hehehe
<zdobbie> tus kartica
<zdobbie> loh gres se v kino
<dz0ny> omv kartica
<dz0ny> ti in avto zastonj pijeta
<dz0ny> ni boljega
<yang> :)
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/Lx7h1W0.jpg
<yang> zdej se bo bencin pocenil spet
<zdobbie> bitcard
<zdobbie> cer je v bitcoinu prihodnost
<zdobbie> your transactions shall be public
<idioterna> sej sm vedu da se bo to zgodil k se bojo vsi zacel na strom vozt
<idioterna> re:pika
<idioterna> https://41.media.tumblr.com/f8d9017b18ae02a4b72ec255ab833a05/tumblr_nmqno0ccyz1s2jikwo1_1280.png
<zdobbie> dons sem kupoval v Merkurju, in so me spraseval za kartico
<yang> ma
<zdobbie> sem mislu, da jo rabim zato, da lahko na gumb pritisnem in dobim 5-90% popusta
<yang> rabis v bistvu samo lyoness kartico
<yang> pa zbiras od vseh popuste na eno
<zdobbie> pa je nisem mel, ampak sem vseen moral(!) prtisnt na gump
<zdobbie> gumb
<zdobbie> dobu 5%
<yang> zdobbie: prodajalka te MORA vprasat
<yang> sej te ne sprasuje zato k nima drucga dela
<yang> tak je pravilnik
<yang> kot te na crpalki prasajo ce bi kupil se milko v akciji pa burek
<zdobbie> ma ja
<zdobbie> yang: ni vprasala, kr zapovedla
<zdobbie> jst pa nisem delu anarhije
<yang> sej vsake tolk se kaksen razburi "Kaj me posiljujete s kartico"
<idioterna> folk se rad vsaja ja
<yang> te kartice in cigareti delajo vrste v trgovinah
<idioterna> res ja
<zdobbie> jst sem vljudno nelojalen
<yang> predno najde prave cigarete je 3 minute
<zdobbie> ampak se vedno kupujem povecini v Sparu
<idioterna> prepovedat
<idioterna> kartice in cigarete
<idioterna> avti delajo pa guzvo na cestah
<idioterna> prepovedat
<idioterna> v blokih so pa narkomani
<idioterna> prepovedat.
<yang> ce nima pravih cigaret mora zadaj po njih v skladisce
<yang> pol cakas tko 7 minut
<idioterna> kriminal ja
<idioterna> ker ne mors kr odlozit kosarce pa jit ven
<yang> aja pa poloznice
<yang> se lahko se placuje
<yang> tist pa cakas tko enih 10 min
<yang> ker nobena ne zna prav z njimi delat "Glej, ne prebere mi, a ti znas"
<idioterna> najbols da nehas hodt v trgovino
<idioterna> po pravic povedan js druge resitve ne vidm
<zdobbie> be the part of the shut-in economy
<yang> hodim v hofer, tm so cigareti samopostrezni , poloznic pa nimajo, pa una ma normo kok hitr more skenirat izdelke
<zdobbie> a ti kadis?
<yang> ne
<zdobbie> preprican?
<yang> samo pasivno
<yang> kadar grem k sosedom
<zdobbie> a tak si ti
<CrazyLemon> niso ciki samopostrezni
<CrazyLemon> oni ti morajo odpret
<idioterna> liar
<idioterna> skos inhalira od spodnga soseda
<idioterna> yang: ce hods v hofer, zakaj pa pol jamras nad stacunami k jih ne obiskujes?
<idioterna> za hobi?
<yang> sej grem tut vcasih v kako drugo stacuno
<idioterna> kej tacga
<zdobbie> wat en fallazie
<idioterna> js pa skos hodm u cist smesne stacune
<idioterna> pa stojim v vrstah
<idioterna> pa se ne sekiram
<idioterna> zarad mene ce kdo doktorat zagovarja na blagajni
<zdobbie> zakaj se pol sekiras glede gnece na cesti?
<idioterna> zato k mi trobjo k se mim pelem :)
<idioterna> sej men je vseen ce mi trobjo
<idioterna> ampak bolnisnica je zravn!
<zdobbie> trobji to 'VENGA VENGA'
<zdobbie> VENGA IDIOTTA
<idioterna> enkrat sta se dve taljanke drle s piranske cerkve dol na uno stran prot strunjanu
<idioterna> 'ciao nudista!'
<CrazyLemon> a si ti bil nudista?
<zdobbie> al je bil se en zraven?
<idioterna> jsm vedno nudista
<idioterna> tut kdr sm oblecen
<yang> idioterna: drugic reci "ciao bella, vienni qua"
<idioterna> nocm
<idioterna> ni bla pretirano bella
<idioterna> redke italjanke so
<yang> hmmm
<zdobbie> oh no he didn't
<idioterna> sej se mi zdi da se mu zdi sumljiv
<idioterna> ampak zgleda da ne zna cist dobr povedat kva sm ga usrou :)
<yang> s taljani je tko, da mors znat taljansk, drgac se naus nic zmenil
<zdobbie> Zizek bi bil dober
<idioterna> mogoce s ksnimi starimi cepci
<idioterna> mularija cist uredu zna anglesk
<yang> ma nc ne znajo
<yang> jst sem enkrat bival z enim taljanom k se je 5 let ucil taljansk
<yang> pa je sel v zacetni tecaj anglescine
<yang> pa pol na koncu tecaja ga prasa anglezinja "how much did you learn" pa pravi "eeeee, cosa?"
<idioterna> cudn
<idioterna> jsm se pa vse po anglesk zmenu z njimi
<yang> jst pa kr po taljansk
<zdobbie> yang: a tis primorc?
<yang> napol ja
<idioterna> en star avtobusar je prsu u lublano
<idioterna> taljan
<idioterna> pa ni znou anglesk
<idioterna> francosk je pa znou
<idioterna> tko da sm mu pol po francosk razlozu
<idioterna> da je na grad interdit au samedi sol
<zdobbie> easy peasy
<CrazyLemon> mularija zna angleško? očitno si srečal zelo pametno mularijo
<idioterna> https://eternallybored.org/imgs/misc/stare-reklame/
<idioterna> se kr hude
<Seniorita> Gallery
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja prov bukovi niso bli no
<idioterna> sej jih nism na izpit povabu
<idioterna> pac znal so se pogovarjat
<upd> https://eternallybored.org/imgs/misc/stare-reklame/Haid%20&%20Neu%203.jpg
<upd> MORE
<upd> lol
<upd> kolk so to stare reklame
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ocitno so samo ti ki pridejo v koper malo bl 'bukovi'
<CrazyLemon> ker se ne znajo pogovarjat
<idioterna> upd: 1920-1930
<upd> ql
<CrazyLemon> -10!
<CrazyLemon> gademit..skozi nos ne morem dihat
<idioterna> -10 what
<CrazyLemon>  1920-1930
<idioterna> aja
<CrazyLemon> .yt accountant needed
<jabuk> Marc Gatland, Accountant Needed! (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gzWOUGoR14 ♥4 ▶1,132
<CrazyLemon> ^
<yang> klesce za onduliranje https://eternallybored.org/imgs/misc/stare-reklame/Elektroindustrija%201.jpg
<yang> moja stara mama je se sivala na tak stroj
<yang> jaz se spomnim, da je sivala, ko sem bil se jaz otrok
<yang> Bata cevlji se pa niso dost spremenil https://eternallybored.org/imgs/misc/stare-reklame/Bata.jpg
<yang> heh https://eternallybored.org/imgs/misc/stare-reklame/Radion%201.jpg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: u so mathy
<yang> tole si velja zapomniti, ce boste imeli kdaj tezave z usb kljucki https://s5tech.net/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1116
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ty
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but i'm currently in doubt.. ali naj grem čez svoj budget za kolo ali ne
<CrazyLemon> ker sm najdu eno hudo karbonsko kolo
<zdobbie> rabljeno?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja
<zdobbie> kolk rabljeno?
<CrazyLemon> campa chorus gor.. pa fulcrum racing zero
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne piše koliko rabljeno.. zgleda pa zelo ohranjeno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.spacex.com/webcast/
<Seniorita> SpaceX | Webcast
<Seniorita> »SpaceX designs, manufactures and launches advanced rockets and spacecraft..«
<CrazyLemon> T-5m
<yang> Kaksnbe so kaj vase izkusnje z Medion robo iz Hoferja, ravno berem da je to Nemski Lenovo
<dz0ny> t-17m
<CrazyLemon> ohišje kot ohišje.. ne izdelujejo procesorja, rama, diska sam sestavijo vse skupaj
<dz0ny> sem se ze ustraau
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny t-2m je do livestreama :)
<zdobbie> https://savetheinternet.eu
<Seniorita> Save the Internet - contact your representative today!
<Seniorita> »Save the Internet in Europe«
<zdobbie> a cmo Soltesa obvestit?
<yang> http://catalog.aldi.com/emag/sl_SL/print/Letak_KT16_2015/html5.html#7
<Seniorita> Letak_KT16_2015
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/v1s1ukG.jpg
<CrazyLemon> who she
<dz0ny> jessica
<dz0ny> how you not know her from true blood
<dz0ny> zdej v daredevil igra
<CrazyLemon> ker 1. ne gledam true blood
<CrazyLemon> 2. nisem gledal daredevila
<dz0ny> your loss
<CrazyLemon> so..nice boobs?
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/RQPLlDa.jpg
<dz0ny> ^^ boobs
<CrazyLemon> nice ones indeed
<zdobbie> look at all the phalluses talking
<zdobbie> T-10:00
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/SDCM7U0.jpg
<dz0ny> Stana :)
<CrazyLemon> a se komu stream ne dela?
<dz0ny> works for me
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVUCVYRGcUo
<Seniorita> SpaceX CRS-6 Launch - YouTube
<Seniorita> »After six successful missions to the International Space Station, including five official resupply missions for NASA, SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket and Dragon spa...«
<CrazyLemon> ty
<zdobbie> T-8:00
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e
<zdobbie> NITROGEN ACS CLOSEOUT STARTING
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je
<dz0ny> edne bi mogu app anrdit
<zdobbie> STAGE 2 FTV MOTIONS
<dz0ny> k kaze vse streme hkrati :)
<zdobbie> kok bi zmonetiziru?
<yang> dz0ny: tehnicno slaba fotka
<zdobbie> STAGE 1 HEATERS CLOSING UP
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny eden bi mogu k jabuku dodat da pise T-X
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja to je na eventih
<zdobbie> T-7:00
<zdobbie> STAGE 2 HEATERS CLOSING OUT
<zdobbie> up, out, whatevz
<zdobbie> VEHICLE SWITCHING TO INTERNAL POWER
<zdobbie> STAGE 2 HAS STARTED
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: rabljen karbonc ... IMO se ne splaca it cez budget
<zdobbie> T-6:00
<zdobbie> TANKS RESPOglksnghfdshk /slkfg z
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ampak je res lep.. pa obroci so hudi, oprema je dobra pa lep je :(
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pa rabljen
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: listen to the man
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja.. ampak ce ne bi bil rabljen bi bila cena cca. 5x višja! :)
<dz0ny> also cord so premaknil
<dz0ny> zanimiv
<zdobbie> men je pa stream padu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie edino prav
<CrazyLemon> amm dz0ny a bo stream tudi landinga?
<CrazyLemon> na read the instructions ?
<dz0ny> dunno
<dz0ny> abort
<dz0ny> meh
<zdobbie> neeeee
<CrazyLemon> ma jeboga hold
<zdobbie> 'weather violation'
<CrazyLemon> weather is fine!
<CrazyLemon> lej.. white clouds
<zdobbie> jutri ob enakem casu pol
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobbie> k
<yang> http://www.cd-cc.si/sl/glasba/ nice DB query error
<Seniorita> Glasba - Cankarjev Dom
<upd> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/13/nsa_back_doors_are_a_bad_idea_give_us_a_front_door_key/
<Seniorita> NSA: 'Back doors are a bad idea, give us a FRONT door key' • The Register
<Seniorita> »Spooks in still-don't-like-encryption shock«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 19.km SV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @14/04/2015 00:06:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+15.66+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-14
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: deop maybe
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> zdobersek: on se spi no
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> IDC
<idiotern1> Gartner?
<napsy> http://fusion.net/story/119300/tylenol-may-numb-your-emotional-sensitivity/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=/feed/
<Seniorita> Tylenol may numb your emotional sensitivity | Fusion
<Seniorita> »“Rather than just being a pain reliever, acetaminophen can be seen as an all-purpose emotion reliever.”«
<yang> http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Seniorita> Without Systemd
<anny_> dan
<yang> zivjo anny_
<CrazyLemon> buhdej anny_ta
<zdobersek> ahoy anny_marry_
<sasa84> ooo miškice
<zdobersek> heyaaa
<CrazyLemon> kr dve sasi? dve?!?! why god why?!
<zdobersek> sasa overflow
<sasa84_> repent, you sinner!
<sasa84_> elow zdobersek ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: yea, you sinner
<zdobersek> deop
<zdobersek> sinner
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> ko ima dz0ny op se nič ne pritožuješ
<zdobersek> sasa84: sasa84_: halp
<zdobersek> seveda se
<CrazyLemon> ko pa js imam pa nonstop težiš
<sasa84_> ja valda
<sasa84_> a lohk dobim jst op?
<sasa84_> al pa vsaj pluska?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84_> .gif sad kitty
<zdobersek> .gif raging kitty
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<sasa84_> ups
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LwItoe8Y58
<Seniorita> Astrid - 2AM (Shagabond Remix) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »• Subscribe & follow Underground Charisma: https://www.facebook.com/undergroundcharisma https://soundcloud.com/undergroundcharisma https://twitter.com/UGC_Mu...«
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> +v saso
<CrazyLemon> [12:05:06] -ChanServ- saso is not on #ubuntu-si.
<anny__> kje je CrazyMelon?
<CrazyLemon> spi
<zdobersek> JUSTICE
<anny_> whoa
<anny_> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/nasin-curiosity-na-marsu-odkril-tekoco-vodo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Nasin Curiosity na Marsu odkril tekočo vodo
<Seniorita> »Čeprav naj bi bilo premrzlo, da bi tekoča voda obstajala na površju Marsa, rover Curiosity dokazuje, da tekoča voda tam vendarle je. Tanka plast tekočine se naredi v zgornjih delih prsti, saj določene soli znižujejo temperaturo ledišča, ko nase vežejo hlape vode iz atmosfere.«
<anny_> samo Å¡e mali zeleni manjkajo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @14.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% jugozahodnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:19:19, Kulminacija: 11:03:17, Sončni zahod: 17:47:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 27min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> anny_: query
<zdobersek> .vreme CJELE
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 15°C @14.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% severovzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:16:06, Kulminacija: 11:00:23, Sončni zahod: 17:44:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 28min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> gledam
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> khm
<anny_> dan
<zdobersek> cer
<anny_> jeba to
<anny_> http://www.anony.ws/image/DpDU
<Seniorita> Zaslonska slika 2015 04 14 12:43:59 - Anonymous image hosting
<Seniorita> »A free and anonymous image hosting site«
<CrazyLemon> piece by piece anny..piece by piece
<zdobersek> step by step
<zdobersek> day by dayt
<zdobersek> day*
<CrazyLemon> dayt!
<CrazyLemon> pa nikjer ne preveriš če imaš to uro že notri :)
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYVEZoUXjeQ
<Seniorita> Redovniški flash mob / Prešernov trg, Ljubljana / 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ob letu posvečenega življenja smo redovniki in redovnice iz različnih redovnih ustanov, ki delujemo v Sloveniji, pripravili t.i. redovniški flash mob na Preš...«
<jabuk> when I look at my old code http://i.minus.com/i07wmjV0ePvrB.gif
<anny_> looool
<anny_> umrla od smeha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/04/jesenice.aspx
<Seniorita> Znesel se je nad žensko, ker je v trgovini izžrebala večji popust kot on | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Jeseniški policisti so se včeraj popoldne na Spodnjem Plavžu ukvarjali z Jeseničanom, ki je z vpitjem nad občanko in nedostojnim vedenjem kršil javni red in mir.«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<anny_> ja, tam gor na đesenajs je čuden folk
<zdobersek> a je blo to v Merkurju?
<anny_> samo merkur ima tak sistem
<zdobersek> SVE STO POZELIS
<zdobersek> U MERKURU OSTVARIS
<zdobersek> "90% popust!"
<zdobersek> NOT FOR YOU
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm sprva mislu da je tisto 'panic button' pač v primeru ropa pa to
<CrazyLemon> pol pa mi je bilo mal čudno ko je tisti gumb dala meni
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh nisem štekal kaj želi prodajalka
<anny_> jao
<zdobersek> .yt push the button
<jabuk> Sugababes - Push The Button (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJDGcxAf9D8 ♥24,342 ▶9,843,449
<anny_> in si dobil 5%
<CrazyLemon> sm ja
<zdobersek> wat en surprise
<anny_> ou jea
<anny_> če nisi z malim zadovoljen, tudi velikega ne boš dobil
<CrazyLemon> so they say!
<anny_> življenjska :)
<slax0r> mja
<slax0r> js sm pa nabavu v merkurju laminat, barvo, in vso pickarijo da postimam sobo, se resu 300+eur ko sm prsu domov z usem sranjem sm se spomnu da majo ucasih te popuste -.-
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nonstop so :)
<slax0r> to je blo pred cca 1-2 mesca
<slax0r> takrat ni bilo
<slax0r> vsaj men ni nihce nikakrsnega gumba ponudu
<yang> ko sem jaz nabavlju avtodele za 300 eur mi naslednji dan rece sosed zakaj nisem reku sosedu k tam dela za popust
<yang> nisem vedu da tam dela
<dz0ny> anny_: se vedno mas pokvarjene pakete :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: lej k so tvoje bike ride monetiziral http://mashable.com/2015/04/12/virtual-reality-fitness-bicycle-spin-class
<Seniorita> This virtual reality system takes your cycling workouts to the streets
<anny_> dz0ny -ja
<anny_> story of my life :)
<CrazyLemon> kako Å¡e vedno..a nisi zrihtala tist extras ?
<anny_> ne bit žleht
<CrazyLemon> kako sem žleht? tako da ti postavim vprašanje? mora pa bit zelo žleht ker sem ti pravkar v eni vrstici kr dve postavu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny_> odgovor je ja in ne
<anny_> bbl
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tune Up elementary OS 0.3 Freya With `elementary Tweaks`  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/EYRUPr0OZl8/tune-up-elementary-os-03-freya-with.html
<anny_> popravljeno
<anny_> moram poslati prtscr? :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: pa res
<napsy> ta elementary pa zgleda dost fancy
<idioterna> elementary?
<dz0ny> like gnome :)
<dz0ny> gnome3.16
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tole je blo malo bolj blizu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG8ExPQwFFc
<Seniorita> Near miss by train at Tour de Flanders U23 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Video by Steven Kalf«
<zdobbie> cobbles smash http://images.cyclingtips.com.au/content/uploads/2015/04/Kramon_Roubaix2015-9989-Version-2.jpg
<anny_> woot
<idioterna> pretenek karbonc!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie idiots
<CrazyLemon> vse bi jih diskvalificiral
<idioterna> huh?
<idioterna> kaj sm spet js kriv
<CrazyLemon> kriv je tvoj napačno naštiman highlight!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/novice/zaradi-napolitanke-ki-je-pri-nas-v-prosti-prodaji-gre-na-danskem-trgovec-za-dve-leti-v-zapor/362829
<Seniorita> Zaradi napolitanke, ki je pri nas v prosti prodaji, gre na Danskem trgovec za dve leti v zapor! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Transmaščobe so zdravju škodljive. Že dolgo je znano, da so eden izmed zelo pomembnih dejavnikov tveganja za razvoj srčno žilnih bolezni , zato bi jih morali popolnoma izključiti iz našega jedilnika.«
<jabuk> When the development team says the build doesn’t need to be tested http://tclhost.com/FhsufXe.gif
<Guest60013> abu abu abu
<zdobersek> ableableable
<Matthai> joj, kako represivna država je Danska
<Matthai> še dobro, da živimo v land of the free, kjer lahko vsak prodaja kar hoče :-)
<yang> http://www.chacha.com/gallery/7304/what-abandoned-movie-sets-look-like-today
<Seniorita> The Hunger Games - What Abandoned Movie Sets Look Like Today
<Seniorita> »Often when a movie finishes wrapping, part of the set is left behind, abandoned. Here are several movie sets that are still in place, many of which you can v...«
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da na danskem nimajo loacker napolitank??? the horrors of living in denmark
<idioterna> kr bad ja
<idioterna> no sej pr nas so tut frondi
<idioterna> pa merkator branded frondi
<idioterna> in to kr hude
<CrazyLemon> frondi?
<CrazyLemon> ah.. napolitanke
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> še dobro, da lahko jemo, kar hočemo :)
<Guest60013> dz0ny: https://soundcloud.com/lidogotsongs/zhu-faded-lido-remix
<Seniorita> ZHU - Faded (Lido remix) by Lido\u003c3 - Listen to music
<Seniorita> »Originals, remixes and songs produced/co-produced by Lido. EP out NOW on PELICAN FLY <3bit.ly/ILoveYouEPManagement:rene@blackmathmusic.comBooking:North America: Latane Hughes & Sam Hunt - lat«
<jabuk> When they discuss about a user story for 20 minutes http://tclhost.com/OrRNHHg.jpg
<Guest60013> Guest60013: ???!!!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Plank 0.9.0 Released With Window Dodge Hide Mode  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QuUBAg4gVL0/plank-090-released-with-window-dodge.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2569-1: Apport vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2569-1/
<sasa84> zdobersek: zdobbie has quit? :o
<zdobersek> FOR NOW
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/wave-electric-28-mph-bike/x/1111318
<Seniorita> Wave Electric 28 MPH Bike | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »The Fastest and Most Affordable Electric Bike EVER! Priced Only $549 for a LIMITED TIME!«
<CrazyLemon> hipsters
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje mel orp :(
<CrazyLemon> .yt orp smart horn
<jabuk> ORP Smart Horn---A Close Look (and Hear) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygGfg5UcSQg ♥20 ▶4,292
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: KDE Plasma 5.3 Released With Power Management Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iu-0nKSwV7Y/beta-plasma-5-3-features
<zdobbie> rocket
<zdobbie> space
<zdobbie> when?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: http://spacexstats.com/index.php
<Seniorita> SpaceX Stats
<Seniorita> »Countdown to upcoming SpaceX launches, view details about previous missions, and get updates about SpaceX at SpaceX Stats«
<dz0ny> eta 1h30m
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 22ish
<CrazyLemon> sej si včeraj prašal če je ob enaki uri ffs!
<zdobbie> joj oprosti
<CrazyLemon> opravičilo zavrnjeno!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: k
<zdobbie> T-51:30
<zdobbie> T-31:20
<anny_> daN
<dz0ny> Nan
<anny_> LumP
<CrazyLemon> NaN*
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> bama
<anny_> bronco bamma
<yang> O'mama
<yang> Se kdo spomni Omama revij ? :)
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qdgprD3PH8
<Seniorita> Telling Abbie Bronco Bamma won - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Telling Abbie the results of the election. Thank you all for such wonderful support! Abbie is a most amazing little girl--brilliant, gorgeous and hilarious. ...«
<dz0ny> porn?
<yang> ni bil porn, bolj eroticna proza
<idioterna> http://webcomicoverlook.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/2013-01-25.gif
<yang> B. kastelic & Co.
<zdobersek> samo ti.
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/TQLDsSN sapce geeks
<Seniorita> Imgur
<Seniorita> »The Internet's visual storytelling community. Explore, share, and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to offer.«
<dz0ny> haha http://dev.marshallbrekka.com/spacex.html
<yang> dz0ny: tvoje delovno okolje ?
<dz0ny> yang: naah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek T- ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: twas I
<zdobbie> T-10:00
<yang> heh gledam pa sploh google nima Omama revije v sliki
<dz0ny> weather je 60%
<dz0ny> pr t-3m bo go'nogo
<yang> >> Kdo bi lahko pozabil na mehko erotično Omamo, edino revijo v kateri se je dalo videti nekaj gole kože, ki smo jo lahko povsem legalno in brez vsakih problemov kupovali tudi mladoletni srednješolci. Njen takratni urednik je bil nihče drug kot Brane B. Kastelic in čeprav v njej ni bilo slik eksplicitnega seksa, so nasveti in predvsem zgodbe, ki jih je pisal Brane, odtehtali čisto vse.
<zdobbie> jaz bi lahko pozabil
<zdobbie> ce bi si jo sploh zapomnu
<yang> dz0ny: youtube live link za lansiranje rakete ?
<zdobbie> plz?
<dz0ny> sej sem dal
<dz0ny> http://reddit-stream.com/comments/32jnyd/
<Seniorita> /r/SpaceX CRS-6 Official Launch Discussion & Updates Thread [Attempt 2 - Stage Separation Confirmed] - reddit-stream.com
<dz0ny> weather is a go
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csVpa25iqH0
<Seniorita> SpaceX CRS-6 Launch - YouTube
<Seniorita> »After six successful missions to the International Space Station, including five official resupply missions for NASA, SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket and Dragon spa...«
<zdobbie> o pizda
<yang> hvala, ker ni html5
<zdobbie> tist countdown ni do streama, ampak do izstrelitve
<zdobbie> je html5
<yang> men ne predvaja
<zdobbie> pac mas nek driskast brskalnik
<dz0ny> tole sta oba streama skupaj http://dev.marshallbrekka.com/spacex.html
<yang> spet je youtube nekaj po svoje nastavil, da nisem mel html5 vklopljeno
<zdobbie> go?
<dz0ny> go
<zdobbie> gogogogogogogogogo
<zdobbie> GO FOR LAUNCH
<yang> noben od videov mi noce predvajat
<CrazyLemon> proprietary shit!
<yang> webm sele kasneje transcodajo
<zdobbie> Do not go gentle into that good night.
<CrazyLemon> stage 1!
<CrazyLemon> a je kakšna kamera na stage1?
<zdobbie> Stage 1 pristaja na ladji?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> no ni ladja
<CrazyLemon> platforma
<CrazyLemon> oziroma barge
<zdobbie> splav?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<yang> Iks-kaks-ko-nen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYnNWZXQQSY
<Seniorita> OLD FINNISH DISCO DANCE LESSON (Dschingish Khan - Moskau) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Learn discodance in the old fassion way! Good song.. anyone knows the title of the song?? This movie is probably from the 70'«
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi za stage 1?
<CrazyLemon> neki shutdown
<sasa84> http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/metal-science/university-of-helsinki-offers-a-class-on-the-history-of-metal
<Seniorita> The University Of Helsinki Now Offers A Class On The History Of Metal - Metal Injection
<Seniorita> »Finland: just when you thought that country couldn't possibly embrace metal any more.«
<dz0ny> stage 1 nominal
<CrazyLemon> meeeh..zakaj ne dajo kamero s stage 1
<zdobbie> KSP!
<CrazyLemon> transonic ?
<CrazyLemon> wat that
<sasa84> lahkonočko miške ;)
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> gimme stage 1 update ffs
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: LANDING _SHIP_
<CrazyLemon> !g read the instruction barge
<Seniorita> Autonomous spaceport drone ship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_spaceport_drone_ship
<dz0ny> We falcon punched the barge...
<CrazyLemon> is an ocean-going, barge-derived, floating landing platform
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jas6LwPPxMo
<Seniorita> Mura Masa - Firefly (ft. Nao) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »• Subscribe & follow Underground Charisma: https://www.facebook.com/undergroundcharisma https://soundcloud.com/undergroundcharisma https://twitter.com/UGC_Mu...«
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/588076749562318849
<Seniorita> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Ascent successful. Dragon enroute to Space Station. Rocket landed on droneship, but too hard for survival."
<CrazyLemon> maaan
<anny_> Mannis
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/588082574183903232
<Seniorita> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Looks like Falcon landed fine, but excess lateral velocity caused it to tip over post landing http://t.co/eJWzN6KSJa"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol ni bil hard landing
<CrazyLemon> ampak post landing tipping :D
<yang> https://defectivebydesign.org/DMCA-exemption-commenting-process-broken
<idioterna> 0
<idioterna> spat
<idioterna> rakete so ble kul
<anny_> spat mularija
<yang> Danasnja slika dneva na Angleski Wikipediji je Jalovec https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jalovec_(mountain)
<Seniorita> Jalovec (mountain) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jabuk> when I successfully fix a bug after working all night long http://i.minus.com/i9LQfouPsXIvp.gif
<jabuk> when I successfully deploy sheduled jobs on the server http://i.minus.com/iDDBkXscGZTbD.gif
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-15
<zdobbie> close but no cigar https://vine.co/v/euEpIVegiIx
<Seniorita> Watch SpaceX's Vine "Falcon 9 first stage landing burn and touchdown on Just Read the Instructions"
<Seniorita> »Vine by SpaceX«
<dz0ny> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> AHOY
<napsy> func (client *Client) RequestAtomicCheckAndResetWithCallback()
<napsy> sha-bam!
<zdobersek> dat atomicity
<napsy> much words
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/tozilstvo-umaknilo-obtozni-predlog-zoper-novinarko-anusko-delic.html
<Seniorita> Tožilstvo umaknilo obtožni predlog proti novinarki Anuški Delić
<Seniorita> »Delićeva je med sojenjem trdila, da je vse podatke, ki jih je navajala v člankih, pridobila le iz javno dostopnih virov.«
<idioterna> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms15-034.aspx
<Seniorita> Microsoft Security Bulletin MS15-034 - Critical
<zdobersek> doesn't affect Windows XP!
<CrazyLemon> XP is so secure!
<zdobersek> 14 years of stability
<CrazyLemon> security and
 * CrazyLemon waits for zdobbie 
<zdobbie> S
<zdobbie> T
<zdobbie> A
<zdobbie> B
<zdobbie> I
<zdobbie> L
<zdobbie> I
<zdobbie> TY
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ya?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not really
<dz0ny> .yt history eraser courtney
<jabuk> History Eraser - Courtney Barnett (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6_G5PlEXdk ♥3,425 ▶513,119
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/04/15/nokia-plans-to-merge-with-alcatel-lucent-for-an-all-shares-deal-of-15-6-billion-euros-while-hinting-at-a-here-maps-sale/
<Seniorita> Nokia Plans To Merge With Alcatel-Lucent For An All-Shares Deal Of 15.6 Billion Euros, While Hinting At A HERE Maps Sale
<Seniorita> »Shortly after confirming the rumors of its talks with Alcatel-Lucent yesterday, Nokia has announced today that it does indeed intend to buy the F... by Rita El Khoury in News, Nokia«
<zdobersek> ooold
<dz0ny> .yt broods
<jabuk> Broods - Bridges (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U48jwC8cZU ♥35,126 ▶3,336,546
<dz0ny> .yt broods coaatalis
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<dz0ny> .yt broods coattails
<jabuk> Broods - Coattails (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rNsodyWqPY ♥3,848 ▶519,657
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: take notes http://www.polet.si/na-kisiku/video-10-zacetniskih-kolesarskih-napak
<Seniorita> Video: 10 začetniških kolesarskih napak | :polet
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> zdobersek: oh come on
<idioterna> zgubljanje?
<idioterna> that's what it's all about
<CrazyLemon> lol.. @helmet back to front
<anny_> o
 * CrazyLemon did the overeating part
<anny_> rabiš odvajalo?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. rabiš ti?
<anny_> em...ne
<anny_> bolj kakšno kavo
 * CrazyLemon ne rabi niti kave
<anny_> kriv ni moj, ampak nov fon
<dz0ny> boobs?
<CrazyLemon> boobs!
<dz0ny> sry anny_ :)
<dz0ny> anny_: kaj si pa prej imela?
<anny_> http://goo.gl/wFvBRs
<anny_> dz0ny, malo boljšo nokio
<anny_> CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ?
<anny_> si hepi?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ i'm not sad
<CrazyLemon> a to Å¡teje?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> http://goo.gl/#analytics/goo.gl/wFvBRs/all_time
<Seniorita> Redirecting
<dz0ny> anny_: ^^ just fyi
<anny_> aha
<dz0ny> a to delaš kako raziskavo kdo bo klikal tole :)?
<anny_> ne
<CrazyLemon> glowing bear!
<anny_> samo CrazyLemon skušam spraviti v boljšo voljo, pa mi ne uspe
<dz0ny> wasn't me
<anny_> was you
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kako pa si to poskušala?
<anny_> falil je :/
<anny_> klilni na boobs
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/uYEN9LC.jpg
<dz0ny> kate ^^
<CrazyLemon> big boobs!
<anny_> eno piko ima na kolenu!
<anny_> not perfect!
<CrazyLemon> a je t-2 padu dol? :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: odvisno kje, v LJ deluje
<yang> 84.255.208.200  4 34779  433298    6111        0    0    0 2d03h23m   528564
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQKHkmtRu78
<Seniorita> Shakatak - Live ! (Full Album) 1985 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Recorded at Sun Plaza - Tokyo,Japan, except 3, 6 and 8 recorded at The Hammersmith Odeon by Capital Radio (1985) 1. Dark Is The Night .......... 00:00 2. Str...«
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 20.km  J od OBREŽJA @14/04/2015 00:06:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.62+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km  Z od TOLMINA @11/04/2015 14:32:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.18+N,+13.67+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 7.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @09/04/2015 10:21:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.32+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 7.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @08/04/2015 02:00:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.32+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 17.km SV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @08/04/2015 01:14:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+15.65+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km SZ od RADEČ @07/04/2015 00:03:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+15.14+E
<yang> trese se
<napsy> oh ja
<zdobersek> ful je zajebano
<zdobersek> dz0ny: deop maybe
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu 15.10 To Drop GIMP, Abiword And Gnumeric, Ship With LibreOffice (Or Parts Of It) By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hdO3EzR9Px4/xubuntu-1510-to-drop-gimp-abiword-and.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ˇ
 * CrazyLemon pa verjetno jutri dobi ubuntu.si kolesarski dres!
<zdobersek> I care so little: .
<CrazyLemon> a small amount of care is better than no care at all!
<sasa84> ubuntu.si kolesarski dres? a boš mal sam lipov list čez... čez ...pač čez spolovilo :P
<sasa84> lipov list bi mogu zadostovat :$
<idioterna> joj ej
<sasa84> idioterna: ja...
<idioterna> dobr da nimas mejhnih, k bi ti zihr kdo ocital to!
<sasa84> zdobersek potrebuje npr. cerado za kamion :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: !
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?
<sasa84> o zdobbie :D
<idioterna> zdobersek: za skrit python
<zdobersek> ah
<sasa84> idioterna: kok pa ti veš kakšne mam? :D
<sasa84> zihr ti je CrazyLemon povedu!
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<idioterna> sasa84: en pic si enkrat nalimala tle
<idioterna> k si u eni beli oblekci pa pac vid se da nisi svoh
<sasa84> beli oblekci?
<idioterna> ma ne oblekci
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> nocm rect tistga kar ponavad zenske mislte ko recete oblekca
<idioterna> neki beuga mas oblecen.
<idioterna> ne vem a je pulovr al majca al karkol
<sasa84> O_o
<sasa84> aaa, možn, da kakšna srajca, majca itd
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> zihr je bila toga
<sasa84> LOL
<idioterna> ne ne cist casual
<sasa84> mogoče alba! :P
<sasa84> papežinja za pusta? :D
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> chrome 42 ima nov bookmark manager
<CrazyLemon> pretty nice je
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Opera Developer 30 Adds 32bit Linux Builds  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/DewSw4SYdfM/opera-developer-30-adds-32bit-linux.html
<idioterna> bookmark
<idioterna> srsly
<idioterna> k da si ne mors zapomnt urlja
<zdobbie> tis the brain of a child
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: hva zj, kter kolo bos picknu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie verjetno tistega karbonca
<CrazyLemon> če bo še available
<zdobbie> .gif whatevs
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/oE2ThaVdbxJJu/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jah žal furs ni bil tako radodaren da bi šel po novega cannondale synapse di2 mit disc brakes
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: i hear ya
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kje si? http://dos-extreme.si/index.php/en/participante/dos-ras-2015
<Seniorita> dos-ras 2015
<sasa84_> zdobbie: kofi nau!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a ne vidiš? tista dvojica ki bo na lesenih kolesih
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/9TZcrJQw74I
<Seniorita> ДТП в Сочи - 05.04.2015 вторая часть - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo google keep ?
<dezman> Jaz osebno ne uporabljam, izgleda pa zanimiva zadeva.
<CrazyLemon> moti me ko izbiraš datum za reminder da se teden začne s sunday
<dezman> Zdele sem stestiral pa mi teden začne z ponedelkom.
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> a imaš naštiman slovenski jezik?
<jabuk> when I hear that the coffee machine is broken http://tclhost.com/yRc4G5j.gif
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pri slovenščini je res tako
<jabuk> When my boss asks how the really important project is going… http://tclhost.com/Xm9weNT.gif
<dezman> Nastavljen imam angleški jezik
<CrazyLemon> hm.. but how :)
<CrazyLemon> pri meni vztraja pri sunday na angleškem jeziku
<CrazyLemon> angleški US ali UK?
<dezman> US
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Cirrus7 Nimbini Ubuntu PC Announced  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2eg3U3ApsXA/cirrus7-nimbini-ubuntu-pc-announced
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zakaj pol meni ne pokaže prav
<dezman> Tudi meni je to čudno.
<CrazyLemon> nope..cleared cache pa data pa spet same crap
<CrazyLemon> fckin software
<dezman> To pa res ne razumem zakaj ti keep to dela.
<CrazyLemon> ziher pebkac
<dezman> To pa nebi vedel.
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-04-15/draghi-attacked-by-protester-at-ecb-press-conference
<Seniorita> Draghi Attacked by Protester at ECB Press Conference - Bloomberg Business
<Seniorita> »European Central Bank President Mario Draghi was attacked by a protester yelling«
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: bi prej rekel, da tvoj locale vpliva, če ne moreš že v sami aplikaciji nastavit
<lynxlynxlynx> sam najbrž nimaš nič čudnega
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sej pravim.. sem poskusil slovenski jezik tam se začne teden v pon.
<jabuk> Intern’s “bugfix” http://tclhost.com/is5tUni.gif
<CrazyLemon> angleški pa začne z nedeljo
<CrazyLemon> njemu pa pokaže vedno v ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> android pa ne pozna "locale" :/
<lynxlynxlynx> njeh, je vsaj Å¡e vedno 7 dnevni teden
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tujec
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tko mam jst v GNOMEu naret
<zdobersek> me ne moti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda.. tebe tudi EDT timezone ne moti
<CrazyLemon> ker si pač weirdo
<zdobersek> it's trie
<zdobersek> true
<zdobersek> (12:16:04 PM) CrazyLemon: zdobersek seveda.. tebe tudi EDT timezone ne moti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i know
<CrazyLemon> ne bi napisal če ne bi bilo true
<zdobersek> (03:49:14 AM) CrazyLemon: anny_ i'm not sad
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpAKB75c0xU
<Seniorita> (OFFICIAL) Eric Barone - 223,30 km/h (138,752 mph) - World mountain bike speed record - VSC 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Eric Barone (a.k.a. The Red Baron) beat his own world speed record with a mountain bike on snow during Vars Speed Challenge 2015 (French alps) on the Chabrie...«
<zdobersek> VICTORY
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tis was true
<yang> star kres
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP-7WX12H2I#t=50s
<Seniorita> WORLD SPEED RECORD ON A MOUNTAIN BIKE - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Eric Barone is a French sportsman who made a name for himself by setting world speed records on a bike, both on snow and gravel. On April 15th of 2013, he at...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-google-chromecast-refurbished-3
<Seniorita> Google Chromecast (Refurbished) | Groupon
<Seniorita> »Cast your favorite entertainment from your phone or tablet straight to the TV«
<CrazyLemon> a groupon pošlje v slovenijo? :)
<jabuk> when I follow a tutorial to the letter and there are dozens of errors http://i.imgur.com/ZkcCiyy.gif
<CrazyLemon> US only! :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAzwuEmZcmE
<Seniorita> SpaceX CRS-6 First Stage Landing - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je to tist longer video?
<dz0ny> in hg
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem zakaj so private
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja..way2fast
<dz0ny> sej bl počaš ne bo šlo :)
<dz0ny> motor ma tolk thrusta da bi Å¡la nazal in space :)
<dz0ny> mrh
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> grem spat
<dz0ny> ne znam tipkat več
<CrazyLemon> seveda bo Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> več thrusta
<CrazyLemon> pa slow it down
<dz0ny> ne mores bl pocas
<CrazyLemon> pa vidiš da zgoraj thrusterji delajo šele ko začne padat :D
<CrazyLemon> lahko!
<dz0ny> like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCpI0KpKUpg#t=159
<Seniorita> SpaceX rocket blasts off, but landing 'too hard for survival' - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Capsule holds more than 1,800 kilograms of supplies for the International Space Station. To read more http://www.cbc.ca/news/1.3032458 »»» Subscribe to CBC N...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwwS4YOTbbw
<Seniorita> F9R Flight Test | 1,000m - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny like this
<Seniorita> »Video of Falcon 9 Reusable (F9R) taking its second test flight at our rocket development facility. F9R quadrupled its height from its previous test to rise t...«
<CrazyLemon> ^
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/32n2rc/the_case_for_missed_approach_procedures/cqcr1fs
<dz0ny> tist je manjše, lažje, stable platform, motor je underpowered by desing
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da ne zmorejo nadzorovat količino thrusta :)
<dz0ny> ne moreš od 0->100
<dz0ny> lahko daš nekje od 70% do 110%
<CrazyLemon> no sej.. tukaj so potrebovali več thrusta in ne manj :)
<dz0ny> After MECO and first stage sep, they cut out all but 3 (I think) engines, and then once it's down in atmosphere it's only running one engine. Even then the single engine is more thrust than that required to hover, so it would just take back off in the air. Unless you started messing with "pulsing" the engines, but I don't think it would be great to repeatedly light and then kill them.
<dz0ny> ti si napisal da je bla prehitra
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ker so uporabili premal thrusta
<dz0ny> also Grasshopper was flown while weighed down to allow it to hover.
<CrazyLemon> in je hitreje padala
<dz0ny> sigh
<dz0ny> ne razumeš
<CrazyLemon> razumem..ti meniš da če bi uporabili več thrusta da bi šla nazaj
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> padala je točno tako hitro da je 30cm pred tlemi obstala
<dz0ny> če bi prej užgal bi jo odneslo
<dz0ny> če bi več trustha dodal bi jo odneslo
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni obstala..did it :D
<dz0ny> nikol ne bo
<dz0ny> ker ni bil problem v hitrosti
<dz0ny> ampak času :)
<CrazyLemon> torej čez 10 let bo že lepo glajdala in bo pristala na platformi ?
<dz0ny> to kr je senzor sporočil se je ob nepravem času interpretiralo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> sej na faksu so te zihr učil o feedback loop
<dz0ny> histerezi in operacijskih ojačevalnikih
<dz0ny> ce te niso fail :)
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnim se če so ali niso
<CrazyLemon> ampak dvomim :)
<dz0ny> debounce?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> sigh
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-16
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> heayaaaa
<Matthai> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dubu dres?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne :/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16°C @16.04.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% severozahodnik 2.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:19:42, Kulminacija: 11:06:03, Sončni zahod: 17:52:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 32min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hawt!
<slax0r> bikini weather
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 21°C @16.04.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% zahodnik 2.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:28, Kulminacija: 10:59:54, Sončni zahod: 17:47:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 34min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> fhah
<zdobersek> zdobersek: so hawt
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> sasa84: !!
<yang> CrazyLemon: evo sem poslusal oddajo o čili Pip
<yang> kako kej tvoj pridelek letos ?
<yang> Btw. Tabasco in Sri-racha mata 2-3/10 na Scovvile lestvici
<yang> Moja Carolina Reaper je nekje okol pol metra velka
<CrazyLemon> yang zaenkrat nimam še nič
<CrazyLemon> bom pa verjetno habanero mel letos
<yang> Ce rabs kaj semen ti poslejm
<yang> posljem
<yang> bbl
<CrazyLemon> prišparaj semena za 'tapravo' :D
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GAcCg96WMSc/VS6hGM-FszI/AAAAAAAEEJI/nITYl99oVRU/w600-h450-no/15%2B-%2B1
<CrazyLemon> so deep
<zdobersek> .gif it's a trap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/XYCHHBtZxfmAU/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/cinven-telekomu-napoveduje-sampionski-polozaj/362983
<Seniorita> Cinven Telekomu napoveduje "šampionski položaj" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> When the sales guy wants to know if the release went well http://tclhost.com/lVOCsH0.gif
<Seniorita> »Britanski investicijski sklad Cinven je potrdil, da je oddal zavezujočo ponudbo za nakup večinskega deleža Telekoma in predstavil strategijo, po kateri naj bi Telekom postal "slovenski šampion", ki ...«
<jabuk> Intern taking notes http://tclhost.com/UVhSjj8.gif
<sasa84_> a kdo kle Å¡pila bas kitaro?
<yang> idioterna se neki matra
<zdobersek> EBOOOLLLLAAAAAAAAAA
<slax0r> sounds yummy
<anny_> dan
<anny_> here we go
<slax0r> a ze gres?
<anny_> ne Å¡e ;)
<anny_> iščem torent za ta film
<anny_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3059656/
<Seniorita> Nicije dete (2014) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Vuk Rsumovic. With Denis Muric, Pavle Cemerikic, Isidora Jankovic, Milos Timotijevic. At late eighties, a boy has been found in mountains of Bosnia and Herzegovina. Nobody found out how he came in wild, nor if animals fed and raised him.«
<slax0r> fartis?
<anny_> ni
<slax0r> blink al ka hudica ze je?
<anny_> ne vem, kaj misliš
<Sky[x]> kva so potrdila da je v slo ebola?
<anny_> da..lazenje po vseh zakotjih sveta vrača udarec
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ne boj! je v stabilnem stanju!
<Sky[x]> aha
<anny_> slaba tolažba, zdobbie
<dz0ny> why?
<dz0ny> ker je zgodaj odkrita se da pozravit
<anny_> bomo videli
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak ebola preživi v modah 6 mesecev po tem ko jo 'pozdraviš'
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: MS MR - Painted.
<dz0ny> she is a girl
<zdobersek> lucky her
<dz0ny> .yt yoga jannela
<jabuk> Janelle Monáe, Jidenna - Yoga (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OkB6p_FZAw ♥9,324 ▶892,022
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: komad zate sem najdla
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_lyJt2T3GY
<Seniorita> Unbelievable - I so stunned like vegetable (Spouse For House 2 MV) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch the full episode here: http://ow.ly/LD6go Un un un un unbelievable... Look out for the bonus MV in Ep 2 of Spouse For House.«
<dz0ny> ,
<dz0ny> .yt sigma higher
<jabuk> Sigma ft. Labrinth - Higher (Official Video) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv2SCjuuGt8 ♥12,437 ▶1,728,757
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdT7M4f2L9A
<Seniorita> THE AGONIST - Panophobia (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
<slax0r> ce ze delimo
<Seniorita> »THE AGONIST - Panophobia (OFFICIAL VIDEO). Taken from the album "Prisoners". Century Media 2012. Get it now! http://smarturl.it/AgonistPrisiTunes«
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: freebirth
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: All you're base are belong to us!
<slax0r> pa res, haha
<slax0r> nisem pogledal IS mapa ze dolg casa ne
<slax0r> kudos ;)
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: sploh se kater unit igra od CW, al sam pugs?
<slax0r> sm nabavu zdaj Twilight of the Clans knjige, spljoh nimam casa za igrat :)
<LorD_DDooM> Vsi, razen highest competitive (SJR, Lords, itd).
<slax0r> SJR pa Lords so CSJ, al?
<slax0r> err, CJF mislim
<LorD_DDooM> Lordsi so se splital, eni so competitive only, eni so pa zdaj Steiner.
<LorD_DDooM> Bili pa so CJF ja
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nky4me4NP70
<Seniorita> twenty one pilots: Tear In My Heart [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »twenty one pilots' music video for 'Tear In My Heart' from the upcoming album, Blurryface - available May 19th on Fueled By Ramen. Blurryface Pre Order Bundl...«
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ja no, od volkcev mislim ce se ker unit igra :) MS verjetno, v NA prime time
<slax0r> kolk sm tut zadnje case opazu, CWI, pa CWDG niso nic vec kaj igral
<slax0r> mi pa tut skor nic
<LorD_DDooM> MS že dolgo ni več CF, ampak so bili zdaj FRR, Steiner, zdaj pa grejo naprej v Kurito mislim
<LorD_DDooM> CW*
<zdobersek>  a spet
<LorD_DDooM> -MS- gonna -MS-
<slax0r> ce pa vidim v pugu tu pa tam ksnega -MS- v CW
<LorD_DDooM> zno,ne spremljam lih -MS-, ker mi doll visi zanje
<LorD_DDooM> Možno*
<slax0r> men na splosno za vse te "competitive" bullshit unite :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/16/microsoft-apps-cyanogen-android/
<Seniorita> Microsoft apps will be bundled on Cyanogen Android devices
<Seniorita> »Cyanogen has revealed that it will pre-install Microsoft apps on its modded Android OS later this year, including Bing, Skype, OneDrive, OneNote, Outlook«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2569-2: Apport vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2569-2/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Tomahawk 0.8.4 Released, Plugin for Tidal On The Way  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JC9jnxOyRHI/tomahawk-0-8-4-released-plugin-for-tidal-on-the-way
<zdobersek> CHUGGACHUGGACHUGGACHUGGA
<zdobbie> CHUGGACHUGGACHUGGACHUGGA
<zdobbie> I GOT THE POWER https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs
<Seniorita> Star Wars: The Force Awakens Official Teaser #2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Get your first look at the new Star Wars: The Force Awakens teaser #2! Lucasfilm and visionary director J.J. Abrams join forces to take you back again to a g...«
<CrazyLemon> meh
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQfjW0DLDr0 lol
<Seniorita> Unfriended Official Trailer #1 (2015) - Horror Movie HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Subscribe to INDIE TRAILERS: http://goo.gl/iPUuo Like us on FACEBO...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-17
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 11.km SZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @17/04/2015 04:08:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+15.43+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 3.km JV od KOČEVSKE REKE @17/04/2015 04:08:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.56+N,+14.84+E
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> http://i.huffpost.com/gen/2841234/thumbs/o-LION-900.jpg?7
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @17.04.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% jugozahodnik 1.8 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:13:55, Kulminacija: 11:02:34, Sončni zahod: 17:51:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 37min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> jutro dz0ny
<idioterna> sasa84: js spilam bas ja
<sasa84> jaz nek gruntam, d bi se začela bas učit
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/neki.mp3
<idioterna> to je blo ko sm dobil prvega maca posnet
<sasa84> kul!
<sasa84> jaz špilam kitaro in računam na to, d bo mogoče mal lažji prehod
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: take it away!
<sasa84> wiiii zdobersek!
<zdobersek> Knights of Cydonia riff?
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :D
<dz0ny> .yt medusa gems
<jabuk> GEMS - Medusa (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TJ2rqhOyGE ♥244 ▶26,702
<zdobersek> COME RIDE WITH ME
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @17.04.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% jugozahodnik 5.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:40, Kulminacija: 10:59:40, Sončni zahod: 17:48:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 38min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 12.1°C @17.04.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% jugozahodnik 2.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:15:10, Kulminacija: 11:03:28, Sončni zahod: 17:51:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 36min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny__> http://www.rtvslo.si/uspesna-slovenija/leskovec-profesor-na-stanfordu-racunalnik-je-lahko-boljsi-od-sodnika/362480#comments
<jabuk> when thecodinglove.com/rss does’t contain images http://tclhost.com/bdgbPeh.gif
<Seniorita> Leskovec, profesor na Stanfordu: Računalnik je lahko boljši od sodnika :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Količine podatkov z vseh področij življenja se naglo povečujejo, s čimer dajejo računalnikom podlago za vse večjo učinkovitost. Takšno, da je lahko program v določenih pogledih že boljši od sodnika.«
<jabuk> when I allow the client to test the application for the first time http://tclhost.com/VOZBNza.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDF2DQ5rAh0
<Seniorita> SpaceX CRS6 BARGE LANDING (view from gopro) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »View from deck of the barge!«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> vidu
<zdobersek> close
<zdobersek> no cigar
<CrazyLemon> in nisi delil?!? nesramnost pa taka!
<zdobersek> but some op
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: share your +o first
 * CrazyLemon sets mode: +o zdobersek 
<zdobersek> for real, please
<CrazyLemon> for real real?
<zdobersek> more real
<CrazyLemon> what did i do now
<zdobersek> you fucked up everything
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> http://cartography.oregonstate.edu/demos/AdaptiveCompositeMapProjections/NASA.html
<Seniorita> NASA: A Year In The Life Of Earth's CO2
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> :'/
<zdobersek> ne jocem, tist je kapljica
<CrazyLemon> hm..pri nas tudi kapljice
<zdobbie> mhm
<sasa84> mhm zdobbie
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 12.9°C @17.04.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% zahodnik 2.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:15:10, Kulminacija: 11:03:28, Sončni zahod: 17:51:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 36min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> mhm
<zdobbie> Dan je dolg.
<anny_> dež bo
<CrazyLemon> dež je
<napsy_> aha
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> en me je kr dobr zjebu zdele
<napsy_> pr cem?
<idioterna> med dvema kolonama avtomobilov sm letel prot semaforju k je bil about to turn green
<idioterna> pa je en passat hitr stisnu v sosedn avto
<idioterna> da mi je zaprl pot
<idioterna> sam pac ni racunal da js vem da vse avtomobile vozjo izkljucno kreteni
<idioterna> in sm cist lepo odvozu naokol
<napsy_> kwa si mu pokazu :)
<idioterna> zabremzu, pelu okol njega po drug stran, pa nazaj
<idioterna> nc
<zdobbie> wat en idiot met het passat
<CrazyLemon> idioterna in zakaj sem pol js kreten če te je pa passat stisnu v kot?!?
<CrazyLemon> "kot"
<zdobbie> sej to ni pogojno
<sasa84_> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie od tebe itak ne pričakujem več kot in samo ljubezen <3
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: San Fermin - Emily.
<anny_> brco rabim
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
 * CrazyLemon brcne anny_ 
<anny_> zdobbi naj
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<anny_> ti si kul, samo premočen
<slax0r> a ni ze prepozno zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ja to je res.. zdobbie je res malo bl girly
<anny_> jap
<slax0r> http://www.thereheis.com/nucleus3.22/media/gallery/20090426-girlyman.jpg
<slax0r> takole?
<CrazyLemon> without the muscles ja..
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: I need the powers
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie talk to chanserv
 * slax0r hides
<slax0r> *phew*
<zdobbie> opa!
<slax0r> run puta, runa!
<slax0r> run*
 * anny__ se zahvali vsem
<CrazyLemon> now kick him
<anny__> kako?
<CrazyLemon> /kick zdobbie poljubno sporočilo
<zdobersek>  /kick CrazyLemon traitor
<anny__> :)
 * slax0r se pocuti zapostavljenega
<anny__> nah
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lol :)O
<CrazyLemon> -O
<slax0r> pa ravno sm pisu da me nihce noce kickat :)
<anny__> :*
<slax0r> \o/
<zdobbie> DO IT AGAIN
<anny__> :**
<slax0r> btw, a je kdo ze mogoce parsal CSV iz google docs spreadsheeta?
<slax0r> saj use stima, sam rabi 30-60s da se posodobi ko naredim spremembo v sheetu :/
<dz0ny> slax0r: why not json?
<slax0r> dz0ny: to mislis prek API?
<dz0ny> jaz sem glih neki probaval
<dz0ny> https://spreadsheets.google.com/feeds/list/1-8gfIV0gIWaVwaqWzKAD_JjTasbs6yFBbqp2Miopg5g/2/public/values?alt=rss
<dz0ny> da
<slax0r> mora prek public linka laufat
<dz0ny> alt=json recmo
<dz0ny> ne lahko je tud private
<Seniorita> 14.3.2015
<dz0ny> sam pravi authorization header moraš data
<dz0ny> doati .)
<slax0r> a saj gre to tut public
<dz0ny> lahko pa tud public ja
<slax0r> pa dobro, nima veze, ne posodablja mi takoj
<slax0r> ne eno, ne drugo
<dz0ny> hm pa res
<CrazyLemon> :o
<CrazyLemon> how did you do that??
<anny__> i made it¨
<anny__> :)
 * CrazyLemon claps
 * anny__ bows
<anny__> zdaj pa res moram iti, brca zalegla
<anny__> lp
<napsy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTidn2dBYbY
<Seniorita> David Hasselhoff - True Survivor - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Kickstarter Sensation Kung Fury ready to #TakeHoff as 80’s icon David Hasselhoff performs the lead track ’TRUE SURVIVOR’. Download: http://smarturl.it/TrueSu...«
<yang> .imdb borgman
<jabuk> Borgman (2013) 113 min Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.8/10 (8,695 glasov) MT: 66/100
<jabuk> A vagrant enters the lives of an arrogant upper-class family, turning their lives into a psychological nightmare in the process.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi277392665/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1954315/
<napsy_> http://www.playboy.com/videos/handjob-karaoke-japan?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=social&utm_content=curvideo&utm_campaign=hjkaraoke
<Seniorita> Of Course Japan Has a Game Show Where Guys Try to Sing Karaoke While Getting an HJ | Playboy
<Seniorita> »Anything coming out of Japan Germany or Florida should not surprise you... ever. So the fact that Japan has a gameshow called Sing What Happens Next where women give handjobs to...«
<lynxlynxlynx> mild on japanese scale
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Open Way konferenca v Novem mestu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6311/open-way-konferenca-v-novem-mestu
<sasa84_> yang: borgman zgleda scary :D
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYHdQUyOunA
<Seniorita> Matthew Mcconaughey's reaction to Star Wars teaser #2 - Celebrity reactions - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Matthew Mcconaughey reacts to the Star Wars teaser. No copyright infringement intended. Twitter: oskararnarson«
<CrazyLemon> lol zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> http://www.motosvet.com/tabla/topic/39464-ustavimo-rekreativne-bicikliste/
<Seniorita> Ustavimo rekreativne bicikliste - Splošno - motosvet.com forum
<Seniorita> »Stran 1 od 11 - Ustavimo rekreativne bicikliste - objavljeno v Splošno: Mislim, kar je preveč, je pa preveč.Zakon jasno piše kakšna je dovoljena vožnja teh JEBENIH ZBLOJENIH MED SAMO BLEBETAJOČIH NA KUP SE GUZVAJOČIH BREZOBZIRNIH KRETENOV, kateri se brezplačno REKREIRAJO po površinah za katere mi vsi ostali registrirani uporabniki vozil plačujemo registracijo, zavarovanja, cestnine, davke preko nakupa goriva in se MORAMO MI PRILAGAJATI 
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://movingforward.discoursemedia.org/costofcommute/
<Seniorita> 1.4 What is the full cost of your commute? | Moving Forward
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ce mas acc kr napis
<idioterna> "če je eden, ok. ma če sta dva, obvezno zasest cel pas."
<idioterna> odgovoris lahko z
<idioterna> "vi zasedete cel pas tudi ko se peljete solo - kar je itak vedno"
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nimam acc
<CrazyLemon> pa meni se zdi da je pravilen odgovor - ni važno koliko jih je v enem pasu ker itak po cestoprometnih pravilih moraš prehitet po nasprotnem
<zdobbie> za voznjo po dva moras met licenco + spremljevalno vozilo
<zdobbie> ce gres po zakonu
<zdobbie> ce gres po kmecki pameti, je grupo po dva lazje prehitet
<upd> ah na naših koncih nikamor ne prideš z avtom ko je sonce
<zdobbie> kje pa so vasi konci?
<upd> od brezovice - dobrova - polhov gradec - horjul
<zdobbie> ohjej
<zdobbie> http://www.twitch.tv/oldspice
<Seniorita> Twitch
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie za trening ne potrebuješ spremljevalnega vozila.. (i think)
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<anny_> si se prebil čez solato?:)
<idioterna> sem
<idioterna> sej sm zanc enkrat napisu ze
<idioterna> sam si pol zginla
<idioterna> da so vsi skp ful razlicnih perspektiv nanizal
<anny_> aha
<anny_> prvič berem
<idioterna> sam da zgleda noben ni ze dolg programer :)
<anny_> to je začetni tečaj pythona
<anny_> seveda ni nihče dolgo programer!
<anny_> mojih prispevkov ni vmes
<idioterna> skoda
<idioterna> sm se mal sprasvou ce si ti tista k filozofira o ucenju tujega jezika
<anny_> mislim, da sem nekaj podobnega napisala
<anny_> v tem smislu
<idioterna> ja sej je cist legit
<idioterna> mislm ni da bi hotu kritizirat ta line of thought
<anny_> računalniški koncepti so prenešeni iz realnega sveta
<idioterna> no ja
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> odvisn kok globok v rabbit hole gres
<idioterna> eventuelno stvari ratajo same sebi namen
<idioterna> tko k se za matematiko spodobi
<anny_> internet je gotovo
<anny_> jeziki tudi
<anny_> ravno delam course o lingvistiki...upam, da bodo tudi omenili
<idioterna> jah internet je v resnici precej beyond "real life"
<idioterna> nastal je itak cist na inzenirski nacin
<idioterna> "kako nardit omrezje ki prezivi jedrsko vojno"
<anny_> struktura človeških stikov je povsem enaka
<jabuk> When my manager asks if I was the one that put that easter egg in our newly released product http://tclhost.com/BclziMo.gif
<idioterna> ja to ja
<anny_> oziroma socialnih mrež
<idioterna> sam internet od zacetka ni mel lih velik ljudi gor :)
<idioterna> mislm to je potem nastalo
<anny_> ne govorim o ljudeh, ampak o konceptu
<yang> anny_: v racunalnistvu manjka zenskih programerk
<yang> vecina kode je spisana "po mosko"
<anny_> opažam, ja
<yang> sicer obstaja kanal #debian-women recimo
<idioterna> eh
<anny_> iščem kakšen sociogram, pa mi ven vrže samo socialna omrežja:(
<idioterna> v 80s je bila vecina programerjev zensk
<anny_> v 60 in 70
<anny_> http://www.marshal.co.uk/telematics/articles/ws2co_op/sociogram1.gif
<yang> metode se scasoma spreminjajo, vendar vecina zensk se ne poglablja kaj dosti v tehniko
<anny_> osebe v centru lahko primerjaš s strežniki
<anny_> tehničarke imajo velike težave pri iskanju tipov :/
<yang> jah tisto da hekerke izgledajo kot Sandra Bullock je bolj mit :)
<CrazyLemon> is it?
<yang> yep
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. je bilo kar nekaj lušnih na fri :)
<yang> no jaz sem bil na parih konferencah po tujini
<CrazyLemon> zaradi takih kot si ti pol to rata 'mit' :)
<yang> pa je blo neki zensk
<idioterna> anny_: kasnih tipov
<anny_> http://www.computersciencedegreehub.com/10-notorious-female-hackers/
<Seniorita> 10 Notorious Female Hackers
<Seniorita> »Image Source Hacking, the art of writing computer code, and manipulating computer hardware has traditionally kept men at the top of the field, and that is (...)«
<anny_> ful so tipom podobne, ja!
<anny_> idioterna - življenjskih sopotnikov
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> really?
<anny_> resno
<yang> 9. je kot Sandra Bullock
<anny_> bom razložila po kmečko
<idioterna> dunno, vse sodelovke majo to ze spedenan
<idioterna> razn una k ni tehnicarka
<anny_> v fazi dvorjenja nastopi faza postavljanja
<idioterna> ma to je krneki
<yang> dobr fizicni izgled resda nima kaj dosti veze s tem kar te v zivljenju zanima
<anny_> in večina tipov misli, da ženske nimamo pojma o compih in the zadevah
<idioterna> ja sam sej ta vecina jih ne zanima
<anny_> in seveda privlečejo ven kako ful obvladajo pa to
<anny_> potem jih vprašam eno čisto preprosto vprašanje s področja, ki ga v nulo obvladajo....in zmrznejo
<yang> anny_: moski so lahko vse dobri kuharji, modni kreatorji, racunalnicarji pa tut kamion lahk vozjo
<anny_> ja
<anny_> moj je presrečen, da jaz obvladujem vso tehniko pri bajti
<yang> anny_: to ti je verjetno znano da so vrhunski kuharji samo moski, zenskam se okus prevec spreminja zaradi menstrualnega ciklusa
<idioterna> nonsense
<yang> ni nonsense
<anny_> no to o menzi prvič slišim, prvi del pa je znan
<yang> zenska je pac velik hormon
<anny_> prej bi rekla, da se razpoloženje spreminja kot okus
<yang> menstrualni ciklus uravnava razpolozenje, zato je naravno da ste zenske pred menstruacijo bolj razdrazljive
<anny_> ne vse
<yang> in tudi znanstveno je dokazano da vam okus takrat bolj niha
<yang> seveda ne vse, ampak vecina
<anny_> jaz nimam težav, ker sem v dobri fizični kondiciji
<yang> mas tut zenske ki so programerkse in avtomehanicarke
<idioterna> seveda je nonsense no
<anny_> idioterna, razloži
<yang> idioterna: pa daj poggoglaj malo
<yang> verjetno je kje spisek chef-ov v kuhinjah
<yang> vedno so moski
<idioterna> zguglam lahko tut da crnci smrdijo pa da majo azijci mejhne.
<idioterna> pa ni nc bl res
<idioterna> ja seveda so vedno moski
<idioterna> sej tut generalni sekretarji zdruzenih narodov so vedno moski
<idioterna> pa predsedniki zda
<anny_> jaz sem žleht samo, če me kaj črviči...ampak to je redko
<yang> ja ampak naslednji predsednik/ca bo hillary
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> upam, da s punco!
<idioterna> in naslednji best chef in the world bo brunhilda
<anny_> kot prvo damo, Bill naj pa zaliva rožice
<idioterna> ampak bojo vsi rekl "ona ne more bit, k ma menstro pa se ji okus pokvar"
<yang> crnega ze imajo, naslednja poteza je zenska, potem pa morda kaksen kitajc po poreklu
<idioterna> tko k vonnovi niso pustil tekmovat s tipi
<idioterna> ceprov je mela najhitrejsi cas od vseh
<idioterna> pac ce si white male ti je najbl z rozcami postlan
<idioterna> ce nisi se mors pa velik bl jebat da karkoli pametnga dosezes
<anny_> yang - prej bo papež azijec
<idioterna> and it sucks
<anny_> ne mi reč, da se ti ne <jebeš>
<yang> http://www.quora.com/During-menstruation-why-are-women-not-allowed-to-touch-anything-related-to-God-or-be-involved-in-any-religious-activity-Does-Vedic-Hinduism-offer-any-rational-reason-for-this-norm tole berem
<Seniorita> During menstruation, why are women not allowed to touch anything related to God or be involved in any religious activity? Does Vedic Hinduism offer any rational reason for this norm? - Quora
<anny_> verjameš quori?
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_and_menstruation
<Seniorita> Culture and menstruation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> >> Jainism does not permit women to cook or attend temples while menstruating.
<yang> bi blo potrebno bolje razumeti religijo, da bi vedel pravi razlog
<yang> ampak mislim da je to v zvezi s tem menstrualnim ciklusom, kadar se zenski tudi naravno zaznave malenkost spremenijo
<yang> tudi okus
<yang> ali pa recimo ob nosecnosti, ko zenskam zapase cisto drugacna hrana, tut to sem ze slisal
<yang> ena prijateljica je jedla samo kumarice
<yang> mislim , ne samo, ampak ogromno kumaric
<idioterna> anny_: manj kot bi se moral, ce bi bil zenska
<anny_> bili smo pri ženskih programerkah!
<anny_> kako so zdaj kisle kumarice na sporedu? :)
<idioterna> ja yang hoce povedat da ce religija prav da zenske ne smejo kuhat med menstro
<idioterna> pol pa zihr more bit razlog za to
<yang> idioterna: zakaj bi vonnova s tipi tekmovala, ona je bla pac najboljsa med zenskami, discipline v sportu so locene na zenski in moski del
<anny_> idioterna, imaš prav, a to ni slaba stvar....spodbudi te, da
<idioterna> podobn kokr ce religija prav da homoti ne smejo vzgajat otrok, recimo :)
<anny_> aktiviraš še tisto voljo in resurse, za katere si prepričan, da jih nimaš
<idioterna> jah
<anny_> idioterna, pravkar sem gledala relacijo med budizmom in sexom
<anny_> oni so tudi proti
<idioterna> js bi rajs vidu da bi bil level playing field kar se tega tice
<idioterna> ja naj bojo proti
<idioterna> science is clear on the subject
<idioterna> za vzgojo otrok ne potrebujes spola.
<anny_> level playing field ni nikjer
<yang> anny_: ti si velik knjig prebrala pa bi morda lahko v kaksni zasledila kaj religije mislijo o sexu, in cem unaj bi bil sex primarno namenjen....
<anny_> razmnoževanju
<anny_> sploh krščanstvo je tu naredilo štalo
<yang> zasciteni spolni odnosi so iznajdba zahodnjakov
<anny_> aja...v egiptu so to že poznali
<idioterna> ja nc hudga ce ni
<yang> ce gledas krscanstvo temelji na tem da se mosk in zenska porocita predno imata spolne stike, ampak tega se skorajda nihce vec ne drzi
<idioterna> to ne pomen da ni treba delat na tem
<anny_> moški ste prikrajšani zaradi zavrtosti žensk
<yang> zato tudi ne dovoljujejo konteracepcije ker izhajajo se vedno iz tega prepricanja, in zdaj bodo v spaniji ponovno prepovedali splav
<anny_> prvi, ženske pa tudi
<yang> mislim da je vedno manj zavrtih, prej obratno
<anny_> to je samo površinko, dejansko se pa bolj malo dogaja
<yang> ampak clovek z leti malo drugace lahko gleda tudi na te zadeve
<jabuk> when the client points out that a feature he didn’t ask doesn’t work http://i.imgur.com/CRIcP.gif
<yang> http://img.rtvslo.si/upload/zabava/vanja-nin-mar_show.jpg
<anny_> :D
<anny_> dobri so
<yang> moja je vedno rekla da marlena je kakrsna je ampak da bi ji vsaka zenska zavidala dobre noge :)
<idioterna> js mam sreco da smo sami komunisti tle
<idioterna> tko da ne sam da ni nc zavrta
<idioterna> se emancipirana je
<anny_> imo nima ravno dobrih nog
<anny_> Bratuškova ma boljše
<idioterna> kdo?
<anny_> AB
<idioterna> ne, kdo nima dobrih
<idioterna> alenka pojma nimam kaksne ma
<yang> a ves da je marlenc hodil kake 2 leti v naso trgovino ampak kot moski in je bil nikakav tip
<yang> jaz ga nisem prepoznal
<idioterna> nimam pojma kaj je marlenc
<yang> moska verzija marlene
<yang> original
<idioterna> tut kaj je marlene ne vem
<anny_> http://www.diva.si/forum/files/alenka_bratuvsek_new_slovenia_pm_149.jpg
<jabuk> when the client is asking you about IE6 warranty http://i.minus.com/ibm4kgOdnx6Ovy.gif
<idioterna> dunno men nc kej dost ne pomen to
<anny_> ja, kot marlena je precej boljši
<yang> ta bratuskova je baje precej visoka zenska
<yang> jst sem jo enkrat videl na bledu
<anny_> s čevlji še višja
<yang> smo se soncili na plazi uni pa so mimo paradirali
<anny_> ni slabo za političarko
<yang> kaj pa katarinca ?
<idioterna> kaj ma pa visina zveze s kariero
<anny_> idioterna, v politiki je večina moških, ki so po naravi višjih od žensk
<idioterna> ja sam povprecen moski je visok 175
<yang> katarinca je tudi visoka
<anny_> visoka ženska lahko precej izenači igro moči
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> merklova ni lih neki visoka
<anny_> katarino videla v CD
<idioterna> pa zna kr uredu fakica pokazat
<anny_> huda mačka
<idioterna> a merklova
<anny_> katarina
<idioterna> katarina je kr pametna
<idioterna> sam pac
<anny_> merklova ima druge kvalitete
<anny_> ne nazadnje je doktorica jedrske fizike
<idioterna> ful je annoying
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> to je loh vsak
<idioterna> tut una romana jordan je
<anny_> kaj te žuli?
<yang> visina ma bolj malo skupnega s tem kok je kdo mocen, frajerji imajo itak visje zenske od sebe http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/11/22/article-1088577-028F00C4000005DC-545_468x286.jpg
<idioterna> pa ji to ne pomaga da ne bi bla v SDS
<anny_> ti si doktor jedrske fizike?
<idioterna> nism
<anny_> kaj je narobe, če je v SDS?
<idioterna> sam je cel kup doktorjev jedrske fizike in podobnih doktorjev
<idioterna> nacelen znanstvenik ne more bit v SDS
<yang> a ni jordanova pr NSI
<idioterna> se slabs
<idioterna> ampak mislm da ni nsi
<anny_> v komunistični partiji tudi ne
<idioterna> mogoce je kej presedlala
<idioterna> v komunisticni partiji je komot
<idioterna> komunisticna partija se nic ne krega z znanostjo
<idioterna> ravno nasprotno
<anny_> moja prfoksa z faksa je bila na seznamu podpornikov kučana
<idioterna> ja to je ze loh znak demence
<idioterna> mislm
<anny_> ženska je relativno mlada
<idioterna> ja sej nism mislu v klinicnem smislu
<yang> jah
<idioterna> v intelektualnem bolj
<idioterna> ampak sej v sloveniji je bil cas
<jabuk> when I have to modify a legacy code http://i.imgur.com/2hYDTCf.gif
<idioterna> ko je blo pametno podpirat kucana
<anny_> hja, preračunala je , da se ji splača
<yang> ambiciozna je :) ve na kateri politicni opciji se da prosperirat
<yang> sej si lahko tud clan/ica piratske stranke, pa ne bos nikol poslanka :)
<anny_> raje bi bila v vrtičkarski ali gasilski stranki
<yang> alpa clanica kake bedaste politicne opcije
<yang> ja
<yang> stranka arturja sterna
<yang> vsaj divje zabave majoi
<idioterna> on je kreten
<yang> je kr buksl ja
<anny_> sem za stranko mlatenja prazne slame"
<idioterna> prblizn tko kot jelincic
<anny_> o ne
<anny_> jelinko je pameten
<idioterna> to nc ne spremeni tega da je kreten
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh05jyLbSbo
<Seniorita> Adi Smolar - Slovenska porno stranka - YouTube
<jabuk> when a pretty girl walks in the corridor during a meeting http://i.imgur.com/YLeHNmb.gif
<Seniorita> »Legendarni Adi Smolar... še en komad od njega«
<anny_> razen enkrat se je uštel, koje kradel kelihe iz cerkve in se je zataknil med križi v oknu
<idioterna> ma smotan je
<idioterna> k rugelj
<yang> jelinko ne samo da je pameten, je tudi uglajen, mene je ze veckrat pozdravil
<idioterna> sovnisticni ljudje vedno najdejo razloge za svoja prepricanja
<anny_> rugelj je dolgo mrtu
<idioterna> ja, ampak se vedno sovinist
<idioterna> pa slab psihiater.
<anny_> kaj mu ne pustiš v miru propast
<idioterna> ker tisti ki zgodovino pozabijo, jo ponovijo
<anny_> vodeb je rugljev učenec
<idioterna> ja, sej se od dalec vid
<idioterna> same neumnosti mu grejo po glavi
<anny_> saj je bil partizan in bentu je čezu domobrance
<yang> jaz mislim da sta rugelj in jelincic imata svoj prav
<idioterna> to nic ne vpliva na karkoli drugega
<idioterna> ja, seveda imata "svoj" prav
<idioterna> "svoj" moras rect zato, ker je narobe.
<anny_> seveda, zasedata svoj pol
<idioterna> ja, motita se
<yang> bolje je pa mlatit prazno slamo in nic pametnega povedat in potem te ljudje volijo ker znas konja zajahat
<idioterna> trivialno ju je postavit na hladno z dejstvi
<idioterna> ampak ker se dejstva ne ujemajo s politicnimi in verskimi prepricanji ljudi, ki so od rojstva indoktrinirani vanje
<anny_> to je bistvo politike
<idioterna> se potem zlahka nabere kriticna masa
<idioterna> ki podpira take norce
<anny_> in rugelj je znal poskrbet za publiciteto
<idioterna> v nasem casu verski fundamentalizem nadomesca nacizem in fasizem
<idioterna> in taki kot so rugelj in vodeb in jelincic in stern
<anny_> če ne njih, pa združeno listo
<idioterna> samo pomagajo.
<idioterna> zdruzena lista so tut kreteni
<idioterna> oz. karkoli so ze zdej
<anny_> kam bi pa ti speljal desne ekstremiste?
<idioterna> sej se vsak let preimenujejo
<idioterna> se mi zdi
<yang> idioterna: fora je to, da ce si kot politik proti necemu ti ze naprtijo da si nestrpen in potem te kmalu izlocijo ven, razen ce te ljudstvo na podlagi tega voli, to se je zgodil jelincicu in tudi jansi
<idioterna> kako kam bi jih speljal
<idioterna> v solo.
<idioterna> to je logicna napaka
<anny_> ne bi pomagalo
<yang> kar pa ne pomeni da ce si proti necemu da nimas prav
<anny_> tako kot levim ekstremistom
<idioterna> rect da je nekdo nestrpen, ce ne prenasa nasilja
<idioterna> anny_: seveda bi
<anny_> kakšen tip šole?
<idioterna> anny_: levim ekstremistom je zelo pomagala sola
<idioterna> cist navaden pouk dialektike
<idioterna> to kar je filozofski temelj sodobnih socialnih znanosti
<yang> idioterna: pr nas sploh ni librealne leve stranke btw.
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> in bi bil tut naravoslovnih, ce ne bi vmes iznasli znanstvene metode
<idioterna> ki je se nizje
<yang> vse leve stranke s opovecini neoliberalne
<anny_> pri platonu smo imeli dialektike na tone
<idioterna> to je dobro
<idioterna> neoliberalizem je v resnici super
<idioterna> ker je njegova osnova anarhizem
<yang> nemski liberalci majo cisto drugacna stalisca kot nasi
<idioterna> skratka, vsak je svoje srece kovac
<anny_> a ne vidim, da bi to spremenilo moj nazor...pravzaprav smo morali v eseju dialoško predstaviti svoj nazor
<yang> ti si mal narobe to razlagas
<idioterna> motis se
<idioterna> politicni spekter nima samo parih dimenzij
<idioterna> in liberalci so vseh mogocih vrst
<yang> joj kaj bi te moj sosed nakuril ce bi te videl s tem tvojim prepricanjem, mors pridt enkrat na obisk
<idioterna> skupno jim je pa to, da ne odstopajo od clovekovih pravic
<jabuk> when a bug is stronger than me http://i.minus.com/ibmFsEDtnzLWZ6.jpg
<idioterna> nej pridejo na irc
<idioterna> kva bom js hodu k njim
<idioterna> ce pocas tipkajo ko so vznemirjeni so pa sami krivi.
<idioterna> evo take noge morjo bit
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-gre-na-polico.jpg
<anny_> http://postimg.org/image/6aio9rln3/
<Seniorita> View image: Zaslonska slika 2015 04 17 22 54 05
<anny_> http://media.giphy.com/media/Jqaap1pTRydji/giphy.gif
<idioterna> ja, no, to je osnova
<idioterna> ti sicer rada trdis, da otrok potrebuje mamo in oceta, razlogov za to pa nisi se podala, na primer
<anny_> sem
<idioterna> res?
<idioterna> katerega?
<anny_> ti dam link
<idioterna> mnogi trdijo, da je to naravno, pa v resnici ni.
<anny_> za razvoj morale sta potrebna starša nasprotnega spola
<idioterna> nikoli v zgodovini cloveske vrste, z izjemo zadnjih par stoletij, nista otrok vzgajala oce in mama
<jabuk> when a pretty girl walks in the corridor during a meeting http://i.imgur.com/YLeHNmb.gif
<idioterna> anny_: nonsense.
<anny_> ja, večinoma je vzgajala večja skupnost
<yang_> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_bgYNj8aQ0
<Seniorita> Studio Montaigne - Shemale Obsession - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Studio M - Shemale Obsession Music Video ©2012 Directed by Eric Schockmel Produced by Watergun Executive Producers: Ruben Pariente & Martin Helleu Director o...«
<idioterna> anny_: za razvoj morale je potrebno otroka nauciti izkljucno empatije in logicnega razmisljanja
<idioterna> ampak otrok se to nauci sam, ce je prepuscen sam sebi
<anny_> a danes ste moški postali taki pezdetki, da morajo ženske prevzeti obe vlogi - vlogo preganjalca in vlogo tolažnika
<anny_> to povzroča precejšnjo zmedo
<idioterna> to nima nobene zveze s spolom
<anny_> ima
<idioterna> ne, nima je
<idioterna> ker otrok ne vzgajas s spolovili.
<anny_> genetika naredi svoje
<idioterna> ampak z dialogom, usta in glasilke imamo pa oboji
<idioterna> ne, genetika ne naredi nicesar
<idioterna> vzgoja _ni_ stvar spolovil
<yang_> anny_: zate mam pa tale komad https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bO8V-wqpuk
<Seniorita> Boštjan Narat - Ženske, ki ljubijo pse - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I don't own anything, simple sharing for you to enjoy.«
<jabuk> when i’m asked to fix a bug on friday night  http://i.imgur.com/vS7Z4cN.gif
<idioterna> ce je, potem vzgajas narobe.
<anny_> menda ne boš trdil, da imata spola enake gene
<idioterna> kaj pomeni enake?
<idioterna> enakih genov nima nihce
<idioterna> niti celice v tvojem telesu nimajo enakih genov
<idioterna> zgolj dovolj podobne.
<anny_> xx ni enako xy
<idioterna> je pa dejstvo, da si midva deliva vec genov, kot si jih jaz delim z albancem
<anny_> celo znanstveniki so ugotovili, da obstajajo razlike med ženskimi in moškimi možgani
<idioterna> no, vsaj ce si iz teh krajev
<idioterna> ja, seveda obstajajo
<anny_> ampak ti pa veš bolje...brez raziskav
<idioterna> ampak moski mozgani niso eni.
<yang_> anny_: zenske ste po naravi bolj nagnjene k empatiji, vecina moskih se pa tega mora nauciti, nekateri tega nikoli ne osvojijo, oz. so empaticno samo do lastne druzine do ostalih pa ne
<idioterna> anny_: ne, to ni res, da jaz vem bolje
<anny_> no, veliko jih je empatičnih samo do sebe
<idioterna> anny_: ti nisi pravilno interpretirala raziskave
<idioterna> ja, sociopati so taki
<anny_> se ti zdim dober material za gnetenje nazorov?
<idioterna> ampak vecina sociopatov ima starse.
<idioterna> ki so jih vzgajali
<anny_> izjavil, si da se z idioti ne pogovarjaš, kaj torej delaš?
<idioterna> narobe si vejico postavla
<anny_> s tem si si zaprl pot za kakršen koli argument
<anny_> ki bi imel težo
<yang_> anny_: ampak empatija je nekako visja stopnja oz. antipol primitivizmu ce lahko tako reces, nek zelo primitiven tip ne bo nikoli zmozen empatije
<idioterna> izjemno pomembno je razumet to, da so zenski in moski mozgani manj razlicni med sabo
<idioterna> kot so med sabo razlicni mozgani dveh nakljucnih moskih
<idioterna> al pa dveh nakljucnih zensk
<idioterna> tega ogromno ljudi ne razume
<idioterna> ja, doloceni funkcionalni sklopi se drugace razvijejo
<idioterna> ampak razvoj in okolje ze pred rojstvom oblikuje otrokove mozgane in to neodvisno od spola
<anny_> http://www.zurnal24.si/tabletke-lahko-spreminjajo-mozgane-clanek-248661
<Seniorita> Tabletka spreminja možgane - zurnal24
<Seniorita> »Pri ženskah, ki so jemale kontracepcijske tabletke, so opazili spremembe v možganski skorji.«
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> razloži tole
<idioterna> sej prakticno _vsaka_ stvar spreminja mozgane
<idioterna> ce kadis imas drugacne kot ce ne
<yang_> mah nekaj je dedne zasnove, ampak tudi posvojeni otroci se lahko marsicesa naucijo, tudi ce so posvojeni iz cisto nehumanih razmer v neko funkcionalno okolje...
<idioterna> ce kolesaris imas drugacne kot ce ne
<idioterna> genov, ki vplivajo na delovanje mozganov, je ogromno
<idioterna> aktivirajo se pa na podlagi blazno razlicnih sprozilcev iz okolja
<idioterna> ce recimo veliko jokas kot otrok, imas bistveno drugacne mozgane ko odrastes
<idioterna> kot nekdo, ki ni veliko jokal
<yang_> ja, vse vpliva, vecja fizicna aktivnost zvisuje dobro pocutje, pravtako boljsa dieta in manj psihoaktivnih substanc
<idioterna> ker so ga recimo hitro potolazili
<idioterna> ja, ker gre za malce kompleksnejso obliko kemijskega ravnovesja
<yang_> ja
<idioterna> sport dejansko proti depresiji pomaga vsaj toliko kot tablete, ce se ga pravilno izvaja
<idioterna> ker povzroca podobne hormonske spremembe
<yang_> sigurno
<idioterna> ki na podoben nacin vplivajo na mozgane
<yang_> ce si depresiven bi moral vec it na luft ven, pa tudi vec se ukvarjati s sportom da cimbolj iznicis stranske ucinke zdravil
<idioterna> sport je komot namesto zdravil
<idioterna> problem je samo v tem da rabis varusko
<idioterna> ki te prisili, da gres ven
<idioterna> te so pa drazje od tablet
<idioterna> in jih ne dobis na recept
<yang_> sej rugelj je alkoholike ozdravil do te mere da so tekli maraton in bili celo brez zdravil, torej ni bil cisto zanic psihiater
<idioterna> seveda ne
<yang_> je mel pa svoje metode
<idioterna> njemu ni mogoce zameriti zdravstvene metode
<idioterna> ampak to, da je izbiral samo tiste paciente, s katerimi je lahko delal
<idioterna> ostale je pa potem dejansko zamolcal v statistiki
<idioterna> kar je izjemno huda napaka
<yang_> on je videl 10.000 alkoholikov in lahko je postavil stereotipe ki so veljali za njih v 95%
<yang_> tako kot jih lahko vsak psihiater
<yang_> ce je dober
<idioterna> ja, ce zanemaris vse tiste, ki jih ni niti poskusal zdravit
<yang_> izkusen
<idioterna> problem je, da je psihiatrova naloga, da pomaga _vsem_
<idioterna> ne da enim rece "vi ste pa brezupni"
<idioterna> in pol "next!"
<yang_> ampak vecina ljudi se zdravi najvec z zdravili, delovna terapija in terapija z ljudmi kot s irekel veliko vec stane
<idioterna> ce lahko zdravnik rece "ne bom zdravu tega crnca"
<idioterna> potem to ni zdravnik
<yang_> ja mislim, glej
<idioterna> hipokratova prisega ni za zabavo
<yang_> en zdravnik psihiater al pa srcni ima na teden za oporavit 100 pregledov
<yang_> ne more se vsakemu posvetiti 4 ure
<yang_> primankuje kadra
<yang_> v zdravstvu
<idioterna> jasno
<yang_> ce bi ti bil studirani prihiater imas sluzbo zagtovljeno naslednih 20 let
<yang_> al pa ce bi bil kardiolog
<yang_> oz srcni kirurg
<idioterna> jaz ze mam sluzbo za naslednjih 20 let
<yang_> ja ok
<yang_> sam pravim za zdravstveni sektor
<yang_> da manjka kvalificiranega kadra
<idioterna> pa povprasevanje za statisticno pismenim kadrom strmo narasca
<idioterna> zdravniki so danes brez racunalnicarjev mrzli
<yang_> sploh pa pri zelo dobrih zdravnikih najbolj stejejo izkusnje, verjetno si ne bi zelel da te na odprtem srcu operira nek zacetnik
<idioterna> ful enih invazivnih postopkov se danes ne opravlja vec
<idioterna> ker obstajajo boljse metode
<idioterna> ki temeljijo na informacijski tehnologiji
<idioterna> in dobri zdravniki so s temi recmi seznanjeni in jih itak zanima
<yang_> ja, mislim zdaj majo ze ekrane pa remote-vodene operacije
<yang_> recimo zelo priznan je ta nevrokirurg slovenski
<jabuk> when my manager spots me on Facebook http://ljdchost.com/mO5DgB8.gif
<yang_> in je imel zeno
<yang_> ki je imela tumor
<yang_> in jo je on operiral
<yang_> ker je ona najbolj zaupala njemu
<yang_> verjetno se je maksimalno potrudil
<yang_> operacija je bila zelo rizicna zato ni prezivela
<idioterna> zato se ponavadi tega ne dovoli
<yang_> ja mislim, potem so bile spekulacije
<yang_> ampak dejansko je on tisti cas veljal za najboljsega nevrokirurga pri nas
<idioterna> spekulacije so pa lahko vedno
<idioterna> ce operiras svojce, potem se tezje custveno odklopis
<yang_> ce je pa zarezal 1/10 mm pregloboko pa je lahko to zue pomenilo smrt pacienta
<idioterna> od tega, da sraufas po cloveku
<jabuk> when a colleague disturbs me for a stupid issue http://i.minus.com/ibrt6IwUMG0MRE.gif
<yang_> ja sigurno imas neko tremo ce operiras svojca, tudi ce je sicer bolj rutinska operacija
<yang_> anny_ nama je pobegnila med rjuhe
<idioterna> pravilno
<idioterna> cas je za spat jit
<idioterna> jsm zmontiral optiko do brata od suni na tej strani
<idioterna> on mora pa se potegnit elektriko do omarce
<idioterna> vselil se bo
<yang_> jst pa lobiram tule za T-2 spelat v blok
<yang_> baje je potrebno 51% soglasje
<yang_> in ne 100% kot mi je rekla upravnica v bloku
<idioterna> eh, kr sfejki
<idioterna> podpise
<idioterna> sej to vsi delajo zdej
<idioterna> al pa na vrata nabij "za otroke gre"
<yang_> ja, samo to ni posteno in lahko si kaznovan ce pride do sodisca
<idioterna> pol pa sam zameni header
<idioterna> "za optiko gre"
<yang_> hehe
<idioterna> anny gre na jetra k ji zdej skos pod nos mecem te otroke
<idioterna> sam js res mislm da ljudje ne zmorejo racionalno gledat na te reci
<idioterna> se strinjam, da je tezko
<yang_> isti si kot jelincic vztrajas pri svojem in ne popuscas :)
<idioterna> ampak je treba
<idioterna> ja noben mi se ni dal nobenega dobrega razloga, da bi glede tega popustil
<idioterna> zdaj ze mamo par tisoc otrok, ki so odrascali v gejevskih druzinah
<idioterna> in seveda vse studije, ki so se z njimi ukvarjale, niso nasle nic posebnega
<idioterna> razen tega da so mal manj obsedeni s tradicionalizmom kar se tice spolnih orientacij
<yang_> mah generacija sedanja se razlikuje od nase tje dejstvo
<yang_> in naslednja se bo se bolj
<idioterna> ja in?
<yang_> to je naravno
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to se dogaja ne glede na to kaj zakon prav o tem kdo se lahko poroca in posvaja otroke
<yang_> ni pa naravno da imajo gejevski pari otroke
<idioterna> seveda je
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi blo
<yang_> lahko jih "kupijo" , posvojijo al whatever
<yang_> samo ni pa to naravno
<idioterna> kako pa gejevski pingvini loh jajca valijo?
<yang_> dandanes lahko prakticno ze karkoli kupis ce imas denar
<yang_> kar seveda ni prav
<idioterna> zakaj ni prav?
<yang_> zato ker ni eticno v velik oprimerihj
<idioterna> to delajo heteroseksualni pari, pa zakon jim to omogoca
<idioterna> ja samo ce je al pa ce ni eticno
<idioterna> moras presojat v vsakem primeru posebej
<idioterna> ne mors rect "noben ne sme posvojit otroka"
<idioterna> ker potem bo ogromno otrok ostalo brez starsev
<idioterna> to pa zdaj ze zelo dobro vemo, da je slabo za otroka.
<idioterna> otrok ima pravico, da zanj odrasli poskrbijo vsaj tolk kvalitetno, kot je mogoce zagotovit
<idioterna> js bi recimo reku da verni starsi ne bi smel vzgajat otrok
<yang_> mislim diskriminirati se ne sme nikogar, lahko so seveda gejevski pari tudi recimo ok za posvojitev, kaksni alkoholicni ali pa narkoticni gejevski pari pa seveda niso v redu in heteroseksualni pravtako ne
<idioterna> ker jim ne morjo dat kvalitetne vzgoje, ce njihova morala temelji na pravljicah, kjer ocetje koljejo sinove, ker jim je namisljeni prijatelj v halucinaciji tko reku
<yang_> ampak otroka je treba dati v najboljse okolje to pa je okolje moskega in zenske, ker se karakterno razlikujeta ze zaradi spola, otrok se mora od obe uciti
<idioterna> od kod ti ta ideja?
<idioterna> "to pa je okolje moskega in zenske" ?
<idioterna> kdo to pravi?
<idioterna> jaz nisem _nobene_ raziskave nasel, ki bi to ugotovila
<idioterna> da je okolje moskega in zenske najboljse
<yang_> ti mas cudn opredstavo o religiji idioterna
<idioterna> poleg tega se moski in zenska karakterno _manj_ razlikujeta od moskega in moskega
<idioterna> ali pa od zenske in zenske
<yang_> vecina religioznih ljudi zivi bolj eticno kot tisti ki so neverni
<idioterna> to ni res.
<idioterna> spoved ni tam zato ker bi bili verniki eticni
<idioterna> ampak zato ker praviloma niso
<yang_> to je samo ena od religij
<yang_> imas se nogo drugih
<yang_> nogo
<yang_> m
<idioterna> vse religije imajo instrumente, s katerimi se samemu sebi opravicis za bolecine, ki si jih povzrocil drugim
<idioterna> tudi budizem
<yang_> naravno je da clovek gresi kot radi pravijo
<jabuk> "hey! you’re the IT guy, right?" http://ljdchost.com/WVZyqZ7.gif
<yang_> ker ni popoln
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> bodisi nic v zvezi s clovekom ni naravno
<idioterna> bodisi je vse
<jabuk> trying to hide a bug before the final delivery http://ljdchost.com/NLqeVkB.gif
<yang_> budizem in hinduizem imata karmo
<idioterna> nobene druge moznosti ni
<idioterna> kramo :)
<yang_> karma pa pomeni da si sam gradis to good or bad
<yang_> pr krscanstvu je pa spoved, lahko se spoves in potem gresis dalje
<idioterna> ja, ampak to pomeni da lahko enega ubijes pa drugemu resis zivljenje, pa si na nuli
<idioterna> to dejansko ucita obe religiji, mimogrede
<yang_> ker ne verjamejo v karmo ampak samo v raj in pekel
<idioterna> in hinduizem, in budizem
<idioterna> no, vecina budizma
<idioterna> ene veje so mal zakomplicirale to
<idioterna> dalai lama recimo ma to mal bl razdelan
<yang_> mislim ne vem ce je ravno tako
<idioterna> pa pol ne sme bit bad guy
<yang_> da enega ubijes
<yang_> drugega pa resis hjee
<idioterna> ja kar se tice osnovnih postulatov budizma to tko deluje
<yang_> saj so neke smernice kako naj bi ravilno zivel, da bi dobival boljso karmo
<idioterna> v hinduizmu je se mal bl neumn
<idioterna> ker mors pazit koga ubijes
<idioterna> enih ne smes
<idioterna> ene pa lahko.
<yang_> karma se itak prenasa v naslednja zivljenja, tako ucijo in verjamejo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tko da loh na kredit pobijas
<idioterna> pa pol v drugem zivljenju vracas
<yang_> na tebi je al bos delal slabo v tem zivljenju ali pa bos delal dobro, pa tudi ce ne verjames v karmo...se lahko odlocis za eno ali drugo pot
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam to vedno velja
<idioterna> ne glede na religije
<yang_> vcasih so nas stari starsi (kakor katerega) ucili da ne naredi drugemu to kar ne zelis da se zgodi tebi...to je prakticno isto kot karma...
<yang_> pa je krscanska logika
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je kar se mene tice edini kvaliteten postulat krscanstva
<idioterna> sam pac ni krscanski
<idioterna> je velik starejsi
<yang_> vsak pa mora pri sebi videt oz pogruntat, al zaradi tega kar je delal prej se mu kaj vraca ali ne....
<idioterna> in ja, vse religije majo to v taki al drugacni obliki
<idioterna> tut islam
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> eden temeljnih postulatov racionalne morale je pa
<idioterna> da vesolje ni posteno
<idioterna> in da nima smisla
<idioterna> niti vesolje, niti karkoli v njem
<yang_> nevem jst vse kasiram zdej od prej nekak
<idioterna> smisel lahko ustvaris, ampak ostaja znotraj memetike
<idioterna> temu kar ti obcutis se rece confirmation bias
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias
<Seniorita> Confirmation bias - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tut men se zdi da ce mi celo leto guma ne poc na biciklu
<idioterna> pol mi pa petkrat v enem dnevu
<idioterna> da sm za nazaj placu
<yang_> mislim, saj ce drugace gledas, vcasih kak mafijozo k jih je 100 pospravil zivi 90 let...
<idioterna> ampak v resnici je to stvar tega da sm zapelu cez glazune
<yang_> ampak
<idioterna> ce ne bi, bi pa se naprej
<yang_> vmes mu umre sin
<yang_> alpa zena
<idioterna> ja sej je vseen
<idioterna> mislm
<yang_> in se mnogo drugih zadev se zgodi, k ti dajo lahk omislit
<idioterna> ne umreta mu zato ker on pobija druge ljudi
<idioterna> ja ampak niso povezane med sabo
<yang_> jah vprasanje
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce je vprasanje
<idioterna> stalin ni umru
<idioterna> pa zena pa sin mu nista
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ne nasilne smrti
<yang_> a nis gledal filma o stalinu
<idioterna> tko k vsi rusi je mal premal pazu na hrano
<yang_> hcer je naredila samomor
<yang_> in ful je bil navezan na hcer
<idioterna> ja, sej ni mela kej dost izbire
<yang_> v tistem mesecu k je umrla, je pospravil se kakih 100 najblizjih podanikov ker jih je okrivil za smrt hcere
<idioterna> ja
<yang_> on je bil fuknen
<idioterna> ocitno ane
<yang_> se bolj kot hitler
<idioterna> sam fora je da to niso zmesani ljudje
<yang_> ce je dal svoje ljudi posrpavit
<idioterna> velik politikov je takih
<yang_> poglej si film robert duvall igra
<yang_> dober film je
<yang_> stalin
<idioterna> sam pac sodobne druzbe so mogoce mejckn boljse v tem da jih pospravjo
<idioterna> ker se pac norca iz njih delajo
<idioterna> joj nimam cajta
<idioterna> no ceprov
<yang_> no ko bos mel kej cajta
<idioterna> zdej v turciji ne smes vec zalt erdogana
<idioterna> je k tito ratu
<yang_> mah stalno se odstanjujejo politicni nasprotniki, ravno danes sem bral neka jo ruskem predsedniku
<yang_> tam v rusiji ne smes nic cez njega rect
<yang_> te hitro pospravijo
<yang_> sej drugje pa ni nic drugace
<idioterna> seveda je
<yang_> te pa obsodijo za neko izmisljeno zgodbico
<idioterna> merklova je prtegnena!
<idioterna> see?
<idioterna> nc se mi ni zgodil
<idioterna> zahodna civilizacija ni tok butasta kokr zgleda na prvi pogled
<idioterna> to so kr pomembni koncepti
<idioterna> svoboda izrazanja pa enakopravnost pa te reci
<yang_> v vsakemu rezimu se odstranjujejo politicni nasprotniki, to je pac tako
<idioterna> ne to ni res
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> niti prblizno ne mors primerjat teh reci
<yang_> mogoce jih ne ravno likvidiras, samo skusas jim naprtiti nekaj in jih ocrniti da ne dobijo vec glasov
<yang_> in potem niso izvoljeni in gredo na smetisce zgodovine
<yang_> glej tega taljana
<yang_> berlusconija
<yang_> on je najbolj tozeni clovek v italiji
<jabuk> when I’m allowed to refactor legacy code http://ljdchost.com/ddnheAt.gif
<yang_> preko 3000 obtoznic je imel
<yang_> in iz vsega se je zmazal
<idioterna> ma ni se iz vsega
<yang_> vse zivo so mu probali naprtiti
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> teb se pa zdi da ni bil kriv al kaj
<yang_> tega da je utajil nevem koiko denarja mu niso mogli dokazati, potem so ga probali diskvalifircirati s tem da je imel z tisto mladoletnico spolne odnose, mislim....
<idioterna> ja, ampak on je vse to dejansko naredu
<yang_> no ampak to lahk onaprtijo komerkoli
<idioterna> sam ker je bil na poziciji moci je loh izigral sistem
<idioterna> al pa ga mal spremenu
<idioterna> ja ne morjo ane
<idioterna> morjo dokazat
<idioterna> sej zato se je pa lahko izmazu
<idioterna> vsak se loh, ce mu ne mors dokazat
<idioterna> pa ni tok lahko
<idioterna> for a reason
<yang_> a ves kako so al kaponta strpali v zapor
<yang_> narocil je uboj ogromno ljudi pa mu niso mogli tega dokazat
<yang_> pol so ga zaradi utaje davka zuaprli
<yang_> tisto so mu uspeli dokazati
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam sej to je pravilno
<idioterna> nixon se je su res hude protizakonite stvari
<idioterna> pa je mel vse pod kontrolo
<idioterna> pa so ga novinarji zjebal
<yang_> ja no vidis
<yang_> kje je pol pravica
<idioterna> kako kje je pravica
<yang_> tudi sodnike lahko podkupis oz svoje nastavis
<idioterna> sej mu je bla dokazana krivda
<idioterna> ja sej zato pa majo freedom of press v ZDA
<yang_> bom jst pocas zakljucil za danes
<yang_> lahko noc in lep vikend
<yang_> dez bo
<idioterna> srecno
<yang_> ne grem se spat, zobe sm si umil
<idioterna> ok
<anny_> lp
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-18
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 6.km  V od DOLENJSKIH TOPLIC @18/04/2015 07:05:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+15.14+E
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km  V od RIBNICE @18/04/2015 09:08:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.87+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km  V od RIBNICE @18/04/2015 09:08:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.87+E
<zdobbie> sasa84: !
<CrazyLemon> .imdb mortdecai
<jabuk> Mortdecai (2015) 107 min Action Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.4/10 (8,579 glasov) MT: 27/100
<jabuk> Juggling angry Russians, the British Mi5, and an international terrorist, debonair art dealer and part time rogue Charlie Mortdecai races to recover a stolen painting rumored to contain a code that leads to lost Nazi gold.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4223839769/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3045616/
<zdobbie> ma dej no
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N_PrYpRCLU
<Seniorita> THE MESSENGERS Season 1 | First Look TRAILER | New The CW Series | HD - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa to?!
<Seniorita> »The Messengers Season 1 | First Look Trailer | New The CW Series | HD Keinen Serien Trailer verpassen: http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=se...«
<zdobbie> bullshit
<CrazyLemon> you're such a rebel
<CrazyLemon> very wow
<zdobbie> am I a rebel?
<zdobbie> or am I a messenger?
<zdobbie> I can see the future
<zdobbie> you're still a lemon
<CrazyLemon> messengers cant see the future! they're just delivering a message
<idioterna> speet of light.
<idioterna> speed
<yang_> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/latest-tpp-leak-shows-systemic-threat-to-software-freedom
<Seniorita> Latest TPP leak shows systemic threat to software freedom — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> lejga
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @18.04.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% jugovzhodnik 2.8 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:09, Kulminacija: 11:02:20, Sončni zahod: 17:52:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 40min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> snegg lololol
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<msev> dz0ny, kok maš followerjev na githubu, ti si prava zvezda :D
<upd> CrazyLemon, https://carousel.dropbox.com/photos/cc/DBDJT5MxvPXndst
<Seniorita> Carousel - 4 photos from Carousel
<CrazyLemon> upd thats rain in slowmotion
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> tle je tut sneg
<idioterna> v lj
<yang> kje ?
<yang> na smarni
<idioterna> tut na rudniku vidm da pada
<idioterna> pa tle v kaslju je tut prej
<yang> nad nulo je
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> od kdaj zna pa sneg gledat na termometr
<yang> od kdaj pa zmrzuje kadar je nad nulo ?
<idioterna> sej ne zmrzuje
<idioterna> sam snezi
<yang> kle dezuje
<yang> pismo dons se mi je sanjal da sem se spet na FB logiral hehe
<yang> o saska
<sasa84> o miške ;)
<sasa84> elow yang:)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 1.7°C @18.04.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% severnik 3.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:13:24, Kulminacija: 11:03:15, Sončni zahod: 17:53:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 39min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> dz0ny: mate sneg al ne? pr nas pada :D
<Sky[x]> nisem verjel da res sneg pada dokler nisem na fb videl slik :>
<yang> se dobro da imas FB, jaz samo sanjam o njem
<Sky[x]> :)
<upd> http://napredek.si/wp-content/gallery/sentjost/25-butajnova-1.jpg
<dz0ny> sasa84: sneguje:)
<sasa84> a se prjemle dz0ny?
<yang> Si skor k kralj na Betajnovi
<dz0ny> sasa84: na strehi
<dz0ny> pa na deznik
<dz0ny> po tleh ne
<sasa84> pr nas se nikjer ne..mogoče mn pada
<sasa84> tku nek umes pada
<sasa84> .vreme babno polj
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 1.4°C @18.04.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:49, Kulminacija: 11:02:26, Sončni zahod: 17:52:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 39min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 1.4°C @18.04.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:45, Kulminacija: 11:02:19, Sončni zahod: 17:51:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 39min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 1.4°C @18.04.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:45, Kulminacija: 11:02:19, Sončni zahod: 17:51:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 39min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> o wow
<dz0ny> za par km je 4s razlike
<sasa84> dz0ny: pa sej si dal obakrat babno polje?
<yang> Sum o Eboli ovržen
<yang> evo zgleda sem zamudil shod proti TTIP
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/foto-v-dezju-100-ljudi-tudi-politiki-protestiralo-proti-ttip-ju/363140
<jabuk> When they want to assign me a task on friday afternoon http://tclhost.com/LUwfj0K.gif
<Seniorita> Foto: V dežju 100 ljudi, tudi politiki, protestiralo proti TTIP-ju :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> When they want to assign me a task on friday afternoon http://tclhost.com/LUwfj0K.gif
<Seniorita> »V Koaliciji proti tajnim sporazumom so na protestu v Ljubljani izrazili svoje nasprotovanje sporazumom TTIP, Ceta in Tisa ter pozvali k njihovi ustavitvi, saj da gre za kovanje dobičkov na račun ...«
<yang> zgleda kot spet neka nauemna promocija za levicarje
<CrazyLemon> much wind
 * sasa84 se stisne k CrazyLemon
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6312/samodejen-start-racunalnika-vsak-delovni-dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny_> lp :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42878#Comment_42878
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> yang: sej levicarji so edini k jim ni vseen
<anny_> niste še končali? zehh...
<idioterna> anny_: 14:53< yang> evo zgleda sem zamudil shod proti TTIP
<idioterna> 14:55< yang> zgleda kot spet neka nauemna promocija za levicarje
<anny_> moj čas je bil bolj koristno porabljen
<idioterna> moj tudi
<anny_> no vidiš
<idioterna> izbire itak nisem imel
<idioterna> ziga je dobil vrocino in mu zdej kuham cajcke
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/nizozemski-mestni-kolo-sparta-1298328535.html?aclct=1429356543
<Seniorita> Nizozemski mestni kolo ''SPARTA'' :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam starejse Nizozemski mestni kolo z 3 predstave Sturmey Archer in bobnasti zavore. Ne gleda lep ampak z vozi dobro.«
<anny_> yanga ni bilo zaradi mavričnih dežnikov
<CrazyLemon> Ne gleda lep ampak z vozi dobro!
<anny_> moj tudi ni lep, a vozi dobro, pa Å¡e zastonj je....bicikelj
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en Ne gleda lep ampak z vozi dobro
<CrazyLemon> ta Seniorita je useless!
<CrazyLemon> !t whatever
<anny_> slabo skrbiš zanjo
<CrazyLemon> meh
<anny_> ženske je treba crkljat
<anny_> no jaz sem reciklirala star tekstil
<idioterna> kr hud scam je tale sparta
<idioterna> anyway
<idioterna> bicikelj je kr grozn
<idioterna> no, v resnici cist razumem zakaj je tak
<idioterna> ker normalni ljudje ne norijo 40km/h z njim
<idioterna> jsm skor noge polomu k sm tok hitr vrtel zadnjic
<idioterna> moral sem po rojstnodnevno darilo za sodelavko in si nisem upal specjalke pustit zunaj pred trgovino
<anny_> prav ti je
<anny_> voziš bicikelj za dva čuka po mestu, kjer se krade kot srake
<yang> sej jst sem tut cas dobro porabil sem naredil se eno spletno stran danes
<idioterna> eh ni dva cuka
<idioterna> pol manj
<anny_> še vedno preveč :)
<idioterna> pa itak ga ne pustim nikjer razn v officu
<idioterna> ja ni prevec
<anny_> ni panike,če greš na furo vsako soboto in nedeljo
<anny_> za po mestu pa ni
<idioterna> za manj ne morm dobit bicikla k je kos vsakemu vremenu pa zdrzi moje potrebe po stresanju kalorij
<lynxlynxlynx> lih obratno
<anny_> yang, lahko vidimo?
<lynxlynxlynx> več rabe, večji smisel
<anny_> lynx?
<yang> anny_: se delam...ko bo koncana ti bom pokazal
<anny_> oko doki
<yang> bicike-LJ je ze kar zjahan zdej
<idioterna> eni so mal bogi ja
<idioterna> k folk ne pazi nanje
<yang> stari so ze
<yang> sej sem vidil par takih k kr skocjo z njimi cez robnik
<yang> malo je bedasto da naletis na pokvarjenega, ce se ti ravno mudi v mesto
<anny_> v lj moraš skakati čez robnike
<anny_> jaz sem tudi s svojim
<yang> meni se je parkrat zgodilo, da so bila pedala zjahana in s ose zatikala
<lynxlynxlynx> kolkrat je pa samo en na voljo?
<yang> kle je dostkrat samo eden v BS3
<idioterna> ma
<anny_> ja...faksi so zraven
<idioterna> jaz sem v zadnjih dveh tednih dvakrat tekel od zemante v center
<yang> razmisljam da bi letos kupil enega novega poceni, kje se splaca pogledat ?
<idioterna> ker ni bilo nobenega biciklja
<yang> ker se mi zdi skoda za zjahanega dajati po 60 eur
<idioterna> yang: a rabis novega
<idioterna> aja
<anny_> nimaš aplikacije na fonu?
<idioterna> sej 60 eur niso zjahani
<idioterna> so popravljeni da vse dela
<idioterna> anny_: mam
<idioterna> sam mi nc ne pomaga ce ni nobenga :)
<anny_> no, poglej prej
<idioterna> ja sej pogledam
<idioterna> sam pol pac cakam do zadnjega trenutka
<idioterna> potem pa laufam
<anny_> to je pa tvoj problem
<lynxlynxlynx> en skiro si nabavte za v pisarno
<anny_> al pa tisto čudo na dveh kolesih
<idioterna> pa sej to ni problem
<idioterna> a segway :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nepraktično
<idioterna> k na dveh kolesih so tut bicikli
<anny_> karkoli že..ne vem imena
<idioterna> misls tist k majo japiji
<anny_> zgledajo že tako :)
<idioterna> ja tist ne bi slo skos pr nas
<idioterna> k mamo hipsterje u officu
<idioterna> k so zlo nacelni kar se teh reci tice
<anny_> to je za hipsterje
<idioterna> more bit fixie
<idioterna> ne segway pa ne
<idioterna> segway stane vec kot 4k ojro al kko ze
<anny_> razvajeni mulci ste
<idioterna> to je definitivno res
<idioterna> ful se mamo fino
<idioterna> ampak js nism zalostn zato ker morm laufat v center
<idioterna> ker ni bicikljev
<yang> segway zgleda kr ok, sam se pele
<idioterna> zalostn sm zato ker bicikelj api ne podpira realtime zajemanja podatkov
<idioterna> k bi se dal ful dobr uporabit machine learning orodja da bi vnaprej predvidel kje bo zmanjkal in kam je treba peljat
<yang> se za po centru se da vozit z njim
<yang> za po datacentru
<anny_> to gotovo uporabljajo
<anny_> v mojem koncu zelo redko zmanjka koles
<idioterna> ja sej kolega k dela na kongrescu pa prav da velikrat pride tja pa je vse polno
<anny_> pri nami so vrgli parkirišče vzrak
<anny_> in to je bilo najbolj oblegano
<yang> Di kiks seagway https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOV28GIoG_U#t=50s
<anny_> sploh ni čudno, če zmanjka parkirišč
<Seniorita> DE CIX Apollon Inside - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The DE-CIX Apollon platform was created because DE-CIX experienced a continuous and enormous increase in customers and data traffic. To effectively manage th...«
<anny_> v trgovino moram...pa ne vem katero :)
<yang> pejt v dezurno
<anny_> 3 so v bližini
<anny_> če bi bila ena ne bi bilo problema
<yang> pejt v najcenejso
<yang> hoger
<yang> hofer/lidl
<yang> eurospin
<anny_> grem kar v hofer
<yang> jst sem vse ze zadnjic nabavil
<yang> mi ni blo treba danes ven
<anny_> pametno
<yang> ne maram hodit kadar je dez v trgovino
<anny_> trenutno ne pada
<yang> mislim, zlozit morem iz trolleya v avto po dezju je zoprnoi
<idioterna> teb je vse zoprno :)
<yang> jah, zakaj bi sel v dezju, ce grem lahko kadar je sonce...
<Gregor3000> yang: to še ni nič probaj dva pol metra velika možica ob tem lovit po parkplacu
<yang> razen ce ni nujno, ampak to grem kar v tale merkator k je 2 min. stran pes
<idioterna> men je pa vseen ce dezuje
<idioterna> ne moti me dez
<anny_> razvajeni mulci ste - drugič
<yang> Gregor3000: otrokom je dez v zabavo
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa tebe moti?
<Gregor3000> ja je zabavno.
<Gregor3000> mene moti ker sem moker pa me potem zebe
<anny_> uf....grem
<yang> idioterna: mislim sej ne da me moti, samo premocen sem potem, nerodno je zlagat iz troleja v avto ce dezuje, ce za tako pride zlozim v trgovini v vrece pa samo dam vavto sicer pa zlagam pred avtom ponavad
<idioterna> eh kasni problemi
<idioterna> od cankarja mama je sla z vrhnke na vegovo pes u gumijastih skornjih
<yang> ni problem, samo zakaj bi hodil v dezju ce ni nujno, ce gres lahko kadar ne dezuje... ?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> zakaj bi sploh z avtom hodil pa guzvo delal
<idioterna> ce loh narocis po netu
<yang> za nujo imam merkator tule, 2 minute stran, hofer je pa 7 minut z avtom
<yang> nisem se narocal po netu
<yang> Internet -Mafia https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZflurrVk7qk
<Seniorita> In den Fängen der Internet-Mafia (Doku) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ein Film über die trickreichen Machenschaften von Cyber-Gangstern und den Kampf gegen die Internet-Kriminalität.«
<dz0ny> who is matej ramuta?
<idioterna> no idea
<idioterna> a te hoce polinkedinat
<dz0ny> i am not linked in :)
<idioterna> aha no js sm pa postaja kr grozn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42879#Comment_42879
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHDDixceNYs
<Seniorita> Rain is Awesome - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42880#Comment_42880
<yang> idioterna: haha
<yang> idioterna: ponavad slisim tko k majo otroke "Ne po luži, ne po luži skakat sem rekla !"
<yang> bols da se enkrat dobr naskacejo, pa jim ni vec zanimiv pol
<yang> idioterna: pa cigaret jim moras dat tut za probat enkrat, da bodo vidli kok je zanic, da bodo mel to v spominu in se ne bodo lotli kasneje
<idioterna> men ni nihce dal za probat
<idioterna> cigaretov
<yang> men je dal
<idioterna> pa jih se vedno ne maram
<yang> ko sem bil star kake 6-7 let k me je firbec matru
<yang> pa sem videl kok je zanic in nikol nisem mel zelje kasnej zacet
<yang> pa vin sem tut probal
<yang> pa mi je bil tut zanic
<yang> kot otroku
<idioterna> men so sam pivo dal za probat
<idioterna> pa nism probu sm sam povohu pa vidu kok smrdi
<yang> men se zdej cisto pivo ne ugaja
<yang> radler edin
<idioterna> js tut radlerja ne pijem
<yang> rad mam radler z domacim pivom
<yang> domaca piva so nefiltrirana
<idioterna> fuj
<yang> zadnic sem bil v pivnici union
<yang> kr velik plac
<yang> en mi je rekel da je mejhen plac, ampak je v bistvu ogromen
<yang> ms tut hrano noter
<yang> lahko tudi Solo narocis
<yang> Multisolo
<yang> kar pac Union proizvaja
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> enkrat sm bil
<yang> Sem rekel, en Radler ce mi zmesate z Svepsom, pa prav nimamo svepsa, se mi je najprej cudn zdelo pol pa pravi da imajo samo pijace ki jih union proizvaja pa mi j eblo jasno
<idioterna> kko nimajo
<idioterna> jsm sveps pil tm
<idioterna> bitrlemon
<yang> nimajo ostalih pijac
<yang> nevem, men je rekla da nima svepsa
<idioterna> aja ne nism
<idioterna> sok sm pil
<idioterna> k je reku da nimajo
<idioterna> tocno
<yang> rekla je lahko vam zmesam z ORO
<yang> edin nekam dolgo sva cakala na hrano
<yang> skoraj kake pol ure
<yang> da je bila ze hladna jed potem
<yang> verjetno so malo pozabili prnest
<idioterna> dunno ja js nism navdusen
<yang> hrana je draga, pa ni bogve kaj
<yang> pivo pa pijace so pa poceni
<yang> pol litra piva okol 2.20 eur
<yang> kar je poceni za center ljubljane
<yang> mislim napijes se ga lahko fino izpod 10 eur, komur je to namen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mortdecai
<idioterna> ja sam js ne maram nc od tega tko da
<yang> idioterna: sploh ne pijes nobenga alkohola ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> zakaj bi pil alkohol
<idioterna> alkohol je za glavo na kasetarju spucat
<yang> :)
<yang> niti z sampancom ne nazdravis za novo leto ?
<CrazyLemon> sampanjec is the worst kind of alcohol
<yang> hitr se te prime pijanost
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> valda da ne
<idioterna> zakaj bi nazdravljal za novo leto
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qW9-s3ITbU
<Seniorita> Odissey - Going back to my Roots (High Quality!) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Danceclassics@hotmail.com«
<anny_> mraz ko pes
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> suni je lih s hribov
<anny_> naslednji teden pa spet 25
<anny_> zelo primerno za viruse
<idioterna> ja kolesart je treba
<idioterna> pa gre
<anny_> kolesarim vsak dan
<yang> Se malo pa bo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Day
<Seniorita> Earth Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny_> ampak lagano sportski :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @18.04.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% severovzhodnik 1.6 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:09, Kulminacija: 11:02:20, Sončni zahod: 17:52:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 40min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> js zajebano sportski probam
<idioterna> ampak dons nau slo k so otroc bolni
<idioterna> nc, bbl, palacinke
<yang> a se na dan zemlje organizira 1-urno sparanje z elektriko ?
<yang> al kdaj je tist
<CrazyLemon> je že bilo
<CrazyLemon> in ja se organizira.. "sparanje"
<yang> kdaj je bilo ?
<CrazyLemon> teden ali dva nazaj
<CrazyLemon> !g earth day
<Seniorita> Earth Day Network | Earth Day 2015 http://www.earthday.org/
<yang> 22. april aje
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti sparas ze dva tedna prej :) ?
<CrazyLemon> yang čisto nič ne sparas
<yang> gre se bolj za protest
<yang> da izklopis porabo za tisto uro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.earthhour.org/
<Seniorita> earth hour
<CrazyLemon> toliko o tem :)
<yang> aha
<yang> ok
<yang> zmer pozabim na ta event
<anny__> pametni pišemo
<idioterna> to se nc ne pozna
<idioterna> treba je delat nonstop na tem
<idioterna> energetski ucinkovitosti
<anny__> začetek je
<yang> idioterna: 22. april je svetovni dan brez avtomobilov
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zame ne bo nc drugacn
<dz0ny> lol https://youtu.be/6BtI4E0iIzU?t=45
<Seniorita> Daniels PromPosal - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Actual Promposal doesn't start till 1:58 The order of the signs went "Alex. Will. You. Marry. LOL Jk. Go To. Prom. With Me." And I had the question mark. To ...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr7wYkgogOw
<Seniorita> Jamiroquai DJ Mix by JaBig Acid Jazz Funk Music Rock Deep House Lounge Compilation Playlist YouTub - YouTube
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @18.04.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:09, Kulminacija: 11:02:20, Sončni zahod: 17:52:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 40min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Kako bi prevedli Scope  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6313/kako-bi-prevedli-scope
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Kako bi prevedli Scope  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42881#Comment_42881
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42882#Comment_42882
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa mogoče kontekst, če gre bolj za variable scope
<CrazyLemon> kontekst: unity
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<lynxlynxlynx> tu je uno k ni 3d pogon za igre :)
<CrazyLemon> taku
<anny__> gremo spat
<anny__> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: RE: Kako bi prevedli Scope  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42883#Comment_42883
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-19
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kako bi prevedli Scope  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42884#Comment_42884
<zdobbie> FML http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit_uvod2.html
<Seniorita> Satelitska slika oblačnosti - Slovenija
<jabuk> When the best senior developer is called for an unresolvable bug http://tclhost.com/P1yIZfk.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Kako bi prevedli Scope  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42885#Comment_42885
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42886#Comment_42886
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Samodejen start računalnika vsak delovni dan  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42887#Comment_42887
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @19.04.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% severozahodnik 0.4 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:23, Kulminacija: 11:02:07, Sončni zahod: 17:53:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 43min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @19.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 1.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:07:07, Kulminacija: 10:59:14, Sončni zahod: 17:51:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @19.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% jugozahodnik 0.9 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:23, Kulminacija: 11:02:07, Sončni zahod: 17:53:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 43min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GygE2sz5wHs
<Seniorita> Good Samaritan Risks Life to Save Man Who Fell Onto Subway Tracks - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Good Samaritan Risks Life to Save Man Who Fell Onto Subway Tracks -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------...«
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @19.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 1.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:07:07, Kulminacija: 10:59:14, Sončni zahod: 17:51:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> one more..pls!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPIMlDAsTpA
<Seniorita> Gyrocopter lands on the lawn of the US Capitol building, Washington - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Gyrocopter lands on the lawn of the US Capitol building, Washington -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------...«
<sasa84> hejhou miškice
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie amstel gold race ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: THEN FUCKIN' BREAK YOU ASSHOLE
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: translate?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa?
<yang> https://vimeo.com/108560747
<Seniorita> St Helena's First Mountain Bike Competition on Vimeo
<Seniorita> »St Helena's First Mountain Bike Competition took place on Saturday 20 September 2014. In first place for the adults race was Alonzo Henry, followed closely by…«
<yang> lahk se prjavte
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: THEN FUCKIN' BREAK YOU ASSHOLE
<zdobbie> break plz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ga ti kaj razumeš?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a ne gledas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202015-04-19%2015%3A58%3A09.png
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89Sw-OtFmvY
<Seniorita> 2 Riders Fight in Amstel Gold Race 2015 HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Site: http://www.CyclingHub.tv Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Cyclinghub1 Twitter: http://twitter.com/lecyclinghub Watch more Cycling here: http://cycling...«
<zdobbie> wat en HD stream
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-hr
<zdobbie> wat en traitor
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ane!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ta misli da je traktor
<zdobbie_> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @19.04.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:07:07, Kulminacija: 10:59:14, Sončni zahod: 17:51:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> naah
<CrazyLemon> pössy
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ kaj meniš na sprednja zobnika 39/54 ? a bo je.. za vzpone?
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ kaj imaš ti spredaj na foliji?
<zdobbie_> 53/39
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: pejt 50/34, pa kaseto 11/28
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ dont be silly.. if its good enough for you its good enough for me1
<CrazyLemon> !*
<zdobbie_> .yt fargo you're making a big mistake
<jabuk> 50 Greatest Movie Outtakes Of All Time (9 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LgIj4xm4k0 ♥35,638 ▶21,250,898
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: odvisn kere hribe misls plezat pa kok mas kil
<zdobbie_> predvsem je star
<CrazyLemon> idioterna vse hribe! kil.. kaj pa vem.. 80 smth
<idioterna> ce mas 80 kil vzem kompakt
<idioterna> za strme hribe bo velik bols
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEqTHVVK-5U
<Seniorita> A Nightmare on Stelvio Pass [RAW onboard] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »exclusive pictures on Instagram: http://instagram.com/schaaf_gopro_only LIKE my facebook page: http://facebook.com/schaafyoutube --- Actually it wasn't a nig...«
<CrazyLemon> ta stelvio zgleda nice
<idioterna> stelvio ni nc kej zlo grozn kar se tice naklona
<CrazyLemon> sej ne pravim da zgleda grozno :D zgleda nice :D
<CrazyLemon> lih prav za 39ko!
<idioterna> ja
<zdobbie_> al pa 53
<zdobbie_> odvisno, kok se pises
<CrazyLemon> true that
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @19.04.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 39% južni veter 2.3 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:23, Kulminacija: 11:02:07, Sončni zahod: 17:53:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 43min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> ayup
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/green-sunday
<idioterna> sm biu.
<yang> lepo zgleda nad ljubljano, ze vse zeleno
<anny_> mislim, da bo sneg!
<idioterna> anny_: yang je pomoje slikco komentiru
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/green-sunday
<idioterna> slikce.
<anny_> ja
<anny_> jaz pa svoj nedavni tek po mrazu
<anny_> utrip mi je nabilo na 190
<yang> jaz pa sprehod po mrazu
<yang> sem mislil, da bo bolj toplo
<yang> 13 je pisalo na vremenkotu
<yang> pa se mi je zdelo bolj pod 10
<idioterna> v senci je bil skor minus
<idioterna> na soncku pa ene 15
<anny_> saj bo bolje...že ta teden
<CrazyLemon> že jutri bo bolje!
<CrazyLemon> obljubim!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> https://emailselfdefense.fsf.org/en/
<Seniorita> Email Self-Defense - a guide to fighting surveillance with GnuPG encryption
<Seniorita> »Email surveillance violates our fundamental rights and makes free speech risky. This guide will teach you email self-defense in 30 minutes with GnuPG.«
<Sky[x]> kaksna je jutri napoved
<Sky[x]> .napoved lj
<jabuk> Zvečer, ponoči in jutri bo pretežno jasno. Zjutraj bo ponekod po kotlinah možna kratkotrajna megla. V zatišnih legah bo nevarnost slane. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 3, najvišje dnevne od 16 do 20 stopinj C.
<idioterna> se cune znost u office
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> v office ob tej uri?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mahmtb.com/prva-mahmtb-tura/
<Seniorita> Gremo skupaj na bicikl! Super bo! - Mah MTB
<yang> CrazyLemon: tole se prjav, lahko zmagas, k jih verjetn ne bo velik tekmoval https://vimeo.com/108560747
<Seniorita> St Helena's First Mountain Bike Competition on Vimeo
<Seniorita> »St Helena's First Mountain Bike Competition took place on Saturday 20 September 2014. In first place for the adults race was Alonzo Henry, followed closely by…«
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj pa se ti ne bi prijavil?
<yang> sej bi se, sam nima mvec MTBja
<CrazyLemon> no js bi se tudi.. samo nimam vec namena vozit mtb
<CrazyLemon> ln
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja, prazno mesto je
<idioterna> prov fino je jit
<yang> idioterna: a zdej gres pa nazaj domov, zjutraj pa spet nazaj ?
<yang> Kolk je sploh se kaj Linux konferenc organiziranih v Sloveniji ?
<jabuk> Microsoft plans to release a new browser with Windows 10 http://tclhost.com/vpbFIeO.jpg
<idioterna> yang: ja
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne ?
<yang> Iscem malo o "Linux konferencah" v SLO in sem nasel tole http://www.linux-konferenca.org/index.php?page=about 300 EUR kotizacije...
<Seniorita> Poslovna Linux konferenca 2010
<Seniorita> »Mednarodna poslovna Linux in odprtokodna konferenca - vse o Linux in odprti kodi za poslovanje, odprtokodne informacijske sisteme - poslovna it konferenca Linux in odprta koda, 2010«
<yang> aha openway je zdaj v kratkem 24. april
<idioterna> dunno js ne hodm kej dost na konference uresnic
<yang> jaz sem hodil vcas bolj
<yang> bil sem na parih, pri nas pa v tujini
<yang> Ampak zdaj odkar so webstreami si lahko vse ogledas v zivo
<yang> mislim online
<yang> ali pa si predavanja enostavno pogledas kasneje
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-18
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> :guten morgen NSA:
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: kot kaže mi grafična kartica crkuje - katera je ustrezna zamenjava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43686#Comment_43686
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 7.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @18/04/2016 08:24:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.57+N,+14.35+E
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/objavljamo-visino-plac-in-dodatkov-vodilnih-usluzbencev-v-javnem-sektorju-med-leti-2010-2014/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: baje loh na ubuntu-si githubu naredim repo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če si owner..ne vem zakaj ne bi mogu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... za te razpredelnice glede visine plac in dodatkov v javnem sektorju
<dz0ny_> bi blo zanimivo da rs zahteva umik podatkov
<dz0ny_> to bi šele bila mineštra
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: k si lih de facto leader ubuntu-si skupnosti, what gives?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as odvetnika poklicu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek amm.. ti bi rad shranu razpredelnice na ubuntu-si github?
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ravno ubuntu-si zakaj ne..zdobersek? :D
<zdobersek> k so od vseh!
<zdobersek> dz0ny_ je to predlagu na sioffu
<CrazyLemon> pol pa dej i guess
<dz0ny_> well org se tezje lotjo
<zdobersek> ce bo kdo mel ksno zeljo, se tko loh prestavi pod drug org
<dz0ny_> pa lahko se kak ipython book nardi
<CrazyLemon> http://road.cc/content/news/186575-hidden-motors-used-strade-bianche-claims-french-tv-video
<Seniorita> Hidden motors used at Strade Bianche, claims French TV (+ video) | road.cc
<Seniorita> »Investigation from Stade 2 and Italy's Corriere della Sera used thermal imaging equipment«
<zdobersek> repo name?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: opendata? why?
<zdobersek> civic-duty?
<zdobersek> javne-tajne?
<CrazyLemon> mani-mani-mani?
<zdobersek> the-green-trail?
<CrazyLemon> make-it-rain?
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon loh bi bil tut link za napoved direkt
<msev-> tuki
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk2> Danes bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno. Predvsem na severu in jugu bodo krajevne padavine. Pihal bo šibak jugozahodnik.
<jabuk2> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 18 do 20, ponekod v severni polovici države od 10 do 15 stopinj C.
<jabuk2> Ponoči  bodo padavine zajele večji del države. Zapihal bo severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka do zmerna burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 4 do 8, ob morju 12 stopinj C.
<jabuk2> Jutri dopoldne bo dež večinoma ponehal. Sprva bo še precej oblačno, čez dan pa se bo delno razjasnilo. Ni izključena kakšna popoldanska ploha. Veter bo oslabel. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 14 do 18, na Primorskem do 20 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi Å¡e rad?
<msev-> lepo
<msev-> če vas ne mot da kj spama kanal to pol je kul
<msev-> :D
<msev-> odlično čez dan se bo razjasnilo
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej lahk to napiše tudi na privat
<msev-> aaa
<msev-> ql
<msev-> o kok najs
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa če bi naredu en bl general repo
<CrazyLemon> pa notri fajle?
<zdobersek> ja, to cem
<zdobersek> grem na thinktoilet
<zdobersek> corruption-disruption
<CrazyLemon> you should visit that thinktoilet again
<zdobbie> ke mate https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz
<Seniorita> GitHub - ubuntu-si/analize-ijz
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.8°C @18.04.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 62% južni veter 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 04:14:54, Kulminacija: 11:05:26, Sončni zahod: 17:55:57
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 13ur 41min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<pitastrudl> damn
<pitastrudl> jabuk ne mara lublane
<pitastrudl> wb jabolčnik
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16.1°C @18.04.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:56, Kulminacija: 11:02:20, Sončni zahod: 17:53:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 42min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<zocky> .help
<zocky> .pomoč
<zocky> Å¡e kar spammy
<CrazyLemon> stupid elektron
<CrazyLemon> electron*
<zocky> https://github.com/zocky/langbot
<Seniorita> GitHub - zocky/langbot: An IRC bot in node.js
<Seniorita> »langbot - An IRC bot in node.js«
<zocky> tega sem ene par let nazaj spisal
<CrazyLemon> torej je outdated!
<zocky> s precej truda, da tlači čim već stvari v eno vrstico
<CrazyLemon> čim več v eni vrstici ni pregledno :)
<pitastrudl> more bit vsak char v svoji vrstici
<CrazyLemon> m
<CrazyLemon> a
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> e
<CrazyLemon> s
<CrazyLemon> sense
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> see
<pitastrudl> i was right
<CrazyLemon> of course..you are always right
<zdobersek> better than being left!
<pitastrudl> yes
<pitastrudl> huehuehue
<dz0ny_> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17.1°C @18.04.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17.1°C @18.04.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58% severovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:56, Kulminacija: 11:02:20, Sončni zahod: 17:53:44
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 42min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17.1°C @18.04.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58% severovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:56, Kulminacija: 11:02:20, Sončni zahod: 17:53:44
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 42min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> there
<dz0ny_> caching on heroku sucks
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/wOHIJEE.png
<zdobersek> L
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da bo to eden slabših LTSjev :D
<CrazyLemon> koledar recimo sploh ne izbriše dogodkov
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> my bad! izbriše..kinda :D
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš večkrat switchat on/off izbrani koledar
<CrazyLemon> pa če večkrat to narediš
<CrazyLemon> koledar crashne
<CrazyLemon> yay for stability
<pitastrudl> xD
<dz0ny_> men vse dela
<dz0ny_> #gnome
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tole je gnome app :)
<dz0ny_> ja sam men dela :)
<dz0ny_> na rackspace koledrs mam vezan
<dz0ny_> ical
<CrazyLemon> js mam google acc pa gmail koledar
<dz0ny_> .vreme loz
<jabuk> ARSO: Cerkniško jezero (585.8m): 16.9°C @18.04.2016 10:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:39, Kulminacija: 11:02:29, Sončni zahod: 17:53:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 41min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> ker NAS bi bil dobr za kupt?
<msev-> da je dobr price performance ratio?
<msev-> čeprov pomoje nerabm performanca neki
<msev-> bom še na slo-tech prašov da me ne boste cross-postanja obtožval :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This GNOME Shell Extension Makes It Easy To See Where and When Work Colleagues Are  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ayCfNVPb_Tk/timezone-gnome-shell-extension
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cross-Platform Music Player `Clementine` 1.3.0 Released With Vk.com And Seafile Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/oLN0twwgmow/cross-platform-music-player-clementine.html
<zdobersek> lolololol
<idioterna> ?
<zdobersek> direktor lekarne sevnica, redna placa bruto v 2014 je 26800EUR, dodatek za uspesnost 13148EUR, dezurstvo 1051EUR
<zdobersek> pretty good
<zdobersek> direktor lekarne mozirje, placa 2014 bruto 24900, dodatek za uspesnost 20869EUR
<idioterna> ta je ze bols
<idioterna> to je tok k sm js mel na zemanti prblizn
<zdobersek> mhm, v LJ
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej mozirje je high end
<idioterna> ma un gaj pa to
<zdobersek> pa Golte majo tkoj zraven
<zdobersek> k slovenski Aspen
<zdobersek> nc, najprej moram sam par stvari narest, d bom lahko financiru te dodatke
<zdobersek> pol bom sel pa tole parsat
<CrazyLemon> lepo je bit uspešen..k dobiš zravn še eno celoletno plačo
<zdobersek> zoki ma 46k bruto
<CrazyLemon> bruto nima smisla gledat
<CrazyLemon> aja vse so bruto
 * CrazyLemon preveri lestvico obdavčitev
<CrazyLemon> so kr vsi v 41% razredu
<Matthai> kaj to gledate?
<zdobersek> Matthai: https://podcrto.si/objavljamo-visino-plac-in-dodatkov-vodilnih-usluzbencev-v-javnem-sektorju-med-leti-2010-2014/
<Matthai> aha, moji podatki :-)
<zdobersek> sem smo dal https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz
<Seniorita> GitHub - ubuntu-si/analize-ijz
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<Matthai> mislim, od MJU, jaz sem jih pridobil po ZDIJZ
<zdobersek> ja hvala
<Matthai> hmm, jaz imam takih podatkov Å¡e kar nekaj, samo ne znam resno programirati... a je kdo pripravljen programirati?
<zdobersek> Matthai: mene srbi, za zacetek bi tele csv datoteke precesal
<zdobersek> problem je z outputom, ne premorem nic vizuelno privlacnega
<Matthai> ja, lahko se enkrat dobimo, namreč tele datotke niso originali
<Matthai> sem jih malo pogrupiral v psql
<Matthai> da se eno ful zanimivo szvar narediti
<Matthai> ker imaš uniqe id zaposlenega
<Matthai> se da gledati prehode med delovnimi mesti in napredovanja
<Matthai> se pravi pogledaš na podatke kot na graf
<zdobersek> hah
<Matthai> http://matej.owca.info/psql_slovenija.pdf - 22 in 23 stran poglej
<dz0ny_> Matthai: a maš kje tud plačilni razred
<dz0ny_> al je to to župan/6
<Matthai> da
<Matthai> imam tudi 7-mestni kodo delovneg mesta
<dz0ny_> ja to je tud tle
<Matthai> pa register delovnih mest
<Matthai> ne, tukaj so samo A in B
<Matthai> a = funkcionarji
<Matthai> b = direktorji direktoratov
<Matthai> hehe, kolk dobr: https://chatsecure.org/blog/chatsecure-v32-push/
<Seniorita> ChatSecure iOS v3.2 - Decentralized Interoperable Push Support — ChatSecure
<Seniorita> »Free and open source encrypted chat for iPhone and Android.«
<CrazyLemon> tista gospodična od včeraj je očitno ena mlajša soseda.. in pravkar je rešilec odpeljal iz tiste smeri
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kaj to?
<anny_> sonček sije
<Matthai> in ti si skuštrana? :-)
<anny_> mhm
<anny_> ne vem kako naj pozdravim, da me ne boste spet ozmerjali
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa te zmerja ko pozdraviš?
<Matthai> boste?
<anny_> slax0r
<zdobersek> whaaaa
<slax0r> hm?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zakaj jo zmerjaš
<slax0r> dafuq?
<anny_> ne upoštevam UGT
<slax0r> meh
<anny_> idioterna, zakaj ste mesečevega čegevaro skoraj linčali na kongresu?
<Matthai> lunatik :-)
<anny_> zdaj se je Å¡el skrit :)
<anny_> to me po eni strani čudi, po drugi pa sploh ne
<anny_> imam izkušnje z ljudmi iz begunskih centrov
<anny_> treba je prebrati to kolumno, da se ti posveti http://www.siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/kaj-se-grejo-ameriski-volivci-415148
<Seniorita> Kaj se grejo ameriški volivci? - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Kaj nam o Ameriki in Američanih pove dejstvo, da je Donald Trump še vedno v igri za ameriškega predsednika? Ali je v mozaik poglobljenih političnih analiz mogoče postaviti še kanček razmišljanja, ki sliko dopolni s psihološkega stališča?«
<zdobbie_> kter preskok
<anny_> nič nenavadnega
<Matthai> jaz sem pa danes USG OTG kabelček dobil
<Matthai> in SDRtouch app za Androida lepo laufa
<CrazyLemon> USB*
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> zatipk
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je sdrtouch?
<anny_> imaš kaj v mislih? :)
<Matthai> http://sdrtouch.com/
<Seniorita> SDR Touch - Software Radio for Android
<Matthai> imaš tudi sprejemnik letalskih signalov
<anny_> jaja
<anny_> to ni edina uporaba, če te kaj poznamo :)
<CrazyLemon> on bo bl poslušal val202 prek FMa
<Matthai> hja, GSM signale sprejemati preko rtlsdr n GSMju nekako ni ravno smiselno
<Matthai> mogoče TETRA skener
<anny_> val 202 lahko poslušaš prek aplikacije na Androidu :)
<anny_> ne me basat!
<Matthai> samo rabiš podatkivni prenos
<CrazyLemon> če imaš internet..za to pa ne rabiš interneta
<idioterna> anny_: ha?
<Matthai> drugače bo pa kmalu obletnica Černobila
<anny_> dan!
<anny_> zakaj so somišljeniki spljuvali mesca?
<Matthai> 30 let
<idioterna> kdo je to?
<anny_> Lukov Mesec
<idioterna> ne poznam
<Matthai> lukavi mesec :-)
<idioterna> a to ksn lugos
<idioterna> a spet liste ne delajo
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> luka mesec?
<idioterna> tut ne poznam
<idioterna> kdo ga je spljuval
<idioterna> url?
<CrazyLemon> !g spljuvan luka mesec
<Seniorita> Luka Mesec - Facebook https://www.facebook.com/mesec.luka
<anny_> http://svet24.si/clanek/novice/slovenija/570b4c69cb04a/na-kongresu-tudi-vpitje-in-nasilje
<Seniorita> Svet24.si - Poraženi Luka Mesec: vpitje in fizični obračuni
<Seniorita> »Ko se je tik pred volitvami v televizijskih soočenjih pojavil nov, mlad in neobremenjen obraz Luke Mesca, so mnogi volivci dobili upanje, da morda za državo vendarle obstajata alternativa in nova politična moč. A manj kot dve leti po volitvah se tudi Združena levica že ukvarja z vprašanjem, kako v prihodnost – še naprej združeni ali razdruženi.«
<idioterna> pojma nimam kako se to mene tice
<idioterna> ampak kot anarhist lahko samo ploskam temu, da so se skregal
<zdobbie_> ko Ljudmili zvizgajo, si pa tko na tekocem!
<idioterna> kult osebnosti je nezdrav
<idioterna> ja, k mam usekano zlahto, k hod zvizgat ljudmili
<anny_> ko /me pošlje Ljudmilo v oslovsko klop, tudi ploskaš?
<anny_> ampak zdaj mi je bolj všeč
<anny_> mogoče dobi moj glas na volitvah
<zdobbie_> well I never
<anny_> problem ZL je veliko število frakcij z zelo različnimi interesi
<anny_> zna povzročit razpad stranke
<idioterna> to je lahko samo dobro
<anny_> ostal boš brez svojih ljudi na glasovnici :)
<anny_> razen če seveda ne postaviš sebe tja
<idioterna> jaz nikol nisem volu za ZL
<idioterna> bom pa, ce bodo se obstajal
<anny_> blizu :)
<Matthai> v glavnem, koga zanima opendata kava? da se dobimo, pa pokaem katere podatke imam...
<idioterna> kdaj pa?
<Matthai> ta teden enkrat?
<msev-> Matthai, pa lahko tut ladje trackaš (AIS signal)
<msev-> ADS-B je pa za avione
<idioterna> ma ne, ta teden ne bom dost v ljubljani
<Matthai> potem pa naslednji
<idioterna> to bi me mal bl zanimal
<idioterna> sam se kavo spremenit v kakav, pa bi slo
<idioterna> no, bom vidu
<Matthai> ja, ni problema
<idioterna> aja anny_ ti isces nekoga za na maraton?
<Matthai> ali pa čaj
<idioterna> za trenirat al za na tekmo?
<anny_> kaj zdej?
<anny_> gremo na kavo ali maraton? :)
<idioterna> sej je v isti smeri
<anny_> okej
<anny_> maratonska kava :)
<idioterna> ja js ne pijem kave
<anny_> rabim nekoga za zadnjih 5-7 km, ko bom zmatlana
<idioterna> na maraton bi lahko su, ne morm pa trenirat
<anny_> 42 km?
<idioterna> ja to bi mogu mal prilagodit rezim
<zdobbie_> jst se moram v LJ prsvaljkat
<anny_> samo s kolesarjenjem ne bo Å¡lo
<idioterna> zdej delam 250km na teden s kolesom pa 30 na teden pes
<anny_> lastne izkušnje
<anny_> druge mišice so aktivne
<idioterna> ja, vem
<idioterna> sej laufam v hrib pa dol
<anny_> naredi preizkus
<idioterna> sam to petkrat na teden po 6.4km
<anny_> teci dve uri  ali dve uri in pol v enakomernem tempu
<anny_> če to zmoreš, imaš šanse
<idioterna> ja to mi znese pomoje mam okol 6:30
<anny_> odlično
<idioterna> mislm, laufu sm po poti spominov in tovaristva
<anny_> celi?
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> to je 32 km
<idioterna> ampak tam ni tekma
<idioterna> ja, pol pa se 11km hodil
<idioterna> od doma do tja pa nazaj
<anny_> tudi na tekmi tekmuješ sam s sabo
<anny_> je bilo to letos ali 10 let nazaj?
<idioterna> ja ne mislim to, pac ne mudi se ti, ustavs se za dalj casa
<idioterna> lansko leto
<idioterna> letos se ni blo pohoda
<anny_> ok
<anny_> pojdi na pohodu na celotno pot
<anny_> če zmoreš, ni panike :)
<idioterna> jah zmorem zihr, vprasanje kolk dni bom pol polomljen
<idioterna> moral bi prej zacet vec laufat
<anny_> 3 mesece prej
<anny_> bo dovolj
<anny_> 3x tedensko
<idioterna> ne, pred 9. majem
<idioterna> za pot spominov
<idioterna> to bo hmal
<anny_> aha
<anny_> za tam si pa že pozen
<idioterna> ne sej ne bom celo pot laufu
<idioterna> mogoce bom mal hodu pa mal laufu pa bo tut ok
<anny_> izpusti golovec
<anny_> moram Å¡ibat
<idioterna> tam je lih najbl lustn k je senca
<anny_> papa
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> povsod je senca
<anny_> na golovcu je samo 4 stopinje manj
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFzb3sz2Vww
<Seniorita> Spike Lee's "Wake Up" | Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Spike Lee has a message for you (and, yeah, it’s worth sticking around five minutes ’til the end). --------- ★ Join the political revolution at www.berniesan...«
<idioterna> tomorrow's another big day
<zdobbie_> Battlefield: New York
<zdobbie_> par miljonov phonebanking klicev so naredl
<zdobbie_> savage af
<CrazyLemon> a mi pošlje kdo mail?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jzZoGPtjGc je tut kul
<Seniorita> Affordable Housing in New York and Across America | Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<Seniorita> »“This is the wealthiest country in the history of the world. People should not be forced to live in dilapidated housing,” Sanders said afterward. https://ber...«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kam pa?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna drazen at ubuntu.si
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: jmš
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tnx
<msev-> spet sm pozabu prek kerga sm kupoval prek aliexpressa
<msev-> k mogoče bom v kratkem spet ponovil naročilo
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa moraš prek nekoga naročat? sj imaš paypal ...
<msev-> aliexpress ne podpira paypala
<msev-> pa nočm dt številke kartice k sm paranoid
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti nočeš dat nimaš pa nič proti če en drug da
<CrazyLemon> nisi paranoid sam len si
<msev-> ok
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tist k je dal je navajen na to že dolgo kupuje vrjetn tm. tko sm si opraviču svojo namero. :D
<msev-> no sj zj sm poskusu ebay sellerju dat offer
<msev-> če mi da cnej tko k na aliexpressu :D
<matjaz> si pa zrihtaj 2FA kartico
<CrazyLemon> visa electron je 20€
<CrazyLemon> pa daš gor koliko imaš namen porabit
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to :)
<zdobersek> mastercard je pa priceless
<CrazyLemon> </shameless_promo>
<upd> a je že kdo delal z http://orange.biolab.si/
<Seniorita> Orange Data Mining
<Seniorita> »Orange Data Mining Toolbox«
<metalcamp> upd, not yet. je pa na webcampu bil lightning talk o tem
<metalcamp> upd, http://video.webcamp.si/wc2016_it_orange_data_mining/
<Seniorita> Orange – Data Mining Fruitful & Fun - Webcamp
<upd> metalcamp, ty
<metalcamp> upd, imena predavatelja si žal nisem zapomnil. boš zagotovo našel kontakt med kiberpipino ekipo :)
<upd> da
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Čas med loginom in namizjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6471/cas-med-loginom-in-namizjem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Čas med loginom in namizjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43687#Comment_43687
<zdobersek> noice
<zdobersek> .calc 72 - 9
<zdobersek> 63 razlicnih dodatkov
<zdobersek> direktor zdr. doma Metlika
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Čas med loginom in namizjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43688#Comment_43688
<zdobersek> bruto placa 29338.7, dodatek 30502
<CrazyLemon> nice!
<zdobersek> najbrz bo napaka
<zdobersek> vse ostale cifre majo dve decimalki, ta pa nobene
<CrazyLemon> uu..systemd-analyze
<CrazyLemon> nice
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sam.. ne vem če bo to to
<CrazyLemon> meni recimo ne boota 4+ minute 4min 43.321s apt-daily.service
<dz0ny_> tud user units pokaže
<dz0ny_> recmo apt-daily :D pr men
<dz0ny_> tud tolk kaže
<dz0ny_> sam se ne pozna pr loginu
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak kaj ti pol to pomaga če je vse pomešano :D
<dz0ny_> bomo pa vidl kolk hitr disk ima na sploh
<CrazyLemon> critical-chain je bl uporaben IMHO
<CrazyLemon> smbd.service @49.939s +900ms
<CrazyLemon>     └─nmbd.service @23.859s +26.068s
<dz0ny_> 3050.2
<dz0ny_> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> ko bom velik bom direktor zdr. doma
<matjaz> takrat se ne bo treba ubadat z boot časi
<matjaz> :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sam programer moras bit :)
<dz0ny_> pa si kuj cez
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi zgubljal živce če lahko sediš v pisarni pa igraš farmville
<zdobersek> ce je pr tem dulencu napaka, pol je mozirje zmagu http://sprunge.us/RHgW
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jaz bi umrl od dolgcasa
<dz0ny_> well ce bi lahko doto igral :D
<dz0ny_> thats another story
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no vidiš :>
<zdobersek> http://sprunge.us/dOMG
<zdobersek> dOMG indeed
<zdobersek> kr junak, tale pomocnik
<zdobersek> v enem mescu je fasu 5886EUR dodatka za delovno uspesnost
<zdobersek> better formatting -- absolutno http://sprunge.us/KTjW
<zdobersek> relativno http://sprunge.us/jLFU
<zdobersek> to je sam za 2014 ...
<zdobersek> pol se mas reveze, k so nazaj vracal
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> a zj ste spremenil iz potresi.herokuapp.com v arso.herokuapp.com?0
<yang> kaj ga biksa neki ubuntu https://paste.debian.net/439384/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<dz0ny_> msev-: je tako
<dz0ny_> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @18.04.2016 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk1>    
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:56, Kulminacija: 11:02:20, Sončni zahod: 17:53:44
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 42min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-19
<upd> l
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/3im341/tifu_by_throwing_my_steak_out_a_window/#prclt-Tf48Ys2H
<pitastrudl> :D
<Seniorita> TIFU by throwing my steak out a window : tifu
<Seniorita> »Last night, my wife's boss from her brand new job invited us over for dinner. On the drive over, my wife reiterated many times to me just how...«
<zdobersek> ke mate zabice http://sprunge.us/LTfH
<napsy> lepe place
<napsy> 50k letno
<napsy> foo
<napsy> This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try again later.
<napsy> a je kak mirrir
<napsy> mirror?
<zdobersek> bom dal na pastebin
<zdobersek> nevermind, ne morem
<zdobersek> evo, tle sem dal https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/blob/analize-wip/podcrto-place-dodatki-javni-sektor-2010-2014/analize/output/prehodi_zaposlenih.txt
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/prehodi_zaposlenih.txt at analize-wip · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<zdobersek> napsy: ^
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<napsy> top :)
<napsy> bolani dodatki
<zdobersek> cak, tist mam dve drugi skripti
<zdobersek> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/blob/analize-wip/podcrto-place-dodatki-javni-sektor-2010-2014/analize/output/dodatki_absolutno.txt
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/dodatki_absolutno.txt at analize-wip · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/blob/analize-wip/podcrto-place-dodatki-javni-sektor-2010-2014/analize/output/dodatki_relativno.txt
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/dodatki_relativno.txt at analize-wip · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> zdej procesira podatke iz vseh let
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> in tale direktor iz metlike je ful priden
<napsy> vidim lol
<napsy> majo dodatke tko ko cela placa
<napsy> faking lopovi
<slax0r> to so mesecne bruto place?
<zdobersek> 2010 - 48606.65EUR, 2011 - 44317.79EUR, 2012 - 35270.14EUR, 2013 - 31880.04EUR, 2014 - 30800.73EUR
<zdobersek> grem glede na delovno mesto narest razvrstitev
<zdobersek> mah, ne morem
<zdobersek> k se sifre zaposlenih ponavljajo v razlicnih organih
<zdobersek> grem delat po zaposlenih
<pitastrudl> bashbashbashbashbashbash
<pitastrudl> js bi CrazyLemon dal za zupana kopra, povsod bi mel dobr internet pa velik kolesarskih stez
<pitastrudl> pol bi ga pa tožil ker je zanemaril dobavljivost štrudlov
<zdobersek> ME TLI KA
<zdobersek> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/blob/analize-wip/podcrto-place-dodatki-javni-sektor-2010-2014/analize/output/dodatki_absolutno_zaposleni.txt
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/dodatki_absolutno_zaposleni.txt at analize-wip · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Danes bo na Primorskem večinoma sončno. Pihala bo sprva šibka burja, ki se bo dopoldne krepila, popoldne pa slabela. Drugod bo dopoldne pretežno oblačno, ponekod v južnih krajih bo občasno deževalo. Popoldne se bo od severozahoda postopno zjasnilo. Pihal bo veter vzhodnih smeri, ki bo najizrazitejši v severovzhodni Sloveniji in bo zvečer ponehal. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 14 do 19, na Primorskem do 22 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo, ki jo bo več v vzhodni polovici Slovenije. Ponekod na Primorskem bo čez dan pihal jugozahodnik, drugod po Sloveniji pa veter vzhodnih smeri. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 0 do 5, na Primorskem do 9, najvišje dnevne od 16 do 20, na Primorskem do 22 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.6°C @19.04.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 44% vzhodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:13:11, Kulminacija: 11:05:13, Sončni zahod: 17:57:15
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> ej dz0ny_ v node-red-ui-ju mam nek "template" node kjer spreminjam css da pol barve pa to spreminjam...zanima me če lahko v css-u tut kj napišem da nebi blo uni kartic, k zj se vse v take kartice daje not
<dz0ny_> I have no idea waht node red is and how it works
<dz0ny_> tist je app k ma svoj dsl
<dz0ny_> tko da next person več vedu kot pa jaz
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl js če bi bil župan kopra js bi dal palme povsod okrog kopra
<pitastrudl> najs
<CrazyLemon> nevihta..yay
<zdobersek> BLOODY MUSLIMS http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/trije-drzavljani-savdske-arabije-obticali-v-snegu-na-veliki-planini.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Arabci obtičali v snegu. Gorske reševalce pričakali s čajem
<Seniorita> »Gorski reševalci so morali na pomoč trem državljanom Savdske Arabije, ki so se v večernih urah izgubili na poti na Veliko planino in obtičali v zametu. Namenjeni so bili v eno od koč, pot pa so iskali s pomočjo aplikacije Google zemljevidi.«
<pitastrudl> napoved pravi da ne bo dežja a nebo pravi drugače
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon tovje misli?
<pitastrudl> tvoje*
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl glej radar
<CrazyLemon> očitno je da prihaja shitstorm z jugo
<pitastrudl> god damnit
<pitastrudl> uhhhh
<pitastrudl> ops
<pitastrudl> sry dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: kaj si pa delal :D
<pitastrudl> za pomoc sem prosil
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> vec kot 1x
<CrazyLemon> liar
<CrazyLemon> liar
<pitastrudl> NO
<pitastrudl> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/5zKXz.gif
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny_> random http://i.imgur.com/vz0vuqt.png
<pitastrudl> ./idk2
<pitastrudl> damnit
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> fak
<zdobersek> Matthai: kolk je dela v Metliki? https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/blob/analize-wip/podcrto-place-dodatki-javni-sektor-2010-2014/analize/output/dodatki_absolutno_zaposleni.txt
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/dodatki_absolutno_zaposleni.txt at analize-wip · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<msev-> a to so se urili na veliki planini :D
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<pitastrudl> .roll php naprej,dljat docse,težit CrazyLemonu
<jabuk> dljat docse
<pitastrudl> ok
<Matthai> zdobersek, zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl fcker requested disconnect!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj kje
<CrazyLemon> " btw we are going to rename gnome-software from Software to "Ubuntu Software","
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> epic..E FCKIN PIC!
<CrazyLemon> release je v četrtek
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<zdobersek> w
<CrazyLemon> nek weird mail na info@
<slax0r> wtf
<msev-> a bom flaggan če bom tox uporabljal?
<zdobbie> by the balls!
<msev-> k en dev je ful security aware pa ga morm tm kontaktirat
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of khemonk.arc@gmail.com designates 2607:f8b0:400c:c05::242 as permitted sender)
<msev-> a bom mogu it na rectal check če bom šu kdaj v USA
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny_> msev-: to bos itak mogu it
<msev-> brodul, za ker projekt boš pa jasperja uporabljal? :D
<brodul> mam v diplomi
<brodul> v petek zagovajam
<brodul> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O-7dIRw2Z8
<Seniorita> Jasper room - YouTube
<msev-> ou yeah very cool
<msev-> a si kj dodal
<dz0ny_> brodul: bogi protoboard
<msev-> v samga jasperja notr
<brodul> dz0ny_: :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vem ja.. Å¡e vedno je weird
<CrazyLemon> ker očitno uporabljal gmail.com i.e. ni bot
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon  saved someone's life
<msev-> ej brodul a bi znal prek jasperja invokat nek drug python script da posluša ->  https://github.com/sammachin/AlexaPi ...sam zj raj o diplomi razmišljej :D
<Seniorita> GitHub - sammachin/AlexaPi: Turn a Raspberry Pi into an Alexa Client
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope..it was only a 'test' :D
<Seniorita> »AlexaPi - Turn a Raspberry Pi into an Alexa Client«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mogoče je pa test rešil zarad tebe
<dz0ny_> preplonkal :D
<brodul> dz0ny_: zakaj si ti smili protoboard? prevec zick? :D
<dz0ny_> ja, k pol ce je ze mal start ko premkanes par zick vse skupaj mal v kratek stik spravis
<dz0ny_> al pa dela vse skupaj kot da je yagi antena
<msev-> brodul, a je to prek esp8266+releja
<msev-> pa če se z mqttjem pogovarjajo :D
<brodul> dz0ny_: ja to je bil prototip
<brodul> sedaj sem polotal
<brodul> za kaj vec nisem mel casa
<brodul> msev-: ne hackam en protokol na 433 Mhz
<brodul> in mam 433 odajnik
<msev-> aja ql
<msev-> to je tut knjižnica ena za to bla vsaj za arduino
<msev-> a pol maš vse v jasperju notr al prek jasperja invokaš drug skript
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> aha res se bo s severozahoda zjasnilo
<zdobersek> dodatki relativno napram bruto placi, grupirani po zaposlenem https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/blob/analize-wip/podcrto-place-dodatki-javni-sektor-2010-2014/analize/output/dodatki_relativno_zaposleni.txt
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/dodatki_relativno_zaposleni.txt at analize-wip · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> dodatki absolutno, grupirani po organu https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/blob/analize-wip/podcrto-place-dodatki-javni-sektor-2010-2014/analize/output/dodatki_absolutno_organi.txt
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/dodatki_absolutno_organi.txt at analize-wip · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> dodatki relativno napram bruto placi, grupirani po organu https://github.com/ubuntu-si/analize-ijz/blob/analize-wip/podcrto-place-dodatki-javni-sektor-2010-2014/analize/output/dodatki_relativno_organi.txt
<Seniorita> analize-ijz/dodatki_relativno_organi.txt at analize-wip · ubuntu-si/analize-ijz · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to analize-ijz development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> lekarnarji everywhere
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje so grafi?!? we want pics!!
<zdobersek> na drugem kompu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pics pls!
<zdobbie> what why
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> lazy ass lemon
<slax0r> sicer bi lahko vse podatke samo v sql vrgel
<slax0r> pa si naj vsak po svoje grupira/sortira/whatever
<zdobbie> "Why are ballerinas always on their toes? Why dont they just find taller ballerinas?"
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> reasons
<zdobbie> slax0r: sej je ze v bazi
<zdobbie> it's called csv
<zdobbie> and I write some great queries in python
<zdobbie> the best, really!
<CrazyLemon> dude..you are such a query its unbelievable
<slax0r> quary?
<msev-> ja pix
<msev-> graphs
<msev-> graphana
<msev-> :D
<msev-> trollam
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> slabo
<zdobersek> se bo ze naucu!
<msev-> its a start
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny_> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas#limit
<dz0ny_> lahko en odpre pls
<zocky> Warning:
<zocky> You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time.
<zdobbie> Please make a short break reading the stuff you already got.
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> so kar na hard ukinl upstart :D
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ob upgrejdu ja :D
<[nitro]> dober dan... zanima kako kako deluje novi ubuntu 16.04 64 bit z nvidia grafiko ? a je kdo ze upgrejdal in je zadovoljen ? na netbook z intel mi dela superca ze par dni
<napsy_> uh
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/lppsf3d.jpg
<msev-> Borci! a gremo surgat!!!
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> loh bi sli kej ja
<idioterna> sam mislm da bom mel druzinske obveznosti prej
<msev-> zihr bom spet izpadu iz termina :D
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: R U READY
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ READY 4 WHAT
<Seniorita> New York Primary Results 2016 - The New York Times
<Seniorita> »Live election results, part of the 2016 presidential campaign.«
<idioterna> 4am
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: surge purge
<idioterna> bodo zacel rezultati letet not
<zdobbie_> shitshow in the making http://nypost.com/2016/04/19/54000-brooklyn-voters-vanish-ahead-of-primary-day/
<Seniorita> 54,000 Brooklyn voters ‘vanish’ ahead of primary day | New York Post
<Seniorita> »In a pre-primary bombshell, the city’s Board of Elections was pummeled with questions Monday about how 54,000 Democratic voters vanished from the rolls in Brooklyn. The voter rolls on April 1 showe…«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a uporabljaš kak electron app na 16.04?
<CrazyLemon> a ti delajo obvestila na tem appu?
<dz0ny_> Da, slack uporwbljam in tam delq
<dz0ny_> Tud z glowingbear dela
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Upgrade Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS This Thursday  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Gd8K0nCg3_Q/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ thats weird
<CrazyLemon> " therefore inherit Ubuntu's brain-damaged notifications " AMEN :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a še kr niso tist poštimal k si hotu
<msev-> da bi si za vreme neki naštimov
<msev-> al kko je že blo
<msev-> nevem zakaj se je že šlo
<CrazyLemon> msev- s tabo ne govorim dokler ne popraviš charseta
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/bs.png
<msev-> o neugodno
<msev-> spet moram it na #bnc4free
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<idioterna> ja nc
<idioterna> js bom ob osmih v gejmu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1eNpc7sFxI
<Seniorita> Ta teden: AK-47 Commercial - SPECIAL OFFER - YouTube
<msev-> Ql ob 8
<idioterna> jsm u gaemu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie_ pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> js tudi
<pitastrudl> no dej grem Å¡e js
<pitastrudl> nism lep cajt igral
<msev-> CrazyLemon, do you maybe know how do I change the encoding? And which one should I use? :)
<msev-> k nimam sumnikov zj :D
<msev-> oz pac ne vidte ce napisem sumnike
<msev-> :D
<msev-> čšž a zj vidte
<yang> vidmo
<yang> čšđž
<yang> đinđer
<msev-> supr
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo zjasnilo tudi v jugovzhodni Sloveniji. Zjutraj bo pretežno jasno, ponekod po nižinah bo nastala megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 0 do 5, na Primorskem, kjer bo še pihala šibka burja, do okoli 9 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno jasno, predvsem v vzhodni polovici Slovenije občasno zmerno oblačno. Ponekod na Primorskem bo popoldne pihal jugozahodni veter, drugod po Sloveniji pa veter vzhodnih smeri. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 16 do 19, na Primorskem do 21 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.3°C @19.04.2016 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:13:11, Kulminacija: 11:05:13, Sončni zahod: 17:57:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu Edition — Video Review  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iHVtKFgzYts/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-video-review
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-20
<idioterna> se 15 minut
<upd> a
<idioterna> bernie lost :\
<napsy> oh
<zdobbie> demokrati so se moral v NY registrirat 9. oktobra, da so loh vcerej volil
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> also related http://www.examiner.com/article/election-justice-usa-tells-independent-voters-to-cast-provisional-ballots
<Seniorita> Election Justice USA tells Independent voters to cast provisional ballots | Examiner.com
<Seniorita> »New York, NY - The citizen advocacy group, Election Justice USA, after filing a complaint in U.S.«
<zdobbie> od 9. oktobra naprej so pobrisal 60k registriranih demokratov
<zdobbie> tko da so se vcerej potem na sodisce cakal, da odloci, ce smejo ti izbrisani oddat glasovnice, k se vstejejo v rezultat kasneje, po tem, ko se zjasni situacija
<zdobbie> bernie je kr dost countyjev zmagu
<idioterna> ja, ta prazne
<jabuk1> M 1.3 > 31.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @20/04/2016 08:07:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.56+N,+13.09+E
<pitastrudl> rip murica
<zdobbie> da se da 9. oktober v kontekst
<zdobbie> to je blo par dni pred prvo debato demokratov, takrat so bli se vsi 4je v igri, pa Lawrence Lessig je hotu prit zravn
<zdobbie> tud 3 mesece pred prvi primaryjem v Iowi
<zdobbie> priv
<zdobbie> prvim
<zdobbie> and there was little Bern to be felt at that point
<msev-> a kdo od vs google music uporablja samo na free način
<msev-> torej kot locker za vašo musko, pa za poslušat internetni radio?
<CrazyLemon> js uporabljam google music kot music player
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<msev-> CrazyLemon, da si svojo musko gor vrtiš ane
<msev-> kaj je ta fora s plačevanjem
<msev-> a maš lahko zastonj
<msev-> a sam iz itunes lahko dodaš musko gor
<msev-> kar vrjetn pomeni da more biti legit kupljena? :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- fora s plačevanjem je da poslušaš karkoli je na google play music
<CrazyLemon> msev- daš lahko karkoli gor..čeprav js tega ne uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> js mam na telefonu muzko in poslušam sam lokalno
<msev-> a pač kr potegneš z diska notr v browser
<msev-> pa se lepo uploada
<msev-> kukr gdrive
<msev-> 50000 komadov maš lahko shranjenih baje
<CrazyLemon> msev- nič ne potegnem..reku sm ti da ne uporabljam tega
<CrazyLemon> imam lokalno na telefonu
<msev-> v teoriji te sprašujem
<msev-> kaj pa v 30 poizkusnih dneh a kar potgneš dol ti ostane :D
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje imam
<Matthai> kakšen server mi priporočate za nakup, za GIS sistem
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/4515411?hl=en
<Seniorita> How to use Google Play Music - Google Play Help
<Matthai> načeloma proračun ni problem
<CrazyLemon> proračun ni problem..hmm.. kaj pa tale kvantni računalnik? to je latest trend :p
<CrazyLemon> in ja..nimam pojma o gis sistemih :)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav včasih je bil tukaj en ki se je ukvarjaj z GIS
<CrazyLemon> ukvarjal*
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: odvisno od tega, a bo samo serviral al bo tudi računal
<Matthai> jaz mislim, da bo a začetku v glavnem serviral podatke
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pomoje ni kaj dosti za razmišljat, več rama in diska
<Matthai> 32 rama, 64?
<Matthai> disk bi pač vzel raid, kakšnih par tera?
<Matthai> aha, zdaj mi je sodelavec odgovoril, da bi v glavnem za računanje
<Matthai> da bo točk veliko, pa tudi LIDAR podatki
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.1°C @20.04.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53% zahodnik 4.7 m/s (16.9 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:29, Kulminacija: 11:05:01, Sončni zahod: 17:58:33
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 47min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> no excuses please
<CrazyLemon> ne sj grem
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kam
<CrazyLemon> standardni krog rižana - lazaret
<CrazyLemon> ali v umag
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog? :)
<msev-> pjt do socerba :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Winning Xubuntu 16.04 Community Wallpapers Are Beautiful  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Oj57sWSi1m0/winning-xubuntu-16-04-community-wallpapers-beautiful
<slax0r> jaz grem v umag, drug teden
<slax0r> v cet. se mi zdi
<slax0r> pridi na kafe :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r js sm bil večkrat v umagu..tebe pa ni bilo!
<CrazyLemon> msev- če grem v socerb pol moram čez italijo nazaj..kar mi pa ni najbl všeč
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sorry no :(
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a do nanosa je predaleč ane :D
<msev-> yang, a si se ti kj igral z rtlsdr donglom
<msev-> fajn bo k bojo podcasti v evropi tut na voljo za google music
<msev-> nevem kaj je fora da so to dal vn sam v USA najprej
<msev-> to pa res ni tak feature k bi nas evropejce zmotu :D
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: kak je phase3 ? ^^
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam pojma, samo po komentarjih na redditu nič posebnega
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: nisem niti teh se uspel prebrat, patch notes so pa kar hype
<zdobbie> so good https://www.facebook.com/100011779590230/videos/101729220229731/
<Seniorita> Claire Chamber | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Whoever edited this clip of Hillary's speech is amazing! LOL!«
<CrazyLemon> nič ni bilo od umaga...preveč piha na tistem koncu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 17.3°C @20.04.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 55% severozahodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:12:04, Kulminacija: 11:05:28, Sončni zahod: 17:58:52
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 46min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> brodul: kater adc uporabljaš?
<dz0ny_> kaj takega https://www.sparkfun.com/products/retired/9365
<CrazyLemon> sunki so bili 45kmh ! oziroma kako se že zdobbie izgovarja :>
<Seniorita> SparkFun Analog to Digital Stereo Converter Breakout - PCM1803A - BOB-09365 - SparkFun Electronics
<Seniorita> »BOB-09365: The PCM1803A is a high-performance, low-cost, 24-bit stereo analog-to-digital converter that can sample as high as 96k. The PCM1803A is a great choice for«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: do je se kr normaln
<zdobbie> to*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Agitator: Saj vem, saj vem..... :) Lubuntu in Xubuntu, namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja !CANON!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6472/saj-vem-saj-vem-lubuntu-in-xubuntu-namestitev-tiskalnika-in-skenerja-canon
<CrazyLemon> FFS!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Saj vem, saj vem..... :) Lubuntu in Xubuntu, namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja !CANON!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43689#Comment_43689
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] SigiSi: RE: Saj vem, saj vem..... :) Lubuntu in Xubuntu, namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja !CANON!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43690#Comment_43690
<upd> .help
<upd> .clap
<upd> :P
<CrazyLemon> japakajše!
<idioterna> ne vem
<upd> .everything
<upd> kwa nj jaz če je vse english :/
<CrazyLemon> kje je vse english?
<upd> my world
<Matthai> http://videolectures.net/live/
<Seniorita> Live | VideoLectures.NET - VideoLectures.NET
<CrazyLemon> .NET? no .TNX!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Agitator: RE: L/Xubuntu - namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja CANON  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43691#Comment_43691
<msev-> * Disconnected (Connection reset by peer)
<msev-> čak zakaj sm pa enkrat kao dol padu
<msev-> če mam bouncerja
<msev-> a neb mogu skoz gor ostat
<msev-> a ste vidl da sm dol padu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> da nas ne boš vsakič ko se diskonektaš spraševal
<CrazyLemon> uporabi
<CrazyLemon> /whois msev-
<CrazyLemon> .apt ubuntu-software
<jabuk1> lubuntu-software-center {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<jabuk1> ubuntu-software {xenial}
<CrazyLemon> .apt gnome-software
<jabuk1> gnome-software-common {xenial}
<jabuk1> gnome-software {xenial}
<CrazyLemon> yay for ubuntu smartasses
<matjaz> je že kdo menjal lcd na nexus 5ki?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sky[x]
<matjaz> nema njega
<matjaz> sej vse dela, samo je en proglem s cellular sigalom
<CrazyLemon> matjaz vem.. zakaj ne daš tistih nekaj evrov pa ti RAM ZAMENJA?
<CrazyLemon> zamenja*
<CrazyLemon> Naslednji novi paketi bodo ODSTRANJENI:
<CrazyLemon>   gnome-software ubuntu-software
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha
<CrazyLemon> torej ne moreš odstranit gnome-software
<matjaz> RAM? kdo je RAM?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz servis za LG
<CrazyLemon> !g RAM ljubljana
<Seniorita> RAM 2 d.o.o. http://www.ram2.si/
<CrazyLemon> pošlji jim mail pa prašaj jih koliko stane zamenjava
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da je mal tricky ker je sta dve plošči zlepljeni skupaj
<CrazyLemon> pač digitizer pa zaslon
<matjaz> to sem že fertik
<matjaz> vse dela
<matjaz> cellular signal pa pač ne
<msev-> in CrazyLemon kaj mi pove whois :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah preberi je bela cesta
<msev-> a če sm še na bouncer prvezan
<CrazyLemon> pa preberi dvakrat
<msev-> to mi piše da sm
<CrazyLemon> ne enkrat
<msev-> aaa signon ane
<msev-> 19 aprila
<CrazyLemon> aaa mogoče..mogoče pa ne!
<msev-> a pol sm od tkt skoz, lepa :D
<matjaz> dammit
<matjaz> na sredini backplatea je še en zatič
<matjaz> zdej dela
<matjaz> ffs
<Gregor3000> ne morem odkleniti sporočila od launchpad (delam z gpg4usb). pravi da ni ključa s tem in tem ID (kar je res). do sedaj sem generiral ključ, ga naložil na keyserver, pogledal prstni odtis in ga pre¸n¸esel v launchpad. nato mi je poslalo sporočilo, ki ga s svojim ključem ne morem odklenit. :-(
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 a to se samo igraš ali res potrebuješ šifrirana sporočila z launchpada? :)
<Gregor3000> meh v bistvu jih ne rabim, samo nekako bi podpisal Ubuntu code of conduct
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 si sledil https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Validation_on_Launchpad ?
<Seniorita> GnuPrivacyGuardHowto - Community Help Wiki
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Official Ubuntu 16.04 T-shirt Is Now Available to Buy  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mf4eVsYeSbg/official-ubuntu-16-04-t-shirt-now-available-to-buy
<Gregor3000> navodila vsebijejo dodatek ki je prenehal obstajat l. 2010. mislim da je morda čas za posodobitev wiki :-)
<Gregor3000> ah saj sporočilo dobim samo ga ne more odklenit.
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 kaj ti pa napiše'?
<CrazyLemon> pa kak dodatek ? edino kar rabiš je gpg --decrypt email.txt
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenga dodatka :)
<Gregor3000> pravi da nimam na voljo nobenega ključa s tem ID. kar je res.
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 torej..importaj zasebni ključ s tem IDjem?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Now Sells Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on a USB Stick  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FwnLZpiUk10/buy-ubuntu-16-04-usb-official
<Gregor3000> ja takega nimam. moj ključ ima drugačen ID....
<Gregor3000> saj to mi ni jasno kaj je narobe.
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 potem odstrani tisti ključ v launchpadu pa dodaj novega?
<idioterna> a se dons kej surga?
<Gregor3000> a da bi novega generiral?
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 ne..sej praviš da tvoj ključ ima drugačen ID
<CrazyLemon> torej tisti na launchpadu je star ključ oz. drug ključ ki ga nimaš več
<CrazyLemon> torej tistega izbrišeš in dodaš novega
<Gregor3000> izbrisal, dodal Å¡e enkrat fingerprint in isto... no private key with id E15CC0F91EC8A5B6 present in keyring
<Gregor3000> od kod oni dobijo ta ID? is fingerpirinta?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> zadnjih 8 znakov je ID
<CrazyLemon> 1EC8A5B6
<CrazyLemon> tole v tvojem primeru
<CrazyLemon> pa dodaj ta tvoj ključ v keyring
<CrazyLemon> oziroma preveri če je notri
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..hmm wait
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tvoj ID ima shitload znakov
<CrazyLemon> id je sestavljen iz 8ih znakov
<Gregor3000> hmmm moj jih ima 16
<CrazyLemon> evo
<CrazyLemon> pravkar dodal ključ
<CrazyLemon> dobil mail
<CrazyLemon> in ga decrypteal
<idioterna> no surge?
<idioterna> grem pa sam
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 a tebi ga ne gre samo odklenit ane?
<CrazyLemon> torej gpg --decrypt mail.txt ti ne dela?
<Gregor3000> kam si dodal ključ? na kateri strani? tukaj? https://launchpad.net/~username/+editpgpkeys
<Gregor3000> username je seveda tovj user
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 tam ja
<Gregor3000> in dodaš noter finger print?
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 ja..sam prej moraš public ključ poslat na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> prek keyringa
<CrazyLemon> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=crazylemon&fingerprint=on
<Seniorita> Search results for 'crazylemon'
<Gregor3000> velikost ključa?
<CrazyLemon> ni važna v tem primeru..ampak sm dal 4096
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 odpri passwords and keys / gesla in ključi
<CrazyLemon> tam greš na oddaljeno v meniju
<CrazyLemon> in nato izbereš keyring.ubuntu.com za sync
<CrazyLemon> in daš usklajevanje
<CrazyLemon> nato počakaš 10min da se zadeva sprocesira
<CrazyLemon> in dodaš fingerprint na tist page +editpgpkeys
<CrazyLemon> in nato dobiš mail..preveriš da ni čudnih znakov notri (js sm imel čudne znake zaradi formatiranja..stupid email client)
<CrazyLemon> in ga decrypteaš
<CrazyLemon> nič...brb
<Gregor3000> khm kateri znaki pa veljajo za čudne? + / =   ?
<Gregor3000> sem poskusil še s fingerprintom od public ključa p ami isto da neki levi ID
<Gregor3000> aj giv ap zaenkrat.... moram Å¡e kaj drugega naredit. bom poskusil na forumu...
<CrazyLemon> huh...danes so pa roke čist rdeče
<CrazyLemon> barva 2.0
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj..surge ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> +to
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you surgin'?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: RE: Čas med loginom in namizjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43692#Comment_43692
<upd> http://globalnews.ca/news/2650706/canada-to-introduce-pot-legalization-legislation-in-2017/
<Seniorita> Canada to introduce pot legalization legislation in 2017 - National | Globalnews.ca
<Seniorita> »The Liberal government announced Tuesday that it plans to introduce legislation legalizing marijuana in the spring of next year.«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9rDsc1Sx8M
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 16.04 Unity 8 - Music app - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu 16.04 Unity 8 Mir - Ubuntu Music app convergence demo. Ubuntu music app is the same app that runs on the phones and tablet«
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 10.km  Z od ČRNOMLJA @21/04/2016 01:45:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.6+N,+15.08+E
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo večinoma jasno, zjutraj bo marsikje možna slana. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 3, ob morju do 7 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno jasno, čez dan bo zapihal južni do jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 18 do 22 stopinj C.
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 5.4°C @20.04.2016 23:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% vzhodnik 0.88 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:06:45, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 17:58:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 52min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme horjul
<jabuk> ARSO: Vrhnika (310m): 6°C @20.04.2016 23:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% jugozahodnik 0.81 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:06:37, Kulminacija: 11:02:33, Sončni zahod: 17:58:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 51min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-21
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 9.km  Z od ČRNOMLJA @21/04/2016 01:45:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+15.09+E
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 4.2°C @21.04.2016 3:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% vzhodnik 1.33 m/s (4.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:06:45, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 17:58:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 52min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<zdobbie> everything's fine https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/4fqo91/chicago_board_of_elections_audits_chicago_votes/
<Seniorita> Chicago Board of Elections audits Chicago votes. In one precinct the actual tally was 56.7% in Bernie's favor. After count was manipulated by machine he lost with 47.5% of vote. A whopping 18.4% swing. (video) : SandersForPresident
<Seniorita> »It gets interesting around the 24 minute mark. video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSNTauWPkTc&sns=em In one example noted during video, 21...«
<zdobbie> just as planned http://www.thenation.com/article/new-york-had-the-second-lowest-voter-turnout-so-far-this-election-season/?nc=1
<Seniorita> New York Had the Second-Lowest Voter Turnout So Far This Election Season | The Nation
<Seniorita> »When you are only beating Louisiana, something is very wrong.«
<idioterna> IMO po teh fiascotih loh bernie switchne na independent pa premaga oba partyjaša
<zdobbie> naah
<zdobbie> Shillieju bo volivce jemal
<idioterna> ja, sure
<zdobbie> poj bo Trump zmagu
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> shilly threw her voters away herself
<zdobbie> and the fucks I would normally give are gone missing
<idioterna> mislm, tega folka ni mal
<idioterna> v new yorku jih je vec k polovica
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgOsu2PipmE
<Seniorita> Free, built-in VPN in Opera for computers - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Right in your browser. Now, you don't have to download VPN extensions or pay for VPN subscriptions to access blocked websites and to shield your browsing whe...«
<zdobersek> free, eh?
<CrazyLemon> free!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/auoClYYLvxo/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1604-lts-xenial-xerus.html
<Matthai> hoj, kdaj se dogovorimo za naš opendata meeting?
<idioterna> a ga loh mamo online?
<Matthai> lahko
<Matthai> lahko tukajle malo napišem: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/categories/programiranje
<Seniorita> Programiranje - Ubuntu.si Forum
<zdobersek> Matthai: ja, men je kul
<Matthai> pišem zdajle
<zdobersek> moram potem se poiskat racun za forum ... oy vey
<zdobersek> Jesenice Chainsaw Massacre http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/jesenican-z-motorno-zago-nad-policiste.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Jeseničan z motorno žago nad policiste
<Seniorita> »Policisti so se ukvarjali z nasilnežem, ki je najprej razgrajal doma, nato pa se brez veljavnega vozniškega dovoljenja odpeljal z avtom, s katerim se je zaletel v drevo. Po nesreči je odšel domov, kjer je policistom grozil z vključeno motorno žago. Ustavil se je šele po opozorilnem strelu policistov.«
<Matthai> "ustavil"
<Matthai> = padel mrtev na tla? :->
<zdobersek> "well you just brought a chainsaw to a gun fight!"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6473/opendata-skupina
<metalcamp> Matthai, zanimivo... prosim posharaj link, če bo online meetup
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VgrTfAJJMLs/ubuntu-16-04-download-new-features
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 16 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gKma9OIyyQA/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6474/ubuntu-16-04-lts-je-tu
<CrazyLemon> .stran facebook.com
<jabuk> facebook.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> ne dela!
<CrazyLemon> how will people know about 16.04 release!?!?!
<zdobersek> like they know about it now
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Flavors — See What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VtjNqPoSFIM/see-whats-new-ubuntu-16-04-flavors-screenshot
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) Available For Download, See What`s New [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jlyMM1p6c2A/ubuntu-1604-lts-xenial-xerus-available.html
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje... kaj so snap packages?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai programi ki laufajo znotraj containerja in omogočajo lažje in hitrejše posodabljanje
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bili tudi bl varni
<Matthai> aha, kakšen kontainer pa je? LXC?
<CrazyLemon> snappy je container..v bistvu ubuntu core
<CrazyLemon> laufa
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..lxc je osnova če se ne motim
<Matthai> dostop do česa pa ima? do diska oz home mape?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno do česa zahteva dostop.. osnovni dostop pa ne vem do česa je.. verjetno neki v homeu ja
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu snap package
<Seniorita> Build apps | Ubuntu developer portal https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: GNOME je v večji meri 3.18
<dz0ny_> wrong
<dz0ny_> it is 3.18
<dz0ny_> unity uporablja 3.20 libe
<dz0ny_> not gnome
<dz0ny_> ubuntu gnome
<dz0ny_> Matthai: bare container je
<dz0ny_> na osnovi apparmorja
<Matthai> hmm, a bodo potem nekoč vse aplikacije tekle v temu?
<dz0ny_> vse ne
<dz0ny_> take ki so spisane za container pa ja
<dz0ny_> recmo web chat app
<dz0ny_> cards game
<dz0ny_> vlc player
<dz0ny_> gnome dm > ne
<dz0ny_> unity > ne
<dz0ny_> systemd > ne
<Matthai> razumem, v bistvu "user" aplikacije, "sistemske" pa ne
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> Matthai: tko kot osx
<dz0ny_> `apt-get` is depreciated, they've moved to just plain `apt`
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^ tole si pozabu
<Matthai> kaj, se pravi samo apt install, apt search,...?
<Matthai> upam, da bo tudi debian sledil
<dz0ny_> da
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/itsFgT5.png
<dz0ny_> pa preveden ni :)
<Matthai> upgrade - Izvedix
<Matthai> zatipk
<Matthai> kaj pa purge je Å¡e?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ni vse na 3.18
<CrazyLemon> pa gnome-calendar je 3.20
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..purge je Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> vse je enako
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nautilus je 3.14
<CrazyLemon> torej..v večji meri 3.18 sounds about right
<dezman> A vsi čakate 16.04
<dz0ny_> we are early adopters
<dz0ny_> running on latest for months :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2016/04/21/firefox-default-browser-for-linux-users-ubuntu-new-snap-format-coming-soon/
<Seniorita> Firefox is the default browser for Linux users on Ubuntu, new snap format coming soon | Future Releases
<Seniorita> »At Mozilla, we strive to offer users a great experience based on transparency, choice and trust, and to make Firefox available across many platforms, devices ...«
<zdobersek> the privilege is unreal
<slax0r> js cakam 9
<slax0r> :P
<dezman> jest bom kr raje pocakal de bo download page updejtan
<slax0r> sicer mislim da bom kaksno leto se pocakal
<dezman> mene zelo zanima zdaj kako bo z amd gpu drijverji
<dz0ny_> slax0r: a ti je vsec upstart
<slax0r> sem trenutno na systemd
<dz0ny_> no pol je vse isto
<dz0ny_> dezman: fglrx is gone
<slax0r> dz0ny_: isto z?
<dezman> sej zato
<dz0ny_> slax0r: sam gcc se spremeni
<slax0r> med 8 in 9?
<dz0ny_> 8 in 9?
<slax0r> mam obcutek da govorima o razlicnih stvareh :P
<slax0r> js cakam na debian 9
<slax0r> ki bo verjetno naslednje leto, based on past releases
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> rec pol da ti je jessie vsec
<slax0r> odvisno kera
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu M10 Ubuntu Tablet Unboxing [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/n0uSloRMmU8/106812
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj želiš s tem linkom povedat? da bo tvoj browser za pr0n odslej firefox? :D
<msev-> kdaj bo real-life zbor ubuntu-si
<msev-> :D
<msev-> piknik
<CrazyLemon> msev- !g pok 2016
<msev-> free ubuntu t-shirts 4 everyone
<Seniorita> New 3cha Oh Oh vs Pok po na remix 2016 - By dy bek 2016 - Cover ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgzfIcQiTZg
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah.. pri kiberpipi so škrti.. nič ne dajo 4 free :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- http://doodle.com/poll/kqmhdr42nc3c28bg
<Seniorita> Doodle
<msev-> a to je to :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- novica bo enkrat drug teden
<CrazyLemon> do takrat pa je to to ja
<msev-> very open such picnic much code
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a slučajn kdo ve ker syncing software uporablja owncloud v backendu
<msev-> (k je baje zanič za velke datoteke pa tko)
<msev-> da zgubiš datoteke
<matjaz> ziher imajo kaj svojega
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je owncloud open source lahko hitro ugotoviš kaj uporabljajo
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/owncloud/ubuntu-snap
<Seniorita> GitHub - owncloud/ubuntu-snap
<CrazyLemon> kmalu!
<Seniorita> »Contribute to ubuntu-snap development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<msev-> pomoje tole https://www.csync.org/
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, pwncloud: https://blog.hboeck.de/archives/880-Pwncloud-bad-crypto-in-the-Owncloud-encryption-module.html
<dz0ny_> or https://www.seafile.com/en/home/
<Seniorita> Seafile
<msev-> a to je eno in isto?
<msev-> seafile oz cfile?
<msev-> https://open365.io/
<Seniorita> Create the first open source cloud with LibreOffice online
<Seniorita> »Open365 is an all-in-one productivity suite powered by the open source community that focuses on privacy.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Mozilla Firefox Will Support Ubuntu’s New Snap Package Format  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JB8BZiTUclA/firefox-ubuntu-snap-package
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYHOvuEHyAQ
<Seniorita> Wil Wheaton speaks to the 2016 USA Science and Engineering Festival - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I spoke to the USASEF about putting Art into STEM to make STEAM, encouraging young people to stay curious and engaged in science and engineering, and the abs...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/DapperLaughsFans/videos/1023415927752997/      NSFW :D
<Seniorita> Dapper Laughs | Facebook
<Seniorita> »"The Dildo Drone" - Is now a thing, and it's absolutely cracked me up. Check this bird out, She Knows.(Credit: Dildoeverything)«
<Gregor3000> CrazyLemon: včeraj ni šel podpis, ker sem ga odklepal z javnim ključem namesto zasebnega. pri tem sem bil prepričan da imam zasebnega (gpg4usb ni izrecno rekel da sem si izvozil javnega). v glavnem večji WTF?! je da sem si poslal kriptirano sporočilo na šiht in je bilo prokirano ker je "Access denied! Message is encrypted. This is against the company policy." ali nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 gpg --list-secret-keys
<Gregor3000> Človek bi pričakoval v teh časih da je enkripcija nujna ampak... včasih si mislim, kaj bi bilo če bi kdo vdrl...
<Matthai> lol: https://www.facebook.com/DapperLaughsFans/videos/1022080574553199/
<Seniorita> Dapper Laughs | Facebook
<Seniorita> »When your mates mum is a MILF.. Cracked me up!(Credit LADS BANTER )«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: A Quick Look At Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CYnpxpkcnIg/a-quick-look-at-ubuntu-mate-1604-lts.html
<CrazyLemon> .aptf libvidstab1.0
<CrazyLemon> .apt libvidstab1.0
<CrazyLemon> nothing..srsly jabuk
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/04/uk-secret-police-surveillance-bulk-personal-datasets/
<Seniorita> UK secret police are indiscriminately spying on millions of innocent people | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »New docs revealed by court order show staggering surveillance by MI5, MI6, GCHQ.«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/723175460482482177
<Seniorita> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Najlepš pa k hraniš otroka pa se igraš njami ide auto garaža njamaa. Sam k je klipan star 29 pa te usi čudn gledaju tuki na bureku Olimpija."
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<yang> Prince je umrl
<yang> R.I.P.
<CrazyLemon> zlatkoc fix your connectioni
<CrazyLemon> connection*
<idioterna> looks like he heard you!
<pitastrudl> kek
<dz0ny_> msev-: neki zate https://events.google.com/io2016/schedule?sid=bed50c09-0cef-e511-a517-00155d5066d7#day1/bed50c09-0cef-e511-a517-00155d5066d7
<Seniorita> How to build a smart RasPi Bot with Cloud Vision and Speech API - Google I/O Schedule
<Seniorita> »Cloud Vision API and Speech API let you take advantage of fully-trained machine learning models from Google. These technologies enable the powerful search behind Google Photos, and voice search in the mobile Google App. In this session we will learn how to build a smart RaspberryPi robot that can detect faces, objects, and follow voice commands using these APIs.«
<dz0ny_> tango bo zgleda launchan
<dz0ny_> pa navijajo za firebase
<CrazyLemon> whats firebase
<zdobbie> what
<zdobbie> no
<CrazyLemon> still there :>
<zdobbie> kkk
<zdobbie> on k too manny
<zdobbie> same goes for the n-ies
<CrazyLemon> hmm!
<zdobbie> mystery mystifies!
<zdobbie> TIL of the .hhc extension
<CrazyLemon> [21:27:27] * #ubuntu-si Banlist: Thu Apr 21 21:22:30 2016 *!*zlatkoc@93-103-138-178.dynamic.t-2.net##fix_your_connection CrazyLemon!~crazy@2a00:ee2:6000:800::1
<CrazyLemon> kako?!?
<zdobbie> through the power of anarchy
<zdobbie> zdobbie has changed mode: -b *!*zlatkoc@93-103-138-178.dynamic.t-2.net
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie preveri /mode #ubuntu-si +b
<zdobbie> empty!
<CrazyLemon> the love in this chan!
 * zdobbie slaps CrazyLemon over the head with his front wheel
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/04/how-hackers-eavesdropped-on-a-us-congressman-using-only-his-phone-number/
<Seniorita> How hackers eavesdropped on a US Congressman using only his phone number | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »SS7 routing protocol also exposes locations, contacts, and other sensitive data.«
<e1e> hej
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kej?
<CrazyLemon> e1e trenutno kr v redu.. boljše kot čez dan ko mi je bilo rahlo slabo
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa ti? si že preizkusila mate 16.04?
<e1e> CrazyLemon js mam tud neke zdravstvene probleme, trenutno je kr ok
<e1e> CrazyLemon preizkusla sem Mate v VirtualBoxu, ne pa Å¡e na disku, verjetno ta vikend
<CrazyLemon> e1e torej..kaj boš zdaj prevajala ko si končala mate? lahk ti js kej predlagam :p
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIwLVqA0uUI
<Seniorita> HONNE - Someone That Loves You (ft. Izzy Bizu) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »..soulful song.. • Download: https://smarturl.it/SomeoneThatLovesYou • Subscribe for more: http://bit.ly/labellemusique • Meet HONNE and Izzy Bizu • “Someone...«
<CrazyLemon> so awesome!
<e1e> CrazyLemon sej je Å¡e sigurn kaj kar bi rabl prevest za mate... zakaj bi kej drugega?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-YsSL65quM humwheeeee
<Seniorita> Humvees failed airdrop - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> a tko humveeje reciklirajo al kako?
<e1e> CrazyLemon Kaj bi pa predlagu?
<CrazyLemon> e1e dosti tega..recimo zaenkrat ni nobenga (vsaj js ne vem če je kdo) ki prevaja xfce
<CrazyLemon> ali pa lxde
<CrazyLemon> /lxce
<CrazyLemon> pa recimo e1e če si zares zainteresirana.. ubuntu slovenija potrebuje enga koordinatorja/koordinatorico *cough* za prevode :D
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwKwnLdUTtI
<Seniorita> Son Scares His Father Over & Over Again! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> yo..1%er
<CrazyLemon> deop
<zdobbie> ooh
<e1e> CrazyLemon js bi kr ostala pri MATE in mogoče več naredla na prepoznavnosti? Nevem še kako sicer...
<CrazyLemon> e1e kot želiš.. prepoznavnost MATEa.. hmm nič mi ne pade na pamet.. no vsaj nič pametnega :D
<e1e> haha torej neki že pol?
<CrazyLemon> neki že ja :D
<e1e> a ni za javnost?
<CrazyLemon> e1e neumnosti včasih niso za javnost ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak nekaj kar ni neumnost.. lahko recimo ali narediš kakšne video vodiče za mate
<e1e> se mi je zdel ja ;)
<CrazyLemon> lahko napišeš kakšne krajše članke za mate
<CrazyLemon> ala triki/nasveti
<CrazyLemon> sj neki oseb mamo na fb/twitterju/g+
<CrazyLemon> tko da boš nek krog gledalcev/bralcev dosegla
<CrazyLemon> za začetek recimo lahko napišeš kaj je novega v mate 16.04
<CrazyLemon> pa upam da se zavedaš kaj je moj namen
<CrazyLemon> da mam js manj dela :D
<e1e> to bi lahko ja, sicer še nism nikol pisala člankov, za videje pa nevem, bi bli brez zvoka lol
<CrazyLemon> no..lahk js posnamem zvok.. "to je meni..ona je zdej kliknila na meni..zdaj smo v meniju" haha
<CrazyLemon> e1e no če želiš poskusit pisat članke povej..ti naredim račun pa preveriš če je to nekaj kar ti odgovarja :)
<e1e> torej morm tak dobr napisat, da bojo vsi hotl MATE uporablat ;) lol
<CrazyLemon> današnja novica po podatkih facebooka je zaenkrat dosegla ~900 oseb
<CrazyLemon> tko da..recimo da bi dosegla 300-400 je to kr nekaj oseb ki morda niso poskusile matea pa bodo mogoče po tvojih člankih :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e no..z enim člankom tega ne boš dosegla :D
<e1e> uh spomnu si me, da morm na fb še it dans, nism bla tam že vsaj pol leta lol
<CrazyLemon> a imaš reminder da greš vsakih 6 mesecev na fb? :D
<e1e> pomoje še dle nism/nebi bla, sam nekaj oseb se morm zahvalit, pa drugač grem res sam, če ma kdo od "prijatlov" rd pa mu/ji ne morm drugač čestitat lol
<e1e> nekako sm zgubla zanimanje za fb, ko so začel selekcionirat, kaj oni mislijo, da bi js rada vidla, pa igr ne igram več tam, tak da sm zdej sam še na twitterju
<CrazyLemon> ma js večinoma kar uporabljam facebook je za ubuntu slovenija, da preverim kaj se dogaja na obali, da pošiljam slike muck nečakinji in.. to je to v bistvu
<CrazyLemon> twitter uporabljam samo za sledenje novicam in za taksista ibrota
<CrazyLemon> no pa za ubuntu.si
<e1e> js ne sledim tak velikim, pa bolj je motošportno obarvano :p za druge stvari mam pa liste narejene, se mi zdi bolj pregledno, pa odvisno kaj me takrat zanima
<CrazyLemon> madona..ti pa maš res rada tale motošport :D
<CrazyLemon> a voziš motor?
<e1e> ja itak, da mam rade, kmal bo že 20 let od kar sm začela gledat f1, čeprav zdej gledam velik več stvari, ko takrat še sploh niso obstajale oz. me takrat niso zanimal tak
<e1e> ne, nimam motorja, oz kakšne pretirane želje, da bi ga vozla
<CrazyLemon> 20 let f1? a to si ravno gledala zlate čase schumacherja?
<e1e> ja (nevem, če so bli ravno zlati), ampak nism nikol zanj navijala
<CrazyLemon> jah bl zlati kot trenutni časi! </black_humour>
<CrazyLemon> za koga pa če ne za schumacherja?
<e1e> button, heidfeld, raikkonen, glock, rosberg, hulkenberg...meni najbolj pomembni skozi leta
<CrazyLemon> ampak oni so vsi mladi..razn raikkonena :D
<CrazyLemon> pa button tudi ni več rosno mlad :D
<e1e> pa heidfeld, pa glock tud ne, njiju sploh ni več v f1 lol
<e1e> to pomeni, da od začetka sploh nism za nobenga navijala...
<CrazyLemon> js sm vedno navijal za zmagovalce..večinoma je to bil schumacher :p
<e1e> hehe, meni ponavadi tisti niso (bli) všeč, ko se preveč jih poveličuje al pa sam zarad tega, ker so na vrhu
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja da ti niso všeč :D no sej tudi meni ni bil všeč hamilton ko je bil dobr :D oh..pa vettel njega pa res ne prenesem
<e1e> hehe, ja men noben od niju ni všeč...
<e1e> všeč mi je stavek, "ko je bil dobr"... men nikol ni bil všeč še iz gp2 ne
<CrazyLemon> no.. en čas je bil nepremagljiv
<CrazyLemon> tko kot vettel
<CrazyLemon> kako je zdaj pa pojma nimam..že neki časa ne sledim f1
<e1e> večkrat je že mel več sreče kot pameti in mu vseen uspel dobr rezultat, sam zmagu že pa ni vsaj 6 dirk :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/21/fbi-paid-over-1-3-million-to-unlock-san-bernardino-iphone/
<Seniorita> FBI paid over $1.3 million to unlock San Bernardino iPhone
<Seniorita> »Your tax dollars at work.«
<CrazyLemon> http://imgsrc.hubblesite.org/hu/db/images/hs-2016-13-a-print.jpg
<CrazyLemon> moje novo ozadje!
<CrazyLemon> nč..dovolj za danes
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-22
<upd_> nick upd
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> dude..
<slax0r> zlatkoc: get your shit together
<BigWhale> Dan
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> lateish
<napsy> relative
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @22.04.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 80% severovzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:03:57, Kulminacija: 11:01:23, Sončni zahod: 17:58:48
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 54min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> kok se obnese 16.04?
<zdobbie> is it ... snappy?
<napsy> do tell more
<napsy> a so presaltal na snappy?
<CrazyLemon> niso nc presaltal
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa instaliras snape
<zdobbie> he killed Dumbledore tho
<zdobbie> "Za komentiranje se prijavite ali pa se vpišite." sounds like the same thing to me
<CrazyLemon> well i guess you dont know the difference then
<zdobbie> o lej, se kr mam racun na ubuntu.si
<napsy> a js sm se vedno forum admin? :)
<napsy> morm prav pogledat
<zdobbie> napsy: mal kasnej, prosim, ce prideva oba skup gor, loh streznik dol pade
<napsy> aja tako je to
<CrazyLemon> look at him..trying to be funny and all that
<CrazyLemon> keep trying buddy..sooner or probably later you'll be a bit funnier than now
<napsy> a, sm se kr admin :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..mogoče ne dolgo :D
<napsy> al pa tut .. who knows :)
<CrazyLemon> boš kr bil 'član ubuntu.si' :D
<napsy> mislim da mas typo
<napsy> 'admin clan ubuntu.si' si verjetno mislu
<napsy> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha...ne kr clan ubuntu.si ker si security risk :p
<napsy> eh ne poslusat nsa
<CrazyLemon> happy earth day!
<msev-> back to ya
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43693#Comment_43693
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 16.10 Codename Revealed: Yakkety Yak  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8Z20G7KHsFc/ubuntu-1610-codename-revealed-yakkety.html
<CrazyLemon> yakkety yak..mark you effin weirdo
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yak| Jure za precednika
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yuck | Jure za precednika
<CrazyLemon> you just want your name up there don't you..you attention whore you
<zdobbie> mhm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43694#Comment_43694
<msev-> heal the world :D make it a better place...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.4°C @22.04.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 65% severozahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:08:07, Kulminacija: 11:04:38, Sončni zahod: 18:01:09
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 53min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a uživaš v novem lts-u :D
<msev-> js bom pa počakal mal :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- ni nekih hudih sprememb :)
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da je progress bar zdaj fugly
<msev-> loh si daš panel dol
<msev-> da maš win7 style
<msev-> :D
<msev-> oz unity dock
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj? win7 nima launcherja
<msev-> ja sam bl podobn zgleda
<msev-> :D
<msev-> A ti boš unity4life
<msev-> neboš nč hoppal po desktop okoljih
<msev-> no sj phoronix je zj zmeru in je kao unity najbolš
<msev-> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-xenial-skldesk&num=2
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 16.04 Intel Graphics: Unity, Xfce, KDE, LXDE, GNOME, MATE, Openbox - Phoronix
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<msev-> pač glede grafike zgleda :D
<CrazyLemon> pokaži to dz0ny_ju
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: I care about usability not that 4fps difference
<dz0ny_> difference needs to be at three-sigma to be me caring about it
<CrazyLemon> you are just being silly now!
<dz0ny_> boy
<msev-> oboje je fail
<msev-> cinnamon ali mate ftw
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> boii
<msev-> ker npr mate si lahko preurediš da zgleda kot unity
<zdobersek> u callin me m8?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install GNOME 3.20 In Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 (Xenial Xerus)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/60aIXl62Z4c/how-to-install-gnome-320-in-ubuntu.html
<upd> yey končno imam 8GB rama :D
<napsy> \o/
<Matthai> upd, a si swap povečal :-)
<upd> heh tist je bil že do fulla
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Is This Really The New Ubuntu Codename? (Answer: Yes)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0g49KYlVTb8/ubuntu-16-10-called-yakkety-yak
<CrazyLemon> V Ankaranu je zaradi prometne nesreče zaprta Vinogradniška pot.
 * CrazyLemon was just there
<CrazyLemon> tile italijani res ne znajo vozit ffs
<zdobersek> Radio Le-mon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek live news lémön
<CrazyLemon> ker sm bil tam cca. minuto po tem
<CrazyLemon> dva italijana na tleh
<CrazyLemon> en krvav okoli ust
<CrazyLemon> drugi v Å¡oku
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> ti si k nightcrawler
<CrazyLemon> who dat
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa itak italijan je tisti ki ju je zbil po tleh oziroma italijanka
<zdobersek> .yt nightcrawler trailer
<jabuk1> Nightcrawler TRAILER 1 (2014) - Jake Gyllenhaal Crime Drama HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1uP_8VJkDQ
<CrazyLemon> so..daycrawler?
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..zgleda ok film
 * CrazyLemon bookmarks
<CrazyLemon> nič..tour of croatia kliče...pravi da časti kosilo
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je dons ucka?
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> lol
<zdobbie> helikopter jim je panelne ograje pometal na cesto
<idioterna> komu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie je ja..
<zdobbie> na ucki
<idioterna> aja na dirki?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.extremevital.com/sl/novice/akcija-ob-nakupu-1-gela-sis-vam-drugega-podarimo-n-250.html
<Seniorita> Novice | AKCIJA: Ob nakupu 1 gela Sis vam drugega podarimo | Trgovina Extremevital [Slovensko]
<Seniorita> »Novice | AKCIJA: Ob nakupu 1 gela Sis vam drugega podarimo - Trgovina s �portno opremo Extremevital«
<CrazyLemon> če uporablja kdo gele
<idioterna> ja za tusirat
<CrazyLemon> a to je ta energizing shower o katerem toliko berem?
<idioterna> dunno
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Use WhatsApp On Your Linux Desktop With Whatsie  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/S-CE3B9AisY/use-whatsapp-on-your-linux-desktop-with.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXdVPLj_pIk
<Seniorita> A Social Life | Award Winning Short Film | Social Media Depression - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Are you living the life that you post? A Social Life is a short film about a career driven woman named Meredith who's living the life she's always dreamed of...«
<CrazyLemon> from a fellow lemon
<msev-> Lol
<CrazyLemon> rabim kak predlog za ogled filma.. a je bilo kaj pametnega releasano zadnje čase?
<idioterna> mhm, citizen kane
<CrazyLemon> a je bluray rip?
<idioterna> pomoje je ja
<CrazyLemon> sej za citizen kane itak več ne veljajo avtorske pravice
<idioterna> they do
<idioterna> k je ameriski
<idioterna> disney legislation keeps the copyright going
<CrazyLemon> disney mafija
<msev-> Buggz has control
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a titanik si gledu
<pitastrudl> baje je dobr
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tvoje baje mi zveni kot da ga nisi gledal
<CrazyLemon> js pa vem da si ga gledal in jokal zravn
<CrazyLemon> like a baby
<CrazyLemon> torej pravite da ste useless in da bi mogu poguglat zadevo.. k
<pitastrudl> ja sm joku
<pitastrudl> in kaj zdej
<pitastrudl> sej veš da ko režeš limone da se jočeš
<pitastrudl> ker sok Å¡prica povsod
<pitastrudl> so polne limone
<pitastrudl> rade Å¡pricajo
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hail caesar
<jabuk1> Hail Caesar |11 May 1994 100 min| Comedy
<jabuk1> Caesar is a would-be rock star. But for now, he works at a pencil eraser factory. Soon he falls in love with the owner's daughter. In order to get her, he bets with the old man that he can ...
<jabuk1> IMDB:3.3/10 (654 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 2.2/5 482 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109969
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hail, caesar
<jabuk1> Hail, Caesar! |05 Feb 2016 106 min| Comedy, Mystery
<jabuk1> A Hollywood fixer in the 1950s works to keep the studio's stars in line.
<jabuk1> IMDB:6.7/10 (29,702 glasov) | Tomato: 7.1/10 255 reviews (users: 2.9/5 33679 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475290
<CrazyLemon> 7/10..i'll take it
<msev-> a bi šu kdo zj že gikat
<pitastrudl> JA
<pitastrudl> al pa ne
<pitastrudl> nevme
<netkat> install gentoo:D http://www.su-tesla.space/2016/04/gentoo-tesla-t2-edition.html
<Seniorita> su - tesla: Gentoo Tesla - T2 Edition
<CrazyLemon> netkat //whois hemera
<CrazyLemon> to je ta tip :)
<netkat> :)
<netkat> My 5 second 0-60 will be faster than your 5 second 0-60!
<msev->    for(int i = 0; i < map(val, 0, 1023, 0, PixelCount); i++){
<msev->      strip.SetPixelColor(i, strip.Color(i*4, PixelCount - i, 0)); //Without blue flash
<msev->     }
<msev-> a sta tedva i-ja unrelated?
<msev-> ta v for z unim v strip.Setpixelcolor
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haWZnwFqDkQ
<Seniorita> Clairity – Don’t Panic (Coldplay Cover – Official Audio) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Buy Now on iTunes! http://republicrec.co/ClairityDontPanic As Seen in X-Men: Apocalypse trailer: https://youtu.be/mnu06cIUpMs Visit Clairity's official websi...«
<CrazyLemon> ta dva? katera dva?...6 i-jev je..in vsi so i
<msev-> ja sj
<msev-> pač v takmu oklepaju ()
<msev-> in uni v {}
<msev-> to me zanima če so povezani
<msev-> k un gor v for loopu je sam za iteracijo ane
<msev-> kar pomen da gre od 0-neskončno
<msev-> sam un spodj je pa pixel indeks
<msev-> ki pa ne gre tko
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne gre od 0 do neskončno
<CrazyLemon> sj imaš pogoj tam napisan
<CrazyLemon> i < map(val, 0, 1023, 0, PixelCount)
<msev-> seprav gre do pixelcount
<CrazyLemon> i bo šel do točke dokler je še vedno manjši kot ta funkcija map(...)
<CrazyLemon> karkoli že ona vrne
<msev-> a aha kul
<msev-> pač input je številka z zgornjo mejo 1023
<msev-> torej od 0 do 1023
<msev-> ki se pol mapira na od 0 do 60
<msev-> zj bom pa poizkusu barvo not dt moram tole preštudirat da bo k mavrica - https://github.com/Makuna/NeoPixelBus/wiki/FAQ-%236
<Seniorita> FAQ #6 · Makuna/NeoPixelBus Wiki · GitHub
<Seniorita> »NeoPixelBus - Adafruit enhanced NeoPixel support library«
<msev-> zj sm dojel hvala CrazyLemon
<msev-> sam prebrat mi moraš kodo pa razumem
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.technobuffalo.com/2016/04/21/android-n-preview-launches-for-non-nexus-smartphone/
<Seniorita> Android N preview launches for non-Nexus smartphone!
<Seniorita> »Google is making good on rumors to bring its Android N preview to non-Nexus devices.«
<CrazyLemon> da faq google..za xperio da vn android N za nexus 5 pa ne?!?
<CrazyLemon> wtf google!
<zdobbie> riot!!!
<zdobbie> o lej http://home.trainingpeaks.com/athlete/workout/NRBL2PXRBPHOK4KI72WTJPY5YA
<Seniorita> Activity | TrainingPeaks
<idioterna> kudos
<CrazyLemon> you want me to believe da si šel v hrib 25km/h pri 28°C?
<CrazyLemon> come on son
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne?
<zdobbie> oy fucking vey
<zdobbie> not sem se su logirat, in gledam, kaj sem 4 leta nazaj pocel
<idioterna> a si nazadoval? :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..that makes more sense
<idioterna> nc no js grem spat
<idioterna> ajde
<CrazyLemon> 2012
<zdobbie> ouch http://tpks.ws/SlLb
<Seniorita> Activity | TrainingPeaks
<zdobbie> to je blo en dan prej
<zdobbie> pol pa petek SLAM http://tpks.ws/s8QQ
<Seniorita> Activity | TrainingPeaks
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu pamet: če odstraniš imagemagick odstraniš tudi bluez-cups cups cups-filters hplip imagemagick indicator-printers printer-driver-gutenprint printer-driver-hpcups printer-driver-postscript-hp printer-driver-pxljr printer-driver-splix
<CrazyLemon> why in the world?!
<zdobbie> oh, fun times
<zdobbie> ko bi se mi se dal tolk vozit ...
<CrazyLemon> you wouldnt be so fat
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> sem si lepo pisu, septembra 2012 sem prisu pod 69kg
<CrazyLemon> such pro
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgamQigWcAIElLb.jpg
<CrazyLemon> his hands look...small
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<e1e> hello
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: that's the second joke
<zdobbie> !g donald trump short fingers
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo donald trump short fingers donald trump short fingers
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i know..i just stated the obvious
<CrazyLemon> živjo e1e
<e1e> zdravo CrazyLemon Kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e kr v redu..ti?
<e1e> CrazyLemon tud vredu, sam muzika zuni me moti... to je moj najmanj priljubljen vikend v letu, glasna glasba do poznih nočnih ur...
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj pa mate tam?
<e1e> CrazyLemon dans je šentrock...trenutno se neki fejst bobnov sliši, pa nevem kaj še... jutri bo pa narodno zabavna glasba, kar je še slabš, ker še petje slišiš
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu da ste vsi ljubitelji motošporta tudi ljubitelji rocka... očitno ni tako :D
<e1e> js nimam rada glasne muzike, ni važn kakšna je... mi je pa všeč rock (včasih), sam to ne pomeni, da bi ga ful naglas poslušala
<e1e> medtem, ko se zvokov motorjev lažje navadim in s tem nimam problemov, če ne prej po nekaj krogih :p
 * CrazyLemon hvaležen ker živi daleč od glasne muzike \o/
<dz0ny_> in dirkalne proge I asssume
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj se gleda
<matjaz> vikinge
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pr0n.. nic novega v bistvu.. razn hail caesar
<CrazyLemon> sam je bl tko no..nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> oh..danes je bil TBBT
<matjaz> pa blacklist, vikingi in legends of tomorrow
<matjaz> spet faking zaostajam :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> ma blacklist je že mal dolgočasen
<CrazyLemon> še sreča da bo kmalu konec
<CrazyLemon> 11.22.63 mi je bil kul
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je tist stone head notri
<matjaz> to Å¡e nisem pogledal
<CrazyLemon> matjaz priporočam :)
<matjaz> mam pa dolstegnjeno
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zakaj dolsteguješ? popcorntime it
<matjaz> mam jest svoj netflix, pa se mora dolstegnit
<CrazyLemon> bl slab je pol ta tvoj netflix
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> en čas sem rabil, da vse dela kot mora
<matjaz> zdej se mi tud dotaknit ni treba, pa se vse samo dol vleče, posortira, podnapise stegne
<CrazyLemon> en čas boš še rabu da ne rabiš dol dat :p
<matjaz> boom done
<matjaz> rabim podnapise
<matjaz> mislim, jaz ne, ostali pa
<CrazyLemon> MHM
<CrazyLemon> a maš rss downloader?
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..ti parseaš partis.. ojej :D
<matjaz> tudi, večino pa prek irca
<CrazyLemon> prek irca? a si na kakem kanalu kjer objavljajo releasee?
<matjaz> !g aurodl irssi
<Seniorita> autodl-irssi download | SourceForge.net https://sourceforge.net/projects/autodl-irssi/
<matjaz> to
<matjaz> https://github.com/autodl-community/autodl-irssi
<Seniorita> GitHub - autodl-community/autodl-irssi: A community-driven fork of autodl-irssi
<Seniorita> »A community-driven fork of autodl-irssi«
<matjaz> oz. to
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak moraš bit na kanalu kjer objavljajo te linke ane?
<matjaz> seveda
<matjaz> trackerji imajo svoje postavljeno
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<CrazyLemon> very cluttersih
<matjaz> not really, vse laufa, v dnevni pa RPi priklopljen na strežnik na nizozemskem
<matjaz> pa se vse lepo streama
<matjaz> personal netflix
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..na rpiju maš irssi ki je sam na tistem kanalu?
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da uporabljaš ta irssi
<matjaz> ne, vse se mi na serverju dol potegne, rpi ma pa plex theater
<matjaz> ki je povezan tja
<matjaz> na strežniku pa plex server seveda
<CrazyLemon> seveda!
<msev-> Nezastopm kje pol te linke dobis
<msev-> Oz kje searchas za content
<matjaz> linke objavlja bot od trackerja na njihovem kanalu
<matjaz> programčk najde link, pogleda če mam release v filtrih, če mam dol stegne
<msev-> a prek irca to laufa iskanje teh linkov
<matjaz> da
<msev-> Se pac pogovarja direkt s streznikom
<msev-> Zanimivo
<matjaz> <_AnnounceBot_> New Torrent Announcement: <TV :: Episodes HD>  Name:'Moto2 2016 Spain Practice Two 720p HDTV x264-VERUM' uploaded by 'Anonymous' -  https://www.torrentleech.org/torrent/722724
<Seniorita> Login :: TorrentLeech.org
<msev-> A search query das pa v plexu
<matjaz> tko zgleda zadnji link
<matjaz> filtre kaj mi potegne dodajam v rutorrentu
<matjaz> ki komunicira s tem autodl irssi appom
<matjaz> potegne dol, pa posortira v plex folderje
<msev-> Ka pa je ta rutorrent
<matjaz> web frontend za rtorrent
<matjaz> aka "utorrent v oblaku"
<msev-> Ql
<msev-> Zanimiva zadeva
<msev-> Matjaz kok pa mas allocateanga disk spacea? Za tvoj tvojo storitev :D
<matjaz> 4TB
<msev-> Dang
<msev-> A lot
<msev-> A chromecaste pa se zmerm kdo kj uporabla :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dve osebi!
<e1e> nism vedla, da moto2 fp spada pod tv epizode
<CrazyLemon> ne spada pod filme..to sm prepričan!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> a res?
<CrazyLemon> mislim da..zdaj nism več tako zelo prepričan :/
<e1e> včasih je velik bolš pogledat kakšno dobro moto2 dirko kot pa kakšn film :)
<CrazyLemon> dvomim..zelo dvomim :)
<e1e> ti kr ;)
 * CrazyLemon likes movies
<e1e> js se sploh ne spomnem kdaj sm nazadnje gledla kak (dobr) film
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa slab film? :)
<e1e> se ne spomnem nobenga naslova... verjetno kej na tv
<CrazyLemon> js se pa ne spomnim kdaj sm gledal film na tvju
<e1e> mislim, da v zadnjem letu nism nobenga filma gledla na netu oz. dol prenesla
<dz0ny_> matjaz: sickrage is better
<dz0ny_> e1e: hard to believe
<e1e> dz0ny_ zakaj pa?
<matjaz> dz0ny_: sej uporablam boljši fork, sickgear, ampak samo za sortiranje
<dz0ny_> e1e: just hard
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: lucifer?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ c'mon..i'm not that evil
<dz0ny_> but it's good
<CrazyLemon> .imdb lucifer
<jabuk1> Lucifer |01 Jul 2015 42 min| Drama, Fantasy
<jabuk1> Satan takes up residence in Los Angeles.
<jabuk1> IMDB:8.5/10 (30,575 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4052886
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to je se za zana :D
<e1e> dz0ny_: trenutno mam obdobje, kjer me ne zanimajo filmi...to se spreminja skozi čas ;)
<dz0ny_> e1e: za to se zihr dobi kak purity ring :D
<dz0ny_> no sam letos je res mal Å¡voh
<CrazyLemon> razn deadpoola je bilo vse podpovprečno
<dz0ny_> .imdb Containment
<jabuk1> Containment |24 Oct 2006 86 min| Horror, Thriller
<jabuk1> After a deranged scientist releases a group of experimental creatures and commits suicide, a security guard loses his grip on reality. Atop unexplained hallucinations of a strange child and...
<jabuk1> IMDB:2.5/10 (184 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 1.2/5 39 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0883361
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> .imdb Limitless
<jabuk1> Limitless |18 Mar 2011 105 min| Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thriller
<jabuk1> With the help of a mysterious pill that enables the user to access 100 percent of his brain abilities, a struggling writer becomes a financial wizard, but it also puts him in a new world with lots of dangers.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.4/10 (407,150 glasov) | Tomato: 6.4/10 188 reviews (users: 3.7/5 107014 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1219289
<dz0ny_> sicario in bridge of spies
<dz0ny_> je edin kr mi je ostal v spominu
<CrazyLemon> oh ja..ta sta bila huda.. se posebi bridge of spies
 * CrazyLemon se ne spomni nobenga
<e1e> kakšne filme pol gledate, če se nič ne spomnete ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma spomnim se če kdo napiše
<CrazyLemon> tko da bi se pa sam spomnu pa ni Å¡ans :)
<CrazyLemon> sj bridge of spies je kr dobr..tko da kr poglej ga :)
<e1e> hehe js se ponavadi spomnem, če sm kej gledla, ko preberem o čem se gre, če že po naslovu nevem
<dz0ny_> .imdb eye in the sky
<jabuk1> Eye in the Sky |01 Apr 2016 102 min| Drama, Thriller, War
<jabuk1> Col. Katherine Powell, a military officer in command of an operation to capture terrorists in Kenya, sees her mission escalate when a girl enters the kill zone triggering an international dispute over the implications of modern warfare.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.8/10 (1,895 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2057392
<e1e> not my thing
<CrazyLemon> what is your thing? romantic comedies? :P
<e1e> nah, i'm over that, they are all the same...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> just like most of the "new" movies
<CrazyLemon> npr.? :)
<CrazyLemon> .yt eye in the sky trailer
<jabuk1> Eye in the Sky Official North American Trailer (2015) - Aaron Paul, Helen Mirren War Thriller HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOqeoj669xg
<e1e> ne spomnem se... ni dost prostora za take informacije ;)
<CrazyLemon> bo potrebno upgrejdat..nimaš dovolj GB :D
<e1e> hehe, ja velik je motošporta, pa če računaš, da še vsak dan kej novega zvem o linuxu in ubuntu pa ostalih tehnologijah, že včasih mal placa zmanka oz se kmalu zbriše ;)
<upd> https://www.rt.com/news/340562-eu-refugee-policy-chaos-militarization/ k je ravno žižek
<Seniorita> ‘EU must militarize chaotic immigration, identify states behind Middle East crisis’ – Zizek to RT — RT News
<Seniorita> »Europe’s refugee policy is disastrous and chaotic, prominent philosopher Slavoj Žižek told RT, adding that the EU must control migrant flows and get to the root of the Middle East crisis by recognizing its key “components”: Turkey, Saudi Arabia, and Israel.«
<CrazyLemon> če se ne..bi se definitivno mogla profesionalno ukvarjat z motošportom :D
<e1e> haha se ne, sm pa neki časa nazaj bla soodgovorna za stran/forum o enem dirkaču, ampak to je blo bolj za hobi in že nekaj let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> če nič druzga pa vsaj držati dežnik! :p
<e1e> ja seveda ;)
<CrazyLemon> aja! skoraj pozabu..torej a bi napisala novico o ubuntu mate 16.04 ali moram sam? :)
<e1e> morš sam ;) lol
<CrazyLemon> no ok..sej sm navajen :D
<e1e> no če hočeš lahko js poskusim mal napisat, pa boš pol vidu če je vredu
<CrazyLemon> jah nč 'mal'..napiši velik :D
<CrazyLemon> pa js sm tak da zahtevan vsaj eno sliko..novica brez slike ni novica :D
<CrazyLemon> zahtevam*
<e1e> ok, kulk je to velik?
<CrazyLemon> e1e več kot dva stavka?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> js mam rada slike, a jih je lahko velik? :p
<CrazyLemon> e1e sure
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ne preveč ampak go nuts al kako že :D
<CrazyLemon> dej mi mail na pvt..da ti naredim račun na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> pa pol poskusiš napisat
<CrazyLemon> če ti bo kul..lahk nadaljuješ
<e1e> a printscreani so vredu, al more bit kak citiranje virov? no bom Å¡e vidla kaj bom dala
<e1e> na pvt?
<CrazyLemon> e1e privat sporočilo? PriVaTe?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/category/novice/    tukaj maš lepe primere novic *cough* :D
<Seniorita> Novice – Ubuntu Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<CrazyLemon> evo tole je lep primer https://www.ubuntu.si/2016/02/in-prva-ubuntu-tablica-je-aquaris-m10/
<Seniorita> In prva Ubuntu tablica je … Aquaris M10 – Ubuntu Slovenija
<Seniorita> »No dobili smo prvo tablico, ki jo poganja operacijski sistem Ubuntu. No ni še na voljo. Počakati bo treba do marca, ko bo tablico mogoče naročiti. Nekako p«
<CrazyLemon> slike niso moje..zato pač navedeš vir slik spodaj
<CrazyLemon> sj bo Å¡lo..its like riding a bike :)
<e1e> ja kam, js nimam računa na ubuntu.si ... a se ne vidi na transifex moj mail?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tukaj..meni pošlješ privat sporočilo :)
<CrazyLemon> zato da ti naredim račun
<CrazyLemon> in ne na transifexu se ne vidijo mailu...vsaj upam da ne :)
<e1e> ok, sam prvo morm ugotovit kak se lol
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na nick
<CrazyLemon> pol pa query/open dialog window/neki v tem smislu
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-23
<pitastrudl> .apt gawk
<jabuk1> gawk-doc {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk1> gawk {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšla je nova dolgoživa različica Kubuntu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6475/izsla-je-nova-dolgoziva-razlicica-kubuntu-ja
<CrazyLemon> kako je ta strudl pridn..se pred sesto se uci
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> prekmurci majo sonce
<msev-> :D
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yak | Jure za precednika
<CrazyLemon> .imdb where to invade next
<jabuk1> Where to Invade Next |25 Feb 2016 120 min| Documentary
<jabuk1> To learn what the USA can learn from other nations, Michael Moore playfully "invades" them to see what they have to offer.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.1/10 (1,596 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4897822
<zdobbie> your topics are the worst!
<msev-> a gremo surgat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> ↑4,927.6%
<CrazyLemon> thats how we roll!
<msev-> bravo
<msev-> a bitcoin?
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<dz0ny_> AMD
<idioterna> kaj je pa naredu amd da je tolk up
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> bitcoin je s 420 na 450 prsu
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> heehee
<dz0ny_> idioterna: kitajcem so prodal tech x86
<zdobbie> kterim?
<dz0ny_> zdobbie: država je kupila
<dz0ny_> tist njihov center
<zdobbie> makes 0.031 sense
<yang> idioterna a spet zenske fejkas, nimas bolsga dela ?
<CrazyLemon> a se da disejblat tisto obvestilo o clean /dev/sdaX ki ga izpiše systemd-fsck ?
<zdobbie> why dontcha just clean it
<msev-> Lol (Encrypt) BASH is love, BASH is live <3
<msev-> En je nanovo zaljubljen
<msev-> Must be thr new windoze bash
<yang> danes sem enega filozofa z GPL seznanil
<msev-> Supr to bo idealna tema za njegovo razglabljanje
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> lol.. v where we invade next govori tudi o predsednicah držav in je zravn slika alenke bratušek :D
<idioterna> yang: kere to
<msev-> yang a si vidu tist odprtokodni web-sdr
<msev-> https://github.com/simonyiszk/openwebrx
<Seniorita> GitHub - simonyiszk/openwebrx: Open source, multi-user SDR receiver software with a web interface
<Seniorita> »openwebrx - Open source, multi-user SDR receiver software with a web interface«
<msev-> k un originalni web-sdr je closed sores
<msev-> http://iceddev.com/blog/jarvis-an-amazon-echo-clone-in-your-browser/
<Seniorita> Jarvis: an Amazon Echo clone in your browser with PageNodes - Iced Dev
<Seniorita> »Virtual assistants are all the rage and the big tech companies all have them now. Siri, Google, Cortana, and of course Alexa on the Amazon Echo. Having a verbal conversation with your computer is the future! Amazon recently put together...«
<msev-> ej tuki notr en custom search engine uporabi
<msev-> a če uporabim njihovega a bodo lahko sledil kaj iščem
<msev-> a je to čist tko sam pač njihov izbor strani
<yang> msev-: nisem vedu tega
<msev-> Pr temule jarvisu k gledam piše:"To obtain a web key you'll need log into the google API console and create a project. You'll also need to click the credentials link to to make the web key for that project."
<msev-> sam kle pr google api's maš sam free trial
<msev-> ka pa pol ti neha key delat?
<msev-> k nočm plačvt
<msev-> :D
<msev-> gorenc pa to
<yang> lepo, da priznas svoje poreklo :)
<yang> a tist vic poznas, ko gre gorenjc na bencinsko postajo
<yang> pa rece
<yang> "kolk stane kapljica bencina ?"
<yang> pa un prodajalec odgovori "nic"
<yang> "potem pa mi prosim natocte za 40 litrov kapljic"
<yang> no ampak free software je v redu zate, k je free as a beer in free as a speech
<msev-> hahaha :D
<msev-> ja res je
<msev-> ej dz0ny_ dev, zj sm si naštimov neki da mi speech to text dela :)
<msev-> zj bi pa rd parsov ta text v javascriptu
<msev-> da mi gleda za določene besede
<msev-> npr "temperature" pa "outside" pa pol da odgovor :)
<msev-> a veš kšno foro kko nardit to :D
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/cnN9oWQ.jpg
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo DOI?
<msev-> a se gre surgat borci?
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> minutko, da odvedem blato
 * CrazyLemon surgea ze od devetih
<msev-> lol
<idioterna> ka pol
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: jaaa
<idioterna> velik nasih spila ocitno
<idioterna> pa na mumblu so
<e1e> hej
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kej?
<CrazyLemon> v redu..cant complain
<CrazyLemon> ti? še vedno uživaš v zvokih slovenske narodnozabavne glasbe?
<e1e> ja seveda, mam slušalke gor, da omilijo zvok, drugač ne morm razmišlat lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ker tezk game
<idioterna> cist sm presvican
<CrazyLemon> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-24
<CrazyLemon> N1 connects to the Nylas sync engine. The free version people have been using costs us a lot of money to run, so we are discontinuing it.
<CrazyLemon> toliko o nylas n1
<CrazyLemon> torej spet moram najt email client ki ne bo šel po gobe čez eno leto
<pitastrudl> lol CrazyLemon, valda sm pridn :p
<pitastrudl> mah mogu sm it v logatec
<pitastrudl> na varno vožnjo
<pitastrudl> je bla ob osmih....
<CrazyLemon> ampak ti pojma nimaš o varni vožnji..i saw you on a bicycle
<pitastrudl> pa da se zrihtam pa to ane, sm si mal več cajta uzeu pa se zbudu ob petih
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<pitastrudl> but i passed with flying colorus :D!
<pitastrudl> en je celo dva pokrova za feltno zgubu
<CrazyLemon> zihr ni mel colo rusa s sabo kot ti
<pitastrudl> je kr fun k te nese tm okol po tisti mokri cesti
<pitastrudl> kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdaj se liege začne danes?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  a mogoče veš zakaj ma debian neko drugo verzijo awk-a
<pitastrudl> mi brejka skripto
<pitastrudl> jokal sem se
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj misliš da ma drugo verzijo
<pitastrudl> ker je debian?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: cez 15min
<zdobbie> :? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgysYv0WIAA-qAB.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie live?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 14:00
<msev-> pitastrudl, dj pol mi pomagej z RegExp.test če si zj ekspert za regex :D
<msev-> :P
<pitastrudl> odvisno
<pitastrudl> neznam tok
<CrazyLemon> msev- očitno ni expert če mu dela sam na določeni različici ubuntuja :P
<pitastrudl> ej no
<pitastrudl> ce ma raspberian neko staro verzijo awka
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> ja js nism ja :D
<msev-> to rabm nek v kodi eni :)
<msev-> zj sm pogruntal da mi dela speech to text
<msev-> in zj bi text rd parsov če so notr določene besede
<CrazyLemon> and raspberian just can't cope with your advanced awk skillz
<msev-> tko da zj sm pršu do tega da bi blo najbolj uporabt RegExp.test
<msev-> :D
<msev-> k je javaskript to
<msev-> da mi da pol true al pa false pol vn
<msev-> pa nadaljujem iz tega
<msev-> ok text je v msg.payload....a loh pol tko....var str = msg.payload /n var test = str.test(("outside"&&"temperature")||("outside"&&"temperature"&&"house"));
<msev-> pač kko and pa or delaš v js
<pitastrudl> and &&, or ||
<pitastrudl> jah to je odvisno od js ane
<pitastrudl> mi smo komi začel delat js na faksu tko da ti ne znam kej dost pomagat
<pitastrudl> sploh nevem kaj polovica teh stvari pomeni
<pitastrudl> pa nevem kaj ta str.test dela sploh
<pitastrudl> kako se naj odloči kater oklepaj bo gledal
<pitastrudl> ma str.test kake pogoje?
<msev-> blage
<msev-> I'm winging it
<msev-> that test testira če so določene besede notr v stringu
<CrazyLemon> ali pa če bi dejansko prebral kako se uporablja .test() :)
<msev-> in zj sm dal tm umes or-e in pol mislm da bo testiral pač te možnosti
<msev-> prav e  iz ibm-a da sm narobe napisov
<msev-> en*
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> [10:44:34] <CrazyLemon>: ali pa če bi dejansko prebral kako se uporablja .test() :)
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš bit iz IBMa da to veš :)
<msev-> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/RegExp/test a tole bi mi pomagal
<Seniorita> RegExp.prototype.test() - JavaScript | MDN
<Seniorita> »The test() method executes a search for a match between a regular expression and a specified string. Returns true or false.«
<msev-> ja a pol tkole regexObj.test(("outside"&&"temperature")||("outside"&&"temperature"&&"house"))
<pitastrudl> ce je test objekt funkcija potem ja
<pitastrudl> pomoje
<pitastrudl> nevem
<pitastrudl> only god knows
<msev-> CrazyLemon, god, do you know
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- i do..in ne ni tako
<CrazyLemon> preberi dvakrat
<msev-> zj bom šu igrco špilat da si prečistim glao
<msev-> glavo :D
<msev-> brb
<pitastrudl> msev-:  asi uogotovu
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/raw/0SNSvyjJ
<CrazyLemon> tale tip je one smart dude
<CrazyLemon> like..for real
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: you pinged?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i did..sorry pozabu sm da imas highlight na 'ni expert'
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Popoldne bo večinoma oblačno, ponekod v južni Sloveniji bo še rahlo deževalo. Pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem zmerna burja. Temperature bodo večinoma od 6 do 11, ob morju okoli 13 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo deloma sončno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo, popoldne bo nastalo nekaj ploh. Še bo pihal severni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -1 do 5, na Primorskem do 8, najvišje dnevne od 8 do 13 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.6°C @24.04.2016 9:30 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> seveda je večinoma na obali svinjarija
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 49% severovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:04:49, Kulminacija: 11:04:17, Sončni zahod: 18:03:45
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 58min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> lol -1
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> touche
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nism Å¡e :D
<msev-> var str = msg.payload
<msev-> var result = klemorabitregex.test(str)
<msev-> a tkole
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a tkole - var result = ("outside"&&"temperature")||("outside"&&"temperature"&&"house").test(str)
<msev-> Å¡e () sm pozabu za une stringe
<CrazyLemon> msev- nehi me spraševat a tkole pa zalaufaj prekleto reč pa se sam prepričaj a tkole al ni tkole :)
<msev-> ni tkole
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa zgleda mora bit med //
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa dej premisli Å¡e enkrat kaj je tvoj cilj s tem
<CrazyLemon> ker meni se zdi da je nekaj stvari tam odveč :)
<msev-> moj cilj je ugotovit ali so določene besede v določenem stavku
<msev-> in da mi da true ali false
<CrazyLemon> msev- in če ti result vrne true
<CrazyLemon> kaj tebi to pove?
<msev-> da pol fire-a up zvočni response prek espeak-a ali ivone
<msev-> predefined večino stavka razn številko temperature pove glede na izmerjeno vrednost
<CrazyLemon> ne zanima me dejanje ki ga sproži true result
<CrazyLemon> zanima me kaj tebi pove če je var result = true
<msev-> ja da pol fire-am up response
<msev-> pa dam if stavke
<msev-> da pač gleda za ker stavek sm ga vprašal
<msev-> pol pa gleda a je true al false te različni stavki
<msev-> pa pol za tistga k je ugotovu da je true zažene response
<msev-> a nj na javascript kanalu prašam al kko :D
<msev-> čist vsi te tutoriali so slabi
<msev-> čist nč ne dojamem
<pitastrudl> w3schools ma vredu
<msev-> pravo na javascript da nj pogledam multiple lookups
<msev-> Spet sm v kodni luknji lol
<msev-> Dobr da nism to studiral k ful neznam kodirat lol
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: RE: Čas med loginom in namizjem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43695#Comment_43695
<e1e> hello
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ele: Ubuntu MATE 16.04 dočakal prvo uradno LTS različico  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6476/ubuntu-mate-16-04-docakal-prvo-uradno-lts-razlicico
<lynxlynxlynx> juhu
<CrazyLemon> uhuj
<lynxlynxlynx> kako je Å¡el release?
<CrazyLemon> huge hit
<CrazyLemon> but not really :D
<lynxlynxlynx> any ffs moments?
<CrazyLemon> pri releaseu? itak..pri upgrejdu? shitload
<lynxlynxlynx> snafu torej
<CrazyLemon> yup
<yang> kolk broken upgrejdov so ze nasteli ?
<zdobbie> worst immigrant ever http://siol.net/novice/svet/petra-ki-zivi-v-drzavi-kjer-gredo-pozimi-v-sluzbo-tudi-s-tekaskimi-smucmi-415644
<Seniorita> Petra, ki živi v državi, kjer gredo pozimi v službo tudi s tekaškimi smučmi - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Sem 26-letna popotnica in magistra človeških virov, ki bi rada spremenila svet, da bi se zasukal v popolnoma drugo smer, kjer smo vsi enakopravni, siti in nasmejani, pravi Petra.«
<zdobbie> "Finci niso najbolj veseli priseljencev, sebe in svoj narod vedno postavijo na prvo mesto, kar podpiram. Želim si, da bi bilo tako tudi doma v Sloveniji."
<idioterna> a je retardirana
<idioterna> al kako loh hkrati rece da podpira diskriminacijo in enakopravnost
<zdobbie> Imma say probably.
<CrazyLemon> to je od kamija sestra :)
<zdobbie> dun-dun-dunnnn!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @24.04.2016 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:00:36, Kulminacija: 11:01:02, Sončni zahod: 18:01:27
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 00min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> baje pri Razdrtem sneži
<CrazyLemon> .vreme razdrto
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 3°C @24.04.2016 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 88% severovzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:03:05, Kulminacija: 11:02:58, Sončni zahod: 18:02:51
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 59min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> maybe
<greg_X87> da fak
<greg_X87> je kdo tu? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: can confirm notranjska sneži
<dz0ny_> večji del
<yang> :)=
<yang> a ste ze imeli 20 stopinj
<matjaz> ej, če sem zaposlen na pogodbo za določen čas, pa nimam namena podaljšati pogodbe, moram o tem tudi delodajalca obvestit?
<CrazyLemon> spodobi se.. ampak ne ne rabiš..to je tko kot če te oni morajo obvestiti da ti ne bodo podaljšali pogodobe :)
<matjaz> true, ne sej, bom sporočil, samo je do konca pogodbe malo manj dni kot pa je predpisan odpovedni rok
<matjaz> zato me je zanimal
<matjaz> tnx CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naah..to ni odpoved pogodbe
<CrazyLemon> sej itak če jih zanimaš
<CrazyLemon> ti bodo dali v podpis novo pogodbo kak dan preden poteče
<CrazyLemon> takrat lahko tudi omeniš da nimaš namena podaljšat
<matjaz> to bi dobil ja, samo nimam namena podaljšati
<matjaz> grem v lov na nove izzive
<CrazyLemon> good luck
<matjaz> tnx! bom rabil ja :)
<CrazyLemon> you'll be fine..sam omeni da si naredu svoj netflix pa te bodo takoj zaposlili :p
<matjaz> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> pa izpusti dejstvo da je totally illegal :D
<CrazyLemon> reč da je bl PoC :D
<matjaz> pa da je DVR snemal :)
<CrazyLemon> apache2.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install
<CrazyLemon> Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install is-enabled apache2
<CrazyLemon> disabled
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da apache2 Å¡e vedno moram disejblat prek /etc/init.d/ ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: prvič vidim
<dz0ny_> na arch,debian je service navaden
<dz0ny_> sicer z velik env :D
<dz0ny_> ampak ok :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ... kok na forumu navedem prvi post?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tako da klikneš 'Navedi' ?
<zdobbie> but ya can't
<zdobbie> ne na prvem postu
<CrazyLemon> na prvem ne gre ne
<zdobbie> jah
<zdobbie> ocitno me ni blo zraven!
<CrazyLemon> ocitno ja..ker dela flawless
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43696#Comment_43696
<CrazyLemon> kr mvp
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a bi šlo na ta način -> if((str.includes('outside'))&&(str.includes('temperature'))||(str.includes('outside'))&&(str.includes('temperature'))&&(str.includes('temperature')))
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Bq M10 Ubuntu Tablet: YouTube Reviews  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IDNtH0FkAog/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-youtube-reviews
<msev-> var str = msg.payload; //
<msev-> if((str.includes('outside'))&&(str.includes('temperature'))||(str.includes('outside'))&&(str.includes('temperature'))&&(str.includes('house'))) {
<msev-> return msg;
<msev-> }else{
<msev-> return null;
<msev-> }
<msev-> tole dela
<msev-> :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-17
<dz0ny_> slax0r: se ena zanimiva stvar https://github.com/m-reda/pipeline
<dz0ny_> nism se probu
<CrazyLemon> zadeva zgleda k tista RED zadeva od mseva
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> mhm sam za deploy stuff
<yang> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/peter-florjancic-malo-maturo-je-kupil-potem-pa-postal-izumitelj-in-sluzil-milijone-439329?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter_1633&utm_campaign=peter-florjancic-malo-maturo-je-kupil-potem-p
<jabuk1> Peter Florjančič: malo maturo je kupil, potem pa postal izumitelj in služil milijone - siol.net
<jabuk1> Peter Florjančič se lahko pohvali z več kot tisoč izumi, življenjem na veliki nogi v prestižnih krogih, bil pa je tudi smučarski skakalec, poskusil se je v g...
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/ottteJO.gifv
<jabuk1> Tanker truck crashes into dump truck, killing dump truck driver in Louisiana
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5644
<jabuk1> tmpfiles: R! /dir/.* destroys root · Issue #5644 · systemd/systemd · GitHub
<jabuk1> systemd System and Service Manager
<yang> https://medium.com/@kate8/fairytale-prisoner-by-choice-the-photographic-eye-of-melania-trump-f1f7b97fff29
<jabuk1> Fairytale Prisoner by Choice: The Photographic Eye of Melania Trump
<jabuk1> Why won’t the first lady show up for her job? Why? I became obsessed with this question and eventually looked to Melania’s Twitter history for answers. I noticed that in the three-year period between…
<jabuk1> M 1.3 > 6.km SV od KNEŽAKA @17/04/2017 17:09:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.31+E
<yang> kje so vozil kolesarji ? Anglija ?
<idioterna> jsm su cez orle v staro lublano enim kolegom macke nafutrat k so na dopustu
<yang> prejsnji vikend sem bil prvic na orlah
<yang> gor je nova gostilna
<yang> za 300 ljudi
<idioterna> baje je skos polna
<yang> ja
<yang> sej je
<idioterna> js se sam mim peljem
<yang> mi smo jedli noter
<idioterna> nism tak clovk da bi v gostilne hodu
<yang> tm z dolenjske ceste pa komot falis odcep
<idioterna> sej se s prakticno vseh odcepov pride gor
<idioterna> unga pr petrolu, z avtobusnga obracalisca, z une ulce vmes
<yang> ja z unga na petrolu sem sel gor, k sem za domacimi vozil, drgac bi falil
<idioterna> joj z avtom v hribe
<idioterna> kriminal.
<yang> gor je blo tok avtov, da ni blo vec parkplaca
<yang> jst sem pa v kamniku gledal kolesarsko dirko
<idioterna> ja, dost butasto pocetje
<yang> sicer to kako vozjo mi je vseeno, so pa dobri posnetki krajev iz pticje perspektive
<yang> po nekem makadamu so vozil
<yang> niti spucan ni blo
<yang> http://sendvid.com/a2aikskv
<jabuk1> Mochi is a traditional treat from JapanWatching it get made by a master Th1675175442784882 - Sendvid
<jabuk1> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/aroudzi-poni.jpg
<yang> nekdo bale sena zbira
<idioterna> mhm, verjetno rabi za na kickstarterju prodajat
<yang> :)
<idioterna> yang: ti bi mogu jit enkrat v celje k mas rad turisticne znamenitosti
<yang> sem bil in ze vse videl
<yang> oz. kaj si mislu nakazat
<idioterna> kaj si pa videl
<yang> Emono, Grad, pa kot Herman Celjski sem bil
<yang> mislim ne emono
<yang> pac tisto mesto Celeio
<yang> uf
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/dhwEI
<jabuk1> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk1> Post with 0 views.
<idioterna> kok si nesramn vsaj kot una zenska bi se loh sliku
<yang> to se lahk ti
<idioterna> muslimani se ne smemo slikat
<yang> ne spomnim se ce so mel zensko zravn
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=099Cmu4cY7Q
<jabuk1> Benny Hill Crazy hospital - YouTube
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> dan
<e1e> kako kej?
<idioterna> v resnici super
<e1e> no lepo :)
<idioterna> mhm zlo fino je
<idioterna> awesome aprilsko vreme
<e1e> a res? Kakšno pa je potem?
<idioterna> ja vse kar hoces
<idioterna> mraz, vroce, dez, sonce
<e1e> ja, plus veter in toča
<e1e> men ni ravno awesome vreme to...
<idioterna> ja js mam pa rad
<e1e> js pa ne, ker pol vse zmrzne in ni tulk sadja pol zarad tega :(
<idioterna> mn je za obirat
<e1e> pa več pol v trgovini kupit al kak?
<idioterna> al pa mn pojest
<e1e> ja sej ni tulk velik, da bi lahko preveč pojedu
<e1e> če je normalna letina, brez pozeb in brez toče...
<e1e> sam včasih gre več kot polovica stvari...
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce je to normaln
<idioterna> vedno je blo tko
<e1e> ni blo vedno tako ;)
<idioterna> kako da ne
<yang> Olipija:Radomlje
<yang> idioterna: http://www.skydsl.eu/en-SI/Internet-via-satellite?affiliate=IRLADS001&geo_loc=2705&geo_loc_int=&gclid=CO2Yz9yLrNMCFQaVGwodjx4CBQ
<idioterna> kaj cm s tem
<yang> satelitski  internet ni vec tok drag
<idioterna> b
<idioterna> aja misls ce bi si jahto kupu
<idioterna> ni to zame
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 43.km  Z od IZOLE @17/04/2017 20:21:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+13.12+E
<yang> lohk kemperja nabaviš
<yang> pa mas TV+internet
<idioterna> ne rabm
<CrazyLemon> On April 17, 2017 Oracle announced that it has signed a definitive agreement to acquire Wercker.
<zdobbie> I don't give a Fercker
<CrazyLemon> because your Fercker was not meant to be given?
<yang> no kje so danes kolesarili ?
<CrazyLemon> povsod
<yang> Po Angliji ?
<Limona> hi
<Limona> a kdo ve
<Limona> a mamo slucajno mi kje knjige digitalizirane
<yang> kakšne knjige ?=
<yang> NUK ima Digitalni arhiv na www.dlib.si
<Limona> o danke
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-18
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> dz0ny_: to je ko nek CI ?
<napsy> jutro
<yang> Jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://hire.withgoogle.com
<jabuk1> Google Hire
<yang> kaj je to ?
<CrazyLemon> to bo linkedin by google :)
<yang> ok
<yang> sem bil ze v kontaktu z googlom danes
<yang> ker sem delal nek upgrade
<yang> ampak tale Hire pa me ne spusti noter preko logina
<yang> izgleda, da se ni povezano
<CrazyLemon> ali pa se jim preprosto ne zdiš dovolj zanimiv :/
<yang> Heh Zlatan video
<yang> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/3332120/google-creates-jobsite-google-hire-but-does-that-mean-employers-will-be-able-to-snoop-on-your-grubby-digital-history/
<jabuk1> Google creates jobsite Google Hire, but does that mean employers will be able to snoop on your grubby digital history?
<jabuk1> Google appears to be working on a LinkedIn-style tool which employers can use to find and manage job applicants
<yang> sicer pa mislim, da ne rabim se Linkedina Å¡t. 2...
<CrazyLemon> _Å¡e_
<speed-> :D
<speed-> to bo isto kot google+
<yang> Ja sej na google+ tud nisem bil
<yang> google+ je bil nekako odgovor FBju
<yang> mislim alternativa FBju
<zdobbie> don't call it google++
<CrazyLemon> coz ++ makes a - ?
<zdobbie> ?
<yang> msev-: https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17992331_1309240179170545_9056383695291761067_n.jpg?oh=f38e37792d8dd8b1c5e0019c6ebd5e5a&oe=598DF355
<yang> msev-: Golica včeraj
<yang> (nisem bil jaz, fotografija je z Interneta)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> hue
<dz0ny_> https://files.slack.com/files-pri/T071TQZ6E-F5191P79V/vid_20170418_104856.mp4
<jabuk1> Slack
<matjaz> dz0ny_, nope
<matjaz> doesn't work
<matjaz> razn če mi daš dostop do vašega Slacka :)
<idioterna> to ponavad ne dela ja
<yang> https://www.debian.org/News/2017/20170417
<jabuk1> Debian -- News -- Statement concerning the arrest of Dmitry Bogatov
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBXRJgSd-aU#t=5m50s
<jabuk1> BONEY M. "Rasputin" [Album Version] - YouTube
<jabuk1> Segundo single del album "Nightflight To Venus"
<dz0ny_> https://goo.gl/photos/GZjvc4Ak4cVSoctW8
<jabuk1> Shared album - The dz0ny - Google Photos
<dz0ny_> Let it snow
<yang> Babno polje ?
<dz0ny_> Yes
<yang> Dolga zima
<zdobbie> v CE pa toca
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<yang> Cisto tako mimogrede, pa verjetno tudi nikomur ne bo koristilo....spodaj pri kleti je nekdo pred parimi meseci pustil star (kake 40 let) gorenje hladilnik, ne vem ali deluje ali ne....ampak ga bomo danes vrgli na kosovni odvoz, razen ce bi ga kdo zelel pobrati v Ljubljani...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @18.04.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 67% jugovzhodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:02, Kulminacija: 12:59:20, Sončni zahod: 19:50:39
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 42min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> Prelaz Vršič je zaprt zaradi snežnih razmer.
<matjaz> jah, 27. se bliža
<matjaz> do takrat mora sneg past
<CrazyLemon> kaj bo 27.?
<matjaz> dopust se začne, jest bi šel smučat!
<CrazyLemon> pa pejt..na ledenik¨
<CrazyLemon> !*
<matjaz> ma na Kanin bi Å¡el
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tour of croatia danes
<matjaz> že dolgo nisem bil
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: TIL
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie prenos tudi na Eurosportu
<zdobbie> stran majo kr solidno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tudi app majo!
<zdobbie> who wants a fucking app
<zdobbie> honestly
<CrazyLemon> app people!
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: someone's in a good mood :>
<zdobbie> I am, I think
<zdobbie> cuz I got muh coffeeeee
<matjaz> 15.6.2017, kos topi v veljavo ta Free Roam zakon, se bodo količine v paketih pol kurile tudi v tujini al se jih bo plačevalo?
<matjaz> ko stopi*
<slax0r> 15.6.2017 stopi v veljavo?
<slax0r> mas kje kak international link?
<matjaz> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/roaming-charges-eu-data-europe-free-2017-a7557741.html
<CrazyLemon> . In 2015, the European Parliament and the Council agreed to end roaming surcharges for people who travel periodically in the EU. "Roam like at Home" - where customers pay domestic prices, irrespective of where they are traveling in the EU - will become a reality for all European travellers on 15 June 2017.
<jabuk1> EU set to drop roaming charges from June 2017 | The Independent
<matjaz> tale recimo
<jabuk1> Europeans will be able to use their phones without fear of racking up huge bills starting from this summer after officials in Brussels confirmed they are on course to put an end to roaming charges. Under the agreement - which still needs to be confirmed by the full European Parliament and all member states - making calls, sending texts and using the internet will now cost the same in any country of the EU, starting from 15 June.
<matjaz> Pogoji gostovanja se za zdaj ne spreminjajo. Od sredine junija dalje bodo za storitve gostovanja v mobilnih omrežjih tega območja veljale enake cene kot doma (t. i. Roam like at home – RLAH). Dotlej vam lahko ponudimo zelo dobre možnosti za gostovanje v tujini, še zlasti pakete Svobodni in paket Orto Tripster+.
<matjaz> tole pa piše na AI.se strani
<matjaz> A1.si
<metalcamp_> matjaz: IMO se ne bodo štele količine iz paketa, ampak jih boš doplačal
<metalcamp_> razen, če imaš tak paket
<matjaz> na siolu recimo je pisalo, da se bodo količine iz paketa štele tudi za tujino
<metalcamp_> to bi bilo že prelepo
<matjaz> sam zastopim ja, verjetno bodo kar posebej v paketu navedli tujino
<matjaz> tako kot majo že zdaj eni paketi
<metalcamp_> ja
<metalcamp_> tripster recimo pri a1
<CrazyLemon> ampak to potem ni Roam like at Home
<CrazyLemon> ampak je Roam :)
<matjaz> sej to ane :D
<matjaz> men zdej pogodba poteče, tko da bi blo fajn vedz al nej zdej vzamem al počakam
<CrazyLemon> po tem datumu se bodo štele količine iz paketa
<CrazyLemon> brez doplačila
<metalcamp_> no, kul
<CrazyLemon> ker če je doplačilo.. pol bi bilo enako kot je sedaj :D
<metalcamp_> te držim za besedo
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ne enako, ceneje
<metalcamp_> doplačilo po isti ceni kot je doma
<matjaz> za cenejše cene med operaterji so se v bistvu zmenil
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sedaj je že 'ceneje'
<CrazyLemon> ampak ta datum pomeni ukinitev tega 'ceneje' in prehod na 'enotno tarifo' :)
<matjaz> Cena prenosa podatkov se bo zniževala pet let. Od 15. junija letos bo 0,75 centa za megabajt, nato pa se bo do 1. januarja 2022 znižala na 0,24 centa
<matjaz> povsod so mal različne informacije in mi nič več ni jasno :D
<CrazyLemon>  Od sredine junija dalje bodo za storitve gostovanja v mobilnih omrežjih tega območja veljale enake cene kot doma (
<matjaz> Čeprav bo uporabnik v drugih državah EU plačeval enako, kot bi doma (če bo porabljal enote, ki jih ima v paketu, ne bo nič doplačeval), si bodo operaterji med seboj te enote seveda zaračunavali.
<matjaz> ok, zgleda bo tako :D
<CrazyLemon> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-193_en.htm
<jabuk1> European Commission - PRESS RELEASES- Press release - End of roaming charges: EU negotiators agreed on wholesale prices, the final piece to make it happen
<metalcamp_> wunderbar
<yang> 0,75 centa za megabajt hah
<yang> to so absurdne cene
<yang> aja
<CrazyLemon> torej roaming like at home pomeni samo za klice pa smse
<CrazyLemon> ne pa za podatke
<yang> narobe sem prebral sem mislu 0,75 eur
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne od 15.7
<metalcamp_> "I think this ticket is proof enough that we don't know what's going on here, lol."
<metalcamp_> wtf
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ systemd? :P
<metalcamp_> ne, web stuff
<slax0r> matjaz: tnx
<zdobbie> v glavnem
<zdobbie> nkol ne pozabte
<zdobbie> Svica ni v EU
 * zdobbie forgot
<matjaz> :D
 * zdobbie downloaded 4MB of data
<matjaz> pa UK tud ne!
 * zdobbie paid
<metalcamp_> lol
<matjaz> zdobbie, how much?
<metalcamp_> koliko?
<matjaz> 200 CHF?
<zdobbie> 40
<matjaz> uff
<zdobbie> EUR
<matjaz> even uffer
<zdobbie> to je blo tko, 'sam tale page refresham, da vidim, kaj se dogaja v svetu'
<zdobbie> wapost PWA, k vse pocachea v browserju, in loh potem tist cekiram na letalu
<zdobbie> pa je kr dost posesal
<speed-> svica ni v EU
<speed-> da te spomnim :p
<speed-> Na žalost vas moram obvestiti, da ste sliko narobe pogledali, namreč to v nobenem primeru nisem mogel biti jaz niti nihče z mojim avtom. Ker sem prepričan, da nisem bil jaz še nikoli v Kočevju, prav tako ne moj avto. Navajate, da je avto, ki je storil prekšek bele barve, moj pa je temno modre (E5D – iz prometnega dovoljenja). Sicer se v naši državi sploh nebi čudil, če slučajno
<speed-> imate prav in imata dve vozili iste prometne tablice.
<speed-> bo vredu? :D
<speed-> mislim sem ze poslal tak da more bit :D
<CrazyLemon> na žalost? narobe pogledali?
<CrazyLemon> prekšek?
<zdobbie> u, kaj si pa v Kocevju delu?
<CrazyLemon> nebi?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> eh bmk
<speed-> to je max slovenscine ka premorem
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ja na njihovo zalost!
<slax0r> speed-: wut?!
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> zdobbie nic
<speed-> kazen so mid ali
<speed-> 250 eur + 3pike
<slax0r> haha
<speed-> pa se nikoli nisem bil tam
<slax0r> si se napiu pa vozo po kocevji? :D
<slax0r> zaj pa nika ne ves? :D
<speed-> :D
<speed-> slax0r to samo doma delam
<slax0r> prokleti alkohol :D
<speed-> ko avtopilot zna do domi prit :)
<slax0r> pa ce glih skoz kocevje ;)
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> pa glej probal sem cimbolj kulturno napisat
<speed-> lahko bi se gor vuzgal totalke
<metalcamp_> speed-: manjkajo ključne besede tipično slovensko, banana republika in lupljenje državljanov
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ne nisem hotel biti nesramen
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> kaj pa ta nesreca zjutraj na AC
<slax0r> cloveka je cez most vrglo v prepad :/
<e1e> hello
<speed-> ja
<speed-> cuda
<speed-> smo culi
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @18.04.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 74% jugovzhodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:02, Kulminacija: 12:59:20, Sončni zahod: 19:50:39
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 42min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://goo.gl/photos/mHoSzWPr9tcxoM887
<jabuk1> Shared album - The dz0ny - Google Photos
<slax0r> dz0ny_: well...
<slax0r> fuck
<slax0r> kje je to?
<slax0r> quad footage?
<dz0ny_> BP
<slax0r> BP? :P
<dz0ny_> babno polje
<dz0ny_> se kr sneg pada :D
<dz0ny_> v glavnem nc ne bo domačih borovničk letos
<dz0ny_> :D
<speed-> holeee shit :D
<speed-> sneg!
<slax0r> ^
 * slax0r gre po sanke na podstresje
<e1e> dz0ny_ to je noro...
<slax0r> ne, to je sneg
<e1e> nevem kaj je slabše, imeti tulk snega, ali da toča pada vsaj 15 minut, tak ko je pr nas...
<e1e> http://shrani.si/f/1v/Gz/Iy6jNd6/imag6222.jpg
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GFIuIPI_n0
<jabuk1> Best Rock Ballads Hits Of 70s 80 90s ~ Top Rock Ballads Songs Collection #3 - YouTube
<jabuk1> Best Rock Ballads Hits Of 70s 80 90s ~ Top Rock Ballads Songs Collection #3 ► Subscribe For More: https://goo.gl/QL67Kn ► Invite you to watch ✔ Best Rock Son...
<slax0r> zakaj sem to pastal sem?
<speed-> e1e kje je to ?
<e1e> speed- toča, ki je danes padala pri nas...
<speed-> ja kje :)
<zdobbie> Kocevje
<zdobbie> pejt pogledat
<e1e> okolica celja
<speed-> zdobbie ha ha  ha
<speed-> such a funny guy
<metalcamp_> :D
<idioterna> ja mrzlo je
<idioterna> avstralska odjuga
<slax0r> zato pa je speed- tam divjal
<slax0r> da je usel toci
<slax0r> zaj pa je kazen dobil
<speed-> jap zaradi avstralije
<dz0ny_> https://i.imgur.com/lPZZ9fH.jpg tale Ubuntu Gnome next je kr fancy
<zdobbie> United GNOME Dank
<zdobbie> pretty memey
<dz0ny_> :D
<idioterna> kva je pa un space bear
<idioterna> larry skywalker?
<zdobbie> mais oui
<dz0ny_> Čubaaka
<BigWhale> https://twitter.com/wilnyl/status/854339707337093121
<jabuk1> wilhelm nylund on Twitter: "Not 100% sure this is how mammoths actually fought https://t.co/Ts0ZT6QIPP"
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/mattbpete/status/853955327699681280 je se bols
<upd> http://imgur.com/Dkqf4KA
<jabuk1> United Airlines was over-booked - Imgur
<jabuk1> Post with 692167 views. United Airlines was over-booked
<matjaz> aha!
<matjaz> dz0ny_ uporabla Archa!
<skyx> :)
<upd> če je self-awareness samozavedanje kaj je potem https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-consciousness
<matjaz> upd, http://www.dlib.si/details/URN:NBN:SI:DOC-NOMF93Y3
<matjaz> samo tole najdem v povezavi s slovenščino
<upd> hm zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-XidwKsKAE
<jabuk1> This is the new Google Earth - YouTube
<jabuk1> The whole world is now in your browser. Fly through landmarks and cities like London, Tokyo and Rome in stunning 3D, then dive in to experience them first ha...
<CrazyLemon> .yt shaka say nada
<jabuk1> Shakka - Say Nada (Remix) ft. JME https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnPnQzAcr4g
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.atom.io/2017/04/18/improving-startup-time.html
<jabuk1> Improving Startup Time | Atom Blog
<jabuk1> Over the last months, the Atom team has been working hard on improving one of the aspects of the editor our users care about the most: startup time. We will first provide the reader with some background about why reducing startup time is a non-trivial task, then illustrate the optimizations we have shipped in Atom 1.17 (currently in beta) and, finally, describe what other improvements to expect in the future.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-will-run-wayland-default
<jabuk1> Ubuntu Is Switching to Wayland by Default - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk1> Ubuntu is to ship Wayland by default in place of X.Org Server. Word of the display server switch won't surprise many. Mir, Canonical's home-spun alternativ
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda da niso prvi
<lynxlynxlynx> bi blo dodatno ironično
<CrazyLemon> prvi z waylandom?
<CrazyLemon> baje da bo gnome že pri 17.10
<e1e> a gnome software dela na 17.04?
<Resnik> slučajno kj internet jebe nasplošno dans?
<upd> ne
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-19
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> jutro
<dz0ny_> pol k si na gnome maš lahko tole https://github.com/p-e-w/argos
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^ sploh zate k vem da maš xyz custom notificationov
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> dz0ny_: koliko snezakov si ze naredil?
<dz0ny_> skor sm ratu, k sm Å¡u ven :)
<dz0ny_> big mistake
<idioterna> tle je blo komi +2 zjutri
<idioterna> april ni vec kar je bil!
<slax0r> speed-: kako je stanje v kocevju?
<zdobbie> spluzeno?
<zdobbie> loh kamot divjas?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> ooo id
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> idioterna :)
<sasa84> včerej sem šla mal za bicikle pogledat
<slax0r> o sasa84
<sasa84> hey slax0r :)
<zdobbie> COFFEEEEETS
<slax0r> ayyy boiiiii
<idioterna> sasa84: a po ljubljani
<sasa84> jap
<sasa84> jaaa zdobbie, kofiii :D
<idioterna> a si nasla kej ugodnga
<sasa84> idioterna: v glavnem... za 400€ dobiš bicikl, za 600-700 pa bicikl, ob katerem sem zvoke spuščala, ko sem se gor usedla
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/RgWEASq.gif
<slax0r> sasa84: http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/26806/The#7d1233_60114
<slax0r> pa ne menda takega?
<sasa84> slax0r: a ne znaš nč zase zadržat?!
<sasa84> vse zblebetaš!
<slax0r> samo vprasam!
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> pšt!
<slax0r> zdaj si zblebetala da sva skup iskala :/
<sasa84> slax0r: tišina! nisva iskala samo takega bicikla
<sasa84> :S
<idioterna> kasne zvoke to
<idioterna> a ugodja al bolecine
<zdobbie> the two are not exclusive?
<sasa84> idioterna: od ugodja
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja zdej nism zihr kaj nej ti svetujem
<idioterna> pomoje najbols da najdes sponzorja no :)
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> ne, sej mam...
<sasa84> http://www.maxisport.si/kolesa/treking/cube/nature/cube-nature-trapeze-black-white-2017.html
<jabuk1> Cube NATURE Trapeze black&white 2017 - Nature - Cube - Treking - Kolesa
<jabuk1> <p>Cube NATURE je vsestransko in vsakodnevno uporabno kolo, ki je primerno tako za celodnevne izlete, kot tudi za skok na bližnji hrib ali zgolj vožnjo v službo. Kolo s spro&scaron;čeno geometrijo okvirja je primerno za vožnjo po vseh vrstah cest in poti,
<sasa84> tale me kr vleče
<sasa84> pa tale
<sasa84> http://www.centerbauer.com/ktm-trekking-offroad-2017/ktm-life-track-disc
<jabuk1> KTM LIFE TRACK DISC | Treking kolesa | Kolesarski center Bauer
<jabuk1> KTM LIFE TRACK DISC KTM LIFE TRACK DISC v kolesarski trgovini Bauer.
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/txCWYkp.png slax0r
<idioterna> sasa84: ja un cube je mal bols
<matjaz> dz0ny_, si že naštimal argox?
<matjaz> al pa mogoče anbox? se je že kdo igral?
<CrazyLemon> ni mal bols..ampak kilo 200 bolši!
<dz0ny_> matjaz: nope mam chromeos
<dz0ny_> na usb
<dz0ny_> pa mi tam laufa android
<dz0ny_> matjaz: https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/790250244386779136
<matjaz> jest bom danes mal probal
<matjaz> fajn bi blo met eno kul podcast pa twitter aplikacijo na PCu
<matjaz> :)
<sasos90> lp :D
<matjaz> dz0ny_, najs!
<matjaz> pa chromeos laufaš an ne-chromebooku, ne?
<zdobbie> how dare u
<dz0ny_> matjaz: na generic intlu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tweetdeck! snap it! :)
<dz0ny_> na pc nism se probu
<dz0ny_> stacionarnem
<CrazyLemon> Due to snow, Stage 2 will be shortened; finish line will be at Vrata Biokova, 860 m;
<CrazyLemon> pussies
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sej mam tweetdeck, samo bi raje imel kak android app v tablet načinu
<matjaz> pa PocketCasts
<CrazyLemon> snap it all!
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> *jump jump*
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> holly fuck dz0ny_
<slax0r> sasa84: gtfo
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> sasos90
<slax0r> ne sasa84 :D
<sasa84> hvala slax0r, hvala ...
<sasa84> ful!
<slax0r> :/
<slax0r> sasa84: naj se ti odkupim
 * slax0r pristavi dzezvo
<sasa84> oooo
<zdobbie> oooOOOooOOOooOOOOOOO
<sasos90> phaha :D
<zdobbie> a to je ovaj saso?
<idioterna> od sase brat verjetn
<slax0r> sasos90 je od divjaka sodelavec ja ^^
<speed-> divjak te napravo
<slax0r> to pa nebi vedel
<zdobbie> zaj me pa za vas graske zlickarje prilicno skrbi
<zdobbie> ker kolko je ovaj s tezko nogo pravil, je bil sasos90 edini, ki je tam kaj naredil
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> fantje, mir
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni njemu za verjet..zihr je bil pijan v kočevju
<CrazyLemon> živjo saša
<slax0r> lol
<sasos90> haha :D
<speed-> ja ja
<speed-> najjaci delavec na firmi
<speed-> se dobro ka nemamo 'delavec meseca'
<speed-> samo njegove slike bi meli
<sasos90> ja vse slike bi njim poslal
<sasos90> naj rotirajo
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9uVdQmUMAAzh67.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-April/004860.html
<jabuk1>  Proposal: (No?) email client for Ubuntu 17.10
<speed-> delal tu keri kaj z unity firebase ios ?
<speed-> tak mimo grede, ka me nekaj jebe pa nevem ka :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: I agree
<dz0ny_> less evolution i see more happy i'am
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ i do not :)
<CrazyLemon> evolution že..sam čemu dumpat TB
<dz0ny_> na fedori ga tud ni...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kdo pa sploh uporablja fedoro? :)
<dz0ny_> well gleda se kot enterprise linux
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. nič nimam proti če ni po defaultu vključen ampak da je v repoju
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kje ma ubunt.si mail :D?
<dz0ny_> ja sej to bo vedno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kje ma ni važno..važno je s kje dostopaš :P
<dz0ny_> sej z weba :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dost potratno tole z vezicami
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but it looks awesome :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ js ne..sploh ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si imam sam na desktopu..
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejstvo da ti eno stvar odstraniš in ni več default tudi pomeni, da bo manj razvoja IMO
<CrazyLemon> desktop manager pa že sanja o 'Nylas Mail' ..kar je sploh disaster :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj za enterprise uporabnike
<speed-> ja sure ignore me
<speed-> bastards
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> elow dz0ny_  :D
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: zakaj disaster?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ privacy issues, vse gre prek njihovega strežnika, etc.
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ https://github.com/nylas/nylas-mail/issues/1849#issuecomment-293974831
<CrazyLemon> also..majo kr neki težav z gmail labels
<metalcamp_> mja, za to vem
<CrazyLemon> enterprise disaster..like i said :)
<metalcamp_> :D
<CrazyLemon> dajo ti pa možnost da laufaš svoj nylas strežnik or smth like that :)
<metalcamp_> nekam dolgo so potrebovali za linux client
<metalcamp_> tega pa nisem zasledil
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/nylas/sync-engine
<jabuk1> GitHub - nylas/sync-engine: IMAP/SMTP sync system with modern APIs
<jabuk1> sync-engine - :incoming_envelope: IMAP/SMTP sync system with modern APIs
<metalcamp_> "Note that passwords and OAuth tokens are stored unencrypted in the local MySQL data store on disk"
<metalcamp_> torej moraš še prej to popraviti
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/nylas/nylas-mail/issues/3363
<jabuk1> PGP private keys are stored unencrypted · Issue #3363 · nylas/nylas-mail · GitHub
<jabuk1> nylas-mail - :love_letter: An extensible desktop mail app built on the modern web.
<metalcamp_> .gif how about no
<jabuk1> http://i.giphy.com/RddAJiGxTPQFa.gif
<metalcamp_> o, celo dela
<metalcamp_> :)
<CrazyLemon> niga pls..seveda dela..
<metalcamp_> .gif clap
<jabuk1> http://i.giphy.com/l3q2XhfQ8oCkm1Ts4.gif
<zdobbie> also
<zdobbie> .clap
<zdobbie> oz.
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/Yih2Lcg.gif
<metalcamp_> nič, mal'ca
<metalcamp_> o/
<CrazyLemon> br'tek
<slax0r> sasa84: hihi
<slax0r> <- is ticklish :P
<sasa84> ja tud ...ful
<sasa84> začnem vreščat :D
<msev-> a mastodona kdo laufa :D
<msev-> svoje socialn omrežje haha
<msev-> js tut, pomoje sploh nemorm it na masažo k bi me žgečkal preveč :D
<msev-> nism še bil na proper masaži sam punce so se neki trudle :D
<metalcamp_> sup msev-
<metalcamp_> že dolgo se nisi oglasil
<slax0r> sasa84: good to know :P
<sasa84> msev-: na masažo grem, sam hočem oreng masažo...ne sam neko božanje
<msev-> sasa84, ja sj to
<msev-> mene so sam božale pa me je žgečkal pol :D
<msev-> me more ena fajn pretepst :D
<slax0r> moras k moskemu na masazo...
<slax0r> pa ne nekemu cuzi muzi
<slax0r> k rednemu dedu, da te polomi da 4 ure ne mores hodit
<slax0r> pa potem je ok
<msev-> metalcamp_, zj smo oddal prvi članek v review :D
<msev-> sm soavtor
<slax0r> vsa vprasanja v clanku si napisal ti? ^^
<metalcamp_> lol
<metalcamp_> msev-: congrats
<slax0r> ^
<zdobbie> msev-: nc nam nisi dal za pregledat
<msev-> ja ta dejanski člank nemorm dat, loh dam pa eno seminarsko k sm jo naredil na podlagi dela
<slax0r> hocemo ta clanek
<msev-> bom dal pol k bo objavlen :D
<slax0r> prepozno
<msev-> če ne smem no
<msev-> zj se bom pa z enimi ionskimi kanalčki vrjetn začel ukvarjat :D
<CrazyLemon> lede 17.01.1 is out!
<metalcamp_> and you still haven't installed it!
<metalcamp_> :D
<CrazyLemon> guilty :(
<CrazyLemon> but look at my uptime!
<CrazyLemon> en mesec!
<CrazyLemon> on teh internetz!
<zdobbie> de feck is lede
<CrazyLemon> de feck you've been livin for the past year
<CrazyLemon> i thought you igalians are up to date with OSS
<CrazyLemon> https://lede-project.org/releases/17.01/notes-17.01.1
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem po sata kable
<sasa84> sata kable?!
<matjaz> halo php mojstri; mam postavitev nginx lb > nginx + php-fpm
<matjaz> kako v phpju dobim al dostopam preko http al https?
<matjaz> na nginx lb je nastavljen https, na nginx + php-fpm pa http
<dz0ny_> injectat moras header
<dz0ny_> na lb
<dz0ny_> oz whitelist header na unen fcgi proxyu
<dz0ny_>   # reports ssl request downstream
<dz0ny_>   acl is-ssl dst_port 443
<dz0ny_>   reqadd X-Forwarded-Proto:\ https if is-ssl
<dz0ny_>   reqadd X-Forwarded-Proto:\ http if !is-ssl
<zdobbie> mas tud druge opcije
<zdobbie> npr. ne uporabljej vec php
<dz0ny_> to ni php only :D
<slax0r> nima veze ce je php al ne
<dz0ny_> bo kr za vse serverje veljalo
<slax0r> aye
<slax0r> samo vprasanje je kako potem ti v PHPju preverjas ce je HTTP
<slax0r> ce mas samo if $_SERVER["HTTPS"] === "on" potem bos moral se preverjat v $_SERVER["HTTP_X_FORWARDED_PROTO"]
<dz0ny_> ce si za lb je pravilno da preveris HTTP_X_FORWARDED_PROTO
<matjaz> dz0ny_, to že, samo kaj pa če nisi?
<dz0ny_> sej si vedno
<dz0ny_> ko poganjaš prek php-fpm
<dz0ny_> za proxyem
<dz0ny_> $_SERVER["HTTPS"] je apache mod_php specific
<slax0r> dz0ny_: potem se ponavadi da v nginx fastcgi_param HTTPS 'on';
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @19.04.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 26% severnik 7.2 m/s (25.9 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:33, Kulminacija: 13:02:01, Sončni zahod: 19:54:29
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<slax0r> cold af
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 7.5°C @19.04.2017 12:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 30% severnik 6.01 m/s (21.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:49, Kulminacija: 13:02:56, Sončni zahod: 19:55:02
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> brrrrr
<sasa84> .breme babno polje
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<sasa84> lol, pardon
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 4.8°C @19.04.2017 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:11, Kulminacija: 13:02:00, Sončni zahod: 19:53:49
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 43min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> long story short, preverjaš X-Forwarded-Proto in $_SERVER['HTTPS']
<matjaz> pa je neodvisno od konfiguracije nginxa
<slax0r> babno polje je breme ja
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> slax0r: lump!
<sasa84> nič čez slovensko sibirijo!
<sasa84> te bo dz0ny_ po riti :D
<zdobbie> pa speed- te lahko povozi
<speed-> zdobbie kaksi negativec si ti
<slax0r> zdobbie: po novem 3x pogledam levo pa desno, ce slucajno speed- pridivja
<zdobbie> speed-: ahtaj danes, k so lih policisti na vsakem vogalu
<speed-> ne vozim
<speed-> niti nimam avta
<speed-> :D
<speed-> je bolani haha
<slax0r> si ga pozabil v kocevju?
<speed-> ja barvati sem ga dal
<speed-> na plavo
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> zapeljal na deponijo, da ga postiskajo v kocko?
<slax0r> zdobbie: mislim da naju je zacel ignorirat
<zdobbie> naj tako ostane, predvsem takrat, ko je za volanom
<slax0r> zakaj imam obcutek da naju ravno takrat ne bo?
<idioterna> kocevarji so znani po tem da zamer ne pozabijo
<sasos90> speed-: je zacel delat.. fyi
<sasos90> :D
<sasos90> tut to se zgodi :D
<slax0r> impossibru
<slax0r> sasos90: pics or it didnt' happen
<slax0r> didn't*
<sasa84> speed-: a si s kočevja?
<slax0r> kek
<idioterna> soon, he will be.
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 7.4°C @19.04.2017 14:10 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 30% severnik 4.69 m/s (16.9 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:49, Kulminacija: 13:02:56, Sončni zahod: 19:55:02
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> hm...rabm vetrovko za kosit :P
<sasa84> bbl bojz :D
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk1> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 5.5°C @19.04.2017 14:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46% severozahodnik 7.86 m/s (28.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:56, Kulminacija: 12:55:33, Sončni zahod: 19:49:10
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 47min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp> številke lažejo, še bolj je mrzlo :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @19.04.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 25% severnik 5.5 m/s (19.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:33, Kulminacija: 13:02:01, Sončni zahod: 19:54:29
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 44min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> hello
<metalcamp> o/
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: https://www.amazon.fr/AMD-Ryzen-1600-Processeur-Ventilateur/dp/B06XNRQHG4/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1492622862&sr=1-2&keywords=ryzen+5
<sasa84> oj e1e
<e1e> kako kaj?
<sasa84> bo bo e1e
<sasa84> pa ti?
<e1e> gre...samo prehladno je zuni
<idioterna> vetrovko gor, pa bo
<e1e> kakšno vetrovko, bundo!
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp super cena
<CrazyLemon> sam kok je shipping :D
<sasa84> jaz sem bla prej v windstoperju, ko sem travo kosila
<CrazyLemon> me ne preseneča..ti si taka
<CrazyLemon> en mau weirdo :p
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a zdej boš pa reku, da nisem dober catch?
<sasa84> kuham, perem, travo kosim... :P
<sasa84> mam ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 like i said..weirdo :P
<CrazyLemon> catch bi bila če bi recimo..več prevajala
<sasa84> slax0r: lej kaaj prav CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ane koordinatorica prevodov? :>
<sasa84> kaj CrazyLemon ? :P
<sasa84> neki me internet heca pa ne morem prebrat :D
<CrazyLemon> zihr si v tunelu
<sasa84> to bo to! glih pod markovcem furam!
<CrazyLemon> da bi te burja nazaj na rakek nesla!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..večerja
<e1e> že?
<e1e> sasa84 a ni bilo premokro za travo kosit?
<sasa84> ne, ok je blo
<e1e> aha, pol niste mel tulk dežja+vsega ostalega sranja zravn, pr nas nebi blo mogoče kosit te dni...
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp je bela cesta..zakaj si mi dal tale francoski link
<CrazyLemon> zdaj me mika da bi naroču..čeprav nism mel še namena :D
<CrazyLemon> pa na jetra mi gre ker je fse au francais
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18034027_1423054307717323_5458269049389801348_n.jpg?oh=fd0ad602f4e08afcefd260add4cd0e15&oe=59998E8F
<CrazyLemon> uff..tole pa je sexy.. ane zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> the stem must be slammed
<zdobbie> rule #1 of sexy -- the stem is slammed
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj sam tukaj manjka
<zdobbie> unsexy #1 - unslammed stem
<zdobbie> unsexy #2 - shimano
<zdobbie> unsexy #3 - 50/34
<CrazyLemon> wireless sram
<CrazyLemon> pa tist handlebar od bmcja
<CrazyLemon> k skrije kable
<zdobbie> ... ce mu/ji pise ultegra na gonilki
<zdobbie> also, kje ma bidon halterje?
<zdobbie> what is this, a bike for exhibitions?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pravim kaj mu manjka
<CrazyLemon> eTap pa ICS
<zdobbie> aja
<CrazyLemon> Integrated Cockpit System!
<zdobbie> OK, agreed
<zdobbie> pa bidon halterji
<zdobbie> tud manjkajo
<zdobbie> jebenti, zlo dobr zgleda brez v-brakeov
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/int-en/bikes/road/endurance-roadmachine-01-one/
<jabuk1> roadmachine 01 ONE – Road – BMC Switzerland
<jabuk1> The disc brake-equipped BMC roadmachine 01 ONE is the most technically advanced endurance bike available. For riders seeking the ideal blend of comfort and performance, the Roadmachine has it all.
<zdobbie> na zadnjem menjalniku ma pa tud napeljavo za v vinograd
<CrazyLemon> lej tole na linku
<zdobbie> kilometrski bovden
<CrazyLemon> CLEAN AF!
<zdobbie> SHIT SON
<zdobbie> LOOKS PRETTY RAD()
<zdobbie> tole je uzel/uzela http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/int-en/bikes/road/endurance-roadmachine-01-ultegra/
<zdobbie> ah, se obroci so serijski
<CrazyLemon> sam da ni take grde sive barve..bi ga koj kupu! koj!
<zdobbie> se sreca, sem mislu castit!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.veb-company.si/izdelek/7351/kolo-bmc-roadmachine-01.html
<jabuk1> KOLO BMC ROADMACHINE 01 ULTEGRA 2017
<jabuk1> Kolesarski center Vebcompany
<CrazyLemon> to je ta
<idioterna> ich auch fahre rad
<CrazyLemon> koga maš rad?
<Resnik> ffs me neki jebe in nemorm pogruntat kaj :D
<Resnik> use strani neki na pol delajo
<idioterna> to bo telekom
<Resnik> t-2 mam
<Resnik> pa use se pinga
<Resnik> dnsji se odzivajo
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa strani ne delajo? :D
<Resnik> right
<CrazyLemon> https://funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/graficne-kartice/nvidia-geforce/gtx-1050-ti/48057
<jabuk1> Funtech - ASUS Phoenix GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB GDDR5 (PH-GTX1050TI-4G) -TED
<jabuk1> Sodobna spletna trgovina s široko ter ugodno izbiro računalniške,avdio-video, foto, avtoakustike, POS opreme in ostaleelektronike.
<CrazyLemon> also a great deal ^
<Resnik> http://get.slack.help
<jabuk1> Slack Help Center
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne vem ce?
<dz0ny_> a ni 1060 midrange
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ midrange?
<dz0ny_> to je kao crap od jeder, k niso prestala testov
<idioterna> men je bratec lihkar povedu da rx480 loh flashas na rx580
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sj je enak čip
<CrazyLemon> sam higher freq
<CrazyLemon> pa nižja cena?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 10USD razlike v ceni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ boljši je 1050 kot 460 al kaj je že
<dz0ny_> to ze
<dz0ny_> sam misli sem čet da je 1050 stran vržen denar
<dz0ny_> rajši pol 1080 nabaviš :)
<dz0ny_> pa je mir
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ right..ker 1080 dobiš za enako ceno kot 1050 :D
<CrazyLemon> že 1060 je 100+ € dražji kot 1050 TI
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/ustvarili-tekocino-z-negativno-maso-ki-pospesi-v-nasprotni-smeri-sile/420242
<jabuk1> Ustvarili tekočino z negativno maso, ki pospeši v nasprotni smeri sile :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Znanstveniki univerze Washington State so ustvarili tekočino z negativno maso. Gre za redek pojav v laboratorijih, ki lahko služi bolj natančnemu preučevanju določenih pojavov v vesolju.
<idioterna> joj kok bi za usesa novinarje
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/oguzhaninan/Buka
<jabuk1> GitHub - oguzhaninan/Buka: EBook Management
<jabuk1> Buka - EBook Management
<matjaz> dz0ny_, Calibre > Buka
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-20
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<zdobbie> vroom vroom
<speed-> kak se na slovenskem layoutu na jebenemu macu
<speed-> napise {} ?
<speed-> HILFE
<dz0ny_> wrong chan :)
<metalcamp_> ^
<idioterna> pozabu sm ze
<idioterna> vcasih sm vedu
<dz0ny_> ctrl +shift + alt
<dz0ny_> tko kot za afno
<zdobbie> work around it
<zdobbie> pozen ubuntu v VMu, pa od tam prekopirej
<dz0ny_> al pa kr tle z irca :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> hjao
<speed-> buteci
<speed-> ja saj sem ze kradel afno tudi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa to se neda prenastavit
<speed-> da pac mas normal mode
<speed-> ne retarded one?
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9zDs2cW0AEPV_5.jpg:large
<yang> to je super met na letaliscih,  ker se mors drobiza znebit
<zdobbie> vidim, da danes ni sasota na sihtu?
<idioterna> a sasa je ze skuhala kufe
<zdobbie> ne
<idioterna> nc ne voham k mam nos zamasen
<yang> pol ne rabis v sluzbo z zamasenim nosom tko kt jaz
<speed-> zdobbie je je
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> o, divjakec :)
<idioterna> yang: ja sm su vseen s kolesom
<idioterna> sam zdej sm se ze spihu
<metalcamp_> https://www.dropboxforum.com/t5/Dropbox/Dropbox-breaks-directory-structure-in-zip-downloads/idi-p/183422
<jabuk1>  Dropbox breaks directory structure in zip download... - Dropbox Community - 183422
<jabuk1> When I download a folder with nested folders as a Zip archive, my directory structure is partially unwound and duplicates are created of - 183422
<metalcamp_> je Å¡e komu uspelo poustvariti ta bug?
<idioterna> na zalost ne uporablam droboxa
<idioterna> ampak mislm da vem kako jim to rata
<idioterna> glede na to kako shranjujejo fajle
<metalcamp_> zanimivo se mi zdi to, da preko desktop clienta prikaže tako kot je treba
<metalcamp_> isto v brskalniku
<yang> idioterna: priden, men itak nic drugega ne preostane
<msev-> a vam dela nov google earth web?
<msev-> aja  sj res chrome exclusive je, ne dela pol v chromiumu ane?
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/gallery/5Magi
<jabuk1> Facebook stranger educates me about how space isn't real (long but worth it) - Album on Imgur
<jabuk1> Post with 1084 votes and 0 views. Tagged with funny, science and tech; Shared by thewildmiracle. Facebook stranger educates me about how space isn't real (long but worth it)
<slax0r> long, but really worth it :D
<idioterna> probably yang
<matjaz> slax0r, W  T  F
<matjaz> much conspiracy!
<idioterna> critical free thinking
<slax0r> matjaz: it's true though
<slax0r> Astro-NOTS
<slax0r> je ze v imenu...
<matjaz> sam res! pa NAY-SA
<slax0r> pa na vseh videih se lepo vidi kako se vse rakete vrnejo...v bermudski trikotnik
<slax0r> mislijo da smo tak nori...
<slax0r> skapirali smo jih
 * slax0r vzame vile v roke
<slax0r> NA JURIS
<msev-> a rabš kj za kidat slax0r
<idioterna> a od nase bullshit :)
<CrazyLemon> TIL about pedopsihiater!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @20.04.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 23% severnik 6.1 m/s (22.0 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:49, Kulminacija: 13:01:49, Sončni zahod: 19:55:48
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 48min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> msev-: maš anteno za iskanje vremenskih sond, si že kako našel ?
<idioterna> wat :)
<sasa84> helou lajdiz end đentlmen! :D
<speed-> hlou
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> 08:55< zdobbie> vidim, da danes ni sasota na sihtu?
<idioterna> 08:55< idioterna> a sasa je ze skuhala kufe
<idioterna> 08:55< zdobbie> ne
<idioterna> 08:55< idioterna> nc ne voham k mam nos zamasen
<idioterna> sasa84: prsla si vec ksno
<slax0r> ohai sasa84
<slax0r> sem videl kaj je CrazyLemon povedal... skoraj nisem moral verjet svojim ocem...
<idioterna> kaj je pa CrazyLemon povedal?
<slax0r> da je sasa84 weirdo...
<slax0r> pa da verjame da je earth flat
<CrazyLemon> če saša ni weirdo..ni noben weirdo
<idioterna> sasa je flat?
<slax0r> ne vem...
<slax0r> CrazyLemon verjame da je earth flat
<CrazyLemon> a ni flat? where does it bend? in india?
<idioterna> ce je earth flat
<idioterna> zakaj majo v avstraliji take tipkovnce
<idioterna> http://m.imgur.com/B8YDY9f
<jabuk1> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk1> Post with 299 views.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: EXPLAIN THIS!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna all i can see are those alien fingers..i have no explanation for aliens
<msev-> yang nope nimam antene za sonde :D
<yang> msev-: a z navadno postajco je ne mors locirat ?
<yang> z navadno gumi antenco
<msev-> nevem yang
<msev-> mislm da oddaja posebn protokol
<msev-> če bi hotu dekodirat podatke
<yang> kukr sem gledal fotke majo neke manjse yagice
<speed-> https://www.google.si/search?q=mac+change+command+to+ctrl&oq=mac+change+command+to+ctrl&aqs=chrome..69i57.4600j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<jabuk1> mac change command to ctrl - Iskanje Google
<speed-> kak simpl! :D
<msev-> ja za "fox hunting" se ponavad yagice uporabljajo
<speed-> izstopit iz retard moda :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arnes.si/pridruzite-se-arnesu-in-ustvarjajte-slovenski-internet/
<jabuk1> Pridružite se Arnesu in ustvarjajte slovenski internet : Arnes
<jabuk1> Arnes želi iskalcem zaposlitve ponuditi priložnost za samostojno delo in uresničevanje idej pri ustvarjanju slovenskega interneta.
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, mac tipkovnica na fotki, ne hvala
<CrazyLemon> matjaz thats just from the PR people
<idioterna> mac tipkovnica ma lupo namest K ?
<idioterna> o hudo
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/neildegrassetyson/videos/10155195888806613/
<jabuk1> Dear Facebook UniverseI offer this... - Neil deGrasse Tyson
<jabuk1> Dear Facebook UniverseI offer this four-minute video on "Science in America" containing what may be the most important words I have ever spoken.As...
<idioterna> yang: evo to poglej, hud conspiracy vid
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: noice, sploh SSO del
<metalcamp_> sam kaj, ko zahtevajo univerzitetno izobrazbo
<matjaz> metalcamp_, nekje sem videl, da ni to 100% pogoj
<matjaz> na njihovi strani
<metalcamp_> aja?
<metalcamp_> matjaz: bom malo pobrskal, hvala
<CrazyLemon> to 'pričakujejo' ne 'zahtevajo' :)
<matjaz> na Si-Certu sem to videl
<matjaz> Vendar pa je zahtevana izobrazba le prvo sito, tisto čisto formalno. Te formalnosti se tudi ne držimo slepo – če nas kandidat v prijavi prepriča, da ima ustrezna znanja, potem to ni problem (kolegi so recimo pred časom na praksi imeli zelo dobrega sistemca, ki je bil absolvent družboslovne fakultete).
<zdobbie> whudup Arnes
<zdobbie> wanna create SLO internet? get in here
<idioterna> ja ugotovil so da tezko dobis dobre ljudi ce hocs diplomo
<msev-> Iščemo sodelavca, ki bi se nacionalnemu Registru za domeno .si pridružil kot koordinator za odnose z javnostmi.
<msev-> idealno zame :D
<msev-> haha
<Matthai> a boš lahko neobrit pa pijan v službi? :->
<matjaz> Matthai, neobrit: check, pijan: plausible
<zdobbie> Fargo hnnnnnnngggg
<matjaz> yup yup
<matjaz> is close!
<zdobbie> is on Netflix!
<metalcamp_> matjaz: that's how rtv rolls
<matjaz> zdobbie, me knows!
<matjaz> ampak bo treba še mal počakat za pogledat
<matjaz> tud moj Netflix ga ma
<msev-> pliz en najs song da ga poslušam :D
<matjaz> .yt ko te ni
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt8VYOfr8To
<jabuk1> Sound Attack - Ko te ni https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2t_ezGLnIo
<jabuk1> Britney Spears - Work B**ch - YouTube
<jabuk1> From the album "Britney Jean". Download now on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/britneyjean?Iqid=yt Black Dog Films/Little Minx Director: Ben Mor Executive Produce...
<speed-> sound attack :D
<msev-> wow kok so pomenljivi naslovi hahaha ;D
<msev-> čeprov nism vedu matjaz da si me tolk pogrešal :P :D
<matjaz> res si bolj tiho zadnje čase
<matjaz> preveč miškic za zvozit?
<zdobbie> sodevalke ze vse poznas?
<zdobbie> sodelavke*
<msev-> matjaz, ene par jih je blo spet v igri, sam ni nč ratal še :D
<msev-> ena še bl luštna pa bl prijetna od une k sm jo nazadnje kazal...ampak problem je da zgleda "hoče" ful izklesanga tipa, kar js nism :D
<msev-> zdobbie, nope edin eno dodatno sm spoznal, je pa ful kul :D
<metalcamp_> msev-: excuses, excuses everywhere
<msev-> ma ja metalcamp_ nimam občutka kdaj nj "zapecam", nasmejat jo znam sam nakonc sm ji pa js reku da se mal stisneva, ni sama od sebe namignila objema :D
<matjaz> msev-, jah, gasa v fitnes ne
<msev-> jpjp
<msev-> to bo trajal neki cajta :D
<metalcamp_> fitneserji dobijo vse ženske
<metalcamp_> preberi si ono temo na s-t
<metalcamp_> problem s punco ali kaj je že
<msev-> tko večinoma 21-letnice palijo name nevem zakaj
<msev-> drga-
<msev-> pa ja prvi post v uni temi je kr realn haha
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp_> mogoče spremljajo poročila in mislijo, da so vsi na KI badboyi
<metalcamp_> :>
<msev-> hahaha
<matjaz> metalcamp_, če spremljajo poročila, mislijo, da ta folk dela zastonj
<matjaz> :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<msev-> pomoje jih je blo največ iz KI-ja
<msev-> nevem a ma naša inštitucija najmanj dnarja al smo sam najbl borci :D
<Matthai> msev-, PR agencijo imate najeto :-)
<msev-> Ej razen za na balet nimam kje za oblečt eno fensi srajco s "frak ovratnikom" ane?
<napsy> ce bi zivel v mal bol proper mesti bi mel
<napsy> mestu*
<msev-> k če bi tak pršu v Top-a bi me gledal k da sm z vesolja padu :D
<msev-> no sj bi zgledal tak tut :D
<metalcamp> sup
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> zdravo
<e1e> kaj dogaja?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/hddtemp.png
<metalcamp> zima :)
<zdobbie> global warming amirite
<idioterna> totally
<CrazyLemon> ice age 2.0?
<zdobbie> more like -2.0 amirite
<Upd> Hallow
<Upd> A se lahko pogreje caj v mikrovalovni ce je lekadol v prahu not
<Upd> ???
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 5.7°C @20.04.2017 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% severovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:26, Kulminacija: 12:59:39, Sončni zahod: 19:53:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 48min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> Upd lahko..sam čaj ne sme bit vroč
<Upd> Ok super
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/btZ5L1y.gifv
<jabuk> At that moment she knew her daughter was a hoe.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie watcha tryin to say here..
<zdobbie> ~ she knows ~
<CrazyLemon> https://d4a7vd7s8p76l.cloudfront.net/uploads/1484604942-4-1713/thunderbird-redesign-message-preview.png
<CrazyLemon> how TB should look like
<pitastrudl> nice
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-21
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 35.km JZ od IZOLE @21/04/2017 02:55:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.29+N,+13.39+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 19.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @21/04/2017 03:25:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.68+E
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<matjaz> https://github.com/google/tamperchrome
<jabuk> GitHub - google/tamperchrome: Tamper Chrome is a Chrome extension that allows you to modify HTTP requests on the fly and aid on web security testing. Tamper Chrome works across all operating systems (including Chrome OS).
<jabuk> tamperchrome - Tamper Chrome is a Chrome extension that allows you to modify HTTP requests on the fly and aid on web security testing. Tamper Chrome works across all operating systems (including Chrome OS).
<metalcamp_> torej tamper data v chrome-u
<msev-> "IKEA Trådfri: Internet of Things done right"
<msev-> bravo Ikea
<msev-> sam še RGB lučke naredite pa smo zmagal
<metalcamp_> done right - zakaj že?
<msev-> zto ker je zigbee in pocen
<msev-> pa ker je lokaln hub nč ne pošilja na švedsko
<msev-> metalcamp_, read more https://home-assistant.io/blog/2017/04/17/ikea-tradfri-internet-of-things-done-right/#read-more
<metalcamp_> bom preveril
<metalcamp_> hvala
<msev-> edin zanima me če lahko to uporabljaš tudi normalno prek stikala
<msev-> a moraš nujno prek daljincev
<msev-> hahah ker gif
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/855289971015417856
<jabuk> Taksist Ibro on Twitter: "Zakaj life coach ustane u 7 ujutro? Ker ma u 8 razgovor na zavodu."
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/italijansko-sodisce-mobilnik-je-povzrocil-mozganski-tumor/420364
<jabuk> Italijansko sodišče: Mobilnik je povzročil možganski tumor :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Sodišče v italijanskem kraju Ivrea je razsodilo v prid tožniku, ki je trdil, da je zaradi pretirane službene uporabe mobilnika dobil benigni tumor na možganih. Dosodili so mu državno rento.
<zdobbie> a je to taisto sodisce, k je obsodil seizmologe, ker niso potresa napovedal?
<CrazyLemon> probably
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<metalcamp_> sup
<metalcamp_> izgleda kot, da vsi pridno delate
<zdobbie> jjjeeeeeebeeeeeejjjoooooo\
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<msev-> neeee
<msev-> dons mam izpit :D
<msev-> tazadn je bil izi ampak tale bo pa težk
<sasa84> msev-: pr men bi ti naredu
<zdobbie> pri vseh ostalih na tem kanalu? prolly not
<sasa84> zdobbie: ti bi bil itak pa moj najljubši študent
<msev-> sasa84 vem, in to ful dobr bi se odrezal, bi dobil desetko :D
<sasa84> msev-: a ja? :P
<msev-> seveda js bi bil tvoj "teacher's pet" :P haha
<msev-> z zdobbiejem bi se pa skoz tepla :D
<sasa84> oooo, pa bi tetica sasa84 pršla do msev- pa rekla "ti ti lump, pusti zdobbie"
<msev-> jp :D haha
<msev-> nedvomno se bo Å¡e CrazyLemon nekako vpletel v to zgodbo :D
<msev-> uglavnm zakaj nam na tem doktorskem študijo ne pustijo samo raziskovat naših tem zakaj moram neke neumne izpite še zravn delat :D
<idioterna> zato k nimate pojma pa pravte da je metadon bols k heroin
<msev-> saša ti še znotraj moje starostne omejitve še 2 let imaš čas da me popecaš :P :D
<zdobbie> the fuck
<matjaz> "<insert a famous quote by zdobbie here>"
<msev-> a dj no treba je mal začint ta kanal na vsake tok časa
<msev-> lej kko ma Matthai dobr timing da je zamudu vso ostrino :D
<msev-> idioterna, kako si kej :D
<idioterna> msev-: hvala dobr, pa ti?
<zdobbie> 13:14: metalcamp_: "izgleda kot, da vsi pridno delate"
<zdobbie> and look at us now
<msev-> idioterna, tut kr ok :)
<msev-> izkoriščam vsako prosto minuto da kam grem :D
<msev-> po službi seveda
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> jsm si zdej spet sluzbo nakopal
<idioterna> pojma nimam zakaj
<idioterna> dolgcas mi je blo zgleda
<msev-> aja pol nimaš več tok časa za kolesarjenje?
<msev-> al te še zmerm Javor kliče k sebi :D
<Matthai> idioterna, https://slo-tech.com/novice/t698708/p5504090#p5504090
<idioterna> ja s kolesom hodm v sluzbo
<idioterna> sam pot iz sluzbe domov vcasih preskocm
<idioterna> Matthai: poznam to zablodo ja
<msev-> kje pa potem delaš zj idioterna
<idioterna> ja v kleti
<idioterna> ma na pocitnce moram
<sasa84> msev-: mogoče pa ti nisi v mojih starostnih okvirjih? :P
<msev-> :-P, a nemaraš mladega mesa :D haha
<sasa84> raj mal starejše
<idioterna> pol je se upanje zame?
<idioterna> ti sporocim k mi pomre trenutna familija!
<idioterna> ti pa kup bicikl, da bos takrat se pr dobrm zdravju :)
<msev-> zanč me je ena postarala za 6 let v oceni starosti :P, ampak pol naslednič me je pa ena druga za en let pomlajšala...tko da so zlo nekonsistentne :D...Drgač pa sasa84 dam reklc gor pa bom takoj uglajen gospod :P haha
<sasa84> idioterna: haha... jaz pa nej zdej kondicijo nabiram a ne? :D
<sasa84> msev-: pa da nis kot ta mladina dons...ko Å¡e motorke ne zna zakurblat
<idioterna> sasa84: ja nc ti ne bo skodl ce kondicijo nabiras
<idioterna> kar se motorke tice pa pac
<idioterna> js mam kr visoke standarde
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunijack.jpg
<msev-> haha idioterna tko se dela :P
<sasa84> evo, idioterna ve kaj more ožent
<sasa84> idioterna: jaz imam doma 2 husquarni
<idioterna> mi mamo sam eno alpino
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-strmo.jpg
<sasa84> 13 al 14 ha gozda
<msev-> a so se vrnl zlati časi irc-a sasa84 a se zj kle na ircu zmenš za kavico, ne pa na Tinderjih haha :D
<idioterna> tole je se bl vazn.
<idioterna> sasa84: ja pol bi blo pa cudn ce neb mela dveh
<idioterna> ce mas tolk hoste nimas kej brez orodja bit
<msev-> super slika idioterna
<idioterna> ja sej sm kr ponosn
<sasa84> msev-: kakšen tinder! kle enga pingaš al pa slaps s postrvjo...pa akcija
<msev-> se vid da mata res isto strast :D
<idioterna> upam da je tut ona name kej
<msev-> zj sam čakam da me s postrvijo udarš :D
<idioterna> js morm pa paperje u red spravt
<idioterna> ajde
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> živeli idioterna !
<msev-> hvala :D
<idioterna> msev-: tut na izpitu ja
<msev-> drž pesti zame idioterna k se mi ne da učit več kot sm se haha
<msev-> tnx
<idioterna> ma sej loh vse iz glave
<sasa84> kaj pa študiraš?
<msev-> ja sj to nameravam
<idioterna> sam ne rect da je heroin slabs k metadon
<idioterna> pa bo
<msev-> biomedicino/farmacijo (3-ja stopnja)
<msev-> sasa84 tko da za kruh na bizi bo ane
<msev-> mizi*
<sasa84> o đizs
<sasa84> huh
<msev-> nč pičim js, tko k reče sasa84, lepo se mejte miške(TM) :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> čavči mišek
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pa srečno na izpitu!
<idioterna> miš ušatek
<matjaz> T  G  I  F
<matjaz> B  A  I
<metalcamp_> o/
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> o sasa84 Long time no see! :)
<sasa84> mhm :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: zdej bicikl kupujem... če te kdo šiša po zaloški, sem to jaz :P
<LorD_DDooM> U, nice :) A zdaj si Å¡e v Lj, al se te kam drugam prelocirali?
<LorD_DDooM> so te*
<sasa84> Å¡e Å¡e v lj :)
<sasa84> zaenkrat :)
<LorD_DDooM> Še zmer v Mostah al že kaj novega?
<sasa84> mogoče nas še bodo :P
<sasa84> mhm, moste
<LorD_DDooM> Čist predolgo te ni bilo online
<metalcamp_> hočem poslati mail in dobim tole obvestilo: "Remember that most people don’t check their email this late in the afternoon."
<sasa84> ane LorD_DDooM ...se strinjam
<sasa84> ko sem slišala, da me CrazyLemon tako pogreša... nissem mogla da ne bi :P
<sasa84> lol metalcamp_ :D
<metalcamp_> matjaz: TGIF indeed
<zdobbie> zdobersek: hell-o?
<zdobersek> zdravstvyte!
<zdobbie> zdobersek: hell-o again?
<zdobersek> k
<pitastrudl> norci
<sasa84> zdobbie: lepo spričevalo
<sasa84> ne smeš se kregat z zdoberskom... ni zdravo a veš :P
<zdobbie> que?
<sasa84> nada
<speed-> ja ovi je totalen zajebanec
<zdobbie> dok se ne vsedem v avto, tam sem pa povsem ukrocen
<zdobbie> napram nekaterim
<speed-> *sigh*
<zdobbie> anyway, Fargo ni na SLO Netflixu
<idioterna> na slo piratebayu pa najbrz je
<zdobbie> muybe
<zdobbie> can't confirm
<dz0ny_> .imdb Free Fire
<jabuk> Free Fire |21 Apr 2017 90 min| Action, Comedy, Crime
<jabuk> Set in Boston in 1978, a meeting in a deserted warehouse between two gangs turns into a shootout and a game of survival.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.3/10 (1,121 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4158096
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-22
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/TFjEdQb.gif
<matjaz> msev-: pridi se izobraževat
<matjaz> heštegwclj
<CrazyLemon> kaj je gwclj
<CrazyLemon> ah..wclj
<CrazyLemon> lord_doom bo mel speech? TIL lord doom is into web dev
<yang> Izobraževanje po WCjih v LJ
<metalcamp> Ste vsi na webcampu?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> mogoče 1/8 kanala je
<metalcamp> Let me rephrase that
<metalcamp> Kdo je na webcampu?
<Matthai> no, jaz nisem :-)
<CrazyLemon> js tudi ne!
<matjaz> jest sm!
<dz0ny_> nope
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ what?! but its webcamp?!
<dz0ny_> glezn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sj ne bi mel akrobatske točke na wcju :p
<CrazyLemon> a to je tist glezn ze nekaj dni nazaj ko si bil v hosti? :D
<dz0ny_> kaki hosti :?
<CrazyLemon> a nisi enkrat ta/prejsnji teden nekje v gozdu s kolesom zvil gleznj?
<dz0ny_> ne na dvoriscu z psom
<yang> dz0ny_: https://2ecffd01e1ab3e9383f0-07db7b9624bbdf022e3b5395236d5cf8.ssl.cf4.rackcdn.com/Product-800x800/ce958b31-443a-46d3-9b21-695760789dad.jpg
<metalcamp> matjaz: meet v odmoru za kosilo?
<matjaz> metalcamp: saunds gud tu mi :)
<CrazyLemon> so..its a date?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: you jelly :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ odvisno od tega kaj bo za kosilo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: pica!
<matjaz> pa dobra je
<matjaz> metalcamp: kje si?
<metalcamp> V zgornjem nadstropju
<metalcamp> matjaz: ti?
<matjaz> zunaj
<matjaz> pridem gor
<metalcamp> Ok, pridem dol
<metalcamp> :D
<metalcamp> matjaz: svež zrak ne škoduje
<matjaz> ok :)
<metalcamp> matjaz: išči rdeč pulover, takoj bom spodaj
<matjaz> pa Å¡e enak pulover sva imela! WHAT ARE THE ODDS?!
<dz0ny_> pic or it didn't happen
<matjaz> poudarek na sva, jest sm že na LPP prevoznem sredstvu
<matjaz> :)
<metalcamp> indeed
<metalcamp> dz0ny_: no pic
<dz0ny_> matjaz||metalcamp na katere talke sta Å¡la
<e1e> Hello
<idioterna> dan
<e1e> ni že večer...
<idioterna> aha ja
<e1e> kako kaj?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<e1e> hej sasa84
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow e1e
<sasa84> helou idioterna
<idioterna> kaku kej
<sasa84> bo idioterna ...bo :)
<sasa84> danes sem sadila smrekce
<idioterna> lepo
<idioterna> "ircarka, ki je sadila drevesa" in druge zgodbe
<Resnik> jst sm mogu pa dans na drug konc slovenije neki nrdit, naredu, pokasiral... win win
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<idioterna> ok to ne zgleda k victory ampak bl k "NE MI NA GREDO PARKIRAT!"
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<Resnik> pa Å¡e kr toplo je blo v mb, tko da ni blo sile
<sasa84> idioterna: kaj si ti počel? bicikl?
<idioterna> tudi ja
<idioterna> pa pakiral sm
<idioterna> jutr zjutri potujemo
<sasa84> uu, kam greste?
<idioterna> potepat se po italiji
<sasa84> čudovito!
<sasa84> prav imate
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> ne grem s kolesom :(
<idioterna> k je suni rekla da noce sama vozit tolk dalec
<idioterna> upam da hmal spustijo starost za izpit nardit na 10 let
<idioterna> da bojo otroc loh avto vozil
<idioterna> pa bova sla s suni loh s kolesi
<sasa84> haha, bodo tamali z ročno obračal :D
<sasa84> idioterna: ko prideš z dopusta, dobiš pa slikco mojga bicikla :P
<sasa84> sam jaz grem v sredo tud na oddih :)
<sasa84> brez bicikla...romunija je deleč :P
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> romunija tut ni za bicikle prevec fajn
<idioterna> se z avtom je kr tezko ce ni mal bl serious
<e1e> sam v romuniji majo velik širše ceste kot pri nas... 2 pasa skor skoz
<e1e> pa zgleda, da so kakšnih 20 al pa 30 let za nami
<idioterna> ja, sam bankine niso urejene
<idioterna> no, tut odvisn kje vozis
<idioterna> velikrat je tko da so kr ksne katastrofalne lukne
<idioterna> tam k najmanj prcakujes
<sasa84> vam povem iz prve roke kako bo :P
<idioterna> razn to kar je na novo asfaltiran z evropskimi sredstvi
<idioterna> bolgarija tut zlo podobn
<idioterna> ful lepa cesta, pol pa nenadoma horror
<e1e> pa če se peleš skoz kakšne majnše vasi, še lahko ljudi na konjih in vozih srečaš
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/novice/kolesarsko-popotovanje-od-bukareste-do-kisinjeva/342561
<jabuk> Kolesarsko popotovanje od Bukarešte do Kišinjeva :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Kolo je moja velika ljubezen Verjamem, da tako menijo tudi številni moji prijatelji, zagotovo pa Goran Sambt in Matej Kramberger, s katerima sem se že četrto leto zapored odpravil na priložnostno ...
<e1e> stvari v trgovini ne stanejo kej velik manj ko pr nas, majo pa manjše plače...
<idioterna> o ja
<idioterna> to mam pic pomoje online
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/1uAadimX8YmYecUoD2ioqmeZEOM.jpg
<idioterna> tko zgleda
<idioterna> tole morm froce pelat gledat
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/-QaJpB-gyiFOcZLnanSwXAgnjl0.jpg
<sasa84> uuu, a tole je idioterna z lasmi? :D
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> lih dons me je dobila spet z masinco
<idioterna> in sm vse lase spet zgubu
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM ma prav ta hitro frizuro a veš...aerodinamično
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sej sm ga vidu sam je mel celado
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/Zn9rbj6.mp4
<idioterna> nice asshole
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-23
<Krutec> meep
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si bral o scarponiju? :/
<zdobbie> ya
<zdobbie> jeba.
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km  S od RADEČ @23/04/2017 09:22:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+15.2+E
<sasa84> helou mucki, dobro jutro
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<matjaz> dz0ny_, adopting event based microservices, iot sensors, escape from js, logging z elkom, digital privacy
<metalcamp> jutro!
<metalcamp> :)
<matjaz> jutro
<metalcamp> dz0ny_: nekaj podobnega kot matjaz, s tem da nisem šel na escape from js in logging with elk, temveč conversion 101
<metalcamp> logging with elk sem enostavno zamudil, ker sem pozabil gledat na uro
<metalcamp> saj bodo posnetki gor, tako da ne bo nič izgubljeno
<metalcamp> matjaz: kako se ti je zdel event based microservices?
<sasa84> jutro metalcamp in matjaz
<metalcamp> jutro sasa84
<metalcamp> no, jutro je že mimo
<metalcamp> bo kar dober dan
<matjaz> metalcamp, tko no, čist preveč na splošno
<matjaz> če bi jest postavljal naslov predavanja bi dal "5 things to do when switching to microservices"
<matjaz> sasa84, jutro!
<metalcamp> matjaz: true
<metalcamp> sem pričakoval kak konkreten primer s katerim so se srečali
<metalcamp> sem ga samo jaz slabo slišal ali se je še komu zdelo kot da govori mimo mikrofona?
<matjaz> metalcamp, jap, zelo slabo se je slišalo
<skyx> lp
<skyx> o cem to?
<metalcamp> skyx: webcamp
<skyx> je bilo kaj zanimivega? letos mi ni upelo :)
<skyx> matjaz, metalcamp: kaj vama je bilo najbolj top?
<sasa84> je kdo od naših sodeloval?
<matjaz> skyx, Virag je mel fl dobro predavanje
<matjaz> ful*
<speed-> keri virag?
<matjaz> speed-, Jernej
<speed-> ah ok ne vem :p
<metalcamp> skyx: ja, iot sensors predavanje od mavrika je bilo zelo dobro, tudi cto od datafy je imel zanimivo
<metalcamp> temo
<skyx> ql pogledam po pride online :)
<metalcamp> od event based microservices pa gaborjevega predavanja sem pričakoval precej več in na koncu ostal precej ravnodušen
<metalcamp> drugače pa poglej še black art of code reviews
<metalcamp> the*
<skyx> aha
<skyx> ta naslov je mene edino pritegnil sam sem tudi ze nekaj bral na to temo tako da ...
<skyx> https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap
<jabuk> GitHub - kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap: Roadmap to becoming a web developer in 2017
<jabuk> developer-roadmap - Roadmap to becoming a web developer in 2017
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tvoj lord je imel predavanje :)
<skyx> in kdo je to? :P
<sasa84> moj lordi je imel predavanje???
<sasa84> o čem?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: answer me!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 google it :)
<sasa84> pa ta sexy slikco je dal
<sasa84> grrrr
<CrazyLemon> steam ma strežnik pri siolu :)
<CrazyLemon> inetnum:        193.77.14.128 - 193.77.14.191
<CrazyLemon> netname:        TS-AKAMAI
<CrazyLemon> descr:          Telekom Slovenije d.d.
<CrazyLemon> til
<sasa84> vav
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a kodi ma kakšno možnost da queueaš serije/se prijaviš prek trakt.tv in nato samodejno si sposodi serijo in ko ena konča gre na drugo? :D
 * CrazyLemon is too lazy to get up
<sasa84> zdobbie ...
<yang> CrazyLemon: Veš ti kaj trži Akamai ?
<matjaz> yang, CDN
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj on zna..sam he's testing my knowledge :>
<CrazyLemon> če bi js reku 'ne' bi se pol on pohvalu da je to CDN
<CrazyLemon> :>
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/gvfu4v0caaty.jpg
<matjaz> \o/
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/1UjjvLU.png
<matjaz> looking good
<matjaz> tale argos je kr zakon
<sasa84> ou, kaj pa je tole?
<matjaz> https://github.com/p-e-w/argos
<jabuk> GitHub - p-e-w/argos: Create GNOME Shell extensions in seconds
<jabuk> argos - Create GNOME Shell extensions in seconds
<matjaz> s temle se da simpl gnome dodatke delat
<matjaz> za status bar
<matjaz> sem naredil za Hue luči na hitrco
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no mycroft extensions? meh!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: yep
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: quasar addon poglej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a pol si moram nabavt rPi al kako :D
<dz0ny_> mah un mal steka :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj bi ti pol predlagal za kodi? android box?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> na konc te pride ceneje
<dz0ny_> za 40€ dobis daljinca, dost hitrejsi io, lepo zapakiran, 2a napajlnik
<dz0ny_> pa se sd kartico v obliki nand
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pol pa link me :)
<CrazyLemon> a je to tista 918 zadeva?
<dz0ny_> 912 al pa 905xs
<CrazyLemon> no če imaš kakšno povezavo pri roki..se priporočam :)
<yang> Slučajno kdo uživa pivski kvas ?
<CrazyLemon> vsi mi?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_434477.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to je nekam čudno poceni :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti ga uživaš ?
<CrazyLemon> 912 je pa 50+
<CrazyLemon> yang uživam suhi kvas ja
<dz0ny_> mhm un je 8 jeder
<Resnik> ma men je pa mal nadle
<dz0ny_> to sam 4 pa brez wifi
<Resnik> nadležn ta kodi
<yang> CrazyLemon: suhi pekovski kvas ali pivski kvas ?
<Resnik> al pa nism najdu Å¡e pravga dalinca za android boxa da bi lepo Å¡el z njim
<CrazyLemon> yang suhi kvas je stranski produkt varjenja piva
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kul tnx..bom naroču :) upam da me ne bo razočaral :P
<dz0ny_> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_415027.html
<jabuk> Sunvell T95X Amlogic S905X Android TV Box-36.32 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<dz0ny_> tega mam jst
<jabuk> Just US$36.32 + free shipping, buy Sunvell T95X Amlogic S905X Android TV Box online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kakšna je razlika?
<CrazyLemon> sam oblika?
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja, si opazil kake efekte ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..testo vzhaja ko dodaš kvas
<yang> mislim, na sebi
<Resnik> dz0ny_ pa maš sm za filme predvajat, al tud kak IPTV direkt?
<sasa84> yang: CrazyLemon vzhaja!
<yang> sasa84: hehe
<dz0ny_> Resnik: tvheadend mam
<dz0ny_> Resnik: ni to zame
<dz0ny_> jst mam shield tv
<CrazyLemon> kako ni to zate?!?
<CrazyLemon> [20:34:45] <dz0ny_>: tega mam jst
<CrazyLemon> why u lie :(
<Resnik> jst si morm en nas kupt/postavt
<Resnik> mogoče ta teden :)
<matjaz> dz0ny_, kaj maš pa za source tvheadenda?
<dz0ny_> dvbc
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://forum.libreelec.tv/thread-5556.html tole is preber
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ upam da ni o drugi napravi
<CrazyLemon> ker tisto sm že plačal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah libreelec..
<CrazyLemon> bom bukmarkov!
<zdobbie> u better
<Resnik> za kaj ga boš pa ti mel CrazyLemon?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: well Å¡e wifi si dobil :)
<dz0ny_> pa tvoj daljinc zgleda bolj uporabno od mojega
<dz0ny_> pa direkt bananco maš gor
<dz0ny_> tko da gre direkt v zvočnike lahko
<dz0ny_> kdo ma tle tv
<dz0ny_> kaj je rezlika met planet+1 pa planet hd
<matjaz> napačno ime programa :)
<matjaz> planet+1 in planet+1 HD sta zdejć
<matjaz> -ć
<matjaz> oz. stari programi so Å¡e
<matjaz> +1 je pa fora da ma nastavljen 1h timeshift
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> planet+1 je tisto kar je bilo eno uro nazaj
<CrazyLemon> na planet hd
<CrazyLemon> Resnik mostly kodi stuff
<matjaz> aja pol so samo za eno uro program zamaknili? :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kakšno bananco? :)
<matjaz> wtf, to ni timeshift tko k oglašujejo
<dz0ny_> Zvocnik
<CrazyLemon> [21:47:06] OTR: Error saving instance tags: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja (gcrypt)
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> matjaz http://tv-spored.siol.net/kanal/planettv
<CrazyLemon> vs
<CrazyLemon> http://tv-spored.siol.net/kanal/planet1
<jabuk> TV spored za Planet +1 na Siol.net
<jabuk> TV spored za Planet TV +1. Spored za danes in prihodnje dni z opisom posameznih oddaj.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti maš na usbju libreelec ali sd?
<dz0ny_> Nand
<dz0ny_> Pa Å¡e kartico not za torente
<dz0ny_> K drugače mal steka
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ni nand kao risky?
<dz0ny_> naah
<dz0ny_> za nube
<CrazyLemon> k :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: poglej privmsg
<skyx> lp
<skyx> kaksen predlog kaj narediti s starim apple tv 2 ? :P
<skyx> razen tega da http nalozis gor :D
<CrazyLemon>  dz0ny_ sm vidu :)
<dz0ny_> https://i.imgur.com/969Rkje.jpg wow
<dz0ny_> to je blo ka kr bliz
<dz0ny_> kodi das gor :)
<matjaz> dz0ny_, tista lunca v statusbaru je tisti Redshift nadomestek?
<matjaz> kje se to vklop?
<dz0ny_> matjaz: gnome: zaslon> night shift
<matjaz> dz0ny_, sem opazu ja, sm Å¡e na 3.22 pa sploh Å¡e nimam featurja
<matjaz> zdej pa brskam zakva da fak Å¡e ni 3.24 gnome v repotu
<matjaz> pa 2 meseca star realease
<dz0ny_> jst sm na zesty
<dz0ny_> v3.24 je sla ven enkat marca
<matjaz> sej to
<matjaz> pa je Å¡e ni v core arch repotu
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-16
<jabuk4> M 1.7 > 7.km JZ od BREŽIC @16/04/2018 06:14:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.52+E
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/985655249745592320
<jabuk4> Elon Musk on Twitter: "SpaceX will try to bring rocket upper stage back from orbital velocity using a giant party balloon"
<CrazyLemon> wat
<dz0ny> NASA did it in 1960
<dz0ny> mercury je tko zaviral v atmosferi
<dz0ny> preden so znal heat shilde delat
<CrazyLemon> ampak balloon in ne parachute!?
<dz0ny> prvo je bil balon
<dz0ny> pol parachtute
<dz0ny> mislim sej so mel nek heat shield
<dz0ny> aja pa europejcem so ukradel idejo
<slax0r> typical
<CrazyLemon> April 16 from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida. The 30-second launch window opens at 6:32 p.m. EDT, or 22:32 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> kaj je to.. polnoč pri nas ?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme london
<jabuk4> 17 Dartmouth St, Westminster, London SW1H 9BL, UK: 9.44°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-44418/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .cas london
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je ze tist
<CrazyLemon> .time london
<CrazyLemon> nope
<jabuk4> Trenutni čas v London, UK je 09:00
<zdobbie> too damn early
<slax0r> UTC != london
<CrazyLemon> so.. dublin?
<CrazyLemon> .time dublin
<jabuk4> Trenutni čas v Dublin, Ireland je 09:08
<slax0r> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .time reykjavik
<jabuk4> Trenutni čas v Reykjavík, Iceland je 08:09
<CrazyLemon> utc ^?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> utc ni vezan na lokacijo
<slax0r> utc je standard
<slax0r> in trenuten urc cas je https://time.is/UTC kar sovpada z iceland trenutno ja
<jabuk4> UTC - exact time now - Time.is
<jabuk4> Exact time now, time zone, time difference, sunrise/sunset time and key facts for UTC.
<slax0r> ampak pozimi ne bo vec
<CrazyLemon> pozimi pa.. london?
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> oz. ne, islandija nima vec DST
<slax0r> zato so se vedno v GMT timezone
<slax0r> zanimivo
<matjaz> .time utc
<jabuk4> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
<slax0r> huh, ze od 1967 ne
<slax0r> interesting
<slax0r> tale time.is je zanimiva stran
<slax0r> https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/utc-to-cet-converter
<jabuk4> UTC to CET Converter - Convert Universal Time to Central Time - World Time Buddy
<jabuk4> Quickly convert Universal Time (UTC) to Central European Time (CET) with this easy-to-use, modern time zone converter.
<slax0r> drugace pa ta je top shit za konverzijo casov po svetu in tudi z UTC
<slax0r> torej ja, 22 UTC je polnoc pri nas trenutno
<slax0r> dz0ny bi lahko morda konzumiral njihov API in integriral konverzije v jabuk4 :)
<CrazyLemon> we do accept PRs!
<slax0r> .plost
<slax0r> .plosk
<jabuk4> http://i.imgur.com/pfrtv6H.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.pcplus.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/procesorji/amd-ryzen-5-2600x-4-2ghz-boost-6-core-19mb-am4-wraith-spire-hladilnik-box-procesor.html
<jabuk4> AMD Ryzen 5 2600X 4,2GHz Boost 6-core 19MB AM4 Wraith Spire hladilnik BOX procesor prednaročilo - Procesorji - Komponente - Računalništvo
<jabuk4> <p>AMD Ryzen&trade; 5 2600X procesor (6c/12t, 19MB Smart Prefetch Cache, 4,2 GHz Max Boost)<br /><br />Ryzen&trade;. Inteligentni procesor. <br />Ali je va&scaron; procesor inteligenten? Vsak AMD Ryzen procesort je oborožen s pravo nevronsko mrežo, ki vam
<CrazyLemon> kupi kdo ryzen 5 1600? :D ima vsaj dve leti garancije!
<slax0r> I don't speak lesser cpu
<msev-> lynxlynx, v soboto pa večraztežajno v vipavi :D top je blo :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.vreme.si/uploads/probase/www/fproduct/json/sl/nowcast_si_latest.json
<lynxlynx> msev-: kul, kmal bo prevroče tam
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk4> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> RIP
<idioterna> lih tebe bombardirajo?
<zdobbie> HAARPajo na pune hvatle
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats that
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, it's Jason silly you
<CrazyLemon> matjaz Bourne?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mz84cwVmS0
<jabuk4> Detecting cancer in real-time with machine learning - YouTube
<jabuk4> Learn more about our research efforts to create a machine learning and augmented reality-powered microscope for real-time detection of cancer, helping to mak...
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-17
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<zdobbie> hoi
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> a cmo kej narest
<slax0r> ze delamo
<b4d> meeeh
<speed-> yey placo sem dobo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo 1 teden po roku placila
<speed-> :)
<speed-> malo me ze bilo strah, da nebodo nic dali
<speed-> delam ko cigajnsce brez pogodbe :D
<b4d> cestitke :)
<b4d> placa je dobra stvar
<b4d> mi smo se dobri, eni je nikdar ne dobijo
<b4d> vedno se spomnem bivsega cimra, neko elektriko postavljal za enega v mega vili preko studenta
<b4d> se zdej po 10ih letih mu je dolzan 3k
<zdobbie> *obresti*
<speed-> ajej
<speed-> eh ne jaz sem zajebal
<speed-> ker sem pac prvi racun nasel pa sem mislo eh dam ga sefu
<speed-> in po 5-ih dneh mi sodelavec pravi, da se ma vedno na mizi :D
<metalcamp> izvršba?
<b4d> metalcamp: ne vem podrobnosti, ampak je obupal nad dolgovi se mi zdi :/
<b4d> pa ni bil edini ki je bil tako na suho nategnjen
<b4d> pac nek privatnik, ki dela oh in sploh instalacije za ogromne vile
<b4d> ubistvu pa najame par studentov ki se ucijo stemat
<b4d> :D
<speed-> mja meni stric tudi skos pravo ko sva delala bilance
<speed-> ce ti je pod jurja dolzen pozabi :)
<slax0r> a ma kdo tukaj DO?
<b4d> slax0r: pojma nimam kaj je to, tako da verjetno nimam :D
<slax0r> digital ocean
<metalcamp> digitalocean?
<metalcamp> aja...
<b4d> za eno stranko samo
<napsy> js sm mel vcasih
<napsy> pa sm presaltal na scaleway
<b4d> vse kar sem delal je da sem enkrat razsiril en volume
<napsy> je bil takrat cenej
<b4d> drugace osebno pa ovh
<slax0r> ne morem se loginat
<slax0r> 2fa pravi invalid token
<slax0r> wtf
<metalcamp> network problems?
<speed-> jaz mam trenutno problem z slackom
<speed-> se ne poveze..
<speed-> cudno ;)
<slax0r> ne vem, dvomim, ker response je dokaj hiter
<slax0r> login je ok, 2fa pa faila
<zdobbie> FIRED
<slax0r> iz privatnega DO?
<metalcamp> speed-: jira isto
<speed-> hm opazam, da dejansko dosti strani nedela
<msev-> jutrooo
<slax0r> oh no
<msev-> važn da js delam :D
<speed-> o glej ga
<metalcamp> o/
<zdobbie> ohIgottago
<slax0r> run like the wind zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> or cycle like lance armstrong
<zdobbie> muybe
<slax0r> with dopping?
<CrazyLemon> if he's not dopin' he's not lance
<slax0r> dope
<msev-> lynxlynx, zanč smo šli pa steber v gradiški turi plezat s tečajem :)..ful je blo dobr :) eni trije štanti so bli vmes :)
<msev-> je pa kul da ti ni treba naprej plezat in te pozihra pol z vrha en pro :D
<msev-> ful bolš občutek :D
<CrazyLemon> buuuu
<CrazyLemon> climbing stories are boring..we want juicy dating stories!
<CrazyLemon> but you can leave the juice part out
<lynxlynx> Å¡portno je itak Å¡e zima :)
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk4> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6560.00, low: 6375.00, high: 6604.90, bid: 6549.70, ask: 6559.00
<slax0r> .eth eur
<jabuk4> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 417.384704331 (0.0635159 BTC)
<dz0ny> slax0r: a to ce dela v avstriji si še vedno dvojno obdavčen?
<slax0r> dz0ny: razliko placas v slo
<dz0ny> kolk je to? od 100 do 1k?
<slax0r> odvisno od place, kilometrine, mularije, etc
<slax0r> ko pride cas davkarije izpolnis vlogo kot vsak drug smrtnik, vpises prihodke, odhodke, itd, zraven dobis se pa list kjer vpises se koliko km si prevozil na delo cez leto(po mesecih), kolikokrat si bil na delu(za povracilo stroskov malice), kolikokrat si delal vec kot 10 ur, zraven mas vse formule z zneski kako si to prekalkulirat v stroske
<slax0r> vpises, das v izracun in dobis nazaj to lepo kuverto
<zdobbie> m
<zdobbie> dnes zacnejo po hrvaski svaljkat se s kolesi
<CrazyLemon> so že začeli
<slax0r> http://thedailywtf.com/articles/30-days
<jabuk4> 30 Days - The Daily WTF
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> so awesome
<CrazyLemon> nice approach :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: :thumbs_up:
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk4> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6394.86, low: 6312.88, high: 6604.90, bid: 6392.11, ask: 6404.50
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk4> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 408.790629712 (0.063773 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-18
<b4d> jutro
<napsy> lp
<napsy> btw
<napsy> https://slo-tech.com/delo/2142
<jabuk> Backend Engineer (Go, distributed systems, cloud services) @ Slo-Tech
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> .yt GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<zdobbie> hva
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcDgEtET1Dw
<jabuk> MoTrip ft. Elmo - Guten Morgen NSA (Videopremiere) - Insider (2.4) - YouTube
<jabuk> ✔ ABONNIEREN: http://bit.ly/HiphopdeAbo ✚ Alle Videopremieren: http://bit.ly/musikvideos ► Besuch MoTrip auf Hiphop.de: http://hiphop.de/motrip "Guten Morgen...
<zdobbie> makes sense tho
<metalcamp> https://slo-tech.com/delo/2140
<jabuk> Sistemski operater (informatik) @ Slo-Tech
<metalcamp> jao
<dz0ny> tole je pa kr za tepst
<b4d> lol
<dz0ny> how the fuck je to sploh v pristojnosti enega doma
<dz0ny> jst sm bil 100 da je to nacionalno rešeno
<dz0ny> tle pa piše kt da ma vsak zdravstveni dom svoje bazo
<dz0ny> pa neki Å¡arjo not
<slax0r> slabo je reseno, zelo slabo
<slax0r> like, worst
<slax0r> https://www.npmjs.com/package/kawaii
<jabuk> kawaii-npm
<jabuk> for determining if the contents of a string are cute
<slax0r> (facepalm*
<slax0r> *facepalm*
<b4d> dz0ny: jah, ena dohtarca ma sina, ki neki to klika pa ni sposoben kej vec in rabi sluzbo
<b4d> pa jo naredis
<slax0r> ^
<CrazyLemon> ampak sta dve dohtorci! ena metka druga sonja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> druzinsko resevanje
<msev-> jebemo ful dobr je šlo že z uno
<b4d> msev-: ja?
<b4d> details
<Guest48873> *plosk* *plosk*
<msev-> pol sm ji pa mal napisal da jo pogrešam pa take je pa rekla da zj sva pa spet na začetku
<b4d> kaj pa ti je hotla s tem povedat?
<msev-> ja da sm kao pussy :D
<msev-> da ji nesmem kšne lepe stvari napisat :D
<msev-> mislm to je kr neki no...pač res je dobr šlo pa da jo take malenkosti tko zmotjo,..tko da kle nism js nor :D
<msev-> pač 5x sva se vidla v enem tednu, najin odnos je postajal vedno bolj tesen :D...potem sm šu plezat v soboto in mi je pisala kko me bo zmasirala itd...pol pa se mal obrnil do pondelka :D
<speed-> oh joj!
<slax0r> napisi ji: "prej bos dala, prej bos fraj!"
<speed-> lazje ti bo
<speed-> :P
<b4d> msev-: morda prevec navalis, moras ji dat dihat
<b4d> da si te zazeli
<speed-> jap, da bo tak mokra da bo cupkalo z nje
<speed-> pa te navalis
<speed-> :D
<msev-> amm...ma ne sm čakal...ji je blo kul v soboto :)...sam pol sm začel neke take romantične stvari u izi pisat :D in se je nazaj potegnila
<slax0r> ne pozabit na https://i.pinimg.com/originals/18/67/cc/1867cc4cdf49b07f276fcb155b7a869c.jpg
<msev-> haha
<speed-> :D
<msev-> sj rekla je da me Å¡e ni skenslala
<msev-> sam pač mogu se bom še trudt
<msev-> dons čakam da mi napiše
<msev-> :D
<msev-> učer mi je ob pol 2 :D
<b4d> ja glej da ji ne odpises takoj potem
<speed-> msev- skoraj se mi malo smilis..
<slax0r> cist mlao
<slax0r> malo*
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r si v lj?
<speed-> ali mas ze full homeoffice :D
<b4d> a ve kdo za ok rentacar v Makedoniji?
<slax0r> speed-: danes sem glih doma
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> super :D
<slax0r> do zdaj sem najvec 3x na teden bil v lj
<speed-> jaz sem pa zaj totalen luxuz
<slax0r> vceraj sem glih bil, ko je bla pizdarija na AC v obe smeri
<speed-> 2x na mesec graz
<speed-> pa glih ZAJ sem v grazu :p
<slax0r> gruessgott :D
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> kelko so ti dali v lj? :D
<slax0r> zadosti :)
<speed-> no te pa super :)
<speed-> prek s.pja ?
<slax0r> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kupu sončna očala.. v garancijskem listu pa piše "ne izpostavljajte direktni sončni svetlobi" :D
<msev-> Evo prvi video na Youtube-u, upam da sledijo vedno boljši: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Or8wfBDzAc Poglejte, komentirajte, všečkajte in naročite se :D!
<jabuk> Dolomites hiking trip '17 - YouTube
<jabuk> Hiking video from my trip to the Dolomites, Italy in 2017. The trip lasted about a week and we visited the main spots like Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Lago di Sora...
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: as in, ne puscaj v avtu na armaturki i.e.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to je posebej napisano :D
<CrazyLemon> to je napisano zraven 'ne izpostavljajte visokim temperaturam npr. armaturni plosci blabla'
<b4d> msev-: na kateri minuti je bejba?
<b4d> aha 1:40 nekaj
<CrazyLemon> b4d 0:46 !!
<b4d> :D
<msev-> 1:40 ja :D
<metalcamp> msev-: meni to izgleda kot, da ti cel channel sledi na yt
<b4d> :D
<b4d> a noben ne lajka videa
<b4d> kjeri smo
<idioterna> ne vem ce je lanska bejba se aktualna, msev- ni pocasne
<msev-> zj se dobr odvija s to od prejšnga tedna
<msev-> bom pomoje spet z njo v igri :)
<b4d> kdo je prvi pisal?
<b4d> ti njej, ali ona tebi?
<idioterna> kako spet
<idioterna> a si vmes ze nehu bit
<slax0r> msev-: kolk teh "bejb" mas ti istocasno na radarju?
<msev-> po 3 cca...s tem da zj ignoriram 3 in se osredotočam sam na eno
<msev-> b4d ona men
<msev-> idioterna, ja vmes sm nehal bit me ja kao "resetirala" na začetek
<b4d> msev-: nisi ji valjda takoj odpisal?
<slax0r> pravi zigolo
<msev-> ni hotla lupčka itd :D
<idioterna> kva resetirala
<idioterna> a si bil prevec sitn
<metalcamp> predvidevam, da gre za retorično vprašanje
<msev-> ma nevem pač reku sm da jo pogrešam
<msev-> in je blo že to preveč :D
<slax0r> ali pa premalo
<slax0r> GO BIG OR GO HOME
<msev-> pa da pogrešam njene roke pa na svojih ramenih pa take fore :D
<slax0r> GO BIG OR GO HOME
<msev-> sj ji nism napisal da pogrešam njene roke na svojem tiču
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> s/ramenih/jajcih
<slax0r> listen to dr. love
<msev-> haha no evo :D
<msev-> pol bi me blokirala
<msev-> k je taka zlo zadržana
<slax0r> a si ze razmisljal da bi sprobal kdaj kak Barney Stinson "play" from the "Playbook"?
<slax0r> me prav zanima kako bi se to koncalo v RL
<idioterna> focn al kaj je ze strokovn izraz
<slax0r> idioterna: high 5 to the face
<msev-> slax0r, bi blo za probat :D
<upd> oi, rabim neki v oblaku, za popis elementov kot excel tabela recimo, pa da lahko dodam slike zraven pa sheram z sodelavci ima kdo kak predlog? gledam google preglednice..
<idioterna> a jim kej manjka?
<CrazyLemon> too mainstream
<upd> ne sj probavam zdej
<upd> pa dodam sliko pa je fukne nekam, rabil bi bolj preview slike pa da jo poveča ko kliknem
<metalcamp_> si poskusil vse 4 mode?
<upd> kake mode
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY-0uBIYYKkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY-0uBIYYKk
<jabuk> TESS Mission - YouTube
<jabuk> SpaceX is targeting launch of NASA’s Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS) on Wednesday, April 18 from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canave...
<metalcamp_> upd: če uporabiš image funkcijo imaš 4 različne mode
<metalcamp_> pa še celice lahko poljubno povečaš / zmanjšaš
<upd> kako pa dobiš te mode
<metalcamp_> https://support.google.com/docs/answer/3093333?hl=en
<jabuk> IMAGE - Docs editors Help
<jabuk> Inserts an image into a cell.Sample UsageIMAGE("https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo3w.png")IMAGE(A2,2)IMAGE(A2,4,120,200)SyntaxIMAGE(url, [mode], [height], [width])
<metalcamp_> dodatno lahko vsebino sheeta naložiš iz poljubnega vira (bodisi mysql baza preko jdbc, api itd.) s pomočjo stare verzije js, ki so jo poimenovali apps script
<metalcamp_> prav tako formatiraš cel sheet
<upd> đa fak je to kak je url tega
<metalcamp_> ?
<upd> https://docs.google.com/document ?
<jabuk> Google Docs - create and edit documents online, for free.
<jabuk> Create a new document and edit with others at the same time -- from your computer, phone or tablet. Get stuff done with or without an internet connection. Use Docs to edit Word files. Free from Google.
<upd> aja toj za https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets
<jabuk> Google Sheets - create and edit spreadsheets online, for free.
<jabuk> Create a new spreadsheet and edit with others at the same time -- from your computer, phone or tablet. Get stuff done with or without an internet connection. Use Sheets to edit Excel files. Free from Google.
<upd> anyway ja so 4 načini
<upd> noben ne poveča ob kliku
<metalcamp_> kaj pa če gor vežeš onclick event in prikažeš modalni dialog?
<upd> preveč dela
<metalcamp_> well, tough crowd :)
<metalcamp_> lahko pa dodaš samo link do full-res slike
<metalcamp_> v sosednjo celico
<upd> sem dal hyperlink
<upd> pa to spet odpre nov zavihek
<upd> a mogoče veš kako bi dobil link iz celice
<upd> mah ubistvu je usen kurac
<upd> v vsakem primeru boš skakal sem pa tja
<upd> bom raj sam spisal eno stran
<upd> to so osnove že 15 let nazaj sem uporablal take preglednice k ti je povečal sliko ko si šel z miško gor
<upd> ne vem kaj so ratal zdej tolk nesposobni
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-19
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<metalcamp> zdravo
<slax0r> z naravo
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> dz0ny: around?
<dz0ny> slax0r: ping
<slax0r> dz0ny: golang db relational mapper, yay or nay?
<dz0ny> well do you have people who don't know how to write sql?
<msev-> a je miška na dopustu :D
<speed-> hey msev-
<speed-> bi nam dal update ljubezenskih prigod 19.4?
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> dz0ny: not really
<msev-> ja nč speed- nč pretresljivega :D
<slax0r> gre se samo zato da potem z database/sql moras rocno mapirat v struct za json marshal
<speed-> msev- ok dan je dolg, go for it!
<slax0r> to je edina prednost ki jo vidim v tem, ampak nisem preprican da se splaca cel bloat vlacit zraven samo zaradi tega
<msev-> dons mam predavanja o alpinizmu
<msev-> nimam cajta za babe
<slax0r> :O
<msev-> bros before hoes
<slax0r> https://5.imimg.com/data5/PR/XX/MY-21853420/agriculture-hand-hoe-500x500.jpg
<slax0r> these hoes?
<msev-> the saying is also applicable to those yeah
<slax0r> dz0ny: o temle razmisljam: https://github.com/go-gorp/gorp
<jabuk5> GitHub - go-gorp/gorp: Go Relational Persistence - an ORM-ish library for Go
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<slax0r> ni ravno relation mapper, je nesto izmedzu
<b4d> msev-: katera je zdaj v igri?
<b4d> se vedno ista?
<b4d> se je spet ogrela
<b4d> je kaj pisala?
<dz0ny> slax0r: na go Å¡e nism uporabljal orm
<dz0ny> v pythonu ogromnu sqlalchemy
<dz0ny> k je full mapper
<dz0ny> pa se ponavad zatakne k porab ogromno rama itd
<dz0ny> te zadeve delajo tko da vse kar je v bazi spravjo v model
<dz0ny> in maš pol tam tisoče objektov
<dz0ny> čeprav sploh tistih podatkov nisi rabil
<dz0ny> recmo da ma user model 100 columnov, ti jih vse naloži iz db v model instanco
<dz0ny> čeprov si ti rabil sam billing _date
<dz0ny> jst se jih izogibam :)
<dz0ny> orm na sploh
<slax0r> dz0ny: ja saj, samo gorp recimo nalozi potem samo billing_date ker si dal samo to v sql
<dz0ny> sam to ni pol mapper
<dz0ny> k mapper mora vedno vse nalozit
<dz0ny> k drugace ne ve kdaj je en property res nil al pa Null
<dz0ny> slax0r: gledam https://github.com/go-gorp/gorp#mapping-structs-to-tables pa vidim da to pocne
<slax0r> samo mislim da bom sel z pure database/sql, pa potem bo mel vsak query .Scan(&foo.Bar,....) pa je to to
<jabuk5> GitHub - go-gorp/gorp: Go Relational Persistence - an ORM-ish library for Go
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<dz0ny> torej nalozi vse
<slax0r> ja, lahko pa mu podas SQL namesto samo structa in struct in ti napolni pridobljene fielde v struct, ostali pa majo pac default empty value
<slax0r> saj pravim, gorp ni ravno orm
<slax0r> ma ne vem, pure database/sql pa basta
<dz0ny> slax0r: problem maš da se morš zavedeat, aha jst sm pa tle sam to zahteval
<dz0ny> dost programerjev ma problem
<dz0ny> preveč complexity daš
<dz0ny> drgač je bla ena hn debata
<dz0ny> speed-: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16809620
<jabuk5> Ask HN: Raw SQL vs. ORM? | Hacker News
<dz0ny> me
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16809620
<jabuk5> Ask HN: Raw SQL vs. ORM? | Hacker News
<dz0ny> bol maš problem z transakcijami, k folk spet ne ve kaj se dogaja
<dz0ny> pa connection properties
<dz0ny> k je spet tak black magic
<dz0ny> če hočeš hitr updejtat value v db rabiš spet neki tretjega psiat
<dz0ny> "select on update " recmo
<msev-> b4d, ja še vedno ista, nevem če je lih ful segreta sam greva pa za vikend na izlet
<msev-> bom vidu če bo nakonc lupčk...če nau se ne bom neki več ukvarjal z njo :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: ne ljubi se mi ljudi ucit programirat, potem lahko sam sprogramiram
<slax0r> ce ne ve kaj je transakcija potem naj raje gre vstran od mene :)
<slax0r> sicer ne razumem kaj mislis z "dz0ny@: slax0r: problem maš da se morš zavedeat, aha jst sm pa tle sam to zahteval"
<dz0ny> pač vedt mora kaj v ozadju orm počne
<slax0r> dz0ny: nebo nic pocel, ker ga ne bo :)
<slax0r> https://github.com/pilu/fresh to poznas?
<jabuk5> GitHub - pilu/fresh: Build and (re)start go web apps after saving/creating/deleting source files.
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<dz0ny> mam kr makefile, pa vscode run on save :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: makefile ne dela na windoze al?
<dz0ny> pojma nimam
<dz0ny> kdo resen pa Å¡e razvija na windows :P
<slax0r> mja, to mas pravo, mam na zalost par "ne resnih" :)
<slax0r> s/pravo/prav
<speed-> windoze my love!
<slax0r> evo enega neresnega
<metalcamp> slax0r: si pomislil, da bi jim docker vturil?
<slax0r> metalcamp: ne, ni mi prislo na pamet
<slax0r> kaj pa mislis? :D
<slax0r> saj verjetno bojo itak docker uporabljali za go dev
<slax0r> kako bojo pa php in ostali shizzle delali pa mi je vseeno :D
<metalcamp> :D
<metalcamp> eno neumno vprašanje - imam en repo v katerem bi moral popraviti nekaj commit msgjev
<metalcamp> če rewordaš commit se spremeni tudi hash, ne?
<slax0r> en neumen odogovor, poguglaj
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> afaik reword je v bistvu "discard commit and make a new one"
<slax0r> torej ja, nov hash
<metalcamp> vidiš, msev- je bil pionir na tem področju
<metalcamp> lažje je vprašati kot poguglati
<metalcamp> :D
<slax0r> vse nas je okuzil :)
<metalcamp> ja nič, zgleda bo to halt coding pa pull all the new stuff
<dz0ny> metalcamp: seveda se
<zdobbie> "Ob 18.08 je v naselju Škofja vas, občina Celje, osebno vozilo zbilo kolesarja."
<zdobbie> banda avtomobilska
<slax0r> zda te je povozu?
<slax0r> damn lag
<CrazyLemon> https://funtech.si/si/iskalnik/?search_company=10043&squery=yd2&brand=535
<jabuk5> Funtech - Iskalnik
<jabuk5> Specializirana spletna trgovina s profesionalno računalniško opremo, gamersko opremo in zabavno tehnologijo.
<CrazyLemon> cene so kr kul
<robert0> hi
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-20
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> TGIF
<napsy> ^ ditto
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> to je res
<speed-> hai
<zdobbie> hjao
<slax0r> hoi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a nis reku da pr teh ne naročat
<slax0r> dz0ny: namocit nas hoce
<dz0ny> vse za 1% popusta
<dz0ny> ti influencerji zadnje čase:P
<slax0r> yep
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne spomnim se :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim js sm vso robo vedno dobu :D
<dz0ny> neki rami neki :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..ram ni bil tapravi.. za ryzen :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: preden spet nekaj uporabim, to pa vem da si mi ti priporocil, test2doc, je se vedno top shit? ali mas spet kaj novega?
<dz0ny> vmes sem Å¡el na chi/docs
<dz0ny> zdej pa nekaj swagger gledam
<dz0ny> pa ni blo top shit
<dz0ny> sam neki kar je za silo delal
<slax0r> ce mi je chi kar nekaj
<slax0r> zaj sem na gorilla
<dz0ny> https://github.com/swaggo/swag
<jabuk5> GitHub - swaggo/swag: Automatically generate RESTful API documentation with Swagger 2.0 for Go.
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<slax0r> samo to potem moram te annotatione v komentarje davat
<slax0r> to mi je fugly
<dz0ny> sej drugi majo vsi to
<dz0ny> tud un test2doc
<dz0ny> v bitvu test2doc
<dz0ny> je čist isto kot swag
<dz0ny> sam drugace jepoimenovano
<slax0r> ne rabis annotationov
<slax0r> komentarje prebere za description
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> no sam če hočeš kaj več povedat
<dz0ny> pol rabiš anotatione
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hostile takeover https://i.imgur.com/aHGZrYr.png
<dz0ny> maš kak svg od ubuntu logota okol _P
<slax0r> to je res ja
<slax0r> hmmm
<slax0r> what to use :D
<dz0ny> test2doc ti Å¡e json vrine not
<dz0ny> k ga pr testih nucaš
<dz0ny> sam sagger je pa tko standard že
<dz0ny> da se kaj druzga tud ne upoaš uporabljat
<slax0r> pa z tem lahko potem tudi mock/test requeste delam?
<dz0ny> why not?
<slax0r> ja ne vem, iz tega exampla zgleda pretty basic
<dz0ny> bom probu zdej na arso api
<dz0ny> da vidmo to čudo
<slax0r> a nisi se sprobal? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu ja :>
<slax0r> http://petstore.swagger.io/
<jabuk5> Swagger UI
<slax0r> tu je en example
<slax0r> ja nic, bom pa se jaz to sprobal :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://send.firefox.com/download/1b7cd1d714/#lkWUGtxVCxhcFzpQkfd15w
<jabuk5> Firefox Send
<jabuk5> Encrypt and send files with a link that automatically expires to ensure your important documents don’t stay online forever.
<CrazyLemon> you have one hour
<CrazyLemon> oziroma en prenos!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bo zihr slax_0r kliknu
<slax0r> bom, ker si narobe napisal moj nick
<metalcamp> :dramatic_music_intensifies:
<dz0ny> slax0r: magic https://i.imgur.com/zdhBs14.png
<dz0ny> to je kr napredek
<slax0r> je boljse kot test2doc?
<slax0r> ker jaz se kar premlevam naprej in nazaj
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://arso.herokuapp.com/swagger/index.html
<jabuk5> Swagger UI
<dz0ny> dost bolše
<dz0ny> k ti dejasnko model publisha
<slax0r> pa da se jaz probam
<slax0r> more ta prvo annotation bit na main.main() ?
<slax0r> prvi*
<dz0ny> zgleda ja
<dz0ny> ne ni nujno
<slax0r> https://github.com/swaggo/swag/blob/master/example/basic/main.go tega mislim
<jabuk5> swag/main.go at master · swaggo/swag · GitHub
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<slax0r> ker moj main.main() samo spf13/cobra inicializira, tisti pravim main je pa app.main()
<slax0r> no bom probal pa bom videl
<dz0ny> ja
<slax0r> bom preskocil teste
<slax0r> pa to potem spisem :)
<dz0ny> po moje mora bit sam znotraj projekta
<dz0ny> sori en package
<slax0r> aja cak, to swaggerja extra rabim ne? sem mislil da server tudi zgenerira :)
<CrazyLemon> so much swag this morning
<dz0ny> slax0r: nardi ti doc.go
<dz0ny> ti sam handler nardis
<dz0ny> kr neat hack
<slax0r> ali pa pohostas .json :P
<msev-> greš v hosto pa nabereš json
<slax0r> dz0ny: evo, pa sem nasel omejitev
<slax0r> ce das recimo kot return type nek struct ki vsebuje custom type = panic
<dz0ny> pomen da ti manjka stringer :)
<dz0ny> (*mytype) func String() string {}
<slax0r> niti ne
<dz0ny> jsoner?
<dz0ny> kaj je ze un JSONMarshal
<dz0ny> neki od tega zihr
<dz0ny> sm ze mel problem
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/cB4E/go
<jabuk5> pb
<slax0r> to je cel type definition
<dz0ny> kaj ti pa cel panic vrne?
<slax0r> panic je tukaj: https://github.com/swaggo/swag/blob/master/property.go#L23
<jabuk5> swag/property.go at master · swaggo/swag · GitHub
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/hSEl
<slax0r> to je pa panic output
<slax0r> zato ker je type definiran v drugem package-u? o.O
<slax0r> zanimivo, torej type mam common.JSONB je v drugem paketu in potem je panic, ce pa odstranim common. in seveda JSONB type ne obstaja v tem paketu, potem pa swag init gre skoz, ampak pac pri modelu izpise unknown type JSONB
<slax0r> because, fuck logic
<slax0r> zgleda bom moral malo refactorat kodo ce bom hotel da to dela
<dz0ny> ah tocn
<dz0ny> men je tud faila za tole XMLName       *xml.Name `xml:"data" json:",omitempty"`
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/swaggo/swag/issues/104
<jabuk5> panic: not supported 'astSelectorExpr' yet. · Issue #104 · swaggo/swag · GitHub
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<dz0ny> mal pocak
<dz0ny> k recmo tega primera ne mores resit z refactoring
<slax0r> dz0ny: sem ga ze, do neke mere
<slax0r> naslendji problem je ker je type JSONB []byte
<slax0r> panic: ParseDefinitions not supported 'Array' yet.
<dz0ny> xml v ticketu
<slax0r> ja, zato ker je type iz drugega paketa, zato ti faila
<slax0r> jaz sem prej mel kodo strukturirano kot, app/bundles/foo in app/common in foo je vseboval controlelr in model, common pa base controller in base model in base model je mel definiran type JSONB
<slax0r> zdaj sem pa refactoral tako da mam app/controller in app/model in sta foo_controller in base controller v controller in v model foo model in base model
<slax0r> sam ker je JSONB slice gre spet v franze
<slax0r> upam da to hitro postima
<msev-> kako je možno da iz enga sessiona iz enga kompa dela x11 forwarding iz druzga kompa pa ne
<msev-> če je na serverju naštiman da forwarda x11
<metalcamp> magic ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<msev-> lynxlynx, a bi Å¡la mali-janc smerco al pa kj tazga :D
<lynxlynx> msev-: jst ostajam na Å¡odrovskih
<Lurker69> https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/avicii-dead-musician-dj-swedish-tim-bergling-how-where-a8314936.html
<jabuk5> Avicii dead: Swedish DJ and musician passes away aged 28 | The Independent
<jabuk5> Swedish-born producer and DJ known as Avicii has been found dead in Oman. The musician - born Tim Bergling - was 28. Avicii's publicist Diana Baron confirmed the news in a statement that the DJ was in Muscat, Oman when he passed away.
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://imgur.com/a/VloqUKB
<jabuk5> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
<jabuk5> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<CrazyLemon> kr pokaži saši :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahk pa narediš kakšne screenshote za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> da zamenjamo unity
<CrazyLemon> če maš še vedno default desktop
<dz0ny> mam
<dz0ny> sej to je unity
<dz0ny> mislim default desktop
<dz0ny> zdej sem že vrgu appe stran
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://imgur.com/a/MIaUWUv
<jabuk5> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
<jabuk5> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj si vrgu stran
<dz0ny> un player
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://imgur.com/a/Mw9cHtM
<jabuk5> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
<jabuk5> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny why so many uploads :D
<CrazyLemon> če bi welcome pa whats new bili v slovenščini bi bilo veliko boljše :D
<CrazyLemon> bila*
<dz0ny> to je pa ta nova tema
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/zlzyPot.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Na merilnem mestu Koper luka 30,5 stopinje C
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nova?
<CrazyLemon> seems the same to me
<pitastrudl> sem se danes malo igral z seamless mode v virtualboxu, kr kul stvar, si napišeš par shortcutov še zravn z vboxmanage pa je vse dost bolš
<pitastrudl> je kaka dobra alternativa teamviewerju? v13 je native ampak Å¡ele neka preview verzija, 12ka je pa v wine-u in dela sam probleme
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY-0uBIYYKk
<jabuk5> TESS Mission - YouTube
<jabuk5> SpaceX is targeting launch of NASA’s Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS) on Wednesday, April 18 from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canave...
<CrazyLemon> what
<CrazyLemon> avicii died?
<e1e> hello
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: chrome app
<dz0ny> če hočeš sam view
<pitastrudl> nah, hočem tut kontrolo met
<pitastrudl> mogoče bi spet tightvnc sprobu
<pitastrudl> teamviewer je kul, v12 ma edini problem da ne captura key kombinacij in pol ne moreš alt+tabat npr
<pitastrudl> pa sm meu ta problem že dostkrat
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-21
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Ivjana/status/987312685506285569
<jabuk5> Ivjana Banic on Twitter: "Niso vsi za burek in čevape.… "
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Unpacking apt (1.6.1) over (1.6) ...
<CrazyLemon> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<CrazyLemon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<CrazyLemon> yay for ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> Zdravo...long time no see.
<LorD_DDooM> En problem imam...na laptop, ki že ima naložen Win 10, želim naložiti Linux kot dualboot.
<jabuk5> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<LorD_DDooM> Na disku sta dve particiji, sda1 (boot, EFI) in sda2 (Windows, Primary). V Linux installerju bi želel dodati še /root, /home in swap, ter specificirati /boot in /boot/efi.
<LorD_DDooM> Ampak, če dodajam želene particije eno za drugo, mi javi, da je preveč Primary particij (max 4), brez /boot in /boot/efi mi pa noče začeti inštalacije.
<LorD_DDooM> A bi morali /home, /root in swap biti na na logični/extended particiji, ostalo pa na primary?
<LorD_DDooM> EDIT: zgleda, da so bili Windowsi naloženi v BIOS načinu, jaz sem pa probal nalagat v UEFI načinu...
<upd> oo
<upd> kaj
<upd> nj s to miško k dol scrollam kr nazaj skače
<upd> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3115843/razer-abyssus-scroll-wheel-jumping.html :/
<jabuk5> Razer Abyssus scroll wheel jumping - [Solved] - Computer Peripherals
<jabuk5> I've been looking for a fix for this all over but nothing has worked for me.Updated Drivers within Razer Synapse and softwareUnistalled/Reinstalled driversOpened the mouse and cleaned the dust around/...
<upd> HODL
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7123.00, low: 6918.74, high: 7387.95, bid: 7111.50, ask: 7123.00
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 490.982171433 (0.0691463 BTC)
<upd> a kej hodlate
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-22
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7238.26, low: 7086.60, high: 7348.90, bid: 7222.61, ask: 7238.28
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 505.01426922 (0.0702012 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.wired.com/story/inside-the-unnerving-supply-chain-attack-that-corrupted-ccleaner/
<jabuk5> Inside the Unnerving CCleaner Supply Chain Attack | WIRED
<jabuk5> CCleaner owner Avast is sharing more details on the malware attackers used to infect legitimate software updates with malware.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je ze un tvoj web shop
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny funtech? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj boš kupu
<dz0ny> thx
<dz0ny> jst nč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ryzen proce maš tudi na pcplus :)
<dz0ny> mah proc je 10€ cenej matična pa 15 dražja
<dz0ny> napram mimovrste
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kater napajalnik maš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rm550x
<CrazyLemon> uu mimovrste ma 2600 proc :D
<CrazyLemon> maan i'm tempted :)
<CrazyLemon> but also not really
<dz0ny> podnožja so ista ne?
<dz0ny> benchmark sm gledal je sam 5% avg razlike med 1700 pa 2700 ryzen
<dz0ny> cena pa 100+
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker benchmark si gledal?
<dz0ny> cpu.userbenchamrks.com
<CrazyLemon> ta pravi 10%
<CrazyLemon> no 9 v bistvu
<CrazyLemon> effective speed
<dz0ny> ah ja
<dz0ny> neki druzga je blo 5
<dz0ny> mogoce 1700x vs 2700
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa na mimovrste je razlika 50€
<CrazyLemon> 1700 vs 2700
<dz0ny> ne gledal sem funtech cel pa mimovrste cel
<dz0ny> iste komponente je razlika 10€
<dz0ny> 495 vs 505
<dz0ny> katero mas maticno?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne kupit stare matične če boš kupu nov proc.. "stare" am4 ne podpirajo precision boost 2 pa xfr 2 al kaj je že tist
<CrazyLemon> js mam b350 tomahawk..msi
<CrazyLemon> torej ti iščeš *450 :)
<CrazyLemon> oz *470
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<dz0ny> ne sej bi 1700x pa b350
<CrazyLemon> why x?
<dz0ny> gledam kaka razlika je med 1700 pa x
<dz0ny> :P
<CrazyLemon> in kakšna je? 5%? :>
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> ne spalača :P
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<dz0ny> pa še 30w več pokur
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> also.. 18.04 sux :)
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da ni niti približno tako odziven kot 17.10
<CrazyLemon> vsake toliko časa se opazi nek lag
<dz0ny> men se zdi da isto dela
<dz0ny> nism nobene razlike opazu
<CrazyLemon> js sm opazu pri jutubish
<CrazyLemon> jutubih
<dz0ny> na wayland preklop
<dz0ny> ob oginu zbiras
<idioterna> eni kolegici so se zacel random mail naslovi pojavlat v fb loginu
<idioterna> kaj nej ji recem?
<CrazyLemon> 2FA?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i can't log off :D
<CrazyLemon> jebemti kaj počnejo z LTSi :D
<idioterna> a 18.04?
<idioterna> men super dela
<idioterna> sam js mam kubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker nimaš nvidie :D
<idioterna> to pa res
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm bil na waylandu
<CrazyLemon> sej to je tista seja 'Ubuntu'
<CrazyLemon> pol ostane 'GNOME' pa 'Ubuntu on xorg'
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato Å¡teka :)
<CrazyLemon> still not wayland tho
<CrazyLemon> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default
<jabuk5> Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS to use Xorg by default | Ubuntu Insights
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> men dela isto
<dz0ny> sam mam intel gpu :)
<dz0ny> nvidia se zdej nism pogledal
<CrazyLemon> pa fpsji radi padejo iz neznanega razloga
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-16
<LurkBaRu69> https://i.imgur.com/xif6E5S.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-17
<speed-> hail
<slax0r> rain
<zdobbie> down in Afreeka
<speed-> koji rain?
<speed-> aja
<speed-> :D
<speed-> lajtunga sori!
<CrazyLemon> miau
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-18
<LurkBaRu69> jutro borci
<CrazyLemon> who knew..danes je release day
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-19
<LurkBaRu69> opa opa
<msev-> kere so kšne dobre ravninske ture za specialko
<msev-> da se uvedem
<msev-> obala pa una ob Dravi ane?
<idioterna> okol barja pa cez horjul
<CrazyLemon> obala je reku :D
<idioterna> ja ni se bil
<CrazyLemon> mislim sej obala je ravninska
<CrazyLemon> če ti je dovolj 15-20km pa je to to :)
<idioterna> al pa se je mislu po promenadi vozit
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa priporočam istro :)
<CrazyLemon> od savudrije naprej proti poreču.. dokaj ravninska :)
<zdobbie> paulichsattzel
<zdobbie> prakticno ravnica
<CrazyLemon> ti paulichsattzel ... a ti še kaj obračaš? :)
<zdobbie> vcerej sem zacel
<zdobbie> po 7 mescih
<zdobbie> new year, new me
<CrazyLemon> well happy new year!
<idioterna> pavlic je kr nice
<idioterna> mogoce bi su jutr
<msev-> sm mislu mogoče prot Miramareju it
<msev-> da kšne 70-100km naredim...kul savudrija prot Poreču tut fajn, sam zj bo vrjetn na hrvaškem še več gužve k pr nas na cestah :D
<CrazyLemon> v tem času je povsod gužva
<idioterna> msev-: s kje si ti doma?
<msev-> idioterna, iz Kranja, ampak punca je pa iz Zagorja, tko da bova dala bajke gor na streho pa Å¡la kamrkoli...itak mam zj js sam izposojen specialko
<idioterna> a gresta jutr zravn eno ravninsko
<idioterna> msev-: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/46.195388,14.5442784/46.3132975,14.7013728/46.4257758,14.5858943/46.4186435,14.5269093/46.286156,14.4334099/46.2391851,14.5201994/46.19781,14.5431378/@46.3431275,14.513153,11.75z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0
<idioterna> tkole
<msev-> haha :D ravninska
<msev-> no sj do jezerskega vrha bi Å¡lo vrjetn
<msev-> sam pol bi me pobral
<msev-> pa bi Å¡u ti sam naprej z mojo :D
<msev-> #dobrnačrtmaš :D
<msev-> ampak hoče it na morje tko da... ji morm ustrežt
<msev-> idioterna, se bom prpravu zate, loh jesen eno turco :D pa še kr me boš ubil
<idioterna> aja ne sej js mam ze kolega za ta krog jutr
<idioterna> suni ma pa jutr drug deu
<msev-> :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-21
<sasa84> mijau
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> ti si farska neki ane
<idioterna> vesele praznke
<idioterna> dons zgleda neki mate, cerku skos ropota
<idioterna> msev-: tole sta zamudla uceri
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/sneeg2.jpg
<sasa84> jes jes, hvala idioterna
<sasa84> a pr vas ni nč pirhov?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sm ze vse pozru :)
<bomex> živ
<bomex> kje ste, kurbe, a sam potico žrete
<bomex> porka motorka XD
<LurkBaRu69> aloha
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-13
<zdobbie> po ±9 mescih sem su na kolo
<zdobbie> tko da mam zdej tri mesce zopet fraj
<zdobbie>  #ostanidoma
<idioterna> nah
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-17
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kak baterijski vijačnik in ga priporoča?
<CraftByte> mislis nekaj bolj majhnega, samo za sraufat?
<CraftByte> karkoli od makite
<CrazyLemon> makito gledam ali pa ryobi
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da ryobi ponuja malo več za enak denar
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-19
<CrazyLemon> prekleti oblaki
<CrazyLemon> starlinkov ne vidim
<CrazyLemon> https://www.teleskop-express.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p670_TS-Optics-JUPITER---Refractor-Set-70-900mm-on-equatorial-mount-for-beginners-age-7-.html
<CrazyLemon> ali
<CrazyLemon> http://www.opticalvision.co.uk/beginners-telescopes/capricorn-70_eq1.html
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zbe> CrazyLemon, oboje je krneki. Sicer nism ksn hud strokovnjak sam se ti res splaca dat mal vec. Je pa odvisn kva te zanima, kva bi rd gledu. K ni vsak teleskop za vse, Tko da pozanimi se :P
<CrazyLemon> zbe ne zelim dati malo vec :D rabim lih tko.. ljubiteljsko gledat .. nic kaj posebnega
<zbe> Pomoje si better off ce nabavs ksnga newtona pol
<zbe> Vecji aperture za isti dnar
<zbe> Sicer pa spet odvisn kva te bl zanima, za luno pa planete je vrjetn bols tvoja izbira. miljon variant uglavnem..
<zbe> Tko da ce primerjam une dva linka sta vrjetn tm-tm, ne more bit ksne velke razlike. Reviewe poglej
